# Ecoute, c'est la mer qui roule



## camisol (7 Juin 2004)

Ecouter King of Woolworths.
Rallumer une cigarette. Se séparer de celle qu'on aime, que l'on fait souffrir. Qui nous fait souffrir. Se dire que c'est la dernière fois. Qu'on ne reviendra pas. Qu'on est devenus si différents. 
Regarder en arrière, cette moitié de vie passée. Mêler bonheurs et douleurs. Tout ce fatras, oublié, revécu, transformé tant de fois par la machine à créer des souvenirs. 
Se demander si on retomberait amoureux d'elle, si on la rencontrait sans la connaître. L'entendre poser la même question. Ne pas avoir de réponse.
Se poser cette première question : par où commencer? Savoir que l'on a déja commencé, que le deuil est là depuis longtemps. Qu'il s'est construit dans l'incapacité de reconstruire, justement. De décalages, en petits détours, voir que l'on a pris d'autres chemins, avant. 
Etre conscient d'être seul, et d'aimer cette solitude. Sa douceur, sa légereté, sa liberté. 
Avoir repris l'enthousiasme de séduire. Assumer une liberté sexuelle consciente, permanente, s'en créer une nouvelle vie, un autre soi. Jouir de parteniares de jeu lucides, pour le plaisir du plaisir.
S'épuiser en s'épanouissant. Repousser d'autres limites, entreprendre d'autres quêtes, y puiser l'energie d'effondrer d'auteres barrières. Vivre plusieurs vies en même temps. Pleinement. Jusqu'à se dissocier.
Jusqu'à cette schizophénie consciente et maitrisée, ce calcul incessant.
Repousser encore la vraie question. De savoir si je sais encore qui je suis, au milieu de cette galaxie de moi éparpillés. De savoir qui détient encore l'unité de mon être. De réaliser pourquoi ces digues d'inhumanité sont déjà si hautes. Se poser la question de savoir de quoi je veux me protéger, de qui je veut me cacher. 
Chercher cet album du Wall of Voodoo. Ne pas le trouver. Mettre P.J. Harvey, gaie. Chercher un smiley pas trop ridicule.
Regarder au loin. Ecouter la mer qui roule.


----------



## Yoko Tsuno (7 Juin 2004)

Superbe Camisol


----------



## camisol (7 Juin 2004)

C'est toi qui est superbe.


----------



## alèm (7 Juin 2004)

vivement que Camisol nous écrive *son* Septentrion :hein:   

bien à toi l'ami.


----------



## turnover (7 Juin 2004)

A me rappelle des souvenirs  snif


----------



## Luc G (7 Juin 2004)




----------



## WebOliver (7 Juin 2004)

C'est triste, et beau.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)




----------



## FANREM (7 Juin 2004)

Que d'emotions,
Hier la finale de Roland Garros,
Aujourd'hui vos posts,
Complètement submergé


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

Un ami m'a dit que ça valait la peine.

Ça vaut.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2004)

Oh, et juste pour le fun (et parce que ça me laisse rêveur aussi), il y avait « ça » en bas de la page :


----------



## Macounette (7 Juin 2004)

wow...


----------



## camisol (7 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oh, et juste pour le fun (et parce que ça me laisse rêveur aussi), il y avait « ça » en bas de la page :



"A quoi ressemble votre bureau MacOSX", je ne vois que des rapports que je ne souhaite pas expliciter.

"Electro, electro, il y a quelqu'un au bout du jack", il y avait king of woolworths, je suppose.

"BurgerQuizz sur MacG", c'est certainement dû à la répétition du mot _question_.

"PopUp" est lié à _smiley_.

"Lancement de windows xp...", ça doit venir de "tout ce fatras"...

A quoi tient donc un algorythme de corrélation syntaxique en composantes principales.... 
Merci, Doc, de m'avoir donné une accroche pour répondre. 
Et remercier ainsi ces petits coups de pouces de la journée.

Je n'ai pas le début de la queue de l'ombre du talent du grand Luigi, ne comptes pas sur mon _Septentrion_, mon lusitano-picard adoré. 
Et puis, il faudrait me livrer tant. 
Si j'arrive un jour à faire un _Héliogabale_ correct, je serais déja au firmament. 
Ou même une simple biographie de Carlo Zinelli.






arrivederci !

 :love:


----------



## Luc G (9 Juin 2004)

En lisant le texte de Camisol, hier, j'avais pensé à un texte de Jean-Michel Maulpoix. Pourquoi, je ne sais pas trop mais le lien, pour moi, y était. Alors je vous en mets le début :

_Il voudrait écrire une sorte de lettre, avec de belles phrases aux mots choisis.

Il ne l'enverrait à personne, mais la relirait parfois à voix haute, comme si quelqu'un d'autre la lui avait adressée, quelqu'un qui prendrait soin de lui et dont il pourrait espérer la venu, un soir d'octobre, par exemple, tandis que les bruits s'assourdissent et que s'obscurcit le carreau ou la pluie colle des confetti de lumière.

On frapperait à la porte. On n'attendrait pas qu'il aille ouvrir, on entrerait sans se faire prier.  On enlèverait son imperméable et l'on secouerait ses cheveux mouillés en disant que le temps est triste mais que la pluie est douce. On aurait des gouttes transparentes sur le front, curieusement accrochées sur les joues et les paupières. Il irait chercher une serviette dans le placard de la salle de bains. On le remercierai d'un sourire. Bientôt on se raconterait des choses sans importance, des souvenirs surtout, et l'on n'aurait pas le courage de se quitter_ 

Pour la suite, voir dans le recueil "portraits d'un éphémère", le texte "parmi les mots du dictionnaire".


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

Tu as raison, Luc. C'était un solliloque. J'ai écris cette lettre pour moi. Pour la lire. Donner une réalité à ces mots. Lire à haute voix. Laisser la porte ouverte, pour que ceux que je pourrais attendre entrent. Ecoutent. Et me parlent d'autre chose. Tu ne t'es pas trompé, non. Le temps est triste, mais la pluie est douce.


----------



## Amok (9 Juin 2004)

Oui, ca valait le coup de passer par ici.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

Il est des jours, rares malheureusement, où je ressens une sorte "d'état de grâce" ... une plénitude assortie de la sensation que rien ne peut m'arriver, ni à moi, ni aux miens ... le sentiment d'être en parfaite adéquation avec moi-même, d'avoir atteint le subtil équilibre entre la réalité et mes désirs...
Cette sensation me surprend au réveil sans que rien ne l'annonce ... que le ciel soit bleu ou gris, qu'il fasse soleil ou qu'il pleuve ... aucune importance ! elle est là ... pour la journée ou pour quelques instants seulement...
Elle est rare et précieuse ... autant qu'il m'en souvienne, je dois l'avoir ressentie une petite dizaine de fois dans ma vie, sans que je puisse établir de liens entre les moments de sa survenance...
Rien à voir avec "la bonne humeur" qui vous surprend au saut du lit ... non ... c'est un sentiment beaucoup plus subtil et plus profond dont l'aura vous transcende et vous procure la sensation d'être indestructible et éternel...
Impossible de lui donner un nom à "cette chose" qui vous ouvre l'esprit et accélère les battements de votre coeur ... durant ces quelques instants, j'ai l'impression de pouvoir toucher mon âme, de caresser la quintessence de la vie, de flirter avec le sublime...
Quand elle s'estompe, me laissant le regard divaguant vers le lointain ... pas de tristesse, aucun regret de la voir s'éloigner, mais une sensation de paix, de calme et d'amour ... un "post-coïtum" spirituel en quelque sorte, mais à la puissance 10...
Je n'en ai jamais parlé à personne, comme si cette douce et impalpable sensation ne pouvait se partager ni se raconter, comme si je craignais qu'en l'habillant de mots, elle ne prenne peur et ne revienne jamais...
Souvent je pense au moment où je prendrai congé de la vie, laissant derrière moi d'éphémères grains de sable et quelques souvenirs en pagaille qui s'envoleront comme feuilles en automne ... je voudrais tant qu'à ce moment précis, "elle" soit là et m'accompagne vers la lumière...
 
...encore merci pour ce joli texte, Camisol !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juin 2004)

Nos bureaux vont déménager ... dans quelques temps, nous allons rejoindre le siège stratégique d'une des plus grosses sociétés américaine sur un campus high-tec hautement sécurisé...
J'y étais lundi après-midi pour une visite des lieux...
Tout y est : postes de garde, barrières électroniques, portiques de sécurité, badges hautement sophistiqués, caméras en pagaille, bureaux bunkerisés et j'en passe....
J'ai flâné dans ce monde qui m'est inconnu, limite hostile ...
J'ai rôdé parmi les "men in black", jeunes cadres lissés et imberbes, badges vissés sur la poitrine, l'oeil vif et alerte ... et regards interrogatifs quant à la présence parmi eux d'un chevelu barbu tout droit sorti d'une BD des années '60...
Oh ! rien de bien méchant ... que du sympathique de bon aloi ... du tapage d'épaules à tout va ...
J'en suis sorti vers 16 H ... 
Pourquoi je vous raconte ceci ?
Simplement parce que je suis resté un bon quart d'heure sur le parking, un peu hagard, à regarder l'horizon ou quelques nuages jouaient à saute-moutons...
Et soudain, une rumeur a surgi du tréfond de mon âme ... présente et lancinante ... et j'ai souri en pensant : "Ecoute bien ... c'est la mer qui roule au loin ... laisse les vagues t'emporter..." .................. et c'était bon !!!


----------



## camisol (9 Juin 2004)

C'est magnifique, que cela devienne un vrai fil.
 :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nos bureaux vont déménager ... dans quelques temps, nous allons rejoindre le siège stratégique d'une des plus grosses sociétés américaine sur un campus high-tec hautement sécurisé...
> J'y étais lundi après-midi pour une visite des lieux...
> Tout y est : postes de garde, barrières électroniques, portiques de sécurité, badges hautement sophistiqués, caméras en pagaille, bureaux bunkerisés et j'en passe....
> J'ai flâné dans ce monde qui m'est inconnu, limite hostile ...
> ...


C'est eux (les men in black) qui rapportent les sous.

Heureusement pour nous il reste encore des gens ambitieux dans notre pauvre pays.


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Elle me regarde avec cet air qu'elle affectionne. "Regarde comme je fais bien le regard de celle qui voudrait se faire plaindre mais qui en rigole avec un sourire en coin".
Ellle a mis ces bottes qui lui montent au dessus du genou, et cette résille cyan fâné, qui se confond avec sa peau.
_- Tu reprends un autre verre ?
_Je lui souris. Je dis :_
- Oui. 
_Ses tétons ne pointent pas sous son débardeur en lycra. Pourtant elle est saoule, grisée. Il faut la tenir en alerte. Sinon, elle se mettra à être mélancolique, ou à s'apitoyer sur elle-même. Elle aime tant se faire plaindre. C'est un mode de séduction. Qu'elle tient de cette période où elle ne pouvait se faire confiance.
Elle est superbe. Ce tailleur pied de poule rose orangée lui va à ravir. La fait rire à pleine voix.
J'aime par dessus tout lorsqu'elle s'habille comme ça. Qu'elle se regarde dans la psychée en choisissant celle qu'elle veut être ce soir là. Qu'elle entend sa bourgeoise de mère lui dire : _
- tu es vraiment habillée comme une pute, ma chérie.
_Ca redouble son désir carnassier. 
Combien de fois avons nous fini ensemble ces soirées où elle déconnectait de sa gangue sociale ? 
Elle peut dater précisément la première fois. La première fois qu'elle était infidèle au corps de l'homme qu'elle aimait. Moi aussi. Je savais que cet homme était parti. C'est mon ami.
Le désir avait rattrapé notre amitié. Il l'a renforçait. Se rendait de plus en plus sourd. Et pressant. Il falllait se préparer à l'acte. Au contact de nos deux corps. A l'examen de nos libidos. Tranquilement. Pour évacuer toute tentation d'abandon autre que charnel. Pour canaliser l'émotion. Et passer à autre chose.
Le premier orgasme nous électrisa. Les suivants nous dispersèrent, nous transformèrent. 
Addictifs. On créa une unité de vie supplémentaire. A nous. Une sphère sexuelle et intellectuelle. Avec quelques complicités. Contaminées. Consentantes.
Combien de fois avons nous passé ces soirées à nous ignorer ? A en séduire d'autres. Moi, en corps à corps, sur le_ dance floor_.  Elle, avachie sur ses admirateurs. Allumeuse. Excitante.
Ne pas partir ensemble. Ne pas faillir. Se retrouver, et tout dévaster. Elle dans son appétit d'ogresse, incapable de se rassasier. Moi défoncé de plaisir, concentré sur le sien. _
- Un _mojito_ ?
_J'aime boire avec elle. En solo. En public. Deux célibataires, désormais. Deux anciens amants._
- Je n'aspire pas à être ton ex-amante. Je n'aime pas que tu penses ça.
_Je sais. Tu aimes pouvoir m'appeler en fin de soirée. Au cas où je n'aurais rien d'autre à faire que de remplacer le goujat que tu t'apprêtes à jeter hors de chez toi. Tu le retiendras encore, pour qu'éventuellement il me rencontre à l'entrée de ton immeuble.
Tu sais. Je n'ai que rarement su te dire non.
Tu me regardes. Interrogative. Espiègle. Tes yeux gris qui se plissent. C'est toujours mieux en plissant les yeux.
_- Tu as l'air en pleine forme. Tu n'es pas en manque d'amantes, à ce que je vois.
_Je secoue la tête. Amusé. Je dis :
_- Je ne sais pas si j'ai encore suffisament envie de toi pour te satisfaire, ma nymphéa chérie.
_Tu te lèves. Tu contournes la table, d'un pas assuré. Les pointes de tes seins tendent le tissu, maintenant. Tu t'assois sur moi. Tu avales ma langue. Tu ris. Tu te tournes vers le patron. 
_- Combien je te dois ?_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est eux (les men in black) qui rapportent les sous.
> Heureusement pour nous il reste encore des gens ambitieux dans notre pauvre pays.


Arf !!!!!!!!!! Tu vois, ce qui me fait bien marrer, c'est qu'ils sont "interchangeables" ... ils font partie de la génération Kleenex qu'on prend et qu'on jette comme on le souhaite ... t'en a vu un, t'en vois dix ou cent ... ils sont pareils !
Ils ont le sentiment de faire partie de "l'élite", ils restructurent, virent, condamnent sans crainte et sans haine, d'une simple griffe sur un bout de papier...
Ils ont l'oeil rivé sur les courbes de progression, les "trends" de profit ... 
Maintenant, chez nous, la mode est à la "vidéo-conférence" ... on se voit ... on se parle ... mais on ne se touche plus ... on ne se serre plus la main ... on ne se tape plus sur l'épaule ... on ne va plus prendre un pot ensemble après la réunion...
Je suis trop "vieux" pour ça ... trop "humain" pour tout ce fatras impersonnel ... ce monde m'est inconnu et déstabilisant !
Pourtant ... une simple poignée de mains ... est-ce trop demander aujourd'hui !
Question de temps ... quelques semaines ou quelques mois ... ils s'apercevront bien vite que je suis en dehors de tout "profil" acceptable par eux ... et ce sera très bien comme ça !
Il y a des moments ou il faut savoir prendre congé, faire comme un champion cycliste : se retirer en pleine gloire avant de décrépir en tirant la langue, accepter de devenir un dinosaure ou une pièce de musée et en tirer fierté !
Anecdote : je visitais un plateau de bureaux superbement équipés dans un environnement super-luxueux ... une centaine de personnes y travaillaient dans un silence quasi-religieux - j'étais étonné de ne voir aucune workstation mais uniquement des laptops de dernière génération !
Devant mon étonnement, le gars qui me guidait partit dans un éclat de rire et me dit : "vous savez, ici, dans nos bureaux, à quelques exceptions près, il n'y a plus de places pré-déterminées pour chacun ! Vous arrivez, vous prenez une place libre, vous branchez votre laptop et hop ... vous travaillez !!!"
Je répondis simplement : "Ah bon ! et les dossiers alors ???" - le gars me dit alors : "allez, je vous emmène au "scan-center" !!!"
Tidju !


----------



## Luc G (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y a des moments ou il faut savoir prendre congé, faire comme un champion cycliste : se retirer en pleine gloire avant de décrépir en tirant la langue, accepter de devenir un dinosaure ou une pièce de musée et en tirer fierté !


 Ben, moi, j'ai pour ainsi dire "pris congé" avant d'être devenu champion cyliste Je bosse, mais les ambitions professionnelles, ce n'est pas et ça n'a jamais été mon truc. Alors, Sonnyboy a peut-être raison (encore que...je ne sois pas persuadé que ce soit toujours les gestionnaires et les commerciaux qui fassent avancer les choses, même si je veux bien croire qu'ils ont leur utilité) sur les men in black qui "rapportent l'argent" mais l'argent, une fois qu'on a de quoi, je n'ai aucune envie de courir derrière pour en faire le "pourquoi" de la vie. L'ambition des "men in black" n'est qu'une ambition parmi d'autres, on n'est pas obligé d'avoir la même.

 Je sais, c'est un discours de privilégié, mais il y a plein de privilégiés qui s'ignorent, faut pas les laisser dans leur ignorance.


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est magnifique de justesse et de sensibilité... Et aussi de désenchantement.



Pas de désenchantement, mais de réalisme. Ce qui est terrible dès que l'on aborde ce sujet, c'est de constater à quel point les deux se ressemblent. Finalement c'est à se demander si nous n'aimons pas que les garces, simplement parce qu'au moins les choses sont claires.

Bon, allez, la route encore. Ce soir Lyon.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas de désenchantement, mais de réalisme. Ce qui est terrible dès que l'on aborde ce sujet, c'est de constater à quel point les deux se ressemblent. Finalement c'est à se demander si nous n'aimons pas que les garces, simplement parce qu'au moins les choses sont claires.


Heureusement (ou malheureusement, je n'en sais rien !), mon expérience garcesque est pratiquement inexistante....
Tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'avec mon romantisme effréné et ma tendance  à vouloir absolument tout idéaliser, j'aurais été ce qu'on appelle communément en Belgique "un oiseau pour le chat" !!!
Certain qu'avec quelques "garces bien trempées" sur mon chemin, je n'aurais jamais atteint mes 55 ans actuels !!!
Tidju ... Dieu m'en préserve !!!


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas de désenchantement, mais de réalisme. Ce qui est terrible dès que l'on aborde ce sujet, c'est de constater à quel point les deux se ressemblent. Finalement c'est à se demander si nous n'aimons pas que les garces, simplement parce qu'au moins les choses sont claires.
> 
> Bon, allez, la route encore. Ce soir Lyon.



Non, ce n'est pas de garce, dont le texte parle. Le narrateur est le prédateur. Le rôle d'homme objet, qu'il endosse ici, n'est qu'une stratégie de séduction parmi d'autres. 
L'essentiel est bien que les choses soient claires.


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas de garce, dont le texte parle. Le narrateur est le prédateur. Le rôle d'homme objet, qu'il endosse ici, n'est qu'une stratégie de séduction parmi d'autres.
> L'essentiel est bien que les choses soient claires.



Bien compris  La reflexion était d'ordre général.

Bon, je file! 

Si j'avais le temps je te dirais bien que dans ton texte il n'y a pas de prédateur, juste deux fauves qui jouent ensemble, mais bon, je n'ai pas le temps, alors je ne le dis pas


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais le temps je te dirais bien que dans ton texte il n'y a pas de prédateur, juste deux fauves qui jouent ensemble, mais bon, je n'ai pas le temps, alors je ne le dis pas



C'est bien dit. 
 
Bonnes lyonnaiseries


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas de garce, dont le texte parle. Le narrateur est le prédateur. Le rôle d'homme objet, qu'il endosse ici, n'est qu'une stratégie de séduction parmi d'autres.


... je viens de m'apercevoir avec un certain désenchantement que jamais je n'aurai été un "séducteur" ni que jamais je ne le deviendrai !!!
Comme je marche au "feeling" et au "sentiment", j'aurai été bien incapable de développer des stratégies de séduction sophistiquées...
Mais la question est : "ai-je raté quelque chose ???" - ça, je ne le saurai probablement jamais !!!


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais la question est : "ai-je raté quelque chose ???" - ça, je ne le saurai probablement jamais !!!



Queqlues vies... Mais l'important est que la tienne te suffise. Bises.  :love:


----------



## loudjena (10 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas de désenchantement, mais de réalisme. Ce qui est terrible dès que l'on aborde ce sujet, c'est de constater à quel point les deux se ressemblent. Finalement c'est à se demander si nous n'aimons pas que les garces, simplement parce qu'au moins les choses sont claires.
> 
> Bon, allez, la route encore. Ce soir Lyon.





			
				camisol a dit:
			
		

> Non, ce n'est pas de garce, dont le texte parle. Le narrateur est le prédateur. Le rôle d'homme objet, qu'il endosse ici, n'est qu'une stratégie de séduction parmi d'autres.
> L'essentiel est bien que les choses soient claires.





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ca valait le coup de passer par ici.



Ouah ! C'est vrai ça vaut le coup de passer par là ! 
Finesse, sensibilité, vos mots sont beaux. Comme il est instrucrif de vous lire.

*_ "Toutes les garces aiment les garçons" - JF Coen_

Mais comment sait-on si on est véritablement une garce ou non ?


----------



## camisol (10 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment sait-on si on est véritablement une garce ou non ?



Ca n'a que peu d'importance. L'important est de _jouir sans entraves_. 
En ce sens, tu ne connais la réponse à ta question quand dans l'intimité. Tu _n'es qu'une garce_ si seul ton plaisir t'intéresse...
 :style: 
 :rateau:


----------



## macelene (11 Juin 2004)

La tête vide, complétement, c'en était même absurde..
Dans mon cabinet de travail, au milieux d'un joyeux bric à brac, j'essaye de me remémorer des images pour servir de toile de fond à mes fantatsmes...
Qu'il est doux de capter les parfums et les textures de la Vie....
Mes fantasmes se conforment à des scénarios bien ciblés.
Je cherche encore dans ma mémoire ces instants magiques qui font Aimer la Vie à nouveau...
Faut-il avoir peur, à force de piller des univers intimes ...???
 :style:


----------



## camisol (11 Juin 2004)

Humm... Je sens que je vais pouvoir fermer les yeux en toute tranquilité, maintenant. _Non, pas encore._


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a que peu d'importance. L'important est de _jouir sans entraves_.
> En ce sens, tu ne connais la réponse à ta question quand dans l'intimité. Tu _n'es qu'une garce_ si seul ton plaisir t'intéresse...
> :style:
> :rateau:





> _"Dans l'état pulsionnel la recherche d'un équivalent du phantasme répond à sa contrainte ; l'unité organique qui la subit en tant qu'irrésistible jouissance tend à s'en acquitter, parce que comptable de cette obsession stérile eu égard à la solidarité spécifiques des unités entre elles.
> 
> Tout équivalent, au niveau de l'unité organique de l'individu, représente par conséquent une double sanction : celle de la contrainte interne et de l'affirmation de soi externe ; d'où le dilemne : jouis sans t'affirmer ou affirme-toi sans jouir pour seulement subsister."_



je te fais confiance à la fois pour re-situer le texte dans le court et (très) dense essai dont il est issu (cherchez pas, je ne l'ai pas pompé sur le net tout ça...  ) et pour l'auteur (que tu trouveras plus rapidement)   :hosto:  :affraid: 

ps : désolé pour les autres, j'avais envie de lui sortir ce passage depuis hier à la lecture de ce post, désolé que vous ayez à subir cela (dès le matin en plus)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Queqlues vies... Mais l'important est que la tienne te suffise. Bises. :love:


:love: 
Quand j'étais mioche, Papa m'a souvent expliqué "la vie" ... il m'a éduqué dans la fraternité et le respect des autres ... de tous les autres ! J'ai encore des centaines de "leçons de vie" qui trottent dans ma tête et que, au fil du temps, j'ai toujours essayé de mettre en pratique... parfois tant bien que mal d'ailleurs...
Il m'avait expliqué aussi que le facteur "chance" était aussi très important et la chance, j'en ai eu ... beaucoup d'ailleurs ...!
Il me parlait du hasard, des rencontres fortuites qui ne le sont pas, de l'enseignement que l'on peut tirer du moindre humain qui passe à sa portée...
Il m'a appris à écouter le vent qui chante dans les arbres, à m'extasier devant la plus humble de fleurs de prairie, à savoir regarder non pas avec les yeux mais avec le coeur...
La plus importante de ses leçons : ne jamais se prendre au sérieux et considérer la vie comme une cour de récréation dans laquelle on ne fait que passer...
Comme il disait : A.H.D. (Amour, Humour, Dérision) ...
Jamais il ne m'a parlé d'argent ou de carrière ... il n'avait ni l'un ni l'autre et se sentait libre et heureux...
Durant toute ma jeunesse, j'ai eu devant les yeux le tableau du couple qu'il formait avec ma Mère ... un couple uni, heureux, libertaire aussi ou la confiance était érigée en ligne directrice... ils s'aimaient et ça se voyait ... ça se sentait ...
Tout en vivant ma propre vie et en suivant mes propres aspirations, je me suis toujours considéré en tant que dépositaire de ces leçons de vie avec le devoir de les transmettre à mes enfants ... ce que j'ai fait ... du mieux que j'ai pu ... avec les moyens dont je disposais...
Maintenant, souvent je regarde vivre mes enfants ... je les sens proches et heureux et j'en suis heureux...
Alors, à la question de savoir si ma vie me suffit, je répondrai simplement que si j'en avais l'occasion, je signerai encore pour 10, 20 ou 100 vies pareilles ... telles quelles ... sans rien changer... mêmes parents, même femme, mêmes enfants et ... même moi ! 
Jusqu'à présent, le destin m'a gâté, chouchouté, épargné ... que puis-je faire d'autre que d'afficher de la reconnaissance vis-à-vis de la vie à part peut-être regretter amèrement que nous ne soyons pas tous égaux devant le bonheur... 
Et oui, que voulez-vous, je ne suis pas un "client" pour la télé-réalité ... je n'ai rien à raconter dans le style "c'est du Zola" ... même les tartines qu'on bouffait quand on n'avait plus de fric avait le goût et l'odeur d'un festin de roi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Euh ! Non ! je n'ai jamais voulu être curé..... 
Mais si je l'avais été, je crois que j'aurais été un "bon" curé !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Finalement *tu aurais été nommé Pape*, charge que tu aurais accompli avec un enthousiasme de chaque jour, tu aurais décidé de réformes vachement gonflées, par exemple il y aurait eu des gardes Suisses femmes avec des uniformes ajustés, etc.


Arfffffff !!!! Trop d'honneur Roberto !!!!! :love:  
C'est vrai qu'une bigomobile blindée me changerait un peu de ma (pou)RAV 4 !!!!! 
Même qu'avec des habits sacerdotaux ... plus besoin de bagnole du tout ... Arffffff !!!!! 
Sans compter les avantages indirects : la robe papale par exemple qui te permet de te gratter sans avoir l'air d'y toucher... la cérémonie du lavage de pieds de jolies filles en minijupes ... se faire baiser l'anneau en toute impunité et au vu de tout le monde...
Par contre, et pour m'aider, je chercherais un cardinal avec un patronyme tout indiqué ... d'ailleurs, je crois connaître quelqu'un qui conviendrait parfaitement...!!! 
Arfffff !!!!!!!!!!
:rateau:


----------



## camisol (11 Juin 2004)

> 4° C'est moi (et non Jésus-christ) qui ai été crucifié au Golgotha, et je l'ai été pour m'être élevé contre dieu et son christ,
> parce que je suis un homme
> et que dieu et son christ ne sont que des idées
> qui portent d'ailleurs la sale marque de la main d'homme;
> et ces idées pour moi n'ont jamais existé





> Mais si je suis mort il y a deux mille et quelques années sur une croix je vous fous mon billet que cette fois-ci on ne m'aura pas dans une cellule d'asile, une casemate de fort ou les chiottes d'une prison, et ma conscience ne sera pas tranquille, ni les mânes du mort que je suis apaisés avant de vous avoir fait cuire sexe en l'air, vous le sexe en l'air, Pie XII, avec quelques uns de vos moines de Bohême ou de Moldavie sur le grand autel de Saint-Pierre-de-Rome et celui plus tendancieusement prêtre et occulte de Saint-Jean-de-Latran.



Antonin Artaud, _Adresse au Pape_, 1er octobre 1946.


----------



## camisol (11 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _...De qui est ce texte ?_



Excuse-moi, j'avais cru le mettre. Ou pas. Citer Artaud, c'est comme une seconde nature, chez les dingues de mon espèce.


----------



## macelene (13 Juin 2004)

"Elle" cherche encore l'air pour respirer à nouveau....
Écoute encore les vagues se fracasser contre les rochers comme peut se fracasser un c½ur...
Tout oublier pour se sentir s'envoler par dessus cette nuit si noire qui recouvre ces bruits...
Je voudrais rester près des Étoiles pour ne plus être prisonnière des ponts de l'ignorance...


----------



## camisol (14 Juin 2004)

Prendre le mégot dans le cendrier. Le rallumer, en espérant qu'il est fini. Mais non. La flamme du briquet n'a pas encore touché le matériau que l'huile flambe, et rallume le petit cône. Profiter de la nouvelle bouffée. Se reposer sur le dossier du fauteuil, poser le clavier sur les genoux. Ne plus regarder l'écran. 
Laisser la musique envahir les pensées. Entendre la plainte joyeuse de _Love is all_, à l'antépénultième piste de cet album de The Rapture qui prend toute la place des dernièrs morceaux écoutés. Zapper _Infatuation_, parce que cela nous replongerait dans le trivial. Aller directement à ce remix de _House of Jealous Lovers_, par Cosmos. Sur le disque bonus offert par ces bons de chez Pias.
Monter le son. Accepter la fin. Ecouter Luke Jenner crier, et comprendre à quel point la jalousie a été un acteur essentiel de ces années de souffrances.
Tant d'années passées à ignorer la jalousie. A la mépiser, même. A en rire, jusqu'à géner ses proches. Etre rattrapé, avali, dégradé par ce sentiment idiot. Combattre. Puiser dans les années d'initiation, les souvenirs, dans sa propre morale. Se convaincre que rien ne nous appartient, que l'important, c'est qu'elle soit heureuse, puisqu'on l'aime. Gagner ce combat, repousser ce cancer loin des lèvres, loin des pensées. L'enfouir. Profiter de cette nouvelle liberté. De ce sentiment de puissance. Devenir beau. Plus que jamais. Redevenir un homme objet consentant, jouisseur. Un amant. Juste un amant. 
Voir le couple comme une entrave. Comprendre que c'est l'amour, qui est refusé. Et l'aliénation qu'il porte. Repartir, pourtant, à sa conquète. Doucement. Précautioneusement.
Se repousser encore sur le dossier. Perdre ses yeux dans le vague. Les laisser dériver. Sentir son corps en entier, et inspirer profondément. Remettre de ce café froid dans sa bouche. S'amuser de cet éclair, compulsivité de polytoxicomane.
Réaliser combien on est épuisé, de n'avoir su la reconquérir. Et fou, d'abandonner tandis que l'amour qu'elle porte renaît. Et effraie. Fuir, comme on l'a si souvent fait avec d'autres. Seul. Libre. Et sans entraves. Et sans douleur. Sans illusions. Sans limites.
Pousser le curseur du scroll. _Métropolis_ par Jeff Mills. Corriger. Mettre en page à la volée. Savoir qu'aucun smiley ne pourrait éviter d'etre ridicule. Se demander ce qui pousse à prendre les autres à témoin. En otage. A réparer ainsi sa carlingue en public. Connaître la réponse. Profiter de l'anonymat, en jouir. 
Se sentir fort. Et terrifié.
Rallumer encore une fois le briquet.


----------



## loudjena (14 Juin 2004)

> Réaliser combien on est épuisé, de n'avoir su la reconquérir. Et fou, d'abandonner tandis que l'amour qu'elle porte renaît. Et effraie. Fuir, comme on l'a si souvent fait avec d'autres. Seul. Libre. Et sans entraves. Et sans douleur. Sans illusions. Sans limites.



Et lorsque ça va bien, lorsque c'est doux, chaud, tendre, complice, partagé, intense... ça te fais comment ?


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2004)

Sur la jalousie, j'aurais bien mis une citation mais elle eut été un peu longue et Marcel m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait pas faire plus court  Le mieux c'est d'aller le lire ou le relire.

 PS. Il y a également des choses chez Joë Bousquet, je ne l'ai pas sous la main. J'essaierai de vous en mettre un bout un de ces jours.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Vais-je réussir au bout du compte, poursuivre un tel parcours sans chuter ?*


Non ! ... la réponse est irrémédiablement non !!!
La jalousie rôde même si elle semble endormie ... elle te cueillera au hasard d'un regard, d'une réflexion, d'une attitude ... elle te laissera le "ventre tordu", "l'oeil amer" et "l'esprit suspicieux"...
Et crois-moi, les années qui passent n'arrangeront rien à la chose ... que du contraire...!
Ne cherche pas à l'écarter, à la dompter ... laisse-là venir à toi ... 
Si tu ne peux vaincre un ennemi, essaie de t'en faire un ami...!!!


----------



## macelene (14 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Prendre le mégot dans le cendrier. Le rallumer, en espérant qu'il est fini. Mais non. La flamme du briquet n'a pas encore touché le matériau que l'huile flambe, et rallume le petit cône. Profiter de la nouvelle bouffée. Se reposer sur le dossier du fauteuil, poser le clavier sur les genoux. Ne plus regarder l'écran.......
> Rallumer encore une fois le briquet.



*Tout est poison... Rien n'est poison... Tout est Dose... * 

:rose:


----------



## camisol (14 Juin 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sur la jalousie, j'aurais bien mis une citation mais elle eut été un peu longue et Marcel m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait pas faire plus court  Le mieux c'est d'aller le lire ou le relire.
> 
> PS. Il y a également des choses chez Joë Bousquet, je ne l'ai pas sous la main. J'essaierai de vous en mettre un bout un de ces jours.



Et chez Zoé Valdès. Et tant d'autres. Ce parasite est si répandu.... 

Et bien sûr, dans la magistrale traduction qu'Antonin Artaud a fait du Moine de Lewis.


----------



## camisol (14 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Tout est poison... Rien n'est poison... Tout est Dose... *
> 
> :rose:


 Tu es un anti dépresseur.


----------



## macelene (15 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Tu es un anti dépresseur.




Dis,  si mon c½ur saigne encore voudras-tu bien me faire danser à nouveau ?
Je ne voudrais qu'être heureuse... perdre encore mon souffle... sentir que l'attente n'est que du bonheur... On croit tout savoir... en fait je ne sais rien de moi ...
Sauf que peut être dans le monde, une petite étincelle peut tout rallumer ...
Non, je ne te parle pas... toi qui crois me reconnaître...
Je préfère les mystères de la nuit... eux ils m'enchantent ....
encore une fois...  quelle heure est-il ??? 
Plus de pressions ...  liberté de nouveau... c'est le chemin de mes songes, le chemin de ma vie, que la lumière de la nuit m'accompagne... Es el Camino de mi Vida.
Quand tu fais une chose que tu aimes, c'est beau ...?
Mais où va-t-il encore ce chemin, Siguiendo lo que siento ... 
Rien à dire... tell me now...
Je suis contente que tu sois là ...  reste encore un peu ... 
La nuit va me recouvrir encore une fois... un jour va se lever encore une fois..
Et il faudra bien le reprendre le chemin de la Vie ....de Ta Vie ... de Sa VIe.. de Nos Vies... de Leurs Vies ...
Bonsoir, je m'en vais sur la pointe des pieds pour ne pas troubler ceux qui sont là, pas loin... et qui doivent peut-être rêver... ou bien tout simplement dormir...
Il faut du haut de la falaise encore "Écouter la mer ... "
 :style:


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2004)

juste se coucher la fenêtre ouverte... regarder les nuages venir du nord... penser que le jour je verrais quelques avions en partance vers là-bas...

et plonger dans l'endormissement en serrant ma femme doucement dans mes bras, pourtant à 8000km de distance... savoir que cette sensation est partagée... penser au fait que la mémoire corporelle est une mémoire que je ne controlle pas parmi mes territoires mais qu'elle me domine... moi qui ne travaille que sur la mémoire... savoir que son corps aussi pense à moi... 

dormir et se réveiller mon sourire collé aux lèvres


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2004)

il parait que c'est 6000... m'en fous, je viens du nord, j'ai la vue qui s'arrête à 40km... sur les plateaux du santerre où tant d'anglais sont morts, il y a 88 ans... un horizon comme un autre...


----------



## camisol (16 Juin 2004)

C'est beau, quand tu soliloques, mon camarade :love:


----------



## alèm (16 Juin 2004)

*tu* es beau ! :love:

encore une fois, c'est toi qui m'y pousse. tu sais bien que nous roulons tous les deux comme des galets sur mes plages. dois-je te remercier encore pour tes paroles ? alors que j'ai l'impression de le faire par delà la distance et le silence au hasard d'un choc dans le métro, d'une brise venant étouffer la chaleur de l'été ou de cette peau si délicate que l'on admire à plaisir en toute innocence.

Tu sais à quel point je suis mémoire. 

Son corps est là, à chaque instant. à chaque instant, son rire sonore me revient. à chaque instant, mon corps se rappele son handicap pour se pencher dans un murmure sur son oreille droite, ces habitudes prisent en quelques jours tellement elles sont naturelles.

savoir que je suis là-bas pour elle comme elle est ici pour moi. Savoir cela est sourire à ce qui vient

et chaque nuit s'ouvre sur elle et se referme sur mon sourire. :love: 

"collé à la contemplation"


----------



## camisol (16 Juin 2004)

tu n'est qu'un salopard. Me voila les yeux tout vitreux de mes larmes, écran lacrymal dense, à lire tes ajouts nocturnes. 
Ton bonheur me contamine, les mots joyeux remontent à ma surface, dégueulent les misères du présent, me poussent à aimer. 
Je peux fermer les yeux. Recommencer à penser. 

Vivre ne fatigue pas.
:love:


----------



## macelene (16 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> tu n'est qu'un salopard. Me voila les yeux tout vitreux de mes larmes, écran lacrymal dense, à lire tes ajouts nocturnes.
> Ton bonheur me contamine, les mots joyeux remontent à ma surface, dégueulent les misères du présent, me poussent à aimer.
> Je peux fermer les yeux. Recommencer à penser.
> 
> ...



 c'est vrai, ça devient indécent ...  mais c'est que du bonheur ...


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2004)

Vitrines .... le Printemps est bien là
Les mannequins ont changé de costumes. Elles se dénudent.... juste une ombre de tissus... Les hommes n'auront pas les yeux dans la poche... C'est bon....

Escapade... où ???
Essaye de voir qu'il n'est pas loin. Son regard est là juste au dessus de ton épaule.
Le soleil sera encore là tous les matins du monde.
Entre Lui et Toi.
C'est si bon de se sentir aimé.

LA maison abandonnée.... 
Juste ce qu'il faut de profondeur. Pas angoissante. Juste ce qu'il faut pour ne pas perdre pied et penser que l'on peut s'y réfugier pour jouer au chat et à la souris. Le soleil filtre par les persiennes. Dehors le soleil est brûlant. Le palmier de la cour a soif !!!

Chambre sur cour, Heures Creuses... Elle fait semblant de lire. La nuit est trop longue pour elle, sans doute. Elle voudrait fermer les yeux.


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et lorsque ça va bien, lorsque c'est doux, chaud, tendre, complice, partagé, intense... ça te fais comment ?



Méfiant. Il y aura fatalement un jour où ces yeux qui te regardent aujourd'hui avec profondeur le feront avec haine. Un jour où tu seras invisible, ou la cible. Un jour où on ne verra plus que tes défauts, un jour où chacun de tes mots sera remis en doute, un jour où on trouvera des tas de bons pretextes pour ne pas respecter la parole donnée, ou pour ne pas se tenir a ce qui a été dit.

Même si ce jour ne dure que vingt-quatre heures, si le lendemain on fait 'comme si', si cela n'empêche pas le physique de parler, les langues de se nouer, même si on croit percevoir à nouveau  de la profondeur dans le regard d'en face. Parce que le doux, le chaud, le tendre, le complice et le partagé n'ont pas la même définition que tu sois 'un' ou 'une', que tu sois un individu ou un autre, même si souvent on fait semblant d'y croire.

On passe notre temps à gratter les traces sur le reflet d'en face pour les effacer ou les rendre moins visibles. Mais oublier ne serais-ce que dix secondes qu'un miroir a deux côtés, c'est refuser de passer au travers pour voir ce qui y est épinglé.

Qui a le pouvoir de traverser les miroirs sans les briser? Qui le souhaite? Cherche t-on l'amour ou la passion, la marge ou sa limite, le vrai ou l'apparence?


----------



## macelene (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Cherche t-on l'amour ou la passion.....



Cherche-t-on l'Amour .....   ???

la Passion de l'Amour .....

 un Amour qui Passionne ...

Un Mystère d'Amour ...

Quoi ???  ....


----------



## alèm (17 Juin 2004)

je prône l'abandon total...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Cherche-t-on l'Amour .....   ???
> 
> la Passion de l'Amour .....
> 
> ...



ou plus simplement à se sentir aimé


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je prône l'abandon total...





			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ou plus simplement à se sentir aimé



Je vous suis.


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je vous suis.



Pas moi, mais c'est vraiment le genre de discussion plus simple en réel qu'en virtuel. 

Pas envie de passer à nouveau pour un macho, un désabusé ou un pessimiste (voir les trois) alors que ce n'est pas le cas (ou bien, cherchez l'intrus!). Pas le temps non plus, je viens de me vendre au très grand capital!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas moi, mais c'est vraiment le genre de discussion plus simple en réel qu'en virtuel.



Là, je te suis également.


----------



## Amok (17 Juin 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, je te suis également.



Passe devant, j'ai horreur d'avoir un Suisse dans le dos.


----------



## camisol (17 Juin 2004)

Et moi, je suis pour l'abandon total... et temporaire.

Cloisonné dans le temps. Ou dans l'espace. Ou dans une de mes vies. 
Je veux être un intermittent de l'abandon total. Pour vivre totalement.

_Et je trouve que cette discussion, assez cloisonnée, d'ailleurs, à certains contributeurs, n'est pas si compliquée que cela, en "virtuel".
_


:love:


----------



## macelene (18 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Et moi, je suis pour l'abandon total... et temporaire.
> dans une de mes vies.
> :love:



Elle aussi ....

Elle a même sacrément besoin d 'Écouter la Mer qui roule ...
Ce soir son c½ur saigne de nouveau. La blessure s'est rouverte.
Elle a l'impression à nouveau de chercher son air... 
Ne voit pas d'issues, pas la fin du tunnel. Pourtant on l'écoute, Elle écoute..
Mais elle ne sait plus, ne veut plus savoir.
Se demande encore une fois pourquoi Sa Vie a pris ce chemin si tortueux.
Elle veut s'échapper, pour n'avoir rien à penser, ni rien à dire..
Ne plus, ne pas partager cette douleur. La gommer à jamais.
Elle sait pertinement qu'Ils souffrent plus qu'Elle, tellement plus qu'Elle.
Elle a beau proposer des mains tendues, personne ne lui tend la main de l'autre côté..
Il y a certainement des moyens pour oublier. Mais Elle ne trouve rien.
Si peu de brèches, si peu d'écrin où lover sa tendresse.
Il écoute, il L'écoute. Pas de clefs. 
Alors Elle pleure. Oh! pas longtemps. Plus de larmes...
Elle veut juste trouver le sommeil ...


----------



## camisol (18 Juin 2004)

Bonne nuit, élène.


----------



## camisol (18 Juin 2004)

La chaleur m'écrase sur le lit, mon ventre s'incruste dans les draps. Trempés. De la fenêtre de l'hôtel, je vois le bout de la corniche. Et le Frioul, qui se découpe. Deux mouettes reluquent, en vol stationnaire.
- _J'ai soif_, dit-elle.
Les Baby Namboo's martèlent leur trip sur les minis enceintes. Je me lève, porté par cette vague qui, pourtant, m'a projeté en l'air, il y a quelques minutes.
Cette fille m'insuffle de l'énergie.
Je bois. L'eau glacée entre dans mes chairs. Je me penche sur ses lèvres, et laisse glisser le contenu de ma bouche dans la sienne. Elle déglutit. Une fois. Deux fois. Elle boit encore le petit filet d'eau froide qui passe entre mes lèvres.
Sa langue les écarte, s'insinue. Fraîche.
Je roule sur le lit. Elle s'assoit sur moi, encore. Plaque mes mains. 
Crucifié, je la regarde une nouvelle fois rire de son excitation.
Ma pompe à adrénaline produit toujours. Pas de répit. Elle la dompte, avec lenteur.
_'cause her name is sweetness,_ murmure Tricky.
Je suis aussi défoncé que lui.
Au naturel. Coktail radical. Saturation d'alpha-androstérone. Sérotonine. Dopamine. Un trait de phényléthylamine. Rajouter de la testostérone en quantité. 
Les molécules dansent autour de nous, gazs enrobants. 
Déconstruction clinique de nos orgasmes. Eclair de lucidité intellectuelle. Immédiatement envoutée par l'animalité rugissante des deux corps.
Effleurer l'iPod. Closer. _Plastikman_. Techno minimale. 76 minutes de lacets constricteurs.
Abandon. Total. Confiant.
Amants. Jusqu'à l'épuisement.
Remplir encore la boite à souvenirs. Garder nos parfums imbriqués. Aux fonds de nos nez. Plusieurs jours durant. 
Sourire en l'évoquant, lorsqu'on marchera seul dans la rue, demain.
Repousser la ville, ses odeurs, ses bruits. Laisser le souvenir du ressac s'insinuer. Hébété.


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> La chaleur m'écrase sur le lit, mon ventre s'incruste dans les draps. Trempés. De la fenêtre de l'hôtel, je vois le bout de la corniche. Et le Frioul, qui se découpe. Deux mouettes reluquent, en vol stationnaire.
> - _J'ai soif_, dit-elle.
> Les Baby Namboo's martèlent leur trip sur les minis enceintes. Je me lève, porté par cette vague qui, pourtant, m'a projeté en l'air, il y a quelques minutes.
> Cette fille m'insuffle de l'énergie.
> ...


 
PAS MAL ...


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

Ok Je Sors ... Par Contre Le Tout Premier Message Est Un Bijou De Chez Bijou


----------



## pil38 (18 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Camisol ?
> 
> Ne sachant si tu avais le temps de t'en charger, je t'informe que _je viens de mettre *un coup de boule à notre ami,* bien dans l'axe au milieu du nez._
> :rateau: :rateau:
> :hosto: :casse: :casse:


PUTAIN CA FAIT MAL !


----------



## camisol (19 Juin 2004)

Y'a déja des moustiques ?  
En Camargue aussi, y'avait plein de moustiques, hier. 
Et un soleil écrasant.


----------



## macelene (21 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Y'a déja des moustiques ?
> En Camargue aussi, y'avait plein de moustiques, hier.
> Et un soleil écrasant.



PAs trop de piqûres ???      

Il me manque ce soleil écrasant ....    :style:


----------



## camisol (21 Juin 2004)

Tout ça est telllement vrai... Et bien restitué.  
Tu sais quoi ?  Je me faisais un café parfois, dans ces moments-là. Surtout avec le garçon, il mettait des plombes à se rendormir.

J'aimerais bien arriver à écrire sur mes enfants. Faudrait que j'essaye, peut-être


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2004)

Si les fenêtres sont grandes ouvertes il faut le laisser entrer.
Avec juste le souffle d'un Ange qui sait déposer sur sa peau la caresse sans fin......
Un frisson peut parcourir son dos et faire jaillir l'extase, sans rémission aucune...
Le temps a trop de prise sur les sens. Il faudrait que tout se fige.
Dans le sable, laisse des empreintes à suivre et resuivre.
Même les vagues lèchant la grève ne changeront rien ....
Ils resteront là, comme le symbole d'un passage pour un moment de rêve.
La gaviotte vole à en perdre haleine.
À fleur de sentiments, à fleur de peau son c½ur est désert.
L'obscurité dévoile une fleur dans son c½ur.
Fragile écoute .... si faible est le son qui sort de sa bouche.... éphémère... et si tendre...
La nuit ne lui fait pas peur, la maison abandonnée revit ... LA flamme d'une bougie vacille, c'est le souffle de l'Ange qui veille...
Il est là toujours...

:love:


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

peu envie de me laisser une fois de plus à me mêler des choses humaines des êtres "faibles" qui "désirent" assumer leur destin, du coup je vais me coucher.

j'abandonne cette fille aux prédateurs pour me réfugier dans les bras de celle que j'aime, toujours aussi lointans ces bras mais toujours accueillants.

une présence qui efface toute autre présence.

elle est la vie.


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

je rassure elene : le monde tourne toujours aussi rond. Ce sont les égarements de l'âme qui le font ralentir parfois.

mais je continue de tenir son corps à elle (la seule finalement ?) dans mes bras chaque nuit et elle de rêver de moi et de se réveiller pour me le dire. juste un océan, rien quoi. :love:

aujourd'hui, il faut, et je tiens à ce que vous le soyez aussi, être mabouls.

_aksak maboul_ (pour camisol bien entendu)


----------



## alèm (22 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu écris bien. Merci.
> J'aime bien le : _"juste un océan, rien quoi."_ !
> 
> :love:



il fut un temps où j'écrivais comme on déchire un dessin raté : avec fureur. je dessinais aussi avec fureur.

en ce moment, j'écris comme "sur ses lèvres". question d'harmonie. 
Même si mon corps vibre d'impatience, soumis à des trémulations nocturnes à l'idée de sa peau rêvée, agité de retrouver dans tel voix l'écho de la sienne et de son rire si sonore.

comme dirait Elene, je suis à peu de la retrouver. par delà tous les vents. 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (22 Juin 2004)

Trousse de secours, trousse à outils...

Que vais-je bien pouvoir mettre dedans?
Je fouille les recoins de mes pensées: 
- Le morceau de musique que j'aime qui me rend tournicoti-tournicota et que j'écoute en boucle en ce moment.
- Mon parfum de l'instant, celui que je voudrais que l'on oublie pas, "tomate verte" de S.
- Mes lunettes noires pour ne pas "plisser les yeux" en (le) regardant (le soleil).
- Mes ballerines pour faire un pas de deux sur le sable chaud, à la fin d'une journée de rêve.
_ Un crayon à papier gris pas gras et mon carnet de mots mille fois griffonné.
- Un soupçon de Liberté...
- Un soupçon de rires et de sourires...
- Un mode d'emploi, au cas ou !!!
- Mes Peurs dans une boîte hermétique.
- Mes Joies, comme ça en vrac pour qu'elles soient libres de s'envoler.
- Mes songes éveillés et ceux qui dorment encore.
- Une carte détaillée du Monde.
- Et celle de la Voûte Céleste pour dormir éveillée, la tête dans les Étoiles.
- Mes "je me souviens" qui sont doux comme le souffle d'un Ange....
- Pour le reste, rien de superflu, juste l'essentiel!!!
Allez, c'est l'Heure, j'y vais, on m'attend, là-bas dans mon aquarium.

:love:


----------



## Le Gognol (22 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Même si mon corps vibre d'impatience, soumis à des trémulations nocturnes à l'idée de sa peau rêvée



Fais gaffe quand même, parait que ça rend sourd...      

'+


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il fut un temps où j'écrivais comme on déchire un dessin raté : avec fureur. je dessinais aussi avec fureur.
> 
> en ce moment, j'écris comme "sur ses lèvres". question d'harmonie.
> Même si mon corps vibre d'impatience, soumis à des trémulations nocturnes à l'idée de sa peau rêvée, agité de retrouver dans tel voix l'écho de la sienne et de son rire si sonore.
> ...



Alèm est un poète


----------



## camisol (22 Juin 2004)

Alem est un poête. 
Mais je n'ai jamais la migraine. 
Peut être parce que je danse beaucoup.
Et, j'ai appris le tango, il y a longtemps.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe quand même, parait que ça rend sourd...
> 
> '+



Pour un musicien ça peut être gênant


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Alem est un poête.
> Mais je n'ai jamais la migraine.
> Peut être parce que je danse beaucoup.
> Et, j'ai appris le tango, il y a longtemps.



Il n'est jamais trop tard pour perfectionner son art


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

Il lui propose un petit tour de magie.
Elle veut voir à quoi ressemble ce beau magicien.
Elle veut lui dire des mots de fille...
Alors, elle ira danser et plisser les yeux assise sur la berge d'un fleuve, au soleil du midi.
Ne reste qu'à compter les jours qui la sépare de cette rencontre.
La nuit sera la seule confidente de ce chemin.
C'est son choix, c'est ton choix.


----------



## cecil (24 Juin 2004)

Bonjour Machellene.

 A+ et merci pour les smarties


----------



## camisol (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto, faut changer les draps, y'a des pollutions nocturnes.


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, faut changer les draps, y'a des pollutions nocturnes.



  _Heu, grande la carte de France ??      _


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

J'ecoute...
ça siffle... mes oreilles sifflent.... personne n'entends ? un son prisonnier, le sien de son
son son ? trop ridicule pour etre le sien de son, et puis j'entends les autres sons, les leurs le sien le notre, mais le mien de son mon son non, mon son est un leurre ?, personne ne l'entends ou ne l'ecoute, d'aileurs j'ecoute ou j'entends, je suis sensé être doué de comprehension donc sensé avoir de l'entendement, mais avoir de l'écoute c'est important, comment avoir de l'entendement sans écoute, cela n'as pas de sens, auditif ou pas d'aileurs.

mais je me laisse emporter par mon son qui sans le dire me promène dans des contrées silencieuses habités par des types au graphises etranges ou le moindre son prends toute son importance, que le son ait son importance, cela a t'il un sens ? ce sont des concepts au dessus de mon entendement, toute modestie relative comprise, s'entends.

et cette mer qui meurt sans cris dans ce sable sans fin qui de terrien passe a sous marin pour mieux contrer son amie la mere de toute vie, est t'il donc fratricide ? non le sens commun m'interdit de le tancer pour cela, mais sans ce sens commun qui m'est propre, l'aurais je reduit au silence ? 

j'ecoute...


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'appelle de ce pas la blanchisseuse.



*Une blanchisseuse....     * note, foskifô


----------



## Bassman (24 Juin 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> _Heu, grande la carte de France ??      _


 A cette taille la on parle plus volontier de continent  (ou d'incontinence ???)


----------



## camisol (24 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ecoute...
> ça siffle... mes oreilles sifflent.... personne n'entends ? un son prisonnier, le sien de son
> son son ? trop ridicule pour etre le sien de son, et puis j'entends les autres sons, les leurs le sien le notre, mais le mien de son mon son non, mon son est un leurre ?, personne ne l'entends ou ne l'ecoute, d'aileurs j'ecoute ou j'entends, je suis sensé être doué de comprehension donc sensé avoir de l'entendement, mais avoir de l'écoute c'est important, comment avoir de l'entendement sans écoute, cela n'as pas de sens, auditif ou pas d'aileurs.
> 
> ...




naas !!??? :love:

J'étais décidé à abandonner ce fil, mais là, je vais finir par changer d'avis    

Merci, naas


----------



## macelene (24 Juin 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> naas !!??? :love:
> 
> J'étais décidé à abandonner ce fil, mais là, je vais finir par changer d'avis
> 
> Merci, naas



Alors je peux ??  



J'essaye d'écouter la mer qui n'est pas loin...

Maison. Voiture. Musique: Llorca. New Comer. My Precious Lady Bird. Porte St Do. Allées de l'Oulle. Pont du Royaume. J'oblique vers l'ïle de la B. et je file chez Bernard remplir mon panier de légumes du jour. On boit notre habituel verre de rosé de la casa. Ya personne, alors on refait encore le Monde, on rigole bien tous les deux.
Je repars et au lieu de reprendre le chemin en sens inverse, je choisi celui bordé de roseaux. Je longe la digue du Rhône. Je suis en fait sur la plus grande île fluviale d'Europe, 15 kms de long et je veux voir le bout de l'île, tout là-bas.
Je pousse jusqu'au barrage et je prends le chemin de digue de l'autre côté.
Le plus loin possible. Stop. Ombres chinoise des Dentelles de Montmirail, du Ventoux avec son chapeau blanc. Je reste un moment. Je rêve les yeux ouverts, plein champ, comme un photographe qui aurait pompé sur le monde, taille des pipes au réel... 
J'écoute. Les cigales sont là. Je voudrais me souvenir. Musique; Llorca, new Comer, The end. Non, pas encore la Fin...
Je rentre, la ville va se remplir de touristes affamés de vieux murs, d'histoire de Papes et de la faune du Festival.... Adieu tranquillité...


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2004)

> J'étais décidé à abandonner ce fil, mais là, je vais finir par changer d'avis



... telle pénélope qui déclara qu'elle devait terminer le tissage linceul de son beau-père Laërte avant de faire un choix...

tel pénélope... l&#8217;ouvrage sur le métier .... le post tu refait ...


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2004)

tu le sais bien.

toi qui est là-bas tout en bas de la carte.

le sommeil a failli venir accompagné de sa voix mais les méandres des tuyaux se sont bouchés au mauvais moment. comme par deux fois cette semaine.

occasion ratée.

comme tu le dis

l'attente construit le désir.

bonne nuit à vous deux du sud. 

Merci encore pour l'inspiration mon bon camisol, les deux peintures de ce soir se sont construites sur ta voix à toi, a défaut de celle de ma femme. 

je vais l'aimer dans ce lit vide de son corps.

et faire débordé la peinture sur les draps !

bonne nuit à) toi


----------



## camisol (26 Juin 2004)

Une courte échelle. Un petit escabeau.
Tu me presses. M'empêche de douter.
Tu sais ce que je pense de cette tournure. De ce fil labyrinthique, commencé par un vidage de tripes impulsif. Accélérateur. Et instantané.
Je voudrais bien écouter. Entendre plus.
Je voudrais voir des tripes. Du cru. _The Raw_.
Faut que je change de disque. 
Toujours Darc. Je laisse celle-là. Encore. _Elégie #2_. Et le "thoe" de la choriste.
Un timbre connu. La Marianne Faithfull de "Sex with strangers".


_Faire attention. Encharter ses mots. Parler à la première personne du singulier. Pourquoi pas?_ 

_It's time, for sex, with strangers. It's time, for sex._
Cela fait longtemps, que je n'ai pas joué à ce jeu. Presque un jeu d'enfant. Age pré-adulte.
Simplicité des règles. Résolution immédiate d'un assouvissement soudain. 
Un regard. Des transports en commun, souvent. Un parfum respiré. Un effleurement, parfois. Ou juste, subir _l'imperium_ de se retourner, par celle qui nous regarde de dos.
Plonger ses yeux dans ceux de l'autre. Sourire. Poser la question, mentalement. Fort.
Attendre que les pupilles d'en face s'éclairent. Les commissures qui se tendent.
Soutenir le regard. Sonder profondément. Respirer. Lentement. Expulser l'énergie. Diriger le courant chaud jusqu'à l'autre. Sentir le sien, sur la nuque. La nuque.
Jonction entre le centre émetteur et le moteur. Citerne d'accumulation hormonale.
Savais-je déja ça, à cette époque ? Surement pas. Mon animalité me guidait, sans que je puisse encore la regarder en face. J'apprenais à me dompter. Je ne me connaissais pas. Je laissais l'instinct mener mes quêtes. Sans contrepartie. Ni contre-pouvoir.
Soutenir le regard, donc. La détailler, de la tête aux pieds. S'offrir à son regard.
Diverger. Donner le change. Sourire en tournant le dos. Trois quart profil. Transpercer son reflet dans la vitre. Elle sourit franchement, maintenant.
Elle _joue_ avec les mêmes règles.
Maintenant, à elle de mener. Lieu. Temporalité. Elle doit pouvoir choisir. Guider ou être guidée. Mais le premier choix revient toujours à la fille. Règle impérative.
Jouer encore à cache-cache avec nos yeux. Nos reflets. Se demander ce qu'en ont vu les autres. Rien, probablement. Ce jeu est si improbable, pour eux.
Qui nous l'a appris ? Où avons nous appris ces règles ?
Elle descend. S'assure d'être comprise. Ou alors, c'est moi. _Up to you, dear unknown_.
Après, tout est possible. Tout est unique. Sans parole. Parenthèse immaculée. Deux êtres de désir inconnus.
Je rejouerais tant à ce jeu. Si dangereux. Si _exposé_. Tant d'amis sont morts dans ce combat. Celui de la libération de notre génération. Avec pillule _et_ sans sida.
Un tribut si lourd. Si pesant. La mort, rodeuse, moqueuse. Cynique. Et derrière, le triomphe de la bétise malfaisante. En ch½ur. Société victorienne frigide ou insatisfaite. Inculte de son plaisir. Ignare de ses orgasmes.
Et nous. Confrérie silencieuse. Formée au sein des guerriers des armées émancipées de Michel Foucault, de Shere Hite, de Masters & Johnson, ou de Timothy Leary.
Tout explorer. Tant que l'envie de boire à la même source, à satiété, ne s'est pas manifestée trop fortement.
Peut etre, dans cette course effrénée de nos fins d'adolescences, sentions-nous inconsciemment l'urgence de profiter de cette parenthèse hautement libertaire. Apogée d'une libido collectivement épanouie, avant le repli.
Je rejouerais volontiers à l'_instant sex. 
The raw._.


----------



## camisol (26 Juin 2004)

Mais j'ai pris goût à cuisiner, aussi. 
Une bouteille amène. Un plat délicat. Une partie de plaisirs. Une cigarette amusée. Peu importe l'ordre, ni la simultanéité. C'est un même registre de bonheurs. Indépendants. Ephémères, et pourtant réguliers. Cumulables. Isolables. Complémentaires. Molécules singulières d'un même gaz hédoniste. En quantité variable.
_La gastronomie est une chimie du désir._ Il faudrait que je vende cette formule à _El bulli_. Contre une invitation à dîner chez lui. Et une nuit de désir dans la baie de Rozes. _Tiens, voilà un scénario fantasmatique totalement inassouvi. Intéressant._ 
_The Cook_
Qu'il est bon d'avoir en souvenir les couleurs du _Voleur, du Cuisinier, de sa Femme et de son Amant_.
Cuisine érotique. Désir cuisiné. Mijoté. Attendu.
L'attente construit le désir. Nous voila revenus.
A la perche tendue.


----------



## camisol (26 Juin 2004)

J'aime être un cuistôt du désir.
Pas de table d'hôte. Pas de pension complète. Juste un havre momentané. Le temps d'un diner. D'un déjeuner. D'un gouter.
Ou d'un bon verre.
Les habituées, exigeantes, obligent à réfléchir à la carte, et à veiller à la tenue du menu. La gourmette est connaisseuse. C'est ainsi qu'elle a conquis sa table.
Les passagers sont les garants de l'inspiration. Il suffit de capter les effluves de leurs soupirs d'aise. Pour enrichir la gamme des épices, des tours de mains. Harmonies singulières. En tous, prendre quelque chose. En échange de soi.

Il m'est plus facile de me donner intensément dans un instant. Sur un moment. Un début, une fin. Dégustez ce présent. Rien de tel que de ne promettre aucun avenir, de circonscrire les bonheurs dans leurs sphères, pour devenir existentialiste.

Comprendre mon être m'est vital. Mes chairs. Crues. Mes pulsions, désormais assaisonnées.
_The Raw and the Cook_.
Quête émancipatrice. Solitaire et partagée. Gilgamesh face à la _terra incognita_: l'animal qui est en nous. En moi. Rester sauvage et se dompter.
Cuire le cru à nu. _Sex tartare_. 
Enfants s'abstenir. Papa discute avec des grands.
J'ai une philosophie de ma chair. Chevillée au corps. Qui suinte perversement de mon cerveau calculateur. La parole est mon arme. Le désir mon venin. J'insinue l'écho de mes plaisirs. 
En découvrant mes chairs. En cuisinant mes vers. En scrutant les limites. En longeant les frontières.


----------



## camisol (26 Juin 2004)

_-Tu solliloques encore, mon ami. Et en série, qui plus est._ 

Je sais. Mais c'est la faute de l'autre, là. Il provoque, pour se venger de son lapin!


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2004)

Le ciel pend des coleurs que je voudrais pour la Vie. Je vais pendre un bol de lait chaud pour essayer de retrouver le chemin des songes. Maintenant il est là. Un embrasement total. 
C'est magique. 
Le chat vient se frotter contre moi et me parle.
Les bruits de la ville grandissent.
Les martinets passent à tire d'aile devant la fenêtre. Il ne fait pas froid.


----------



## alèm (26 Juin 2004)

Le réveil m'enfonce ses coins carrés dans les côtes. La nuit fut rude. l'absence cruelle. les messages laissés de manière nocturne ne me rendent pas ma femme entiérement.

Tu n'es pas obligé de jouer à l'instant sex, o-bli-ga-toi-re-ment. découpement des syllabes dans la matin-harnais-de-fer. mais le début sur le jeu "animal" de la chose existe encore. le seul qui soit intéressant, réellement. Celui qui m'a amené à cette femme que je chéris tant et qui est désormais mienne comme je suis sien. Celui qui m'a amené vers les autres aussi, malheureusement parfois. Vers le cyclope que j'ai laissé l'autre jour sur les forums. avec tout mon sentimentalisme bien entendu mais avec sa part dyonisiaque aussi. Je vis dans un temps arrêté depuis longtemps. Les jeux n'ont pas changé depuis l'âge de 5 ans. les pratiques oui. mais le jeu est le même. cette soif à  la bouche vient de la même source. 

merci encore pour les peintures.

ce sont des peintures de joie. et je suis joyeux de savoir que je peux repeindre. qui plus est sans recouvrir.

je déborde encore.


----------



## macelene (28 Juin 2004)

Aller écouter la mer qui gronde pour gueuler sa détresse en prise direct avec le réel.
Ne plus m'ébattre dans les eaux troubles de ma mer intérieure.
Le plus compliqué évidement, c'est le quotidien, le flux et le reflux.. l'agitation et le repos...l'amour, l'usure... le vertige, la transparence... et la solidité des gens qui nous entourent. La Vie elle-même quoi...
Et quand je luis dis que je veux juste ajouter quelques étincelles à la matière dont nos rêves sont construits, c'est un spectacle silencieux pourvu que je sois seule.
Je suis d'un Monde à l'envers. Écrire m'impose un sentiment bien plus fort de véritable trouble. Aucun mal à jouir de l'errance. 
C'est beau d'inventer des mots qui chassent le désordre. Ces mots là devraient se frayer un chemin entre la Vie encombrante, fugueuse et perverse, immuable.
Je suis emportée par la Vie immédiate, la seule qui vaille vraiment la peine qu'on s'y intéresse.
Suis-je un immense Graffiti Illisible ?
On dirait qu'il n'y a ni jour,ni nuit... Rien que du temps accéléré, éclaté...
Alors dans cette marge étroite et indéfinissable, il va peut être se passer quelque chose.
Éclair Factice de Volupté.
No Importa...


----------



## Bassman (28 Juin 2004)

Il est des choses plus fortes que toutes, a se croire invincible, indestructible on ne les craint plus.
Pourtant, plusieurs fois la vie te l'a rappeler. Il est des choses que tu ne peux contrôler.
Quand bien même ses avertissements que tu braves tel un être que tu n'es plus, tu ne contrôles plus le danger qui te guette, tu vas y aller.

Oh mais tu as connu des tristesses telles que plus rien ne peut compter a tes yeux. Plus n'aura jamais la saveur d'avant. Et tu regrettes d'avoir pu être aussi con certaines fois. Mais jamais tu ne pourras inverser le cours des choses.

Te voilà face a elle, cette mer si grosse que même les plus habiles marins la craignent. Mais ce soir là, tu ne la crains pas. Qu'est ce qui peut te faire peur au point de t'arrêter ce soir ??
Tu ne penses plus, tu n'en es plus capable.

Seul face à l'océan, tu te lances dans un combat perdu d'avance. Le premier sang versé ne t'ébranle pas car le prix du sang n'est rien face aux larmes. Mais vient le temps de la peur ; ça y est elle est en toi.
 Tes souvenirs te submergent au rythme des vagues et passent devant tes yeux. La tentation de se laisser enivrer par la mer déchaînée est grande, ton envie d'aller la retrouver est la.
Tu te souviens comme elle était belle. Tout comme ta vie devait l'être à ses côtés. 
La mélancolie n'est pas seule. Il y a cet homme. Tu ne le connais pas, mais sait déjà qu'il n'est pas à sa place ici. Tu vas le ramener, mais toi ? As tu pensé un instant revenir ?
Il le faut au moins une fois pour lui, pour eux.
A mesure que les roches te lacèrent les jambes, tu ne sais plus que choisir. Qui a alors décidé pour toi ? Est ce l'ami devenu ton frère qui l'a fait par sa main tendue ou les dernières forces qui animent ton esprit rempli d'amertume pour cette vie sans goûts qui t'ont tiré de là ?

Tu ne le sauras jamais. Tout comme tu ne sauras jamais qui de toi ou l'océan était vraiment le plus fort. Te voilà assis face a celui que tu as défié, sans pouvoir trouver la réponse que tu cherchais.
Ils papillonnent tous autour de toi mais tu ne les entends pas. 

Maintenant tu as peur de celui que tu prennais pour ton adversaire.
Maintenant, tu connais tes limites....


----------



## camisol (29 Juin 2004)

Ah ben là; si même mon homme des cavernes préféré s'y met.... :love:


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

"il suffit d'un geste, rien qu'un geste" disait papy le lion.

il est là ce geste.

Bon vent, bonne mer à tous. 

demain, premier envol, dans le pavillon d'un Sax, il va s'inscrire dans le Ring. Seul au milieu, nos regards comme arbitre, l'homme va affronter son double improvisé. Nous allons compter les points.
et il va recommencer ce rituel plusieurs fois, retourner dans l'arene et affronter les pieds des danseurs comme autant de cornes d'aurochs.

_ai no corrida_

la semaine prochaine, deuxième envol. pour atterir dans ses bras, dans son sourire, dans ses rires et entre ses lèvres. double plongée. un pays dont je ne maitrise pas la langue (alors que j'en maitrise d'autres et que tout le monde la maitrise ou fais semblant). mais pas un atterissage réellement. locatif oui mais avec elle, c'est le préambule à un nouveau décollage. 

bises à toi mon fou ! :love:


----------



## naas (29 Juin 2004)

Il est très fort le bassman  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Meuh non il est pas fort, mais il gueule et ca fait du bien


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

D'ailleurs changeons de ton par rapport a mon dernier essai.
Hum..Hum... (eclaircissement de voix)


_Entend, oui entend comme elle te porte. Entend, n'écoute pas et pourtant laisse toi porter, ce doux mélange de plaisir à faire et à regarder ce faire. Sent comme le vent porte ses sons a ton oreille.

Entend et ressent les émotions qu'il véhicule. Apprécie la chaleur de cette corde frappée, pincée, frottée. Sensation étrange tel une voix douce te susurrant des mots a l'oreille, ne laissant paraître la torture qu'on lui inflige. 

Quand l'émotion, quelle qu'elle soit, te submerge c'est que tu entends vraiment. Respire la musique tel une fleur, tu es prêt a la cueillir. Le rythme parcourt la surface de ta peau, la mélodie traverse ton coeur, le tout se mélange dans ta tête.

Les sons t'apparaissent diffèrent à présent. Ils ne sont plus bruits, mais vibrations, émotions. Tu n'entend plus avec l'oreille seulement mais avec les mains, la poitrine. 

Elle fait parti de toi et tu ne peux plus vivre sans. Voila, tu n'ecoutes plus la musique, tu la vis. 
Et voir tes sentiments se déposer sur une partition, tel des trapézistes jouant avec les clés, dépasse tout ce que tu as pu imaginer comme plaisirs.

Tu n'écris plus de simples notes, tu parles émotions avec cette langue si belle mais si particulière car toi seul la comprend complètement. Les mots que tu poseras dessus ne seront qu'une évidence de ce que tu as déjà pu "dire".

Et si cela te permettais enfin de lui dire "je t'aime"..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Une goutte d'eau salée tombe,
Frémissement sur la surface bombée de l'eau,
Chemin liquide qui se forme sur le côté du seau.


----------



## macelene (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs changeons de ton par rapport a mon dernier essai.
> Hum..Hum... (eclaircissement de voix)
> Et si cela te permettais enfin de lui dire "je t'aime"...[/I]



Joli, quand l'inspiration vient


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Pourtant j'en suis pas du tout satisfait.


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Non arrete tu vas me gener. Je ne suis pas grand, je ne saurais jamais me servir des mots comme j'arrive à deposer mes emotions dans la musique que j'ecris (c'est surement de la merde aux yeux des autres). Mais a la lecture de vos posts a la fois si personnel, et si universel, je me sens libre d'exprimer mes sentiments.

  Pour ca merci a vous :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

Le chant de la mer est une plainte. Envie d'autre chose. Redouter un récif à heurter. Coupant comme un rasoir ou sournois comme un banc de sable invisible, il vous obligera à écoper. Malgré tout se résoudre à reprendre une progression avec en fond sonore toujours la même plainte. Délaisser le bâteau, se blesser sur les récifs qu'elle remettra sur votre route. Marcher dans la mer. Au-delà de sa plainte, l'entendre vous promettre qu'elle vous portera encore longtemps, tant bien que mal, après que les récifs seront passés. Et pourtant se douter en se rappelant les histoires des marins perdus qu'il m'en sera rien, sauf à trouver un bâteau dérivant dans ses flots. Vous saurez le moment venu s'il faudra écoper à nouveau mais en attendant, humer l'air salé et se dire que malgré tout c'est l'été.


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2004)

la mer est absente ici. chez moi, la mer se meure dans le brouillard. le sol se meure dans la mer et le fleuve se jette à corps perdu dans le sol. 

ce soir, ce sont les nuages qui sont absents de mon intérieur. d'ici une semaine, je les chevaucherais pour la retrouver.

elle me tremble...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

Il a rendez-vous avec elle.
Le jour est déjà arrivé. Bien trop tôt.
Elle lui tend les bras et il va faire le saut. Inévitablement.
Il va voler vers elle. Se libérer de ce corps de douleur.
Il sera libre.


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il a rendez-vous avec elle.
> Le jour est déjà arrivé. Bien trop tôt.
> Elle lui tend les bras et il va faire le saut. Inévitablement.
> Il va voler vers elle. Se libérer de ce corps de douleur.
> Il sera libre.



consigne :
mettre les 2 dernières phrases en mode négatif.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> consigne :
> mettre les 2 dernières phrases en mode négatif.



T'es qui toi? J'ai pas de consigne à recevoir.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> consigne :
> mettre les 2 dernières phrases en mode négatif.


 Un nioubie qui donne des consigne ??? 

T'as lavé tes chicots ce matin ???


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

J'attend le credit et j'y brise le nez aussi 

 [Edit] T'es sur que tu lui as pas mit en positif le coup de boule Roberto ??


----------



## camisol (2 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es qui toi? J'ai pas de consigne à recevoir.



Surement un critique littéraire


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Surement un critique littéraire



Rhôôôôôô! Non!   C'était lui?  Zut je l'ai manqué   Et en plus je n'ai plus de supers pouvoirs pendant 24 heures


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

héhéhé moi j'vais pas le louper


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> T'es qui toi? J'ai pas de consigne à recevoir.


désolée. rien de personnel. ou plutôt si. faut pas m'en vouloir j'ai pas trop de repères. ça viendra.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

C'est ton ex WebO ???    

 Ou alors tu viens d'apprendre que tu retrouves le celibat  involontairement


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton ex WebO ???
> 
> Ou alors tu viens d'apprendre que tu retrouves le celibat  involontairement



Le _Elle_ n'était pas une personne en particulier... mais une allégorie personnifiée, en l'occurence, la Mort.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

J'avais pigé WebO 

 J'essayais juste de faire un amalgame debile a souhait entre ton poeme, les posts de machin la, le tout au service de l'humour.

 Desolé


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2004)

se pourrait-il que les louanges divulguées sur votre forum soit un leurre?
je vis entourrée d'utilisateurs de PC. alors, laissez moi un peu de temps pour m'acclimater. pas vraiment besoin d'agressivité en ce moment....
d'avance merci;


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le _Elle_ n'était pas une personne en particulier... mais une allégorie personnifiée, en l'occurence, la Mort.



Je pense qu'on peut être dû passer un mauvais moment dans le même vide spatio-temporel


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on peut être dû passer un mauvais moment dans le même vide spatio-temporel


ça me parle ça. en tout cas je m'en parle, un peu trop à mon goût.


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> se pourrait-il que les louanges divulguées sur votre forum soit un leurre?
> je vis entourrée d'utilisateurs de PC. alors, laissez moi un peu de temps pour m'acclimater. pas vraiment besoin d'agressivité en ce moment....
> d'avance merci;


 La bien-seance quand on est nouveau dans un endroit veut qu'on ne soit pas aggressif dès le 1er contact. Ecoute, regade, observe, prend note et acclimate toi, mais ne demande pas une main tendue si tu commences par frapper les doigts de cette dernière.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> se pourrait-il que les louanges divulguées sur votre forum soit un leurre?
> je vis entourrée d'utilisateurs de PC. alors, laissez moi un peu de temps pour m'acclimater. pas vraiment besoin d'agressivité en ce moment....
> d'avance merci;



Il faut juste que tu précises mieux tes pensées  Pour l'instant on ne te connait pas et donc comme on voit parfois ici passer des gens très agressifs sans raison apparente la réaction est en génral à la mesure


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut juste que tu précises mieux tes pensées  Pour l'instant on ne te connait pas et donc comme on voit parfois ici passer des gens très agressifs sans raison apparente la réaction est en génral à la mesure


ok. pigé. alors on efface tout et on recommencera. autrement.


----------



## loudjena (2 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> consigne :
> mettre les 2 dernières phrases en mode négatif.



C'est juste pour ça que vous faites toutes une histoire ?   
Faut vous détendre, hien ! 

_ Laissez vivre les nioubies ! ! ! _


----------



## naas (2 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ok. pigé. alors on efface tout et on recommencera. autrement.


tu peux editer ton post pendant 3 heures me semble t'il, et si après tu peux toujours renvoyer un message privé au modérateur pour lui demander (gentiment) d'effacer ton post.

et comme punition je te propose un poème a la gloire de webo ça te va ?   

surtout qu'en plus ce fil il est vraiment joli  :love: faudrai pas le couper comme ça notre penelope de ces lieux n'aimerais pas


----------



## camisol (2 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> faudrai pas le couper comme ça notre penelope de ces lieux n'aimerais pas



 


salut madonna, bienvenue chez les dingues à facettes.
Pour une arrivée, c'est une arrivée. C'est toi qui a choisi le point d'atterrissage, ou on te l'a conseillé ?  
_Comme une vierge, touchée pour la première fois_...


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> salut madonna, bienvenue chez les dingues à facettes.
> Pour une arrivée, c'est une arrivée. C'est toi qui a choisi le point d'atterrissage, ou on te l'a conseillé ?
> _Comme une vierge, touchée pour la première fois_...



une (bonne!) copine. je vais devoir prendre quelques leçons encore. pour le forum je parle. pour le reste désolée. quelques années derrière moi. mais chaque fois est une autre fois.


----------



## camisol (3 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> une (bonne!) copine. je vais devoir prendre quelques leçons encore. pour le forum je parle. pour le reste désolée. quelques années derrière moi. mais chaque fois est une autre fois.



Encore bienvenue à toi, petite mère qui roule. Nos suceptibilités sont parfois à la hauteur de l'effort qu'il nous a fallu pour faire jaillir de nos claviers ces proses insensées parce que personnelles. Anonymes et pourtant offertes en public. 
A ce jour, ce fil n'a d'autres règles que le respect de cet effort. La réciprocité du don vient en sus. Je suis certain que de ton clavier peut émaner plus que ça. Excuse nos sensibilités, puisque nous accueillons la tienne.


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2004)

pour toi, camisol, je vais offrir mon oeil à la lumière. encore une fois découper le monde au scalpel de ma vision, cerner les corps et les m'effacer sur le métal chauffé des jardins.


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2004)

rapporte nous quelques scoriesdes éruptions que tu vois au Square aujourd'hui.  

et plus si affinités visuelles. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> _ Laissez vivre les nioubies ! ! ! _



Oh oui! mais ou?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oh oui! mais ou?



Dans une réserve gardés par Mackie?


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2004)

Hier. 20h. Plein de colère, douleurs et rage :

_Ou es tu ? J'ai besoin de toi, mais je ne te vois pas. J'ai beau chercher, je ne te trouve pas. Comment hurler cette rage que je contiens ?
Une rage si forte que je m'arracherais la gorge qu'il n'y suffirait pas pour l'évacuer. Une colère si dure que je me briserais les poings à vouloir la calmer.
Je la retient de toutes mes forces, mais là j'ai peur de ne plus tenir. Je souffre de cette douleur qui me ronge, mais que je ne peux laisser exploser tellement elle est forte.
Viens me chercher, je suis terrifié à l'idée de faire le premier pas. Viens me prendre dans tes bras, serre moi, embrasse moi. Rappelle moi comment étaient ces moments que j'ai déjà connus et qui ne sont pourtant jamais les mêmes.
Redonnes moi l'espoir que j'ai perdu. Prêtes moi tes yeux pour voir le monde, les miens me brûlent lorsque j'aperçois le soleil.
Un souffle de toi me libérerait tant, je suis une braise qui se meurt, noyée par ses propres larmes.

Aide moi...._


----------



## guytantakul (3 Juillet 2004)

Je suis là , je suis là... t'inquiètes pas comme ça, bassou !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Je suis là , je suis là... t'inquiètes pas comme ça, bassou !



Animaux de tous poils unissont nous autour de Bassman pour le léchouiller derrière l'oreille


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> _Ou es tu ? J'ai besoin de toi, mais je ne te vois pas. J'ai beau chercher, je ne te trouve pas. Comment hurler cette rage que je contiens ?
> Une rage si forte que je m'arracherais la gorge qu'il n'y suffirait pas pour l'évacuer. Une colère si dure que je me briserais les poings à vouloir la calmer.
> Je la retient de toutes mes forces, mais là j'ai peur de ne plus tenir. Je souffre de cette douleur qui me ronge, mais que je ne peux laisser exploser tellement elle est forte.
> Viens me chercher, je suis terrifié à l'idée de faire le premier pas. Viens me prendre dans tes bras, serre moi, embrasse moi. Rappelle moi comment étaient ces moments que j'ai déjà connus et qui ne sont pourtant jamais les mêmes.
> ...



'tain arrête moi qui me suis juré de rester célib'


----------



## lumai (3 Juillet 2004)

Ce matin, la mer est d'huile. Ni haute, ni basse.
J'y vide ma mémoire.
Je l'oublie.
Quelques risées la font trembler.
Ce qui reste de lui s'évanouit et je l'oublie.
Comme elle, j'aspire au calme. 
Je m'y fonds, j'y laisse ce que j'ai cru longtemps devenir ma vie.
Elle me berce doucement.
Ne plus aimer, ne plus sentir. Juste quelques risées.

Ce soir, j'espère, elle sera haute. 
Aidée par le vent de mer, elle aura repris sa place
et chassé par sa fureur ceux qui l'auront foulée.
La houle livrera ses déferlantes.
Elle étreindra la terre.
Ce soir, j'espère vouloir aimer.


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

Chuuuutt.... écoute.... Reste.... compose... recompose...
Moi, je voudrais partir. Je n'ai pas de place ici.
Mots en vrac... aux détours d'une absence.
Éprouves-tu encore ces émotions qui t'empoignent la gorge au point que tu perdes ton souffle?
Il me plairait de retrouver une sensation de légère flottaison, quelque chose qui déborde largement du cadre de la banalité.
Comme un embarquement dans un tourbillon, une valse rapide, sans répit, acrobatique.
Me constituer un sevrage.
Enfanter des chimères.
TUer toutes les fables.
Discepolo disait:  l'Amour est un vieil ennemi qui rallume le châtiment et nous enseigne l'usage des Larmes.
Sur des yeux plissés s'accrochent des perles de larmes grelottantes.
Vertige d'un déséquilibre.
Une armée qui gronde et martèle le Ventre de la Terre.
Provocation permanente dérivant du désir à l'extase.
LA volupté finit par l'emporter.
Chaque pirouette s'attachait à définir et tuer les raisons de son absence.
N'être rien de plus qu'un avatar d'infirmière de ses tourments ?
Résister à toutes idées de dissection.
Un chemin de traverse... un songe de nuit d'été... La croisée du Chemin...
Que importa... nada... soy yo mismo..


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2004)

Très joli macelene :love:


----------



## Luc G (4 Juillet 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 'tain arrête moi qui me suis juré de rester célib'



Il ne faut jurer de rien.  C'est Mussez qui l'a dit


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2004)

le décompte des instants est entamé. son corps m'attend, le mien se ruine d'impatience. instinctivement, nos yeux vont chercher à nous re-connaitre. nos mains vont se serrer pour s'entendre et nos bouches enfanteront timidement du renouveau de notre amour... 

ce devrait être comme cela.


----------



## yerodis (4 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le décompte des instants est entamé. son corps m'attend, le mien se ruine d'impatience. instinctivement, nos yeux vont chercher à nous re-connaitre. nos mains vont se serrer pour s'entendre et nos bouches enfanteront timidement du renouveau de notre amour...
> 
> ce devrait être comme cela.



Très joli. Mais vas-y laches toi.

Le temps d'avant son corps brule ma peau d'instants enfuis. Que coure le temps pour la toucher encore. Juste fermer les yeux pour sentir son odeur. Des corps à corps brulant, l'humidité de la chair, un rite cent fois exécuté et cent fois la prière exhaucée.
De l'amour surement. Plutôt une folie, une obsession surtout, comme une maladie... et plus encore.


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

yerodis a dit:
			
		

> Très joli. Mais vas-y laches toi.
> 
> Le temps d'avant son corps brule ma peau d'instants enfuis. Que coure le temps pour la toucher encore. Juste fermer les yeux pour sentir son odeur. Des corps à corps brulant, l'humidité de la chair, un rite cent fois exécuté et cent fois la prière exhaucée.
> De l'amour surement. Plutôt une folie, une obsession surtout, comme une maladie... et plus encore.




Et... ?

Se libérer de la contrainte des éléments et de la vitesse du mouvement...Les corps se sont dénoués, souples et tendus à la fois. Cadence. Rapprochement.
Le désir se pointe, il faut aller plus loin...


----------



## yerodis (4 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Et... ?



...le moment incertain, celui où à nouveau nous sommes en présence. Quelque chose d'un instant où l'on bascule dans l'éternité du moment. L'oubli, ici et maintenant, du monde, et juste nos corps qui roulent...comme la mer.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

(mode dsl ça n'enlève rien à ton texte on)

Un café et l'addition s'il vous plaît...

(mode dsl ça n'enlève rien à ton texte off)


----------



## yerodis (4 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode dsl ça n'enlève rien à ton texte on)
> 
> Un café et l'addition s'il vous plaît...
> 
> (mode dsl ça n'enlève rien à ton texte off)



Lapin qu'on prit... :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

Panther aime bien les lapins qu'on prit


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2004)

yerodis a dit:
			
		

> Très joli. Mais vas-y laches toi.



remarque déplacée. 

tout acte d'écriture, de peinture, de "création" subit un flots de contraintes que le corps ou la conscience n'est pas forcément en mesure de contrarier. quand on se mouve dans la contrainte vocale et "verbale" depuis son enfance, il n'est parfois pas possible de "se lâcher" comme cela un jour d'intenses contraintes.

mon handicap impose ma retenue dans l'écriture. de toutes façons.

et même dans la peinture. question de syntaxe.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> quand on se mouve dans la contrainte vocale et "verbale" depuis son enfance, il n'est parfois pas possible de "se lâcher" comme cela un jour d'intenses contraintes.
> 
> mon handicap impose ma retenue dans l'écriture. de toutes façons.
> 
> et même dans la peinture. question de syntaxe.



 Tout à fait d'accord


----------



## yerodis (4 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> remarque déplacée.




Désolé si ma remarque t'as parue déplacée, c'est juste que je sentais que là, juste derrière tes mots, il y avait peut être quelque chose de contenu, le désir et la peur d'en dire plus - mais peut-être je sur-interprète ce que je lis  -.


----------



## yerodis (4 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Panther aime bien les lapins qu'on prit



Je ne comprend toujours pas le sens de ton post en blanc. Any explanation Tibomon la panthère. 
Ou alors était-ce un trait d'humour avec quelques degrès, ou alors tes doigts ont ripés sur ton clavier (enlève tes mouffles)  .


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2004)

yerodis a dit:
			
		

> Désolé si ma remarque t'as parue déplacée, c'est juste que je sentais que là, juste derrière tes mots, il y avait peut être quelque chose de contenu, le désir et la peur d'en dire plus - mais peut-être je sur-interprète ce que je lis  -.



je ne suis pas maitre de mon navire...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> remarque déplacée.
> 
> tout acte d'écriture, de peinture, de "création" subit un flots de contraintes que le corps ou la conscience n'est pas forcément en mesure de contrarier. quand on se mouve dans la contrainte vocale et "verbale" depuis son enfance, il n'est parfois pas possible de "se lâcher" comme cela un jour d'intenses contraintes.
> 
> ...


Et sexuellement ça se passe comment ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sexuellement ça se passe comment ?



boh là, ça ne dépend pas que de moi.  plus une question d'inspiration que d'expiration dans ce cas !    :love:


----------



## macelene (4 Juillet 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sexuellement ça se passe comment ?



Solo una chispa de imaginacion...  solamente con el corazon y si quieres con la piel....


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2004)

Mal apparement...


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2004)

Enfin je m'apaise. La fatigue me gagne, les yeux se ferment paisiblement. Peut être ce soir je trouverais le sommeil reposant que je n'ai plus depuis longtemps.

Cette journée fut bonne, peu de choses faites, je redonne un sens à ma vie.
Mais je le fais tranquillement. La voix d'Alanis se pose sur mes oreilles comme un fruit gorgée de soleil que l'on savoure. Je redécouvre les plaisirs simples qui m'animent. Pourtant, j'ai pas fait grand chose, j'ai juste pris le temps de me redécouvrir un peu.
Un peu de sérénité après la tempête. Quelques chansons jouées avec le groupe. Un début d'aventure prometteur, une compo qui se prépare, dans le plus grand secret de notre studio. Un son qui est le nôtre. Le sentiment d'être bien avec eux. Je laisse glisser mes doigts sur ma guitare, je n'ai plus besoins de les commander, ça vient tout seul.

Je fini la répétition, je suis fatigué, mais pas épuisé. Je ne regrette pas de m'être consacré uniquement aux choses qui me font vibrer. Les ennuis étaient de côté aujourd'hui.

Je repense à cette amie qui m'a dit hier sans me le dire : prend la vie plus simplement et pense un peu à toi. Je l'ai écouté, elle avait raison. Qu'elle en soit remerciée.

Je suis bercé par la douce voix de Sarah à présent. Alors je peux me laisser emporter par le sommeil.

Enfin je suis apaisé....


----------



## macelene (5 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Enfin je m'apaise. La fatigue me gagne, les yeux se ferment paisiblement. Peut être ce soir je trouverais le sommeil reposant que je n'ai plus depuis longtemps.
> 
> Alors je peux me laisser emporter par le sommeil.
> 
> Enfin je suis apaisé....



Tu vois des fois, ça a du bon de Gueuler sa détresse en prise directe avec le monde et les autres.... 
La Vie éclate de Rire, tu sais....

"Si tes (ces) (ses) yeux noirs acceptent de me (te) (le) regarder seulement une fois.... Dans la pénombre les  mains se crispent...
Elle se glissera au creux de ton épaule, sa peau te respirera tout entier...

:style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

yerodis a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend toujours pas le sens de ton post en blanc. Any explanation Tibomon la panthère.
> Ou alors était-ce un trait d'humour avec quelques degrès, ou alors tes doigts ont ripés sur ton clavier (enlève tes mouffles)  .




Réflexion au goût de café salé


----------



## yerodis (5 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Réflexion au goût de café salé



Espérant que cela ne t'ai pas fait vomir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Juillet 2004)

yerodis a dit:
			
		

> Espérant que cela ne t'ai pas fait vomir...



Bien sûr que non, j'adore ça! :sick:


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Juillet 2004)

J'ai voulu la dominer, elle m'a humilié.
J'ai voulu la posséder, elle s'est si peu dévoilée.
J'ai voulu la conquérir, elle m'a enseigné.

Quel désir je n'ai pas eu pour elle, quant les vents animaient son épiderme ?

J'ai voulu l'explorer, elle m'a montré mes limites.
J'ai voulu l'écouter et elle m'a accueilli.

La sérénité et la plénitude de son immensité m'habitent maintenant quand mon âme effleure cette mer magnifique.

Le respect m'enivre quand ses tempêtes m'entourent.

A jamais je t'aime toi qui m'a construit.


----------



## Bassman (6 Juillet 2004)

Très joli Gilbertus


----------



## camisol (7 Juillet 2004)

Très, très. Oui.
Un disciple de Clément Marot ?


----------



## yerodis (7 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que non, j'adore ça! :sick:



Bon, ça y est lapin là qu'on prit :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (7 Juillet 2004)

La prostipune (écoute, c'est ta mère qui râle)

La courbure de ses reins évoque les plus belles dunes,
la lourdeur de ses seins en provoque plus d'une,
un appel au désir, pour chacun, pour aucune...
un bouillonnement terrible me dresse comme la hune,
d'un vaisseau, solitaire, capillaire où deux prunes
saturées à tout rompre vont m'en tenir rancune...
mais comme assurément, je n'ai pas une thune
alors je reste là, comme un couillon de la lune !


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> La prostipune (écoute, c'est ta mère qui râle)
> 
> La courbure de ses reins évoque les plus belles dunes,
> la lourdeur de ses seins en provoque plus d'une,
> ...



il faut absolument que tu me dises à quoi tu carbures guytantakul


----------



## Bassman (7 Juillet 2004)

Qu'il est con ce guytan


----------



## Gilbertus (7 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Très, très. Oui.
> Un disciple de Clément Marot ?



Mes connaissances littéraires ressemblent à un désert, même pas un champ en friche... un desert (bon ! avec quelques oasis éparses) d'où l'on entend une bruine rafraichir des territoirs lointains, comme il y en a ici.

Quand à Clément Marot, que je décrouvre (merci d'irriguer mes sombre dunes poétiques), il me devient symphatique dans ses déboires spirituels. Mais autant il semble briller en société, plein de verve et d'élégance, autant je ressemble plutôt à un ours solitaire, qui regarde de loin le monde se mouvoir.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Est ce un mal-être ou une source de bonheur ??
Me voila bien incapable d'y répondre. il reste que des événements comme ce soir me conforte dans l'idée que je suis différent. Différent pourquoi et comment ???

Ce qui est considéré comme "populaire" m'est complètement étranger. Pire que ca, il provoque un certain dégoût. Pourtant il est forcément des moments ou je suis moi même "populaire". Mais l'idée de mélanger ma sueur avec celle du voisin qui carbure a la Kro, en regardant la starak l'air hagard me fait révulser rien que d'y penser. Est ce grave ???

Je m'éloigne de la culture abrutissante qui m'entoure et me sent bien seul parfois. Par la musique que j'écoute, la façon dont je m'habille, les films que je vois, je m'aperçois être en décalage permanent avec la société. C'est une part de fierté et pourtant un sentiment de malaise.

Je me rappelle ce texte qui m'émeut tant : _La découverte ou l'ignorance_. Ai-je fait une découverte, ou suis-je dans l'ignorance ???

Pourquoi tous ces gens s'amusent sur cette air débile de Claude Francois alors qu'il me donne l'envie de rentrer chez moi, d'écouter le souffle du vent mêlé aux roulements de la mer paisible ?
Oh mais les différences ne se limitent pas qu'à la musique, j'aurais tellement d'exemple qu'il me faudrait des semaines pour les énumérer.
Même le mot "populaire" me hérisse le poil.

Mais paradoxe du paradoxe : la ou l'envie de fuir tout ça et de m'isoler dans ce qui fait mon bonheur, je trouve ce dernier en faisant de la musique sur scène, donc du plaisir à me "montrer".

Je me sens comme étranger au monde qui m'entoure. Frustration et plaisir se mêlent. Frustration de ne pas pouvoir me mêler a eux et plaisir de ne pas leur ressembler.

Est ce une force ou une faiblesse ? Je dirais une force et pourtant j'ai des moments de doutes. A quel moment j'ai eu ce sentiment pour la 1ère fois ??? Je serais bien incapable de le dire.

Comment dire a ces gens qui m'abordent qu'ils me gonflent, que leur connerie m'agresse ?
Ce n'est pas l'éducation que j'ai reçu et pourtant, j'aimerais parfois me le permettre.
C'est un sentiment bizarre, car je ne me sens supérieur à l'un d'eux à aucun moment.
Mais j'exècre l'idée de me mélanger avec eux. Je n'ai rien en commun et je n'ai pas envie de partager avec ces gens là.

Je ne dirais pas non plus que mes choix de vie vont systématiquement à contre sens des leurs. Mais mes plus pures sensations se trouvent justement dans la contradiction avec leur choix :
Ils aiment faire leur courses le samedi, j'ai horreur des magasins
Ils aiment les phénomènes de mode, j'aime les choses dans la durée.
Bref la liste est longue, presque aussi longue est la liste de question qui m'assaillent a ce propos.

Resterais-je encore longtemps un rond au milieu des carrés ?
Ne suis-je pas moi même un carré pour le rond d'à côté ?

Peu importe, finalement je suis bien en rond au milieu de ces carrés.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Est ce un mal-être ou une source de bonheur ??
> 
> Peu importe, finalement je suis bien en rond au milieu de ces carrés.



Merci de me faire commencer ainsi la journée...  

_avec un peu de J.J. Milteau pour continuer..._


----------



## Gilbertus (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Est ce un mal-être ou une source de bonheur ??
> Me voila bien incapable d'y répondre. il reste que des événements comme ce soir me conforte dans l'idée que je suis différent. Différent pourquoi et comment ???



Etre moi-même m'obsède. Etre seul m'effraie.

Si je prends le risque d'être différent c'est aussi celui d'être isolé, incompris, rejeté. Car autant je suis moi, autant je suis un parmis d'autres, individu conscient de l'autre, créé pour communiquer entrer en relation avec l'autre.

Si je fuis la solitude à tout pris je prends le rique de me perdre. Le rique de n'etre plus qu'une entité anonyme d'un groupe qui tire sa force du nombre et non pas de l'individu. Je ne suis plus qu'une goute dans une vague déferlant sur la plage en suivant un mouvement qui n'est pas sien. 

Je veux êtrê différent pour refuser l'acquiesment benêt d'une majorité impersonnelle et sans cervelles.

Je veux etre moi-même, ni un autre ni tout le monde. 
Je veux être différent pour le vivre et le dire, pour le partager. 
Je veux être différent pour accepter qu'il en soit aussi ainsi pour l'autre.
Je veux être différent pour enrichir et m'enrichir de l'autre.


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

_le matin hagard me fait face, son corps disparu vers le travail, il reste son odeur qui parcoure encore les draps et ma peau, Wall-Street perdu dans la bruine au loin, ville s effacant devant le ciel..._

_il y eut cette lumiere sur sa peau ce matin, lors du dejeuner... cette belle lumiere courant sur ses epaules, les caressant comme mon regard le faisait et comme mes mains le firent toute la nuit et son immense sourire sur le pas de porte en me tendant le NYTimes avec la promesse de se retrouver vers 2pm au Met, la joie des retrouvailles inepuises..._

_je vais effacer nos odeurs de mon corps et m engouffrer dans l ascenseur qui va m emmener 42 etages plus bas en 1mn, courir dans les rues affriolantes de SoHo pour faire plaisir a mon petit camarade "inside"_

_pendant ce temps, j imaginerais son corps penche sur d antiques assiettes azteques, son regard passionne les transformer et ses mains les faire revivre pendant que mon regard plongera vers la verticalite de la ville, ses bruits continus et son grondement perpetuel, mon regard s attachera a capturer cette vibration permanente._

_et mes pas seront portes par mon regard jusque Central Park_

_..._

_avec la promesse_ _de retrouvailles heureuses. :love: :love:_


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

ecoute, c est le vent qui roule sur la baie du gratte-ciel...


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2004)

Superbe Alem


----------



## alèm (14 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Superbe Alem


c est elle qui est superbe !! :love: :love: :love:

et toi aussi. 

et rien que pour toi, l ipod delaisse depuis quelques jours va me diffuser _from whom the bells... _par le superbe *subliminal kind* DJ Spooky !!


----------



## supermoquette (14 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> DJ Spooky !!



 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2004)

...elle a tout lu... 

 :love:


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2004)

Merci Alèm, c'est bon, c'est beau.    





 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Juillet 2004)

Cheveux collés sur le visage. L'eau est toujours là... et tu regardes à l'intérieur. Tu la pousses pour regarder plus loin mais elle est englobante. Le monde est flou, toujours anamorphosé, déformé. Le brouillard se lève et tu cherches toujours dans cette eau. La poussière d'eau parfume l'air et toi tu cherches toujours dans cette eau. Le silence se lève et tu cherches toujours dans cette eau. Le vent te bouscule. Inspire !  Hume ! Expire ! Il te rend son souvenir. Écoute ! Il te rend ses mots. Regarde ! Il te rend ses regards. Court! Il te rend ta liberté.


----------



## macmarco (15 Juillet 2004)

Superbe Tibo !


----------



## macelene (15 Juillet 2004)

Encore une fois, juste Une, poser son oreille contre le sable chaud avec pour écran un fin carré de coton bleu entre ton corps et le sable. Pour écouter la mer qui roule pour de vraie, fermer les yeux.
Se laisser bercer par les vagues, flux et reflux encore... Les rouleaux blancs cognent la grève et roulent les graviers.
Qui était-il donc ce quelqu'un d'autre venu visiter d'une manière à tant troubler l'esprit ?
Début d'ivresse qui peut créer le Rêve. Naissance et renaissance avec un vague soupçon de désir.
Implusions fugitives, Illusions d'un renoncement.
Une bonne photo vient toujours du dedans. Tu peux avoir sous les yeux la crique la plus flamboyante, le paysage le plus parfait, ça ne sert à rien si tonregard glisse au lieu de retenir.
Dans le reflet obscur d'un regard, dans l'image floue, pas d'ombres qui cachent le reflet de la Vie.
Le Moi rêvé, celui que nous n'avons jamais eu le courage de faire renaître, pourra-t-il encore refaire surface ?
Beauté Primitve, sans traces. Ne reste plus que des sensations. Ivresse de la caresse du soleil, du vent et de l'eau, dans la lumière qui danse, les mains se font douces et précises.
Juste le souffle léger qui parcoure, transperce et te laisse étendu comme une toile sur son cadre, aplanir les couleurs.
Il ne reste alors que le rêve où la volupté finit par l'emporter.


----------



## macmarco (16 Juillet 2004)

C'est beau, macelene !    
  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Encore une fois, juste Une, poser son oreille contre le sable chaud avec pour écran un fin carré de coton bleu entre ton corps et le sable. Pour écouter la mer qui roule pour de vraie, fermer les yeux.
> Se laisser bercer par les vagues, flux et reflux encore... Les rouleaux blancs cognent la grève et roulent les graviers.
> Qui était-il donc ce quelqu'un d'autre venu visiter d'une manière à tant troubler l'esprit ?
> Début d'ivresse qui peut créer le Rêve. Naissance et renaissance avec un vague soupçon de désir.
> ...



Merci pour ces quelques mots qui font écho à mes propres souvenirs, que mon regard à su retenir.


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2004)

Splendide macelene


----------



## mado (18 Juillet 2004)

Se gonfler de mots. Et de maux.
Se réfugier dans le silence d'une après-midi d'été incertain, quelque part au sud de la France.
Se regarder. Ne pas se plaire. Ne pas se comprendre.
Avancer néanmoins vers Autre Chose, sans savoir quoi précisement, mais Avancer.
Le début de la fin? Peut-être bien. Et sans regret.
 



Ce fil se faufile en moi et me recoud. Merci à vous tous.


----------



## alèm (18 Juillet 2004)

temps decompose, vue incertaine, le plaisir de la compagnie de Cricri (de MacG) de passage a NY et la douce presence apaisante de ma femme dans la piece a cote...

salut a vous camisol, madonna, tibo et macelene, je vous embrasse tout specialement les filles !


----------



## macelene (18 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> temps decompose, vue incertaine, le plaisir de la compagnie de Cricri (de MacG) de passage a NY et la douce presence apaisante de ma femme dans la piece a cote...
> 
> salut a vous camisol, madonna, tibo et macelene, je vous embrasse tout specialement les filles !


  Merci Alemou de NY, de penser à nous les  filles :love:
Encore une brassée de Soleil, de sel qui pique la peau, d'eau qui glisse comme une caresse sur la peau,  et du reste... 
:love: à vous tous.


----------



## camisol (19 Juillet 2004)

Je suis là. Le soleil est en moi. Le silence est en moi. Ils me remplissent, me contentent, et me rendent contemplatif. 
Je suis là, face à la voie. Je la regarde comme pour la première fois. La chaleur écrase l'horizon, tout au fond. Le paysage se tord en vapeurs. Mais je sais où je vais. Sur cette voie que j'ai choisie. Peu m'importe où elle mènera. De là-bas, j'irai ailleurs. Et encore. Il n'y a pas de limites. Il y a juste un temps qui, un jour, s'arretera. D'ici là, j'aurais vu tant de paysages, connu tant de lèvres, entendu tant de paroles, bu à tant de gorges. Et je me serais vu, dans tant de positions, dans tant de conditions. 
Où sont mes frontières, qu'il y-a-t-il derrière ?
Le soleil est en moi. Le silence aussi. Je roule.


----------



## camisol (19 Juillet 2004)

Quel boulot, de lire tout ça... Quel bonheur, souvent. Plein de pépites, de petites pierres, de petits vents, de petits plans, de mots sussurés, sucrés, nacrés, amers, givrés.
:love:





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et sexuellement ça se passe comment ?



Au fait, sonny, c'est quand que tu tombes le futal ?  :sleep:


----------



## macelene (25 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Quel boulot, de lire tout ça... Quel bonheur, souvent. Plein de pépites, de petites pierres, de petits vents, de petits plans, de mots sussurés, sucrés, nacrés, amers, givrés.
> :love:



Un retour du fond de la mer...  




Temps spontanés, heures qui défilent dans un frémissement. Hasards et petits plaisirs, surtout l'extravagant.
Se sentir seul(e) ou à deux, loin des aspérités du quotidien, le visage inondé d'une lueur de plaisir.
Jour étrange, couleurs écrasantes. I forget who am I.
Symbiose avec l'eau dans la mer qui roule au fond. Sensations qui te soulèvent qui te font cambrer les reins qui te mettent à l'envers...
Encore et encore.
Je me coule à l'intérieur, je suis dans le monde entier. C'est ce dont j'ai besoin. 
Nudité écrasée dans le fluide, pas de bruit juste celui de la respiration. Là haut le ciel est bleu, en bas champs d'étoiles et caresses de l'eau. Début d'ivresse, tomber sans se faire de mal, dériver dans le courant, chercher l'équilibre. Stabilisation, arrêt... Spectacle silencieux. Rester en éveil. Sentir encore, un frisson qui parcours le corps, courant froid, courant chaud. Attendre la montée, contrôler, bloquer, descendre lentement, flottant entre deux eaux. UNe bulle explose à la surface de l'eau. Le visage inondé de plaisir, les yeux veulent tout voir, tout Aimer. Les mains cherchent l'appui... mais elles ne rencontrent que fluidité et si tu fermes les yeux, tu le vois... tu peux même le toucher.
J'ai caressé mon Rêve, je suis allée plus loin...


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2004)

retour cruel... savoir sa peau si loin... savoir son regard et ce qu'il transporte dans un autre pays et absent encore pour quelques jours (si peu maintenant au vu de ce qu'il nous reste à vivre)

il parait qu'il y a des galets aussi en Bretagne, je suis sûr d'y trouver aussi quelques pépites...


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2004)

Fonds d'écran laiteux. les reliefs font vivre les thermiques. Les pompes, comme il dit. On peut les matérialiser en s'approchant à flanc de corniche. Des papillons géants tournoient, encore plein d'espoir sur le vol à venir. Il s'habille doucement, s'impreignant lentement de tous les souffles de cette terre. Les ailes se déploient, les harnais claquent. Le déco se pare de mille couleurs troublantes, brûlantes. Des frissons montent le long de mon dos. L'air, le souffle, un murmure?
Redescendre à l'aterro et écouter, plus attentive. les promesses à venir. Pour un autre décollage.


----------



## Gilbertus (30 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Fonds d'écran laiteux. les reliefs font vivre les thermiques. Les pompes, comme il dit. On peut les matérialiser en s'approchant à flanc de corniche. Des papillons géants tournoient, encore plein d'espoir sur le vol à venir. Il s'habille doucement, s'impreignant lentement de tous les souffles de cette terre. Les ailes se déploient, les harnais claquent. Le déco se pare de mille couleurs troublantes, brûlantes. Des frissons montent le long de mon dos. L'air, le souffle, un murmure?
> Redescendre à l'aterro et écouter, plus attentive. les promesses à venir. Pour un autre décollage.



Une prose qui nous emmene, au loin, dans des reliefs toujours plus beau.. vu d'en haut. Merci pour ces secondes d'un voyage que j'imagine aussi intense qu'éphémère.


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Fonds d'écran laiteux. les reliefs font vivre les thermiques. Les pompes, comme il dit. On peut les matérialiser en s'approchant à flanc de corniche. Des papillons géants tournoient, encore plein d'espoir sur le vol à venir. Il s'habille doucement, s'impreignant lentement de tous les souffles de cette terre. Les ailes se déploient, les harnais claquent. Le déco se pare de mille couleurs troublantes, brûlantes. Des frissons montent le long de mon dos. L'air, le souffle, un murmure?
> Redescendre à l'aterro et écouter, plus attentive. les promesses à venir. Pour un autre décollage.


   

  Toi, il faudrait que tu viennes faire un tour par ici de temps en temps !
  Je sens qu'on se régalerait !


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Toi, il faudrait que tu viennes faire un tour par ici de temps en temps !
> Je sens qu'on se régalerait !



j'y penserai. quand les bulles de champagne auront chassé les trous noirs de mon cerveau. pas souvent des belles choses à dire en ce moment. mais merci pour l'encouragement. sincèrement.


----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2004)

salut à toi madonna, dis bonjour a mes amis de ma part et répête au père qu'il a toujours autant mon accolade amicale ! 

pour ma part, je n'ai rien de plus à dire dans ce sujet. 

ne m'en veux pas pas camisol. je reprends peu à peu photographie et poésie.  

un peu grâce à toi.


----------



## mado (30 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> salut à toi madonna, dis bonjour a mes amis de ma part et répête au père qu'il a toujours autant mon accolade amicale !
> 
> pour ma part, je n'ai rien de plus à dire dans ce sujet.
> 
> ...



beaucoup de finesse. ça ne m'étonne pas à vrai dire.


----------



## macmarco (30 Juillet 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> j'y penserai. quand les bulles de champagne auront chassé les trous noirs de mon cerveau. pas souvent des belles choses à dire en ce moment. mais merci pour l'encouragement. sincèrement.


  Ah ! Le champagne ! :love:
  Le meilleur des remontants ! 
  Alors à bientôt, j'espère !


----------



## camisol (23 Août 2004)

Rétrograder, le virage a l'air costaud. Sixième, quatrième, troisième, réaccélérer. 
Ligne droite bordée de peupliers. Vaches, veaux. Tracteurs-à-moteur. Coup d'½il dans le rétro central. Le petit dort, la tête coincée sur un oreiller. Penser à le réveiller en douceur, sinon, il va grogner. La grande fait des mots croisés. Incroyable ce que cette gamine peut ingurgiter comme lettres.
Un chateau. Une église. Le payage défile. 
Elle dans ses guides. Trouver un toit, douillet, si possible. Elle y excèle. 
Pas de mots inutiles. Pas de questions sans fond. Juste être là. Ensemble. 
Famille. Réunie. C'est la première fois, ainsi. Drole de sensation. Où va-t-on ? Quelle importance. Nous y sommes. La route est paisible. Nous aussi. Etrange ce que ces liens familiaux peuvent créer, entrecroiser. Dépasser de crises, de mal être, de difficultés à revivre une aventure déja ancienne. 
Laisser deux êtres mal aimants, mal aimés, s'attendrir l'un contre l'autre, pour le bonheur d'une progéniture voulue, criée, pleurée. Partager une tendresse unique.
Promises, promises, I'm feeling burned. _The Darker Days of Me & Him_. Polly-Jean Harvey. _Uh Huh Her_. 
Encore une fois, les mélodies de l'anglaise me rencontrent, m'entortillent.
Et après ? Après, on verra. Profiter de l'instant. Pour la première fois depuis si longtemps. Ce n'est pas si compliqué. Roule. 
Se dénouer au fond des gorges. Désserrer les n½uds, enchainer les lacets. Roule. Loin de la mer. Déroule. _Limp this love around_.


----------



## Bassman (23 Août 2004)

Camisol, tu pars en vacances en famille en moto pour avoir une 6eme vitesse ?


----------



## camisol (23 Août 2004)

Non, en camion !


----------



## Bassman (29 Août 2004)

Te voilà chère amie, lune si belle, aux reflets d'argents donnant un teint de calice à mon dernier verre de vin. Ronde comme la mère prête à enfanter.

Comme ils sont pauvres de ne pas prendre le temps de te regarder, si belle, perçant la nuit de tes reflets magnifiques. Pourtant, tu es là et bien là, intouchable face aux temps bouleversés que tu traverses. Tu restes la même quoiqu'il arrive. Pour ça je t'aime.

Ronde comme jamais, tu te donnes a nous telle une offrande, toujours avec pudeur, cette volonté de montrer sans être effleurée. Puis bientôt tu te cacheras pour revenir encore plus belle.
Comme je t'attendrai pendant ce temps. Éclaire la nuit des milles feux comme tu sais le faire. Montre nous la vie que tu es capable d'engendrer. Garde secret cette face que tu caches a nos yeux bien trop curieux. Drape toi d'un voile de nuage pour ne montrer qu'un bout de toi. Joue avec nous comme tu sais le faire pour mieux nous séduire.

Ce soir tu es la, nue, face a moi, tu es simplement belle. Donne la grâce qui te caractérise, peu sont ceux qui te verront ainsi et c'est tant mieux. Cycle immuable d'un cache cache permanent te rendant encore plus désirable lorsque tu n'es plus la. Laisse moi t'admirer comme tu le mérites. Léger halo qui te caresse avec la douceur que l'on te doit. Symbole de la femme portant la vie, aussi longtemps puisse tu briller pendant la nuit.

N'envie rien au soleil, prétentieux comme toujours par la lumière qu'il daigne bien donner. Tu sais offrir sans jamais réclamer.

Brille encore pour éclairer mes nuits. Remplir mes rêves d'une douceur incomparable. Je peux dormir en te regardant avec les mêmes yeux que j'aurais posé sur cette femme qui dormait paisiblement auprès de moi.

Il ne fait aucun doute, la lune est bien une femme...


----------



## macmarco (29 Août 2004)

Bassman


----------



## iTof (29 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Te voilà chère amie, lune si belle, aux reflets d'argents donnant un teint de calice à mon dernier verre de vin. Ronde comme la mère prête à enfanter.
> 
> ...
> 
> Il ne fait aucun doute, la lune est bien une femme...



et en plus de retour de soirée ! alors grandiose, que dis-je magnifique ! Une telle prose après un verre ? Allons, tous, consacrons cette journée à réfléchir à ces mots ! Tout est dit. Bassman, vous quittez cette soirée avec les honneurs...

  +   = 2


----------



## camisol (30 Août 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> ... Bassman, vous quittez cette soirée avec les honneurs...



Ce n'est pas la première fois.


----------



## mado (30 Août 2004)

la lune est là, bassman. devant moi. pleine et entière. voilée mais lumineuse. mon fils de 3 ans me demandait il y a quelques jours pourquoi on ne pouvait pas y aller. pour continuer à rêver?


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2004)

"Un morceau de café, un ti' musique".
Le soleil qui rentre encore dans la maison, rasant le parquet, révélant les poussières de la nuit. La nuit qui n'est pas loin, devant ou derrière. Peu importe.
Collision de deux astres. Messages sans réponses. Pages blanches. 
Où l'on aurait pas écrit une histoire. Où l'on  pourrait en écrire une autre, car où qu'elle aille, chaque personne porte en Elle un roman.
Un moment qui s'étire. Des C½urs qui cognent la cage pour sortir.
La nuit est venue. Avec ses rêves... rassurants, magiques. Comme un miroir.
Rencontre avec la sérénité. C'est un moment étrange. J'oublie dans ma tête. 
J'oublie dans mes mains. 
descendre​descendre​descendre, pour remonter. Tendue. Flottante. Apaisée. Abandonnée​


----------



## poildep (3 Septembre 2004)




----------



## poildep (5 Septembre 2004)

:love:


----------



## camisol (8 Septembre 2004)

J'ai le souvenir d'un jour où tout fut néant. Où tout fut fuyant. Ou la vie s'en allait par le moindre inserstice. Où le temps s'arretait, où le monde était lisse.
D'un pas de géant, je parcourais le ciel, les rideaux déchirés de toutes ces étincelles, et je m'émerveillait de ne pas rencontrer ne serait-ce qu'une âme, ou un être éthéré.
Ruisselant, affaissé, démis de tous ses droits et pourtant si léger, le monde s'est relevé, de son pas chancelant, pour vivre encore un jour, pour réver un instant.
De ce six aout ancien, désormais si lointain, que reste-t-il en nous, poussières d'éternité ? Rien qui ne nous guide, et rien qui ne nous suive. Nous sommes prisonniers de notre témérité. 
Hébétés, ahuris, lovés devant l'écran, nous regardons au loin les cadavres éventrés, les êtres éviscérés, les membres calcinés. 
Le parfum de leur mort n'arrive pas jusqu'à nous, protégés que nous sommes de ces ruines vomissantes qui jamais n'abandonnent nos quotidiens fanés.
J'ai le souvenir d'un jour, où tout fut béant, un jour qui reviendra pour sonner le tocsin de nos futilités et de nos ignorances. Un jour où se vitrifieront nos bétises arrogantes, nos lachetés perdantes, nos silences angoissants.
J'espère que ce jour-là, je mourrais en riant.


----------



## macelene (9 Septembre 2004)

Albert Camus...
Il décrit l'attitude de  l'homme confronté à l'absurde de la condition humaine. Il formule à peu près cela dès  1938, quand il publie une critique de La Nausée, dans Alger-Républicain  : 
" Constater l'absurdité de la vie ne peut être une fin, mais seulement un  commencement. C'est une vérité dont sont partis presque tous les grands esprits. Ce  n'est pas une découverte qui intéresse, mais les conséquences et les règles d'action  qu'on en tire." 


"Le poison est dans le remède et vice versa."


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2004)

Splendide mes amours. :love:

Il y aurait bien quelques lignes que je mettrais.... mais c'est surement trop personnel et elle pourrait m'en vouloir, ce que je comprendrais et j'ai pas envie qu'elle m'en veuille


----------



## macelene (10 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Splendide mes amours. :love:


À l'affut d'une lumière qui éclairerait La Vie, mais on ne trouve pas toujours l'interrupteur.
Un autre Monde, un Monde invisible, celui qui n'a pas d'angles, mais des courbes, celui où les couleurs luisent comme si le soleil les frappait toujours directement, celui où les contours des choses se perdent dans une ombre brumeuse, comme le temps qui s'estompe et s'étire et se comprime, ce Monde invisible où il n'y a ni dimensions, ni points cardinnaux....


----------



## Bassman (10 Septembre 2004)

​ 
 Le feu, si chaud, me reconforte, mais aussi me brûle.
 Ce rouge si fort comme le coeur qui saigne, souffrance rappelant pourtant que je suis vivant.
 Le bleu si doux comme la mer, apaisant mais qui me noie.

 Flot de lave qui coule dans mes veines, douce colère. Magma incessant qui me ronge par ses explosions que je ne peux maitriser.

 Monstre dans ma tête et pourtant seul ami. Agreable folie, destructrice douceur. Le temps est un refuge que je fuis. D'ailleurs de quoi me proteger ? Mon pire ennemi n'est autre que mon meilleur ami. J'ai confiance en ses doutes et doute de sa confiance.

 Hier, demain ou aujourd'hui ? Hier pour regretter. Demain pour esperer. Aujourd'hui pour survivre. Alors je penserais a demain.


----------



## poildep (10 Septembre 2004)




----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2004)

Une soirée entre amis. peut-être la dernière de l'été.
une vie qui refait son chemin petit à petit après des semaines de chaos.
et puis des mots. ceux de l'homme que j'aime, qui me glisse à l'oreille qu'il est bien, qu'il est heureux. et que sa vie n'a pas changé.
instable, volage, séducteur insatiable. ce sont toujours ses mots, presque complices.
stop brutal de l'ascension retrouvée. retour aux ténèbres, après une dernière danse des corps. larmes irrépressibles. le désarroi de L.
ne plus le laisser jouer avec ma vie. renoncer à cet enthousiasme béat et utopique. ne pas regretter d'être celle qu'on est. au contraire. le laisser à ses jeux de rôle si destructeurs. se décider à entendre et écouter les autres sirènes, qui se sont mises à retentir depuis quelques jours. ne pas les repousser. j'ai besoin de force pour quitter cet homme.
j'étais prévenue. je suis une rêveuse. une idiote qui écoute la pluie tomber.
dites monsieur camisol, vous qui avez l'air d'être un expert en la matière, j'étais censée réagir comment?


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2004)

* La joie prolonge la vie ( Mr.Ben Sira ) *
- "et pour prolonger la joie ?" (Lui ou EllE )
-" Garder l'espoir, Aimer rire et Rire pour Vivre, Aimer la vie, Aimer recevoir, Aimer donner, Aimer partager, Aimer tout court !! " (EllE)


Dis moi toi l'*Inconnu (e)* 

Crois-tu que le *Bonheur* existe ?
Tu sais celui qui n'existe nulle part ailleurs.

Crois-tu encore au pouvoirs des *Caresses* ?
Tu sais celles qui n'existent nulle part ailleurs.

Crois-tu que *l'Inconnu* existe ?
Tu sais celui qui n'existe nulle part ailleurs.


Crois-tu que nous ayons *Le choix de la Différence* ?
Cette différence qui ne devrait exister nulle part ailleurs.

Crois-tu que la *Séparation* c'est perdre ?


"La vie nous donnera, encore et encore, des fenêtres sur le monde pour continuer à rire avec la vie et de vivre pour rire."


"Je te dis toute mon amitié, nous ne nous connaissons pas, mais le peu est présent. Je vais , le ciel est bleu, le vent a chassé les gros nuage de "larmes", le soleil est là.
Je voudrais que pour toi ce soit la même chose.


----------



## dool (12 Septembre 2004)

Peut-on être une femme sans jamais connaitre le desarroi de l'amour ?
 On souffre, un temps indefinissable mais toujours trop long, d'une passion qui se transforme inévitablement en haine losque la distance s'installe...puis on se revoit...et on crois toujours en cet amour éternel.
 Mais cet amour n'est pas amour...il y a tromperie : il y en a un qui vit pour l'autre et l'autre qui vit pour soi. Et l'un souffre !
 Alors que faire quand on se dit que céder à son coeur ne peut apporter que du bonheur...mais que l'on sais que ce bonheur ne sera qu'infiniment trop insignifiant face à la souffrance qu'il entrainera ?
 On se posera toujours la question et on ne saura jamais quel est la bonne voie a suivre !
 ...
 Je viens de lire toutes vos <<âmes>> et cela m'a retourner les émotions, les unes sur les autres, formant qu'un tas infâme de ressentiments suintants....
 Je ne suis pas sûre de savoir laisser filer mon intérieur par l'intermédiaire d'un clavier en plastique (en tout cas moins que par le HB...hein mon poilu de chouchou ) mais je dois avouer que vous avez su créer un nid chaleureux et sécurisant pour les âmes sensibles et ceci m'aménera surement à repasser par là le jour ou je saurai cracher mon venin correctement...
 :love: à ceux qui crée l'avenir de ce monde...on ne se comprendra jamais assez !


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> "Je te dis toute mon amitié, nous ne nous connaissons pas, mais le peu est présent. Je vais , le ciel est bleu, le vent a chassé les gros nuage de "larmes", le soleil est là.
> Je voudrais que pour toi ce soit la même chose.




ce message me va droit au coeur. plus que tu ne peux l'imaginer  merci macelene.


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ​
> Le feu, si chaud, me reconforte, mais aussi me brûle.
> Ce rouge si fort comme le coeur qui saigne, souffrance rappelant pourtant que je suis vivant.
> Le bleu si doux comme la mer, apaisant mais qui me noie....



j'ai toujours pas la possibilité de faire tourner ta boule.   tu sais ce fameux message "vous devriez..".
mais c'est la deuxième fois que j'en avais envie.
alors voilà.


----------



## Bassman (12 Septembre 2004)

Je me prend a rêver, ou me souvenir. 
Besoin de petits bonheurs, comme un petit déjeuné partagé.
Jardin frais, le soleil perse gentiment, l'herbe est humide, chacun en pyjama, coiffure désorganisée par une nuit passée. On s'embrasse, content de se retrouver alors qu'on ne s'etait pas perdu.

Table bien vite dressée, chacun amène son quelque chose. Odeur si douce d'un café en train de passer gentiment, le lait qui chauffe dans sa casserole, le pain tout chaud que le boulanger vient de faire, les croissants généreux, la confiture de la mamie.

Reprises des discussions de la soirée d'avant pas finie, interrogations sur la disparition subite du sucre. Un simple et évident bonheur.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Septembre 2004)

Moi aussi je peux? 












_Le soleil vient de se lever
Encore une belle journée
Il va bientôt arriver
L'ami Ricoré.

Il vient toujours au bon moment
Avec ses pains et ses croissants
L'ami du petit déjeuner
L'ami Ricoré.

Il choisit toujours la bonne heure
Celle où on chante tous en coeur
L'ami du petit déjeuner
L'ami Ricoré._


----------



## poildep (12 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Crois-tu que le *Bonheur* existe ?


Non, c'est juste un mot pour désigner l'inaccessible...



> Crois-tu encore au pouvoirs des *Caresses* ?


Oui, mais c'est éphémere. C'est un truc pour faire croire au bonheur.



> Crois-tu que *l'Inconnu* existe ?


Sans le moindre doute. C'est une des rares choses en quoi je crois, même si j'en ai parfois peur. 



> Crois-tu que nous ayons *Le choix de la Différence* ?


Je ne crois pas en la différence. Alors le choix...



> Crois-tu que la *Séparation* c'est perdre ?


Non. Ça peut être gagner, parfois. Souvent même.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Je me l'interdisais jusqu'ici, mais je ne peux pas rester de marbre. Je suis partagé entre tant de sentiments à votre lecture : éblouissement, enchantement, mélancolie, amour, colère souvent. Mais comment osez-vous ? Qu'est-ce qui vous permet d'agir ainsi ? Les larmes me montent alors que ça aussi, ça faisait longtemps que c'était proscrit. Au fond de moi. TOUT VA POUR LE MIEUX DANS LE MEILLEUR DES MONDES ! Que ça soit entendu !
Votre culture, vos sensibilités, vos plumes enchantées m'écrasent et me broient en faisant resurgir des écueils de mon passé.

Lisez ça, ce n'est pas de moi :
_Opium, poison de rêve
Fumée qui monte au ciel,
C'est toi qui nous élève
Au paradis artificiel.
je vois le doux visage
Les yeux de mon aimée,
Parfois j'ai son image
Dans un nuage de fumée.

Dans le port de Saïgon
il est une jonque chinoise
Mystérieuse et sournoise
Dont nul ne connaît le nom.
Et le soir dans l'entrepont,
Quand la nuit se fait complice
Les Européens se glissent
Cherchant des coussins profonds.

Et le soir au port falot
Les lanternes qui se voilent
Semblent de petites étoiles
Qui scintillent tour à tour.
Et parfois dans leur extase
Au gré de la fumée grise,
Le fumeur se représente
Ses plus beaux rêves d'amour.

Puisqu'on dit que le bonheur
N'existe pas sur la terre,
Puisse l'aile de nos chimères
Un jour nous porter ailleurs
Au paradis enchanteur
Plein de merveilleux mensonges
Où dans l'ivresse de mes songes
J'ai laissé prendre mon coeur._

La douleur est notre lot quotidien. Le bonheur est cette chimère que nul n'atteint mais qui semble orner tous nos visages. Nécessité sociale de paraître mieux qu'on est ? Intelligence salvatrice de la méthode Coué ? Sommes-nous au-dessus des autres quand on a vécu pire mais qu'on se montre aussi bien ou mieux ? Sommes-nous à plaindre lorsque nous nous brûlons les ailes à ce petit jeu ? Dois-je vraiment dire ce qui moi me fait mal ? Qu'est-ce qui me fait le plus mal ? Ce qui m'a touché et m'a mené si bas un jour ? un temps ? dans cette autre vie d'il y a si longtemps ? Ce que j'ai vu faire à d'autres dans des pays éloignés mais pourtant si proches ? Ce que je n'ai pas pu éviter et que je me reprocherai jusqu'à mon dernier soupir ? Pourquoi par moment le souhaite-t-on si proche ?

Vous êtes si beaux et j'ai moi aussi si mal.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2004)

Je sais ce que tu ressens et je suis proche de toi, même si je ne te connais pas, mon lecteur, mon frère. Baudelaire ne l'aurait pas écrit, nous n'y croirions pas, or nous ne voulons pas le croire autrement que désespérément. L'espoir est mort, vive le désespoir ! Mon cher Comte je vous salue bien bas.
Toi qui manie la compassion comme on manie le sourire de façade, sans vraiment le sourire, cesses là les belles blagues, défais-toi de ton joli masque crispé et compatissant. Qui crois-tu tromper ? 
Je lis ces mots et je ris, je ris à en pleurer ou à en vomir. La nausée n'est pas loin. Aimer se donner le masque de la compassion à chaque mot, à chaque phrase écrite, à chaque instant, toujours sur la brêche, alors que l'on est soi-même que si peu sûr d'être le frère de celui qu'on écoute. Voilà qui prête à emprunter son rire à Homère à défaut de s'enterrer à jamais tel un Sisyphe plein d'espoir. 
Toi, mon lecteur, mon frère... mais frère ne veut pas dire clone et ne voudra jamais le dire. Il avait raison Sartre, la nausée n'est pas loin quand on regarde la confrèrie humaine lorgner son gros orteil au milieu d'un champ de bataille. Molière m'entends-tu ? Baudelaire n'était-il pas un Tartuffe ? Sans doute que non, mon lecteur, mon frère, il a juste voulu pointer quelques similitudes égrainées au fil de ses souffrances et de ses amours, entre spleen et idéal. 
Alors je dirais à qui veut bien l'entendre, heureux qui comme Ulysse a fait un beau voyage pour deviner ce qui reste en lui de véritable rire, de véritable paysage et de véritable sentiment. 
Toi, mon lecteur, tu ressembles à mon frère mais nous n'avons pas les mêmes parents. Remercie le ciel ou pleure de tous tes mots ! Écoute la douleur de celui que jadis tu imaginas être ton frère et cesse de compatir avec des faux-semblants qui ne trompent personne, même pas toi. Regarde donc le miroir, il n'est même pas toi et cesse de sourire d'un sourire béat ! Vous en êtes un autre mon lecteur, mon frère.


----------



## mado (12 Septembre 2004)

j'ai raté des épisodes, vraisemblablement...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais ce que tu ressens et je suis proche de toi, même si je ne te connais pas, mon lecteur, mon frère. Baudelaire ne l'aurait pas écrit, nous n'y croirions pas or nous ne voulons pas le croire autrement que désespérément. L'espoir est mort, vive le désespoir ! Mon cher Comte je vous salue bien bas.
> Toi qui manie la compassion comme on manie le sourire de façade, sans vraiment le sourire, cesses là les belles blagues, défais-toi de ton joli masque crispé et compatissant. Qui crois-tu tromper ?
> Je lis ces mots et je ris, je ris à en pleurer ou à en vomir. La nausée n'est pas loin. Aimer se donner le masque de la compassion à chaque mot, à chaque phrase écrite, à chaque instant, toujours sur la brêche, alors que l'on est soi-même que si peu sûr d'être le frère de celui qu'on écoute, voilà qui prête à emprunter son rire à Homère à défaut de s'enterrer à jamais tel un Sisyphe plein d'espoir.
> Toi, mon lecteur, mon frère... mais frère ne veut pas dire clone et ne voudra jamais le dire. Il avait raison Sartre, la nausée n'est pas loin quand on regarde la confrèrie humaine lorgner son gros orteil au milieu d'un champ de bataille. Molière m'entends-tu ? Baudelaire n'était-il pas un Tartuffe ? Sans doute que non, mon lecteur, mon frère, il a juste voulu pointer quelques similitudes égrainées au fil de ses souffrances et de ses amours, entre spleen et idéal.
> ...


 Clairvoyance ou coup de poker ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je peux?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ça par contre.. j'en reste tout ébaubi.


----------



## macelene (12 Septembre 2004)

j'ai bien aimé que tu fasses l'Inconnu...



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est juste un mot pour désigner l'inaccessible...


ah ! tu parles du Bonheur, celui avec un grand B...




			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est éphémere. C'est un truc pour faire croire au bonheur.


Là c'est peut être aussi, la Tendresse...



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Sans le moindre doute. C'est une des rares choses en quoi je crois, même si j'en ai parfois peur.


Tu vois moi aussi j'y crois à l'Inconnu 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas en la différence. Alors le choix...


Avoir le choix ???  Je ne sais plus



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Non. Ça peut être gagner, parfois. Souvent même.


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ça par contre.. j'en reste tout ébaubi.



tu préfère l'ami albanais ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2004)

Ouais. à la limite


----------



## macinside (12 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. à la limite




sonnyboylovitch te plaira alors


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2004)

de la force, oui. 
mais je crois que ce sera plus facile aujourd'hui qu'hier.
les quelques mots de l'autre soir, plein de désinvolture, symbolisent le peu de cas que cet homme accorde aujourd'hui à ce que je suis. c'est une cassure. trop de réalité tue le rêve.
son cynisme, son égoïsme.
je ne pense pas mériter ça. 
j'ai retrouvé une certaine confiance en moi. une certaine idée de ce que je veux et de ce que je vaux (sans prétention aucune, juste une histoire entre moi et moi).
en tous cas merci.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2004)

Captain_X a dit:
			
		

> un post



Elle fait décidément un drôle de bruit la bière* quand elle roule  

*mer.... merci grug


----------



## poildep (13 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien agréable en tout cas de prendre froid à la fin de l'été avec une belle blonde cendrée avec les mêches qui dégoulinent et que jamais on ne verra nue dans aucun miroir.


C'est vrai, ce sont les plus belles rencontres. Celles dont on attend rien. 



> Putain je lui proposerai d'aller se mettre à l'abri dans une chambre d'hôtel pour faire un câlin elle rougirait me dirait _non-non_ et c'est tout.


T'aurais tout gâché. Et si elle avait dit oui ? 


  ​


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2004)

On supprime un message de captain_X paskil est agressif ? Alors qu'il tentait tout simplement de faire ressortir l'inexcusable idiotie d'un post à caractère violent pour son auteur ! 
 On ne supprime pas celui de webO alors qu'il ne respecte pas le post précédent et qu'il se fout ouvertement du monde ? 
 Hum y'a des choses qui m'echappe un peu par ici...
 M'enfin...ce sont vos vieilles histoires qui ne regarde pas une jeunette de ma sorte...


----------



## maousse (13 Septembre 2004)

dool, enfin, plutôt captainx, merci de régler ça en privé.


----------



## Captain_X (13 Septembre 2004)

Même IP, mais pas même personne. Bien tenté, mais j'ai pas besoin de me cacher derrière une identité factice. De plus je n'étais pas au courant de l'intervention de dool. Quand au post de Webo je maintiens tout ce que j'ai dit il est inutile, frise le ridicule et totalement irrespectueux. Son status de modérateur, lui confère visiblement le droit d'être en dessous de tout. C'est dommage.


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2004)

Je tiens jute a dire qu'effectivement un meme toit IP nous abrite mais mes opinions restent a jamais MES opinions...
 J'en fini avec cette histoire ridicule ... en disant que moi, jeunette, je remercie les autres de "la mer" pour m'avoir acceuilli aussi chaleureusement....:love: Promis je reviendrais cracher ma substance Lumaï


----------



## Bassman (13 Septembre 2004)

Ne pas savoir dire ce qu'il faut au bon moment et le regretter après de ne pouvoir plus le dire.

Voila un an qu'ils sont ensemble, distant malgré eux, et pourtant si proche. Relation rendue clandestine par une mère peu compréhensive. Allez savoir ce qu'elle lui reproche, sans doute d'avoir cueilli cette rose si jeune.

Va comprendre cette fois, c'est elle qui le rejoint. Besoin mutuel de découvrir la vie de l'autre. Une gare semblable aux autres la voit descendre lumineuse parmi les inconnus ternes et gris. Retrouvailles gourmandes d'un temps sans l'autre bien trop long. Secret avoué brièvement, le monstre, l'ogre qui ne voudra jamais de lui, n'est pas au courant. Lui a peur, se dit que sa renommée n'est déjà pas brillante, il va encore en prendre pour son grade. 

Mais ils s'en foutent complètement, le temps n'est plus, ils ont leur bonheur à partager, les soucis n'existent plus. Le temps est compté et pourtant semble suspendu.

Réveil le lendemain les yeux pleins de rêves, nos amoureux sont aux anges. Lui cachera ce message alarmant de l'ogre, signe avant coureur d'un passage très dur pour eux.

L'heure de retrouver cette gare arrive. Derniers baisers, dernier signe de tendresse réciproque, douleur de reprendre cette correspondance journalière qui leur permet de rester si proche malgré cette distance. Lui s'en retourne chez lui, découvre l'ampleur du désastre crée par l'ogre. La peur le saisi. Elle rentre sans se douter qu'un terrible sort l'attend.

Elle lui écrira sa peur, son amour, sa douleur. Lui restera pétri dans ses peurs.
il aura du mal a comprendre que derrière cette fugue, il y avait un vrai message d'amour, une véritable déclaration. Il restera 2 mois ainsi, sans jamais répondre, ne sachant pas que ce précieux temps était compté. Puis un jour il reprendra la correspondance, sauvant ce qui restait d'un oublie bête et idiot. il ne pouvait pas se résoudre à la perdre, elle ne voulait pas abandonner, mais commençait à perdre ses forces dans la bataille, entre lui qui n'osait répondre et l'ogre toujours aussi acerbe.

Tout reprend la ou ça s'était arrêté, lui n'a toujours pas saisi ce geste, il comprendra bien trop vite lorsque tout s'arrêtera. 
Et puis elle ne sera plus là, disparaissant avec le fruit de leur jeune amour, lui reste et comprend le geste seulement.


----------



## semac (13 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est ahurissant je pige pas... Sans me vanter ça me plonge dans une perplexité sans nom.
> _Je dois susciter la confiance déclencher un truc un je ne sais quoi._
> 
> La maman de M., qui est le prénom de ma mère ça rapproche, cette femme à qui j'ai parlé quatre fois qui demande de mes nouvelles au coin de la rue de l'école et de la prison.
> ...




ça m'est arrivé aussi il y a quelques années, quasiment à l'identique, sauf qu'il s'agissait de la mère d'une copine de classe !! masi alors attention !! grande classe la mère !!
c'est étrange cette boule qui monte et le battement de ton c½ur que tu ne controle plus lorsque tu croises son regard !!
rien que d'y penser j'en ai des frissons !! 

haaaaaaaa...


----------



## Nephou (13 Septembre 2004)

à suivre...


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2004)

Merci et surtout bravo bassou
 C'est un partage enorme !
 :love::love:


----------



## dool (13 Septembre 2004)

Un homme qui ne comprend pas ce qu'il peut y avoir de vrai dans le tactile ne peut pas comprendre ce sentiment qui m'enflamme...
 Celui qui avoue qu'il ne trouve rien d'utile dans ce contact physique ne peut prétendre laisser passer  un courant lorsqu'il pose sa main sur celle qu'il ne peut considérer alors que comme une chose.
 Un homme qui aime et a la volonté de vivre seul ne peut rien trouver d'enchanteur en l'autre. Comment imaginer le fait meme d'avoir besoin de "voir" les autres alors que lui se suffit a lui-meme.
 Qu'est-ce-que l'amour pour un homme qui ne sais pas ce que peuvent apporter les sentiments sincères...
 Il n'y a pas que la peur pour cet homme, la peur est le seul mot concret qu'il ait trouver pour expliquer sa méconnaissance des sentiments présents en chacun.
 A quoi peut alors ressembler le bonheur partagé entre une personne désireuse de fusionner et une autre fuyarde d'intensité ? La chaleur d'un coeur se heurte a la froideur d'un regard.
 Les mots ne servent a rien lorsqu'il faut partager la profondeur des émotions.....
 Il est des choses qui ne peuvent trouver raison...ni solution. Le désir ne se réfléchis pas...le désir ne se controle jamais !

 L'âme est un cristal de verre qui se fissure de l'intérieur mais qui reste passablement lisse en surface...lorsque ce dernier éclate, se protéger des coupures reste vain, le sang se répandra mais revitalisera alors ce qui l'entoure.......

 Rha putain je délire..................


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2004)

Pas fini de lire, on aurait dit un mode d'emploi de lecteur de DVD mal traduit du japonais.

Va bosser !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

(mode Sonnyboy on) C'était pourtant bien parti, on y croyait presque au prince mister freeze  (mode Sonnyboy off)


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Septembre 2004)

niarf...


Faut encourager les jeunes talents !!!

Là j'en vois pas.


----------



## mado (13 Septembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Finalement c'est à se demander si nous n'aimons pas que les garces, simplement parce qu'au moins les choses sont claires.





et je m'interroge.:rose: 
je revendique l'enchantement, la sensualité, la magie inhibitrice, et la finalité ultime du plaisir.
garce ou pas garce? je ne sais pas. je vais y réfléchir.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> et je m'interroge.:rose:
> je revendique l'enchantement, la sensualité, la magie inhibitrice, et la finalité ultime du plaisir.
> garce ou pas garce? je ne sais pas. je vais y réfléchir.



Quand il faut, il faut diront certains. Je ne sais pas si c'est la vérité mais, en tout cas, ça me semble bien que tu médites si tu te poses la question.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Je crois qu'avant on appelait cela fleureter. Ça rend la vie belle, légèrement poivrée..._
> :love:
> :rose:



  ... ou est passé le temps du "fleuretage" comme tu dis si bien Roberto !   ... le temps ou un simple "touché de main" nous laissait entrevoir le paradis !!!  
 :love:  :love:


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Il ne s'agit pas plus de temps que d'esprit Zebig, suffit de vouloir croire que l'effleurement d'une main nous laisse entrevoir le paradis. Un peu trop sans doutes pour certains, et c'est ce qui fait mal aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... ou est passé le temps du "fleuretage" comme tu dis si bien Roberto !   ... le temps ou un simple "touché de main" nous laissait entrevoir le paradis !!!
> :love:  :love:




Sur le compte bancaire d'un avocat.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'agit pas plus de temps que d'esprit Zebig, suffit de vouloir croire que l'effleurement d'une main nous laisse entrevoir le paradis. Un peu trop sans doutes pour certains, et c'est ce qui fait mal aussi



Une bonne imposition des mains suppose d'abord de déterminer où se situe le mal, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Flirter... effleurer... déflorer...   Bel amalgame


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Flirter... effleurer... déflorer...   Bel amalgame



Tout l'art de touiller, le petit doigt relevé, l'air de rien, avec classe.


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2004)

BackCat a dit:
			
		

> effleurer... déflorer...   Bel amalgame



  

Je ne savais pas comment débuter cette lettre, Mon cher X me paraissant trop affectueux (nous nous connaissons à peine et X tout court trop formel...) même si...
il y a de l'affection... 
Alors...
Salut l' Ami, 
en t'écoutant souvent je pense à ta jeunesse; dire qu'il y en a qui se plaignent de leur (grand) âge..." you are young as the man you feel..."
On croit toujours qu'il nous reste moins de temps à vivre....
Toi tu me donnes l'impression que ça ne te plaît pas cette Vie en ce moment.
Ça t'empoisonne, tu vois du noir ?
On dirait que tu attends qu'un miracle se produise; tomber amoureux, trouver la Paix, cesser de faire des cauchemars, ne plus avoir peur des autres, car tout ça en fait te noue l'estomac ???
LAisse venir la Vie à toi, vit là comme elle vient.
Regarde tu vois, là, un bateau dans le ciel, un avion sur la mer, un oiseau perché sur une branche de corail, un poisson appuyé sur une branche d'arbre ??
Elle est Belle La Vie..
Tu sais très bien  ce que tu portes en toi. Tu sais très bien ce que tu peux donner, partager. Ne cherche pas.
Le soleil et la lune se lèveront et se coucheront encore longtemps. Tu as le temps.
Même si le plus compliqué, évidement c'est le quotidien, le flux et le reflux, l'agitation, le repos, l'Amour, l'usure, le vertige, la transparence, le Noir.... et la solidité des gens qui t'entourent.
La Vie elle-même quoi.
Je pense souvent à toi, même si nous nous connaissons à peine, si peu.
Un autre jour croit en toi. 
Bien à Toi. Z.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

Le flux, le reflux, l'agitation...mais où va-t-elle chercher tout ça ! C'est magnifique !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Septembre 2004)

Macelene ... ... ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Macelene ... ... ...



Il me semble que nous sommes d'accord...


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas comment débuter cette lettre, Mon cher X me paraissant trop affectueux (nous nous connaissons à peine et X tout court trop formel...) même si...
> il y a de l'affection...
> Alors...
> Salut l' Ami,
> ...


 
 Vraiment très beau, macelene !


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment très beau, macelene !



C'est bien ce que je disais, vraiment magnifique


----------



## Bassman (14 Septembre 2004)

Merci macelene  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (14 Septembre 2004)

Merci.  C'est beau.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

Je pense qu'il va falloir ouvrir un fan club  Alors pour les paiements comme d'habitude carte bleue, chèque, espèces et le tout adressé à qui de droit bien sûr


----------



## mado (14 Septembre 2004)

médecine du coeur, médecine de l'âme...
je me joins au concert de louanges, macelene


----------



## macmarco (14 Septembre 2004)

Ecoute, c'est la mer qui roule.
  Laisse-là te bercer, ferme les yeux. 
  Laisse-la t'emporter et t'ouvrir de nouveaux horizons.
  Laisse-la emporter la rancoeur.
  Laisse-la emporter l'amertume.
  Goûte le sel de l'amitié.
  Il y a bien des îles à découvrir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

Je ne m'en lasserai jamais mon lecteur, mon frère.


----------



## Captain_X (14 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas comment débuter cette lettre, Mon cher X me paraissant trop affectueux (nous nous connaissons à peine et X tout court trop formel...) même si...


 Ben disons que X c'est moi à la base quand même


----------



## poildep (14 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Elle est Belle La Vie...


c'est le passage où j'ai éclaté de rire   



:mouais:



Le reste est charmant. 

:love: :love: :love:​


----------



## macelene (14 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est le passage où j'ai éclaté de rire
> 
> :mouais:
> 
> ...



:rose: Merci tout le monde de vos attentions pleines de tendresse...
:love:

Poildep:  Je savais que tu aimerais mes conneries     


PS: _cette lettre est tout particulièrement dédiée à une personne, Tout simplement, je n'ai pas son adresse et j'aime écire des lettres. Alors c'était la bonne solution. _


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

Ils vont sûrement se reconnaître comme les justes.


----------



## guytantakul (14 Septembre 2004)

Un tit bravo en retard pour macelene (je fréquente pas trop ce thread, car j'ai du mal à ne pas me réfugier derrière une façade ah-ah-pipi-caca, mais j'apprécie tout de même quand celà en vaut la peine)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

Elle me citait alors d'abord je crus que ça m'était adressé  Et puis non, ça l'était pour quelqu'un à qui c'était beaucoup plus utile  Ça a dû lui être agréable ! Bravo belle Hélène 

_Pâris _


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Septembre 2004)

Il est assis sur le bord et il regarde en bas... 
Ils n'ont pas posé leurs mains, ni même pris un objet traînant sur la jetée. 
Ils ont juste respiré, imaginés et soufflé. 
Ils y ont mis tellement de coeur, qu'il se sent comme en équilibre instable. 
Ce vent porteur de mots étranges, inconnus et incompréhensibles, l'entoure et semble vouloir le retenir au bord du précipice comme pour lui laisser encore le temps. 
Illusion, le moindre geste serait encore de trop mais le sait-il ?
Il écoute ce vent morbide. Les sons mélangés qui lui parviennent résonnent dans sa tête. 
Il n'ose plus bouger, hurlement sourd. 
Le vent du sud contraire l'enroule, comme s'il voulait le maintenir là mais soudain, le fourbe tourne et le vent des voix se fait encore plus fort par cet apport aussi subi qu'inimaginable. 
Il se retourne pour voir et mieux comprendre, trop tard il est mort.


----------



## dool (15 Septembre 2004)

Les démons du passé me prennent au ventre et ces spasmes défilent au rythme de ces éclairs qui éclatent au loin dans la tempête. Je me redresse et sens la rosée du matin se mêler alors à l'humidité de mes yeux.
 Ces fantômes monstrueux ne me font plus peur désormais, ils se rappellent à moi pour me montrer qu'à ce jour je suis prête et assez forte pour affronter de nouvelles tempêtes. Celle qui arrive ne me rassure guère mais je sais qu'elle ne pourra jamais faire autant de ravage que ce cataclysme, que toi amour haineux du passé.
 Mes corpuscules de Meissner se souviendront encore longtemps de tes mains sur ma peau, mon système limbique saura me rememorer tes doux mots sussurés à mon oreille ; mais mon coeur n'a plus de place pour ta souffrance et a effacé les traumas de ta bombe. Les plaies se sont refermées à jamais grâce a mon X. (pas le tiens Macelene ) qui certes m'amène de nouveaux orages mais qui lui ne tentera pas de m'éliminer jusqu'aux racines de mon être.
 Je me souviens brièvement de cette dernière nuit aux insomnies tumultueuses que je ne peux cependant que trouver douce. Ce matin, la paix s'empare enfin de mon corps, la vie me prend dans ces bras. Mon démon s'éloigne de plus en plus haut, planant au dessus de mon crâne bouillonnant, me lançant un dernier clin d'oeil qui aura pour fin mon sourire franc et naîf.
 La tempête est à 2 pas, je suis paisible, j'ai mon arme au plus profond de moi. Sérénité me voilà.

 ....

 Mon navire est trop fougueux pour naviguer sur cette mer, il vous tire sa révérence de ma main peu poète avant de sombrer et de vous transformer en coraux sur mon épave.


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas comment débuter cette lettre, Mon cher X me paraissant trop affectueux (nous nous connaissons à peine et X tout court trop formel...) même si...
> il y a de l'affection...
> Alors...
> Salut l' Ami,
> ...


  

:love:


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

Insomnie. douce et étrange. rythmée par un lointain, mais perceptible tic-tac. l'horloge murale de la cuisine.
le sommeil n'est pas loin, je lutte presque. malgré l'urgente nécessité de mettre mon système interne en veille, pour cause d'obligations professionnelles demain. tout à l'heure.
mais il est tellement tentant de se laisser aspirer par cet entre-temps. semi conscience. où tout devient possible. je quitte lentement mon enveloppe quotidienne pour la quatrième dimension. les éléments du réel s'assemblent différemment. prennent un autre relief.
attention toutefois à la tentation du Deus es Machina. tel n'est pas l'objectif. juste se laisser porter par cette plénitude inattendue, inexpliquée, inexplicable. apprécier ce souffle de vie qui m'effleure gratuitement.
je n'espère pas le sommeil. pas tout de suite. que la magie continue, encore et encore.
alors j'écris.


----------



## macmarco (16 Septembre 2004)

Madonna


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

... j'adore lire vos textes ! ... tous vos textes ! ...   
En fait, ils me rassurent et me réconfortent ... ils sont à portée d'un clic de souris et au travers d'eux, c'est vous que je contemple ... vous ... moi ... ensemble dans la joie ou la tristesse, dans l'amitié ou dans l'adversité...
Ici, c'est la vie qui transpire ! petits et gros bobos du coeur, sentiments épars, sourires ou éclats de rires ... tout y est !
Les posts vont et viennent, disparaissent lentement dans les tréfonds du forum, réapparaissent au gré des humeurs de quelques-uns ... ils sont changeants comme les couleurs de l'automne, frais comme une brise de printemps et parfois langoureux comme ces musiques oubliées...
Du rire aux larmes, la transition est douce ... ineffable même ! Parfois il me semble qu'en tendant la main je pourrais toucher votre âme ... mais je suis un rêveur ... vous le savez !
Alors, continuez ! ... donnez ! ... partagez ! ces posts sont magnifiques ... intimes ... sublimes ... ils sont des parcelles de chacun d'entre nous déposés ici et là pour guider nos errances...
Phares dans la nuit ou cailloux du Petit Poucet ... à nous de choisir !
De tout coeur ... merci !
Je vous embrasse !


----------



## camisol (16 Septembre 2004)

Je n'ai que peu de mots à ma disposition, en ce moment. Enfoncés, noyés, coincés au fond de moi. De ce moi-là. Je t'embrasse aussi, TheBig. Et tous ceux qui font vivre ce fil au gré de leurs chaos, de leurs tourments, de leurs cadeaux, de leurs errements. Et de leurs insomnies  magnifiques, qui chavirent mes sentiments.
Merci infiniment.
 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

La peur....

En ces temps-ci, il m'arrive parfois de me réveiller en pleine nuit, subitement ... sueur au front et angoisse au ventre ...  
Le silence de la nuit qu'auparavant je trouvais feutré et rassurant m'obsède ... j'avoue que ce sentiment est nouveau pour moi ... nouveau et inquiétant !
Bien entendu, comme tout un chacun, il m'est déjà arrivé d'avoir des insomnies plus ou moins régulières ... le stress, des soucis récurrents, une engueulade juste avant d'aller se coucher ... quoi de plus normal dans la vie que nous menons actuellement...
Non, ces angoisses sont plus sournoises parce qu'elles me ramènent à la question existentielle de savoir ce qui se passera "après" !
Et si ma conscience de vouloir à tout prix un "après" me menait vers le "rien" ... le "néant" !
Et si on m'avait toujours menti à moi, ancien élève des Jésuites, trimballé entre un père communiste et des éducateurs religieux à la limite de la "bondieuserie" et de l'intolérance...
Ton éducation est à refaire, me direz-vous ! A cela je vous répondrais que mon sablier est déjà bien rempli et que chaque minute qui passe me conduit doucement vers une fin programmée...
Le mois dernier, j'ai encore fait deux croix sur une ancienne photo de classe ... 2 potes en moins ... 2 fantômes de plus ! Plus de la moitié des visages se sont effacés ... maladies ... accidents et un petit bouclé à grosses lunettes qui a jugé qu'il était arrivé au bout et qu'il valait mieux partir en connaissance de cause...
Hier soir, mon fils m'a annoncé qu'un de ses bons copains venait de perdre son père ... il venait d'avoir 45 ans ! 
Ce n'est pas tant cette nouvelle tragique qui m'a ému que le visage de mon fils qui paraissait véritablement bouleversé quand il m'a dit : "accroche-toi ... j'ai besoin de toi !"
Et oui, nous en sommes tous là ... à nous poser un tas de questions ... à errer vers la lumière ou des mirages ... à tenter de faire de notre vie quelque chose de "bien"...
Je vous l'ai déjà dit dans mes "gnagnanneries" précédentes ... il ne se passe pas un jour sans que je ne pense à mon père ... chaque jour je me dis qu'il sera là pour m'accueillir et me prendre dans ses bras le jour où ...
Et pour la première fois, je me pose la question : "et s'il n'était pas là ???" et si simplement il n'existait plus que dans mon coeur, transcendé par mon désir de le revoir ?
Alors, je me réfugie dans mes souvenirs, je m'entoure d'une nostalgie de circonstance et je retourne dans mon passé les bras en avant tentant de saisir au passage des images furtives qui s'évanouissent quand on les touche...
Alors, je viens vers vous, ombres virtuelles, confidents d'un espace qui n'existe pas, amis que l'on peut lire mais qu'on ne peut pas voir ni toucher ... et je vous parle comme on parle à un frère ou à une soeur ! Je sais que vous êtes là ... derrière vos écrans et je sais que vous me comprenez parce que nous sommes pareils ... ballotés par la vie et les sentiments,  glissant de la raison à la déraison et tentant de croire à l'incroyable...
Alors, vivons ... vivons l'instant présent, tout simplement ... avec humour et dérision ... laissons-nous aller en tentant de nous persuader que demain sera un autre jour !
Et demain sera un autre jour !


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

Zebig, j'aime ta positivité, comme a quelques autres, peut être est ce ce qui me tient encore debout.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> peut être est ce ce qui me tient encore debout.


Bassou ! Je te connais au travers de tes posts et de tes vidéos ...(   :love: ) ... c'est peu et beaucoup à la fois !
Laisse-moi te dire que tu n'as besoin de personne pour tenir debout !!! ... de personne !!!
Ton seul problème à l'heure actuelle, c'est que tu ne le sais pas !!!  
Alors pour paraphraser un type célèbre dont je ne me souviens pas du nom, je te dirai tout simplement : "lève-toi et marche !!!!!" :love:  :love: 
Tiens ... mon prochain clip vidéo te sera dédié !


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

En ce moment je me pose serieusement la question : tenir debout ou me laisser glisser ?

Tes mots font chaud au coeur


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Zebig, j'aime ta positivité, comme a quelques autres, peut être est ce ce qui me tient encore debout.


moi, c'est sûr. macgé m'a sauvé d'un désastre annoncé. 
et tant pis pour ceux qui trouveront que c'est disproportionné! 
haut les coeurs, monsieur bassman, haut les coeurs.:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je me pose serieusement la question : tenir debout ou me laisser glisser ?


Bassou ! Je ne suis pas un donneur de leçons ... je suis trop empêtré moi-même dans mon incertitude que pour me le permettre !
Mais pour une fois, je vais déroger à la règle : TU N'AS PAS LE CHOIX ! (je sais que je gueule, mais tant pis !   )
Bon OK ! si c'est pour te laisser glisser mollement dans une piscine chaude et accueillante garnie de créatures pulpeuses et attirantes ... alors vas-y !  
Mais je crains que tu ne parles pas de glisser vers un lieu de délices !
Jamais, ô grand jamais, tu m'entends, je ne me suis laissé glisser jusqu'au fond ! tout au plus ai-je entamé quelques descentes vertigineuses, mais j'ai eu la chance d'être bien encordé !  
Mon aîné à 30 ans, Bassou ... 30 ans ! si un jour il me parlait d'être tenté de "glissouiller", je lui dirais simplement que c'est un égoïste ... qu'il oublie qu'autour de lui il y a un tas de gens qui l'aiment et qui comptent sur lui ... j'essaierai de lui faire comprendre que la vie est belle, qu'une hirondelle fait le printemps, qu'après la pluie vient le beau temps etc... etc... 
Rien que du "commun" mais qui vient du coeur !
Mais ça, je peux le dire à mon fils, Bassou ! A toi, je ne me le permettrais pas !!!


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non, ces angoisses sont plus sournoises parce qu'elles me ramènent à la question existentielle de savoir ce qui se passera "après" !
> Et si ma conscience de vouloir à tout prix un "après" me menait vers le "rien" ... le "néant" !


  L'inévitable et son inconnu... Personne ne sait. Il ne reste que le croire. Que l'âme puisse être sans le corps.




			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas tant cette nouvelle tragique qui m'a ému que le visage de mon fils qui paraissait véritablement bouleversé quand il m'a dit : "accroche-toi ... j'ai besoin de toi !"
> [...]
> il ne se passe pas un jour sans que je ne pense à mon père ...


  Il n'y a que là que l'on peut être surs de rester un peu... comme certains que l'on continue de porter en nous.



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, vivons ... vivons l'instant présent, tout simplement ... avec humour et dérision ... laissons-nous aller en tentant de nous persuader que demain sera un autre jour !
> Et demain sera un autre jour !


  Rien à rajouter !


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment je me pose serieusement la question : tenir debout ou me laisser glisser ?


 Moi j'aime bien la mer qui roule, j'aime bien l'entendre, j'aime bien la lire.
peu y écrire, sans doute trop pudique, ou timide, ou réservé. Ou alors j'utilise d'autres méthodes pour me remonter, ou m'écouter, mais j'aime la vie qui se pose ici.
J'aime la positivité ( français ça ?) de certains (taines), la sagesse qui rassure, la vie qui permet de relativiser, l'écoute qui règne ici. J'aime bien ce post car il fait du bien.

Écoute, y'a la mer qui roule, et franchement, pour le son comme pour l'image, c'est mieux debout, face aux embruns que le nez dans les rochers.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

Il ne veut pas de cette main. Il la refuse, il a toujours refusé l'aide qu'on lui apportait. Alors il fait illusion. Il donne l'impression d'être heureux. Il a des amis, sont-ils vraiment des amis, ses amis? La vie suit son cours, il est heureux, dit-il... Mais au fond de lui, il sait pertinemment que non. Il ne peut se regarder dans le miroir, car la honte l'envahit. Le retour en arrière est-il possible, effacer ses erreurs? Lui pense que oui, mais la réalité, implacable, le fera encore tomber plus bas. Lentement il tombe, tout en gardant cette illusion de pouvoir rebondir. Les mains, nombreuses jadis, lui sont désormais hors de portée, il n'y a plus personne... La fin approche, doucement. Elle est proche.

Il va s'en aller.


----------



## semac (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> La peur....
> Ce n'est pas tant cette nouvelle tragique qui m'a ému que le visage de mon fils qui paraissait véritablement bouleversé quand il m'a dit : "accroche-toi ... j'ai besoin de toi !"



Voilà l'unique phrase à retenir !! pas de plus belle déclaration possible !! ça c'est magnifique, j'ai senti les larmes venir me chatouiller le bord des yeux...

Ayant traversé une épreuve difficile à cause de soucis de santé, je peux me permettre de dire qu'il est indispensable de toujours positiver. ça peut paraître une évidence, mais entre le dire et le faire il y a un monde. Et surtout un vrai changement dans sa perseption de la vie. Attention il ne faut pas tout prendre à la légère, mais dans chaque situation, il y a une toute petite chose au moins qui vaut le coup d'être retenu ! Comme ici la phrase de ton fils ! j'aimerai tellement être capable de le dire à mes parents   

Alors merci à ton fils pour cette magnifique preuve d'amour et merci et bravo à toi de lui inspirer cela


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est mieux debout, face aux embruns que le nez dans les rochers.


Purée Grug ! Tu me scies ! Qu'est-ce que j'aurai voulu dire un truc pareil !!!!!    :love: 
ps : alors Bassou t'as compris maintenant ... !!! Fais quand même gaffe, y'a des grosses mouettes ... tu risques de salir ton ticheurte !!!!!!   :love:  :love: 

ps pour Grug : tu permets que j'ajoute ta phrase à la liste de mes devises ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il ne veut pas de cette main. Il la refuse, il a toujours refusé l'aide qu'on lui apportait. Alors il fait illusion. Il donne l'impression d'être heureux. Il a des amis, sont-ils vraiment des amis, ses amis? La vie suit son cours, il est heureux, dit-il... Mais au fond de lui, il sait pertinemment que non. Il ne peut se regarder dans le miroir, car la honte l'envahit. Le retour en arrière est-il possible, effacer ses erreurs? Lui pense que oui, mais la réalité, implacable, le fera encore tomber plus bas. Lentement il tombe, tout en gardant cette illusion de pouvoir rebondir. Les mains, nombreuses jadis, lui sont désormais hors de portée, il n'y a plus personne... La fin approche, doucement. Elle est proche.
> 
> Il va s'en aller.





Question du jour : La frontière est-elle si floue entre réel et virtuel lorsque l'on parle de l'humain ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il ne veut pas de cette main. Il la refuse, il a toujours refusé l'aide qu'on lui apportait. Alors il fait illusion. Il donne l'impression d'être heureux. Il a des amis, sont-ils vraiment des amis, ses amis? La vie suit son cours, il est heureux, dit-il... Mais au fond de lui, il sait pertinemment que non. Il ne peut se regarder dans le miroir, car la honte l'envahit. Le retour en arrière est-il possible, effacer ses erreurs? Lui pense que oui, mais la réalité, implacable, le fera encore tomber plus bas. Lentement il tombe, tout en gardant cette illusion de pouvoir rebondir. Les mains, nombreuses jadis, lui sont désormais hors de portée, il n'y a plus personne... La fin approche, doucement. Elle est proche.
> Il va s'en aller.


Toute la beauté de la désespérance........
Et cette dernière phrase : "Il va s'en aller" ... qui laisse libre cours à toutes les interprétations !
Personnellement, je penche pour un départ "initiatique" ... un nouveau départ ... une nouvelle vie qui commence sous de vierges auspices ... l'envie d'un monde meilleur ... un message d'espoir qui tranche avec les mots qui le précèdent !!!
Belle pirouette Webo !!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Toute la beauté de la désespérance........
> Et cette dernière phrase : "Il va s'en aller" ... qui laisse libre cours à toutes les interpétations !
> Personnellement, je penche pour un départ "initiatique" ... un nouveau départ ... une nouvelle vie qui commence sous de vierges auspices ... l'envie d'un monde meilleur ... un message d'espoir qui tranche avec les mots qui le précèdent !!!
> Belle pirouette Webo !!!!!!



Thanks, Mister TheBig, tu as tout bien saisi (enfin pas tout hein...  )...     :love: La Vie est belle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _J'ai besoin de repères je vais faire attention mais quand mettre quelle distance entre le charme et moi ?_


Un jour, il y a bien longtemps (non ! ce n'est pas un conte de fées !  ), il se fait que j'ai eu besoin de trouver aussi certains repères...  
Quand j'ai utilisé ce mot de "repères" auprès de ma femme, elle m'a fichu une de ces paires de claques en me disant : "t'as besoin de repères ??? tiens ! navigue entre ces deux là !!!"
Surpris au départ, par la suite je lui en ai été éternellement reconnaissant !  
Depuis ce temps-là, j'ai une insensibilité permanente aux sirènes qui flottent entre deux eaux !!!!


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai utilisé ce mot de "repères" auprès de ma femme, elle m'a fichu une de ces paires de claques en me disant : "t'as besoin de repères ??? tiens ! navigue entre ces deux là !!!"
> Surpris au départ, par la suite je lui en ai été éternellement reconnaissant !
> Depuis ce temps-là, j'ai une insensibilité permanente aux sirènes qui flottent entre deux eaux !!!!


  
ZeBig règle vos moments de flottements, à coup d'anecdotes croustillantes grace à la methode dite de "la femme à Zebig".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ZeBig règle vos moments de flottements, à coup d'anecdotes croustillantes grace à la methode dite de "la femme à Zebig".


     ... dans tous les cas, pour moi ça a marché !!!!!! la brebis galeuse est rentrée au bercail en moins de temps qu'il ne faut pour le dire !   
En fait, je crois que ça m'a secoué les neurones et remis les idées en place ... ce dont j'avais probablement besoin !   :love: 
De toutes manières, passé un certain âge on a tendance à s'assagir ... la nature fait bien les choses !!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Pour qu'il y ait chez moi *insensibilité* il faudrait que je sois sous le coup d'une puissante médication, et pour qu'elle soit *permanente* il faudrait que je me fasse opérer !!_


Chez moi, c'est très simple ... d'une simplicité totalement évidente : je regarde uniquement les dégâts, que dis-je les désastres causés chez mes amis proches par ce "besoin de repères" qui nous pend au nez (ou plutôt ailleurs... :rateau: ) un jour ou l'autre ... à tous et à toutes, qui que nous soyons !
Résultat : je n'ai plus aucun ami ni amie qui soit encore en couple "original" à l'heure actuelle - tous séparés ou divorcés ... des enfants en pagaille qui passent les week-ends chez l'un ou chez l'autre ... des ennuis financiers ... des problèmes sentimentaux !
C'est à un point tel que chez moi, le week-end, quand je reçois de la visite, mon divan se transforme comme par magie en canapé de psy !!!
Et s'ils étaient heureux ... même pas !!! Au plus l'aventure a duré quelques mois sinon quelques semaines ... et après ? ben après ... les regrets, le remords, les tentatives de rabidouillage de couples qui ne mènent à rien si ce n'est à se détester encore plus... des remises en question qui n'en finissent plus et des aventures qui se succèdent, la plupart sans lendemain !
J'en ai hébergé des enfants qui ne voulaient plus aller chez leur père, ni chez leur mère ... eux, ils avaient vraiment perdu leurs repères mais ils n'en étaient pas responsables, eux !!!
Un vieux proverbe dit que l'herbe est toujours plus verte dans la prairie du voisin ! c'est vrai pendant une saison ... mais après ???
Notre erreur : toujours reporter la faute sur "l'autre" ... c'est de la faute de "l'autre" si pendant un moment j'ai été désorienté ... c'est à cause de "l'autre" que j'ai eu cette aventure etc... etc... - et si nous nous trompions ! 
Quand nous partons pour une "nouvelle aventure" nous emportons nos propres problèmes avec nous et nous les joignons à d'autres problèmes emportés eux aussi ... la sérénité est de courte durée passés les quelques mois de nirvana qui sont le propre d'une nouvelle relation !!!
Bien entendu, pour un homme, il est toujours flatteur d'être ou de se sentir désiré - l'instinct de chasseur reprend vite le dessus - un regard de braise et on se pâme....
Alors, moi j'ai un système radical pour faire "tomber la pression" ... comme dit plus haut, je jette un oeil autour de moi et je téléphone à ma femme et à mes gosses !!! ... et je vous assure que ça marche !
Mais j'avoue que je n'ai pas de mérite ... ça fait plus de 30 ans que j'aime ma femme comme au premier jour ! C'est pas du jeu hein !!!!

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je souscris.*


Argh ! je reviens dans 5 minutes .... !!!! Pffffff !!!! Pfffffff !!!!!
Juste le temps d'aller jusqu'au service courrier récupérer la missive express-recommandée avec accusé de réception que je destinais à ta charmante épouse.... :rose:      !!! Pffffff !!!! Pfffffff !!!!
 :love:


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

j'peux m'abonner aussi ???

J'ai été élevé dans un couple comme le tient Zebig, ca rend l'enfance tellement plus facile


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Euh ! Bassou ! ... j'attend le "    ... rapporteur Zebig ! ...    " habituel !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

Tes courbes sont si belles, si pures. Surnaturelles.
Aussi douces que cette eau qui coule sur ma peau.
Cette eau qui file, comme ton corps que je ne peux saisir.
Ton regard dans lequel je me perds, je me plonge.
Je me livre à toi, mon amour. Prends moi encore dans tes bras, enlace-moi.
Je ne veux plus sentir nos corps, ils ne font plus qu'un.

Oublions-nous, laissons-nous emporter. 

Vivons.


----------



## Bassman (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Euh ! Bassou ! ... j'attend le "    ... rapporteur Zebig ! ...    " habituel !!!!! :rateau:


 Ben euh.... c'est a dire que moi la lettre pour pepita est deja partie :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été élevé dans un couple comme le tient Zebig, ca rend l'enfance tellement plus facile


   ... à qui le dis-tu !!!!!    :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ben euh.... c'est a dire que moi la lettre pour pepita est deja partie :rose:



   ... rapporteur Bassou !!!! ...


----------



## lumai (16 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tes courbes sont si belles, si pures. Surnaturelles.
> Aussi douces que cette eau qui coule sur ma peau.
> Cette eau qui file, comme ton corps que je ne peux saisir.
> Ton regard dans lequel je me perds, je me plonge.
> ...




 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tes courbes sont si belles, si pures. Surnaturelles.
> Aussi douces que cette eau qui coule sur ma peau.
> Cette eau qui file, comme ton corps que je ne peux saisir.
> Ton regard dans lequel je me perds, je me plonge.
> ...


Webo .....    
ps : mais tu connais déjà mon avis !!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

The Blog !

J'ai déjà reçu des milliers ... :rose:  enfin ... quelques centaines ...  :rose:  bon pour être honnête 3 messages privés me demandant quand j'allais mettre un blog en ligne ?????  :rateau: 

Alors, pour m'éviter de taper 2 messages privés (parce que dans les 3 reçus y'avait un doublon !), je ferai une réponse commune et circonstanciée : vous êtes en plein dedans !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> The Blog !



Tu pourrais l'appeler The Blig...  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais l'appeler The Blig...  :love:


    ... ou Thebloglebiwsky !!!! :love:


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

je t'emmène dans mes rêves retrouvés, au plus profond de mes draps froissés.
mon corps te sentira. il a ta forme en lui. ce soir tu es à moi. où que tu sois.
sourire!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> je t'emmène dans mes rêves retrouvés, au plus profond de mes draps froissés.
> mon corps te sentira. il a ta forme en lui. ce soir tu es à moi. où que tu sois.
> sourire!



très... beau


----------



## mado (16 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> très... beau



merci  
 :rose: et bonne nuit à tous les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

bonne nuit à toi, madonna


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

pourquoi coule-t-il encore parfois dans mes veines? il suffit de pas grand chose pour qu'il manifeste sa persistance. tapi derrière un mot, un nom ou plus surement des souvenirs. ennemis inséparables. voilà ce que nous sommes lui et moi.


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi coule-t-il encore parfois dans mes veines? il suffit de pas grand chose pour qu'il manifeste sa persistance. tapi derrière un mot, un nom ou plus surement des souvenirs. ennemis inséparables. voilà ce que nous sommes lui et moi.



faut-il beaucoup plus de temps pour éliminer. Que dire. Le remède est dans le poison et vice versa.
Tu connais cet auteur Argentin ? Discepolo ... IL dit :" l'amour est un vieil ennemi qui rallume le châtiment et nous enseigne l'usage des larmes".
J'aime à inventer des mots qui chassent le désordre. Ces mots là devraient se frayer un passage entre la Vie encombrante, fugueuse et perverse, immuable, pour enfin faire que les ténèbres durent moins longtemps que la lumière.


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> pour enfin faire que les ténèbres durent moins longtemps que la lumière.


Ben... 'faut pas trop rêver


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben... 'faut pas trop rêver



juste un peu,  la nuit... et des fois le jour ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> juste un peu,  la nuit... et des fois le jour ?



Un bon coup de gourdin suffira à te replonger dans tes rêves ne t'en fait pas. La vie est une grande génératrice de rêves.


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Un bon coup de gourdin suffira à te replonger dans tes rêves ne t'en fait pas. La vie est une grande génératrice de rêves.



Me semble qu'avec *un bon coup de gourdin* je vais plutôt passer "ad patres" et plonger dans les rêves "ad vitam aeternam"...   

dans le fond pourquoi pas...  "ad libitum"...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Me semble qu'avec *un bon coup de gourdin* je vais plutôt passer "ad patres" et plonger dans les rêves "ad vitam aeternam"...
> 
> dans le fond pourquoi pas...  "ad libitum"...



Pourquoi la vie ne t'apprend rien ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> _Valà t'y pas que tu veux filer *un coup de gourdin à Macélène* !!_
> 
> :affraid:
> ...



À tes souhaits


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> *Hé mais NON !* Fais pas ça, _ça va lui niquer son breuchingue du houiquènde !!!_



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  _ breuchingue du houiquènde !!!_

Mais comment y'm voit...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2004)

Sentir encore son souffle filer à travers mon cou. Lui prendre doucement la main, et échanger un regard complice. Respirer le bonheur, comme on respire la Vie. Cette Vie tellement belle, tellement présente avec Elle.
Marcher, se sentir voler, n'échanger aucun mot, se comprendre, par un simple clin d'½il à peine dissimulé. Frissonner de plaisir en tenant sa main. Ces deux mains qui ne font plus qu'une, plus qu'un. Le temps n'existe plus. N'existe que l'envie de Vivre, de poursuivre sa route ensemble. Pour toujours.

Etre heureux, vivre. Encore.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Regarder sa nuque quand elle dort, ne pas oser tendre la main.
Ne jamais se plaindre de son sort, se dire que l'on verra demain...

Remâcher ses doutes quand elle sort, qu'elle revient au petit matin.
Et vouloir conjurer le sort, penser encore... penser enfin !

Quand l'intellect n'a plus d'essor, venons-en carrément aux mains !
Une paluche au cul vaut de l'or, je vais pas vous faire un dessin !


----------



## Bassman (19 Septembre 2004)

Douceur d'un parfum de fleur, souvenir de l'effleurement de sa peau. Agréables pensées qui traversent l'esprit.
Hâte de se retrouver, se redécouvrir, et pourtant prendre son temps.

Lui écrire, lui dire les mots qui viennent au bout du stylo, sans jamais choquer. Respecter les pétales de cette rose encore jeune bourgeon. Ne pas la cueillir et pourtant en avoir envie.

Retrouver encore les souvenirs de son parfum, s'en délecter, patienter encore. Se rappeler la cambrure de ses hanches, la douceur de sa peau.

Simplement penser à Elle. Rougir de ses mots posés, boire un peu d'eau et s'endormir, son image dans la tête.


----------



## GlobalCut (19 Septembre 2004)

Beurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpssssss


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Beurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrpssssss





GlobalCut, vénérable sage   ?    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> GlobalCut, vénérable sage   ?    :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, il l'est sage


----------



## mado (19 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire, il l'est sage




sûrement... tu le connais mieux que moi


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> sûrement... tu le connais mieux que moi



Il me semble qu'il vaut mieux toujours se méfier des évidences


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Il me semble parfois que j'entend dire au pastis :"héhéhé !"


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> hommage à Charles Baudelaire...



Il me semble parfois que j'entends dire au pastiche :"héhéhé !"


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

ch'fais c'que j'peux ! :casse:


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Il me semble parfois que j'entends dire à Baudelaire : "bon, allez ! Laisse tomber la poesie et va boire un coup !"


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

Vous saviez que l'absinthe est légale en france, désormais (après un interdit d'un petit siècle) ?
j'ai découvert ça cet été, par hasard. Sortez les cuillères


----------



## camisol (20 Septembre 2004)

Ils buvaient de l' absinthe,
Comme on boirait de l'eau,
L'un s'appelait Verlaine,
L'autre, c'était Rimbaud,
Pour faire des poèmes,
On ne boit pas de l'eau,
Toi, tu n'es pas Verlaine,
Toi, tu n'est pas Rimbaud,
Mais quand tu dis "je t'aime",
Oh mon dieu, que c'est beau,
Bien plus beau qu'un poème,
De Verlaine ou de Rimbaud,

Pourtant que j'aime entendre,
Encore et puis encore,
La chanson des amours,
Quand il pleut sur la ville,
La chanson des amours,
Quand il pleut dans mon c½ur,
Et qu'on a l'âme grise,
Et que les violons pleurent,
Pourtant, je veux l'entendre,
Encore et puis encore,
Tu sais qu'elle m'enivre,
La chanson de ceux-là,
Qui s'aiment et qui en meurent,
Et si j'ai l'âme grise,
Tu sécheras mes pleurs,

Ils buvaient de l'absinthe,
Comme l'on boit de l'eau,
Mais l'un, c'était Verlaine,
L'autre, c'était Rimbaud,
Pour faire des poèmes,
On ne boit pas de l'eau,
Aujourd'hui, les "je t'aime",
S'écrivent en deux mots,
Finis, les longs poèmes,
La musique des mots,
Dont se grisait Verlaine,
Dont se saoulait Rimbaud,

Car je voudrais connaître,
Ces alcools dorés, qui leur grisaient le c½ur,
Et qui saoulaient leur peine,
Oh, fais-les-moi connaître,
Ces alcools d'or, qui nous grisent le c½ur,
Et coulent dans nos veines,
Et verse-m'en à boire,
Encore et puis encore,
Voilà que je m'enivre,
Je suis ton bateau ivre,
Avec toi, je dérive,

Et j'aime et j'en meurs,
Les vapeurs de l'absinthe,
M'embrument,
Je vois des fleurs qui grimpent,
Au velours des rideaux,
Quelle est donc cette plainte,
Lourde comme un sanglot,
Ce sont eux qui reviennent,
Encore et puis encore,
Au vent glacé d'hiver,
Entends-les qui se traînent,
Les pendus de Verlaine,
Les noyés de Rimbaud,
Que la mort a figés,
Aux eaux noires de la Seine,
J'ai mal de les entendre,
Encore et puis encore,
Oh, que ce bateau ivre,
Nous mène à la dérive,
Qu'il sombre au fond des eaux,
Et qu'avec toi, je meurs,

On a bu de l'absinthe,
Comme on boirait de l'eau,
Et je t'aime, je t'aime,
Oh mon dieu, que c'est beau,
Bien plus beau qu'un poème,
De Verlaine ou de Rimbaud...


Barbara._L'absinthe._​


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

Comme on boit de l'eau ? 
Devaient pas en boire souvent, alors


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Vous saviez que l'absinthe est légale en france, désormais (après un interdit d'un petit siècle) ?
> j'ai découvert ça cet été, par hasard. Sortez les cuillères


 c'est de la fausse absinthe à 45%... la vraie en fait 65 

mais bon, c'est déjà ça !


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

Nan, nan, de la vraie à 62° c'était


----------



## camisol (20 Septembre 2004)

La différence entre l'alcool que chante Barbara et celle que l'on trouve aujourd'hui tient au titrage d'alcool, mais aussi à sa composition, puisque la thuyone a vu son taux baisser. Ca ne change rien au goût. C'est toujours aussi délicieux.


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Ils buvaient de l' absinthe,
> Comme on boirait de l'eau,
> (...) Bien plus beau qu'un poème,
> De Verlaine ou de Rimbaud...


Toujours aussi remarquable, camisol. 

Bon, je vais boire un coup. 



poildep...


----------



## guytantakul (20 Septembre 2004)

Ah, je sais pas ... C'était un copain portugais qui en avait du côté de camaret cet été. C'est tout ce que je sais (le taux de thuyone ne m'a pas marqué, en fait )


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Nan, nan, de la vraie à 62° c'était


 ben ça me scie...

youpi, donc !


----------



## camisol (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toujours aussi remarquable, camisol.



Ce n'est pas de moi, poildep. C'est d'elle.


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

Je me suis posée au fond. Je ne vois que des têtes, avec des tonsures ou pas, femmes ou hommes, moi j'ai envie de dormir.
Je vais dormir en gardant les yeux ouverts, et en plus rêver, j'adore jouer à ça. Ils peuvent bien parler... je garderai certainement quelques mots en mémoire.
*(Altération) *. Rêver en éveil. Je me rappelle..._ je ne savais pas qu'elle serait aussi piquante._ des moments trop forts, des fois indescriptibles, c'est dingue ce que les mots peuvent transmettre *(Sonde E en VD apicale ou infundibulaire?).*
Petits frissons qui passent juste à l'évocation, au souvenir de ses mots. * (Spontanés, stimulée) *
_ leur donner une réalité par la langue, les lettres,  les mots sont des aphrodisiaques ! _ léger balancement * (Resynchronisation) * le regard perdu dans un rêve éveillé,  *(En cardiologie interventionnelle ) *c½ur qui bat la chamade, pointe de désir  *(critères d'implantation) * _ envie de ta douceur caliente _ capable de faire monter  * (Heart failure) * coupure éphémère de ce bel échange, juste encore une fois fermer mes yeux pour rêver en éveil. Un deseo lleno como la luna. Et redescendre encore une fois, plus appuyée cette fois plus bas encore. _ remonter lentement, redescendre doucement, ouvrir tes abîmes _ * (FA fibrillation auriculaire)*   se blottir dans un creux pour écouter un c½ur qui bat, caresses imperceptibles qui cherchent des trésors, odeurs absente mais là,  grain de sable ou grain de peau...
_ gardons-en pour plus tard _
Des mots qui défilent, mélange anachronique, parlant de c½ur * (ICC, défibrillateur) *
Je garde mon désir en moi. *(Triple chambre ou PAce MAker). *
Bulles qui montent, pour _ me désaltérer à ton bonheur _. Applaudissements, remerciements, poignées de mains. À  bientôt. Fin de rêve en éveil.


----------



## macelene (26 Septembre 2004)

_je n'étais pas en train de faire une procédure, mais à un Congrès d'Electrophysiologie Interventionnelle..._


----------



## camisol (26 Septembre 2004)

Ca à l'air drolement bien, les congrès d'Electrophysiologie Interventionnelle...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2004)

Oui, personnellement, ça me fait rêver ! Bravo macelène !


----------



## iTof (27 Septembre 2004)

poésie, poésie, exprime-toi !

http://www.anthologie.free.fr/


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

Forcément. Ils sont là.
Débarquant sans organisation, sans cohérence, sans réelle signification.
Juste pour être là.
Ca ne vous arrive pas à vous?
Des mots qui cherchent la sortie? Et qui ne la trouve pas. Ou mal.
Un rendez vous trop court. Une rencontre inachevée. Et ils continuent à tourner, sans se poser.
Comme les airbus au dessus de JFK, les jours de grand traffic.


----------



## camisol (27 Septembre 2004)

Craches-les. Laisse les vivre, donne leur une vie propre, laisse les sortir et s'enfoncer loin de ta tête. Comme ils se bousculent, comme ils viennent, comme ils sortent. Et alors, qui cherche le sens ? Qui prétend l'avoir trouvé ? Les mots ne t'appartiennent pas, ils ne sont pas à toi. Même l'ordonnancement que tu leur donnes n'est pas tien, ils vivent leur propre vie, en toi, hors de toi. Et qu'importe pourquoi ?
Le pain au chocolat, amer, qui dégouline de chaud et se repait de ton haleine. Les cauchemars de mon fils, comme autant d'orgues bariolées en guirlandes incertaines. Et le canal qui s'écoule, tendrement, entre ciel et mer, au rythme gluant des bestiales envolées de la terre. Les fumées tragiques, les pots catalytiques, les leurres qu'on nous envoie pour qu'on croit en l'enfer.
Tous ces mots qui chavirent, qui trébuchent, qui s'abiment, qui se tordent par terre à peine vomis de moi, qui cherchent une sortie, une navette, un quai. Et le bac du sauvage, qui traverse sans peine. Les eaux du petit rhône, immenses et bouillonnantes. Le sommet des enfers, sa corniche meurtrière, les rochers et ensuite, tout droit, sans réfléchir, en apnée, aveuglé par le blanc dans les oreilles.
Les mots sont des salauds, ils nous tournent autour, nous font voir leur propre misère et nous font croire qu'elle est à nous. Il faut les expulser, les traiter comme des chiens, les trainer par terre et les abandonner. Là. Dans le caniveau souillé. Nus, au regard de tous. Imprimés. Gravés. Archivés. Déposés comme des gerbes sans grace. Abandonnés comme des cornets sans glace. Empoisonnés. Le ventre tordu, torturé, et le corps de Denis qui se lève, se secoue, et retombe sur la table du déjeuner. D'où sort-il, lui ? De ma mémoire épileptique. Dans un virage reptilien, je l'ai laissé depuis juillet, et il revient. Salaud. Salaud de mort qui vient hanter ma nuit.
Je te traine là, comme d'autres mots plus beaux. Tu n'es qu'un souvenir, un souvenir de mots, de sourire, de gaité. Comme tant d'autres. Tant d'autres phrases.
Les mots sont tes prisonniers, pas tes géoliers. Eux, ils ont la porte. Toi, tu as la clé.


----------



## mado (27 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Les mots sont tes prisonniers, pas tes géoliers. Eux, ils ont la porte. Toi, tu as la clé.




Toi le Roi des Mots. Tu entends comme tu les maltraites? 
mais j'aime bien cette dernière phrase. Merci.
  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Craches-les. Laisse les vivre, donne leur une vie propre, laisse les sortir et s'enfoncer loin de ta tête. Comme ils se bousculent, comme ils viennent, comme ils sortent. Et alors, qui cherche le sens ? Qui prétend l'avoir trouvé ? Les mots ne t'appartiennent pas, ils ne sont pas à toi. Même l'ordonnancement que tu leur donnes n'est pas tien, ils vivent leur propre vie, en toi, hors de toi. Et qu'importe pourquoi ?
> Le pain au chocolat, amer, qui dégouline de chaud et se repait de ton haleine. Les cauchemars de mon fils, comme autant d'orgues bariolées en guirlandes incertaines. Et le canal qui s'écoule, tendrement, entre ciel et mer, au rythme gluant des bestiales envolées de la terre. Les fumées tragiques, les pots catalytiques, les leurres qu'on nous envoie pour qu'on croit en l'enfer.
> Tous ces mots qui chavirent, qui trébuchent, qui s'abiment, qui se tordent par terre à peine vomis de moi, qui cherchent une sortie, une navette, un quai. Et le bac du sauvage, qui traverse sans peine. Les eaux du petit rhône, immenses et bouillonnantes. Le sommet des enfers, sa corniche meurtrière, les rochers et ensuite, tout droit, sans réfléchir, en apnée, aveuglé par le blanc dans les oreilles.
> Les mots sont des salauds, ils nous tournent autour, nous font voir leur propre misère et nous font croire qu'elle est à nous. Il faut les expulser, les traiter comme des chiens, les trainer par terre et les abandonner. Là. Dans le caniveau souillé. Nus, au regard de tous. Imprimés. Gravés. Archivés. Déposés comme des gerbes sans grace. Abandonnés comme des cornets sans glace. Empoisonnés. Le ventre tordu, torturé, et le corps de Denis qui se lève, se secoue, et retombe sur la table du déjeuner. D'où sort-il, lui ? De ma mémoire épileptique. Dans un virage reptilien, je l'ai laissé depuis juillet, et il revient. Salaud. Salaud de mort qui vient hanter ma nuit.
> ...



Mots à cracher plutôt qu'à susurrer, que le diable vous emporte...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2004)

camisol ......


----------



## macelene (28 Septembre 2004)

Rêves agités et entrecoupés, por manos de plata sobre mi vientré.
Tout tournoyait et vacillait dans une ultime frénésie, une danse fébrile de démons saouls et ruisselants, une ivresse de Vie.
_Las horas llegan tal un océano. Amanecer de plomo. _
Sans bruits le soleil s'infiltre entre les lattes des persiennes à demi-tirées.
_ Ciero los ojos, vuelo, sognando._
Effets rémanents sur mes lèvres du goût d'une autre bouche, de la tiédeur d'un autre corps au bout de mes doigts, d'un autre regard dans mes pupilles.
_ El viento de septiembre ondula faldones de Vida...  LA Vida tan facil de escribir la que vivir la... _
Sans aucune pression que le mouvement de ses lèvres sur ma peau, exquise et radieuse, sensation d'avoir rencontré un diable. Cocktail de phéromones et de messages inconscients, un éclair de l'instant, fugace...
_ ¿Contar sus historias con lengua cifrada...¿ _


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rêves agités et entrecoupés, por manos de plata sobre mi vientré.
> Tout tournoyait et vacillait dans une ultime frénésie, une danse fébrile de démons saouls et ruisselants, une ivresse de Vie.
> _Las horas llegan tal un océano. Amanecer de plomo. _
> Sans bruits le soleil s'infiltre entre les lattes des persiennes à demi-tirées.
> ...



tes textes me rendent envieux


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

Je ne savais trop où poster ma dernière connerie, je pense que c'est dans ce thread qu'elle est le plus à sa place. :rose:

Certains auront peut-être remarqué que j'aime bien m'amuser avec mon micro ces derniers temps :love: (c'est surtout parce que je l'ai depuis peu ). J'ai écris cette chanson il y a quelques mois, je viens de l'enregistrer. Du coup la qualité du son est un peu limite parce que mon micro n'est pas vraiment fait pour ce genre de choses mais on entend quand même l'essentiel, c'est-à-dire la guitare mal jouée et les paroles débiles. 

Je ne lui ai encore pas donné de titre, mais cette chanson pourrait très bien s'intituler "on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile" 

Merci de votre indulgence


----------



## joanes (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais trop où poster ma dernière connerie, je pense que c'est dans ce thread qu'elle est le plus à sa place. :rose:
> c'est-à-dire la guitare mal jouée et les paroles débiles.
> 
> Je ne lui ai encore pas donné de titre, mais cette chanson pourrait très bien s'intituler "on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile"
> ...



Bon d'accord, les paroles, mais encore, je leur trouve un petit je ne sais quoi, de drôle peut-être et aussi d'optimiste -à moins que ce ne soit le contraire-. Pour la guitare c'est au delà de ce que j'ai jamais pu jouer après trois ans d'école de guitare, alors tu vois, au moins il y a un air et on reconnait bien que c'est une guitare   
Le titre de la chanson, même si on ne le retrouve ni dans les couplets ni dans les refrains est assez bien vu.
Non, vraiment, pour de la musique écoutée à 7h26 du mat, ça n'agresse pas et puis tu sais chanter, alors...  

(par contre je ne suis pas sur que tu vas signer tout de suite avec Virgin   , tu me sembles un peu trop masculin, et un peu trop vieux pour faire une bonne Lorie  )



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Rêves agités et entrecoupés, por manos de plata sobre mi vientré.
> Tout tournoyait et vacillait dans une ultime frénésie, une danse fébrile de démons saouls et ruisselants, une ivresse de Vie.
> _Las horas llegan tal un océano. Amanecer de plomo. _
> Sans bruits le soleil s'infiltre entre les lattes des persiennes à demi-tirées.
> ...



Héléne, tu exagères, non vraiment, des textes comme ça à cette heure là, ça fait, comment dire, ça fait, des choses qui rendent un peu nerveux quoi, aprés on s'imagine, on se chauffe les sangs, non vraiment tu exagères;
Ah oui, sinon c'est très, très sensuel. Comme beaaucoup des choses que tu écris ici. Merci pour ces petits moments volé au fil du temps  , ils me rappellent toujours quelques choses ou qulqu'un(e)


----------



## poildep (29 Septembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> tu me sembles un peu trop masculin, et un peu trop vieux pour faire une bonne Lorie


Par contre, je suis assez con ! 

merci beaucoup


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour la douceur musicale.


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais trop où poster ma dernière connerie, je pense que c'est dans ce thread qu'elle est le plus à sa place. :rose:
> 
> Certains auront peut-être remarqué que j'aime bien m'amuser avec mon micro ces derniers temps :love: (c'est surtout parce que je l'ai depuis peu ). J'ai écris cette chanson il y a quelques mois, je viens de l'enregistrer. Du coup la qualité du son est un peu limite parce que mon micro n'est pas vraiment fait pour ce genre de choses mais on entend quand même l'essentiel, c'est-à-dire la guitare mal jouée et les paroles débiles.
> 
> ...


 Wahou ! 
 Chapeau bas, Mike !


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais trop où poster ma dernière connerie, je pense que c'est dans ce thread qu'elle est le plus à sa place. :rose:
> 
> Certains auront peut-être remarqué que j'aime bien m'amuser avec mon micro ces derniers temps :love: (c'est surtout parce que je l'ai depuis peu ). J'ai écris cette chanson il y a quelques mois, je viens de l'enregistrer. Du coup la qualité du son est un peu limite parce que mon micro n'est pas vraiment fait pour ce genre de choses mais on entend quand même l'essentiel, c'est-à-dire la guitare mal jouée et les paroles débiles.
> 
> ...



moi j'aime bien, bon les paroles certes ce n'est pas du Brassens, mais j'aime beaucoup la mélodie, simple, efficace, je l'ai même écouté plusieurs fois   sinon j'aime bien ta voie, bref je suis sur qu'avec un bon parolier tu peux faire carrière, sisisi...


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

n'empêche je l'écoute en boucle ta chanson


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Septembre 2004)

Que t'ont fait ce siffleur et ce preneur de poses?
Ils m'ont fait que je sais qu'ils te feront des choses !
Ils m'ont fait que chez nous, bons et purs animaux,
Le Paon fait de l'esbroufe et le Merle des mots !
Que l'un, avec les goûts grotesques et postiches
Qu'il prit en paradant sur des perrons trop riches,
L'autre, avec le jargon nonchalamment voyou
Qu'il dut prendre en allant traîner je ne sais où,
L'un, commis voyageur du rire qui corrode,
Et l'autre, ambassadeur stupide de la Mode,
Chargés d'éteindre ici l'amour et le travail,
L'un à coups de sifflet, l'autre à coups d'éventail,
Ils nous ont apporté dans la lumière blonde
Ces deux fléaux, qui sont les plus tristes du monde :
Le mot qui veut toujours être le mot d'esprit,
Le cri qui veut toujours être le dernier cri !
-Toi qui sus préférer le vrai grain à la perle,
Comment te laisses-tu prendre à ce...vilain Merle ? 

Citation d'un texte d'E.R.


----------



## mado (29 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Que t'ont fait ce siffleur et ce preneur de poses?
> Ils m'ont fait que je sais qu'ils te feront des choses !
> Ils m'ont fait que chez nous, bons et purs animaux,
> Le Paon fait de l'esbroufe et le Merle des mots !
> ...


    !


----------



## mado (30 Septembre 2004)

*Emotions Virtuelles*

Pas toujours facile de ne pas franchir l'écran. Et pourtant il le faut.
Pour rester dans la bulle. Pour se protéger du Chaos.
Et pourtant... Il est si tentant de se laisser porter par des déferlantes,
à la manière des mascarets.
Au moins je vis. N'est-ce pas là l'essentiel?
Je réponds Oui, sans hésitation.
 :love:


----------



## mado (1 Octobre 2004)

Rallumer une cigarette. La dernière?
 Qu'est ce qui fait fuir le sommeil. J'ai bien une idée, peut-être même plusieurs.
 Jours trop courts pour caser tout ce que je veux vivre.
 Avoir voulu mourir, ne plus vouloir plus dormir.
 Rattraper un temps à jamais disparu. Passer à autre chose. Question lancinante sans réponse à ce jour.


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2004)

Euh, si je peux me permettre, en tout bien tout honneur, bisous madonna !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Octobre 2004)

Non, rien ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2004)

Encore des mots toujours des mots
les mêmes mots...
Des mots, assénés artificiellement.
Un nirvana jusqu'alors inaccessible. Réservé à d'autres. Aux autres.
Des mots qui deviennent peu à peu réalité.
Une réalité exaltante, enivrante, troublante. Et égoïste.
Etre insouciant, léger, et libre. Sans blesser?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Encore des mots toujours des mots
> les mêmes mots...
> Des mots, assénés artificiellement.
> Un nirvana jusqu'alors inaccessible. Réservé à d'autres. Aux autres.
> ...



Ne pas confondre

Nirvana jusqu'alors inaccessible : Il n'y a pas de disquaire par chez vous ?

Nirvâna jusqu'alors inaccessible : Le Nirvâna est l'état de sérénité imperturbable qui dure jusqu'à la mort du saint après laquelle ce dernier ne reparaît plus jamais nulle part. Cela ne fait pas envie. Il y en a qui ont essayé mais c'est vous qui voyez.Kurt Cobain de Nirvana a atteint le Nirvâna et la suite beaucoup moins exaltante pour reprendre votre formulation. 

Philosophies alternatives :

Es gibt ein Leben vor dem Tod

L'au-delà ? Désolé je me suis spécialisé dans l'en deçà.


----------



## camisol (5 Octobre 2004)

Il vaudrait mieux que je me taise, tout de suite. Mais bon.
Je ne suis pas sûr que l'avant dernier post appelait ce genre de commentaire. Il y a beaucoup d'autres acceptions du nirvana, et renvoyer à celle-là m'apparait comme d'une maladresse insigne. Parfois, il faut prendre le temps de lire. Sinon, lire ne sert à rien.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Il vaudrait mieux que je me taise, tout de suite. Mais bon.
> Je ne suis pas sûr que l'avant dernier post appelait ce genre de commentaire. Il y a beaucoup d'autres acceptions du nirvana, et renvoyer à celle-là m'apparait comme d'une maladresse insigne. Parfois, il faut prendre le temps de lire. Sinon, lire ne sert à rien.



De force, camisol intervient pour défendre ceux qui écrivent
contre ceux qui n'utilisent leur langue que pour pérorer.

Sans force, pitchfork dont la nature est de piquer
se retire avant que d'autres censeurs n'arrivent.   

Lorsque les mots perdent leur sens, les hommes perdent leur liberté.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Parfois à regarder le doigt qui montre la lune, on en oublie de regarder la lune elle-même...  Retournons donc à un degré zéro d'excitation car avec ou sans accent là n'est plus la question depuis quelques temps déjà, même s'il faudra bien un jour choisir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque les mots perdent leur sens, les homment perdent leur liberté.



Effectivement.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork se repaît du foin créé par son message
Et vous laisse entre sages.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Pitchfork se repaît du foin créé par son message
> Et vous laisse entre sages.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

>



Tout est dans le Verbe
Car le mot, c'est le Verbe.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tout est dans le Verbe
> Car le mot, c'est le Verbe.



Si le Verbe est en chacun des mots, les mots eux sont au c½ur de chacun d'entre nous mais que le Verbe soit au c½ur, il en va de chacun d'entre nous.


----------



## joanes (5 Octobre 2004)

Des mots, des mots, toujours des mots... 

merci pour toute cette poèsie, dans ce monde de brute


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

Avant de se désintégrer temporairement dans l'éther,
Pitchfork vous explique ces deux derniers messages énigmatiques

Pitchfork est une fourche à foin,
Ce faisant il pique et se repait de foin

C'est sa nature même que d'agir ainsi
Au grand détriment de ceux qui sont face à l'amer.


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2004)

STOP

Qui ne s'est jamais trompé sur le sens d'un message? (heu, je suis bien placée pour en parler...)

Nous sommes ici, particulièrement dans ce fil, entre gens de bonne compagnie, non?

Un peu écorchés par moment. Mais nous parlant surtout à nous même. Nous libérant par les mots de nos propres difficultés à vivre, avancer, affronter ce qui nous entoure.

En tous cas, c'est comme ça pour moi.

Je vous remercie d'être intervenus. Mais j'aimerais que vous me laissiez m'expliquer avec Pitchfork. Il ne mérite pas vos blâmes.

Je suis sûre que vous comprendrez. Merci.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Octobre 2004)

(Avant d'atteindre le processus de désintégration et faire plaisir à Roberto Vendez,
Pitchfork vous offre un dernier message).

Pitchfork comprend que les mots sont salvateurs
Son intention n'a jamais été de blesser (Madonna)

Ni de s'attaquer à ce thread et à son auteur (Camisol)
Simplement Pitchfork ne partage pas la même thérapie.

Face à l'âbime, abbatu, Picthfork s'est relevé
Pour revenir plus fort.

L'enfer, ce sont les autres dit le poète
La vie, ce sont les autres dit Pitchfork

C'est certes dans la nature de l'humain de triompher 
Des vissicitudes de la vie que pour mieux mourir.

Il lutte inexorablement de défaite en défaite
Dans une éternelle victoire à la Pyrrhus.

Dont l'issue est inexorable,
Puisque à long terme nous serons tous morts.

Entre ces défaites, il y a de nombreux moments de joie
A partager avec ses proches d'un jour ou de toujours.

Pitchfork dont la philosophie a été celle de la terre brûlée
A décider de pratiquer le pari de Pascal.

Et de vivre sa vie 
Comme si demain en était le dernier jour.

Ce principe explique la réaction de Pitchfork au message de Madonna
Mais celle-ci a été devancée par les réactions de ses amis.

Camisol, de force, a réagi et la panthère, de sagesse, rugit
Contre Pitchfork fortement inadapté à la vie.

Lorsque votre entourage vient à votre défense
Il est interdit de renoncer.

Pitchfork vous remercie de vos messages privées;
Privé de consistance, Pitchfork s'évanouit

Et va régner en enfer plutôt que d'être
Esclave au paradis.

(Pitchfork marionnette dans les mains de son créateur rejoint le placard et vous invite à la lecture de "Ce Qui Dépend de Nous" d'Epictète)


----------



## mado (5 Octobre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Des mots, des mots, toujours des mots...
> 
> merci pour toute cette poèsie, dans ce monde de brute


Je ne pensais pas te rencontrer ici  
mais je sais que j'ai affaire à un connaisseur (de Dalida, j'entends!)


----------



## Nephou (5 Octobre 2004)

Faisant fi de tout foin et flèche de tout bois je m'aventure dans ces eaux salées et tumultueuses comme des larmes de douleur, de joie, de tristesse ou de crocodile. Quel beau sujet que celui ou chacun peut s'épancher jusqu'à plus soif. 

Euh j'ai été interrompu par le boulot et depuis c'est le blanc total : je ne me souvines plus de ce que je voulais dire :rose:


----------



## joanes (5 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais pas te rencontrer ici
> mais je sais que j'ai affaire à un connaisseur (de Dalida, j'entends!)


De temps en temps je passe pour voir comment tout cela évolue. Parfois j'aurais envie d'en dire un peu plus, mais la timidité me retient ; alors je laisse faire un autre...


----------



## semac (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Si t'en as d'autres des comme ça, Machin, tu me les balances par MP : *ça m'éclate !!*_ :love:



j'peux être mis en copie ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Des comme ça on en a pas vu depuis le Monsieur qui écrivait des trucs incompréhensibles dans son blog et qui s'énervait tout seul, vous vous souvenez, les Vétérans ??



On parle de moi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (6 Octobre 2004)

Partir, c'est un peu mourir (Haraucourt)
mais il y a des petites morts plus agréables.

Comment revenir dans ces conditions ?

Pitchfork a fait l'expérience que les mouvements des corps ne se font pas par l'Ether
Le seul effet est de risquer une crise d'éthéromanie.

Petit, Picthfork n'écoutait pas en physique
Et ne savait pas qu'Eintsein avait évacué la notion d'Ether comme conducteur.

Sauvé, Pitchfork, qui aurait pu choisir également la Matrice,
Vit une possible rédemption de ses mauvaises actions.

Comment sortir de l'état de lutte entre 
Les instances psychiques ? 

Le ça, le moi et le Surmoi se tiraient la bourre
Dans une course effrénée finalement remportaient par l'orgueil et la mémoire.

Départager l'orgueil de la mémoire. Comment ?
En se souvenant que la pyschanalyse est une imposture (Debray-Ritzen)

C'est une possibilité
Mais surtout en se souvenant de son vieux pote Frédéric.

"Voilà ce que j'ai fait", dit ma mémoire
"Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai fait", dit l'orgueil, sans pitié.
La mémoire finit par céder" (Nietzsche)

L'orgueil ayant envoyé boulé la mémoire
Et l'égo jouer aux lego.

Pitchfork revient plus fort
N'hésitez pas à le contacter 

Sa batterie de Love missile F1-11 est armée
L'option coup de pied au cul est disponible mais plus douloureuse.

Perdu en forêt, la meilleure méthode pour en sortir
C'est d'aller toujours tout droit (Descartes).

On ne s'est pas où l'on va atterrir.Mais on est certain 
De sortir de la forêt ce qui est l'objectif initial.

L'existence est une grande forêt
Aussi aller tout droit. 

Et lorsque vous êtes abbatu,
Relevez vous (Percussu resurgo).

Toute chose a deux poignées:
l'une permettant de la porter, l'autre non.

Si un proche vous fait du tort, ne prenez pas
Cela en vous disant qu'il vous fait du tort

C'est le côté impossible à porter.
Dites vous plutôt que c'est un proche.

Un compagnon. Vous prendrez ainsi la chose
Du côté où l'on peut la porter (Epictète).

A plus, merci à tous, j'arrête le style vers
Et reviendrais avec de la prose.

PS : JE reviens. IL est mort.


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On parle de moi ?


En tant que vétéran oui mais je pense qu'il s'agît plutôt du f(a/u)meux critique littéraire promu dans la partie "portfolio" des forums. Mais je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> En tant que vétéran oui mais je pense qu'il s'agît plutôt du f(a/u)meux critique littéraire promu dans la partie "portfolio" des forums. Mais je me trompe peut-être.



Oui, je retrouve plus son nom...
Un spécialiste de la branlette de cervelle...
_"Ah ! Oh oui, que je suis intelligent et cultivé ! Mmmmoui, c'est bon !!!!_


----------



## Nephou (6 Octobre 2004)

et voilà suffit de demander (ou pas) 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=65970&highlight=vos+blog


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Si un proche pous fait du tort, ne prenez pas
> Cela en vous disant qu'il vous fait du tort
> 
> C'est le côté impossible à porter.
> ...



Oui, soyons philosophe, gardons le c½ur ouvert et comme le disait ce cher Michel souvenons-nous que : "Les amis n'aiment pas être fidèles. Ils ont l'impression de perdre leur personnalité."


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Octobre 2004)

Merci pour le lien Nephou... la lecture fut longue et parfois douloureuse mais globalement j'ai bien rigolé... (par contre, j'ai pas tout compris   et là franchement ça me rassure)...
Je ne vais pas citer ici des extraits de l'interview accordé à l'autre chose... elle nous donne juste encore une fois la preuve que le ridicule ne tue pas...

Bref, cela me fait penser à cette chanson du défunt groupe "Odeur" (dont je recherche désespérement 1 ou 2 album) qui s'appelle "Je m'aime" et qui se termine de cette façon :
_
Je m'aime, Oh oui je m'aime
Faudrait quand même que je me surveille
Quand je suis seul avec moi même
J'entend déjà plus rien d'une oreille..._

Dieu (m'tripote comme dirait Desproges), que les gens qui se prennent au sérieux sont ennuyeux    :hein:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, soyons philosophe, gardons le c½ur ouvert et comme le disait ce cher Michel souvenons-nous que : "Les amis n'aiment pas être fidèles. Ils ont l'impression de perdre leur personnalité."



"Si tous tes amis sont des crétins, est-ce un crime, une faute ou un acte de charité de leur faire sauter la tête avec un calibre trente-huit ?"

Price à Preston
American Psycho
B.E.Ellis


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> "Si tous tes amis sont des crétins, est-ce un crime, une faute ou un acte de charité de leur faire sauter la tête avec un calibre trente-huit ?"
> 
> Price à Preston
> American Psycho
> B.E.Ellis



Il faut peut-être éviter le fusil à pompe ou le tank, ça fait trop de taches


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (7 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut peut-être éviter le fusil à pompe ou le tank, ça fait trop de taches



L'arbitrage sur l'amitié aurait pu se faire en faveur de cette belle (pas sûr) chanson de B. Sauvat massacrée (c'est sûr) par la Star Academy :

Refrain:

"L'amitié, c'est pour moi un paysage,
Où tu viens effacer tes petits nuages, l'amitié,
C'est pas un feu de bois,
Ce n'est pas une tape dans le dos, l'amitié,
C'est toi qui ne réclame pas ce qu'un jour tu m'as donné
L'amitié, c'est pour moi un paysage si tu veux,
On vient et on partage, l'amitié, c'est pas un feu de bois
Ce n'est pas une tape dans le dos, l'amitié,
C'est toi qui ne réclame pas ce qu'un jour tu m'as donné

Je me suis regardé aujourd'hui dans la glace,
Il y a un peu de chagrin dans ma vie
Devinez qui vient l'enlever ?

Refrain

Un matin en hiver te voilà seul au monde,
Tu sais bien que tu peux t'appuyer sur moi
Je serais toujours là pour toi

Refrain

La, la, la ...
... ce qu'un jour tu m'as donné"

En termes de paysage, j'étais davantage dans ma période nature morte d'où la citation de Ellis.

Devant moi, se dressent des champs d'accacias (pas banal), de gentianes, de mauves, de buglosses, de monnaies du pape ou de cyclamens.

Lesquelles couper, lesquelles laisser dépérir ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un matin en hiver te voilà seul au monde,
> Tu sais bien que tu peux t'appuyer sur moi
> Je serais toujours là pour toi




C'est vrai qu'il aurait pu se faire en faveur de ce texte à trois conditions : d'abord tu fais attention sur qui tu t'appuies, ensuite suivant sur qui tu t'appuies tu évites de te promener sur un lac gelé en plein hiver, et pour finir tu évites le parquet juste ciré lorsque tu as les pieds nus ou que tu portes des chaussettes, parce que sinon c'est la jambe dans le plâtre assurée ou pire.


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

Oh, pardon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oh, pardon.



Pas de joli texte pour nous aujourd'hui ?


----------



## mado (7 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de joli texte pour nous aujourd'hui ?


Non, j'apprends à flooder. Même s'il me semble que ce n'est pas le lieu...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2004)

Purée.. il tourne mal ce post où je rêve ?


----------



## dool (8 Octobre 2004)

nan nan y'a toujours les odeurs de mer mon chaton....mais va savoir d'ou ça viens par contre    


Je leur fais confiance, la mer va encore se dechainer sur ces ondes ne t'inquiete pas    


 :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

Que ce thread continue ! 

Un(e) ami(e) c'est quelqu'un qui porte votre sac-à-dos rempli de pensées noires.
Quand vous lui avez donnez vous vous sentez mieux, allégé, lui/elle se sent plus lourd(e) mais vous ne vous en rendez pas forcément compte.
Quand cet(te) ami(e) est déjà en surpoids, ouvrir les vannes  pour exhaler son ressentiment, vomir sa haine, expectorer son fiel, éjaculer sa colère, déterger son indignation fait gagner du temps.
Cela fait du bien à court terme mais ce n'est pas un sprint que nous courrons mais un marathon.
Un marathon avec des relais; des passages de témoins. 
Parfois certains de nos coéquipiers font tomber le relais et on reste en rade à attendre que quelqu'un passe.
Saisir cette occasion n'est pas évident. Devoir regrettrer de ne pas l'avoir saisi est une expérience douloureuse.
Le sentiment de ne pas avoir été là pour un ami cher relève de l'égoïsme car l'on se se croit indispensable. On ne pense qu'à son petit orgueil, à son ego alors que l'important c'est que l'autre est irrémédiablement parti sans retour.
Je préfère être un égoîste dans un corps en duo/trio/.../multipla qu'un égoîste dans un corps en solo.

(merci gustave pour la citation)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Octobre 2004)

Pour toi... si par hasard, tu passais par là...

Les mains d'Elsa

Donne-moi tes mains pour l'inquiétude
Donne-moi tes mains dont j'ai tant rêvé
Dont j'ai tant rêvé dans ma solitude
Donne-moi tes mains que je sois sauvé
Lorsque je les prends à mon pauvre piège
De paume et de peur de hâte et d'émoi
Lorsque je les prends comme une eau de neige
Qui fond de partout dans mes main à moi
Sauras-tu jamais ce qui me traverse
Ce qui me bouleverse et qui m'envahit
Sauras-tu jamais ce qui me transperce
Ce que j'ai trahi quand j'ai tresailli
Ce que dit ainsi le profond langage
Ce parler muet de sens animaux
Sans bouche et sans yeux miroir sans image
Ce frémir d'aimer qui n'a pas de mots
Sauras-tu jamais ce que les doigts pensent
D'une proie entre eux un instant tenue
Sauras-tu jamais ce que leur silence
Un éclair aura connu d'inconnu
Donne-moi tes mains que mon coeur s'y forme
S'y taise le monde au moins un moment
Donne-moi tes mains que mon âme y dorme
Que mon âme y dorme éternellement.

Louis Aragon


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

En relisant les *Syllogismes de l'amertume * de Cioran, je suis tombé sur ce passage que j'avais annoté à l'époque de sa lecture et que je ne résiste pas à vous livrer:

"Les peuples qui n'on pas le gôut des balivernes, de la frivolité et de l'à peu-près, qui _vivent_ leurs exagérations verbales, sont une catastrophe pour les autres et pour eux-mêmes. Ils s'appesantissent sur des riens, mettent du sérieux dans l'acessoire et du tragique dans le menu. Qu'ils s'encombrent encore d'une passion pour la fidélité et d'une détestable répugnance à trahir, on ne peut plus rien espérer d'eux, sinon leur ruine. Pour corriger leurs mérites, pour remédier à leur profondeur, il faut les convertir au Midi et leur inoculer le virus de la farce.
Si Napoléon avait occupé l'Allemagne avec des Marseillais, la face du monde en eût été tout autre"

Vous devinez d'où je viens maintenant et mon côté farceur !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En relisant les *Syllogismes de l'amertume * de Cioran, je suis tombé sur ce passage que j'avais annoté à l'époque de sa lecture et que je ne résiste pas à vous livrer:
> 
> "Les peuples qui n'on pas le gôut des balivernes, de la frivolité et de l'à peu-près, qui _vivent_ leurs exagérations verbales, sont une catastrophe pour les autres et pour eux-mêmes. Ils s'appesantissent sur des riens, mettent du sérieux dans l'acessoire et du tragique dans le menu. Qu'ils s'encombrent encore d'une passion pour la fidélité et d'une détestable répugnance à trahir, on ne peut plus rien espérer d'eux, sinon leur ruine. Pour corriger leurs mérites, pour remédier à leur profondeur, il faut les convertir au Midi et leur inoculer le virus de la farce.
> Si Napoléon avait occupé l'Allemagne avec des Marseillais, la face du monde en eût été tout autre"
> ...



Si, je puis me permettre mais uniquement si je puis : "MDR" Préviens-nous lorsque tu auras retrouvé ta "bousole"  

"Qu'on pense ou qu'on aime,
Sans cesse agité,
Vers un but suprême,
Tout vole emporté;
L'esquif cherche un môle,
L'abeille un vieux saule,
La boussole un pôle,
Moi la vérité."

Extrait Victor Hugo "L'Aurore s'allume" - Les Chants du crépuscule (1835)



Cesser de citer pour écrire est peut-être la solution


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Que ce thread continue !
> 
> Un(e) ami(e) c'est quelqu'un qui porte votre sac-à-dos rempli de pensées noires.
> Quand vous lui avez donnez vous vous sentez mieux, allégé, lui/elle se sent plus lourd(e) mais vous ne vous en rendez pas forcément compte.
> ...



Je ne peux pas éditer donc je fais cette précision

Le merci Gustave c'est pour Flaubert. C'est le petit morceau :" exhaler son ressentiment,..., déterger son indignation". C'est ce qu'il disait à propos de Bouvard & Pécuchet dans une lettre à un ami.

Le reste c'est moi qui l'ai fait (écrit en l'occurrence).

Je ne voudrais pas que dans 50 ans les exégètes et thuriféraires de Flaubert en tombant sur les archives de Macge vendent cela comme le chaînon manquant dans l'oeuvre de Flaubert.
"La citation tronquée de Flaubert se vend 50 millions d'euros Chez Sothby's". Je défends mes futures royalties ( ) et signifie ainsi aux lecteurs que ce message est bien le mien.


----------



## iTof (8 Octobre 2004)

joli Pitchwork, "occurrence"...
pour gagner des paris ; bien orthographier cette phrase de Gérard Conte : "en l'occurrence, l'imbécillité est un dilemme étymologique"... la moyenne de fautes est de 4 pour cette simple phrase...


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> joli Pitchwork, "occurrence"...
> pour gagner des paris ; bien orthographier cette phrase de Gérard Conte : "en l'occurrence, l'imbécillité est un dilemme étymologique"... la moyenne de fautes est de 4 pour cette simple phrase...



Redoutable mais connu


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (8 Octobre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> joli Pitchwork, "occurrence"...
> pour gagner des paris ; bien orthographier cette phrase de Gérard Conte : "en l'occurrence, l'imbécillité est un dilemme étymologique"... la moyenne de fautes est de 4 pour cette simple phrase...



En l'occurrence, quel est le souci avec cette occurrence ?


----------



## monoeil (9 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais si c'est le lieu ou l'heure, tôt ou trop tard, voici tout de même une nouvelle occurence.

lent jeu, thème lu, dit que
l'ange t'aime, épique

il, part à dame où rempart
le tien à distance, l'art

bât lett(r)es, et meurtri, erre
les crée "nos" sont pierre

haut sont le ton, en moi
dés valent flèches d'émoi

d'eux en lèchent le feu
deux en pêchent le peu

là, sot en siège et vers tu
en catapulte je m'évertue

je sers l'un cent dits taille
des brèches, jeu des failles

en cas dense v½ux décence
défense est en souffre, en ce

jeu dû, aider ce pion doublé
souffler n'est pas jouer, damnés

les murs raillent, les forts
des courages, et l'effort

bé, lié, entre, ouvre la herse
âpre aux mots, scion de sens sûrs

l'ébat taille, là, dame est va-tout
les scinques lézardent, et nous,

unis, cinq comme en main
quatre mains, tyrans vingt

ah Lions nos Phalanges
et satisses fassent l'ange

la place forte on la défit
et fit place libre, en défi.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Octobre 2004)

Joli Monoeil mais un peu dur à lire, non ?  

Pour répondre à iTof il y a aussi dans le même style :
"Quelle imbécillité pour un jeune levraut de bayer aux corneilles au pied d'un groseillier"


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2004)

Une vraie journée de début d'automne.
   Il fait gris, mais pas froid. Une moiteur exotique presque.
   La pluie est attendue, souhaitée, espérée. Elle se fait désirer depuis des jours maintenant.
   Désirer. Oui, c'est exactement ça. Elle nous aguiche avec sa luminosité si particulière en cette saison.
   Finis les cieux contrastés et éclatants, annonciateurs de violence torride et parfumée.
   Place à la douce grisaille qui filtre langoureusement les rayons du soleil, pas loin mais timide.
   Cet été qui n'en finissait pas semble partir sur la pointe des pieds.
   Je l'ai déjà oublié.
   Je désire l'automne. Avec une impatience inattendue. Inhabituelle.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Octobre 2004)

Et ça fait longtemps que tu te drogues ?


----------



## mado (9 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ça fait longtemps que tu te drogues ?


 Ca se voit tant que ça?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ca se voit tant que ça?



Tu sais ce n'était pas un compliment.


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce n'était pas un compliment.


 tu sais?
 j'm'en fous un peu! 

 et je l'avais bien compris comme ça.


----------



## camisol (10 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce n'était pas un compliment.



Oh, Sonny ! T'es venu pour tomber ton futal ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

Tu t'en fous un peu ???

Bien.

C'est ce qu'il faut, car les autres s'en foutent aussi, tu peux en être sur(e).


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Oh, Sonny ! T'es venu pour tomber ton futal ?


Eventuellement si je tombe sur quelque chose qui sorte de l'ordinaire je veux bien faire un  effort.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ça fait longtemps que tu te drogues ?



Je savais pas qu'il fallait être sous acide pour être sur "écoute la mer ..." 

Mois je le fais à la ASICS. 

Soyez content que je ne passe pas du côté du Skunk Power !

Mes post sont déjà limite incompréhensibles si en plus je m'accompagne de substance


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2004)

Ben là tu vois un gars comme moi, ne comprend pas ton post.

Et comme je dis toujours c'est mauvais signe.


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Eventuellement si je tombe sur quelque chose qui sorte de l'ordinaire je veux bien faire un  effort.


 Je ne suis que son faire-valoir, tu sais. 
 ma médiocrité le rend plus brillant encore. et j'assume. 
 ne me lis plus. et tout ira bien.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (10 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben là tu vois un gars comme moi, ne comprend pas ton post.
> 
> Et comme je dis toujours c'est mauvais signe.



Pour qui ?


----------



## camisol (10 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Eventuellement si je tombe sur quelque chose qui sorte de l'ordinaire je veux bien faire un  effort.



Qui sorte de l'ordinaire ? 
A la tienne.


----------



## mado (10 Octobre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Qui sorte de l'ordinaire ?
> A la tienne.


 
 Bukowski?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Bukowski?



Avec un verre d'eau !!!?? ... impossible


----------



## mado (12 Octobre 2004)

Après dissipation des brouillards mâtinaux, les _illusions_ de désirs s'atténueront. La tramontane, discrète mais persistante, se chargera des nuages récalcitrants.
  Et la sensation de _douceur_ reviendra.
 Les éoliennes et leurs danses envoûtantes, recaleront les battements de mon corps sur un ryhtme régulier. Elles l'ont déjà fait tant de fois. Le souffle discret de leurs hélices majestueuses me murmurera comment dompter certaines rêveries. Et en faire vivre d'autres.
  J'ai rompu des chaînes. Et je flotte maintenant. Au gré des vagues désordonnées qui me parcourent de la tête aux pieds.
 De la raison, me souffle-t-on, de part et d'autre. Plus tard. J'ai toute la vie pour être raisonnable. Et j'en ai déjà trop consacré à cette quête absurde et subjective, qui finit toujours par enlaidir, affadir tout ce à quoi elle s'attaque.
 Immersion dans le plaisir. Les plaisirs. Profonds et superficiels. Réels et virtuels. Voire artificiels. Qu'importe. Tous valent la peine aujourd'hui. Je ne risque pas l'overdose.
  Juste se rappeler qu'ils ont une fin. Et qu'un autre viendra forcément prendre la place libérée.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Immersion dans le plaisir. Les plaisirs. Profonds et superficiels. Réels et virtuels. Voire artificiels. Qu'importe. Tous valent la peine aujourd'hui. Je ne risque pas l'overdose.


.....


----------



## pixelemon (12 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...Et qu'un autre viendra forcément prendre la place libérée.




Amen


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2004)

La mer s'est retirée, il ne reste plus qu'à perte de vue une terre salée. 
Quelque chose est mort pas très loin.
Un oiseau passe dans la chaleur étouffante d'un mois de septembre. 
Il est assis là au milieu de la peau de terre qui craque et se recourbe. 
Seul au milieu de nulle part, loin de la ville, loin des bruits de cris, loin du semblable, au-delà de l'horizon, il est là ou bien ici, le sait-il.
Les yeux fermés, il écoute la mer qui roule encore trop fort, bien loin. Il écoute le son de son battement sourd. Ce n'est rien juste le vent du lendemain. Un espoir, une main mais non ce n'est qu'un tourbouillon de poussière qui s'enroule et l'effleure.
Il lui faut retrouver l'état de grâce pour se lever enfin. 
Il écoute, le feu du ciel tombe sur lui, la pluie, enfin. Il va pouvoir repartir les dieux ont scellé son destin. Il n'entend plus la mer rouler, il marche déjà sur ses flots.


----------



## monoeil (12 Octobre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Après dissipation...



Les lisses ont cédé, l'air épure un filet. 
Las. Des raisons raisonnées, s'enchaînent les maillons.
La déraison résonne et sans chaînes, les mailles ont
l'ère de l'éolienne. L'hélice laisse filer.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Octobre 2004)

Envahi par le sentiment d'être né trop vieux dans un siècle trop jeune.
Envahi par le sentiment d'être né trop jeune dans un siècle trop vieux. 
Au final subermergé par le sentiment diffus dêtre mal né dans un siècle qui n'est pas le sien.
Le siècle qui commence n'offre que peu de perspectives, le siècle à venir trop lointain.
Revenir dans le siècle écoulé là où on a abandonné des êtres chers et partir les retrouver.
Ressasser infinément les mêmes questions en se persuadant que les choix effectués étaient les bons.
Faire le bon choix et ne plus pouvoir le regretter.


----------



## camisol (13 Octobre 2004)

Lire. Se lire. Se voir se donnant à lire.
Moments figés, témoins du mouvement.
Lire la lente marche de ceux pour qui le texte est là.
Etrangers. Sujets. Etrange transcendé.
Se regarder être soi. S'étonner du regard de l'autre.
Pas de répit, le verbe roule, comme l'orage, comme la mer.
Et pourtant.
La boucle se boucle. D'autres que toi le voient déjà.
La boucle se boucle, lentement. Les temps se rapprochent.
Il faut préparer les adieux.
Savoir remercier les lieux. Embrasser leurs locataires.
Savoir être moi. Simultanément. Communément.
Sans volte-face. Juste une unité. 
La boucle se boucle. Les temps vont venir. 
Ecrase cette cigarette, maintenant.


----------



## camisol (3 Novembre 2004)

Les rouleurs de mer sont des putréfacteurs. Je les renvoie incessament aux fonds de leurs tourments.
La mer roule seule, parce que chacun s'y baigne à son rythme, à son temps, à ses maux.
Comment allez-vous, rouleurs de mots ?


----------



## Luc G (3 Novembre 2004)

*Chantre*

Et l'unique cordeau des trompettes marines.

_Guillaume_


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Novembre 2004)

Les joueurs d'espoir soufflent dans la flûte.


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2004)

Le bruit de la mer s'est éloigné. L'automne certainement. Mais, l'eau est toujours là, elle.
Et gageons qu'elle continuera à nous sussurer de temps à autre, des mots venus des coeurs.


----------



## poildep (3 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Les rouleurs de mer sont des putréfacteurs. Je les renvoie incessament aux fonds de leurs tourments.
> La mer roule seule, parce que chacun s'y baigne à son rythme, à son temps, à ses maux.
> Comment allez-vous, rouleurs de mots ?


 ça roule !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Les rouleurs de mer sont des putréfacteurs. Je les renvoie incessament aux fonds de leurs tourments.
> La mer roule seule, parce que chacun s'y baigne à son rythme, à son temps, à ses maux.
> Comment allez-vous, rouleurs de mots ?



_
" La chair est triste, hélas ! et j'ai lu tous les livres.
Fuir ! là-bas fuir ! Je sens que des oiseaux sont ivres
D'être parmi l'écume inconnue et les cieux !
Rien, ni les vieux jardins reflétés par les yeux
Ne retiendra ce coeur qui dans la mer se trempe
O nuits ! ni la clarté déserte de ma lampe
Sur le vide papier que la blancheur défend
Et ni la jeune femme allaitant son enfant.
Je partirai ! Steamer balançant ta mâture,
Lève l'ancre pour une exotique nature !
Un Ennui, désolé par les cruels espoirs,
Croit encore à l'adieu suprême des mouchoirs !
Et, peut-être, les mâts, invitant les orages
Sont-ils de ceux qu'un vent penche sur les naufrages
Perdus, sans mâts, sans mâts, ni fertiles îlots...
Mais, ô mon coeur, entends le chant des matelots ! "

Mallarmé  "Brise Marine" _


----------



## poildep (5 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas cet été qu'on partira avec Panamerican
Au pays de la samba, de la fille d'Ipanema.

Ah ! Où crois-tu qu'on ira ?
Avec l'argent qu'on a
On peut aller à Spa.

C'est pas cet été qu'on passera à Copacabana.
J'ai pas assez pour t'appâter jusqu'à Ipatinga.

Ah ! Où crois-tu qu'on ira ?
Avec l'argent qu'on a
On peut aller à Spa.

C'est pas cet été qu'on partagera un apart' à Brazilia.
Fais pas cet' tête et prépare ton sac, on va à Spa.

Ah ! Où crois-tu qu'on ira ?
Avec l'argent qu'on a
On peut aller qu'à Spa.

Mais c'est sympa.

C'est sympa Spa, s'pas ?


:rose:


----------



## anntraxh (5 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas cet été qu'on partira avec Panamerican
> Au pays de la samba, de la fille d'Ipanema.
> 
> Ah ! Où crois-tu qu'on ira ?
> ...




moi, je l'aime cette chanson ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas cet été qu'on partira avec Panamerican
> Au pays de la samba, de la fille d'Ipanema.
> 
> Ah ! Où crois-tu qu'on ira ?
> ...




BRAVO !!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2004)

oh surprise ...mais BRAVO !!!!!  :love:   

PS : comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP leçon par Poildep (prenez exemple les mecs) !!!


----------



## mado (5 Novembre 2004)

Dis, c'est pas la première fois, Poildep?    

C'était quoi l'autre déjà?
 

 :love:


----------



## macmarco (5 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas cet été qu'on partira avec Panamerican
> Au pays de la samba, de la fille d'Ipanema.
> 
> Ah ! Où crois-tu qu'on ira ?
> ...


 Dis, Mike, t'as pas une photo de toi ?


----------



## macelene (5 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas cet été qu'on partira avec Panamerican
> Au pays de la samba, de la fille d'Ipanema.
> 
> 
> ...




*Il suffit d'une ligne bleue pour t'écouter...  :love:*


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> moi, je l'aime cette chanson ...



:rose: :rose: :rose: 'rci...  :rose: :rose: :rose:


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Putain, ça fait du bien, y sont pas encore tous morts...



De quoi tu parles ? 
Si c'est des poètes, chanteurs ou musiciens je ne crois pas être un bon exemple.  Mais il en reste.  



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> comment faire exploser sa boîte à MP leçon par Poildep (prenez exemple les mecs) !!!



J'attend encore...  Mais comment qu'i fait Roberto ? 
   



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'était quoi l'autre déjà?



elle s'intitulait: "on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile".  _c'est pourtant pas difficile à retenir comme titre _



			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Dis, Mike, t'as pas une photo de toi ?



Je vais tâcher de me mettre la tête dans un scanner un de ces jours.   



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit d'une ligne bleue pour t'écouter...



Celle des Vosges ? On ne m'y entend plus beaucoup.


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep, je ne la retrouve pas l'autre chanson.
Elle est où?


----------



## camisol (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> elle s'intitulait: "on n'a jamais dit que c'était facile".  _c'est pourtant pas difficile à retenir comme titre _




En magasin, je n'ai que celle-là de classée. Pas mal aussi


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> En magasin, je n'ai que celle-là de classée. Pas mal aussi



Il y en a donc au moins 3 ...


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> poildep, je ne la retrouve pas l'autre chanson.
> Elle est où?


ici


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ici



Merci.

C'est ma préférée..

:love:


----------



## macmarco (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Je vais tâcher de me mettre la tête dans un scanner un de ces jours.


 Je l'ai déjà fait, pas très confortable...


----------



## camisol (6 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ici



Couilon que je suis ! 
Il faut dire que ce fil n'est pas rangé dans les archives, il est sur mon bureau !


----------



## poildep (6 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Couilon que je suis !
> Il faut dire que ce fil n'est pas rangé dans les archives, il est sur mon bureau !



On n'a plus toute sa tête ?


----------



## macelene (6 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Couilon que je suis !
> Il faut dire que ce fil n'est pas rangé dans les archives, il est sur mon bureau !









*Monsieur l' Archiviste   *


----------



## mado (6 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Couilon que je suis !
> Il faut dire que ce fil n'est pas rangé dans les archives, il est sur mon bureau !



Toi si ordonné pourtant..  
Ça m'étonne !


----------



## camisol (19 Novembre 2004)

Je suis enchaîné à mes mots, comme d'autres à des terres. Rien ne sert de lutter, puisqu'ils reviennent sans cesse. Ils sont mes armes, mes larmes, et mes peurs. Ils sont mes rêves, mes bonheurs et mes charmes.
Dans quelle contrée vais-je les jeter, désormais ? Je trouverais. Peut-être en ferais-je les mêmes jets qu'avant de découvrir cet asile ? Perdus dans un coin de toile, à l'écart de tout regard connu. Arbres isolés aux rameaux incertains.
Je trafique ma mémoire pour pouvoir lui survivre. L'entortiller de phrases me la rend étrangère. Me vide de mon trop plein.
Je suis une forteresse. Les mots sont mes remparts.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je suis enchaîné à mes mots, comme d'autres à des terres. Rien ne sert de lutter, puisqu'ils reviennent sans cesse. Ils sont mes armes, mes larmes, et mes peurs. Ils sont mes rêves, mes bonheurs et mes charmes.
> Dans quelle contrée vais-je les jeter, désormais ? Je trouverais. Peut-être en ferais-je les mêmes jets qu'avant de découvrir cet asile ? Perdus dans un coin de toile, à l'écart de tout regard connu. Arbres isolés aux rameaux incertains.
> Je trafique ma mémoire pour pouvoir lui survivre. L'entortiller de phrases me la rend étrangère. Me vide de mon trop plein.
> Je suis une forteresse. Les mots sont mes remparts.



Donne la clef a qui la mérite, et laisse les maillons former cette chaîne et s'entortiller jusqu'à ce que les soudures cédent... D'autres remparts se formeront ailleurs.


----------



## macelene (20 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je suis une forteresse. Les mots sont mes remparts.



La chambre à peine éclairée par la lueur d'une aube prometteuse de soleil, elle s'est  assise au coin du lit, ses ballerines à la main..
Elle savait que le matin éteindrait les étoiles et apporterait un certain apaisement. Elle savait qu'il avait sa façon de franchir les frontières interdites au-delà desquelles les corps évoluent sans la moindre réserve et en totale symbiose.
Sentir sa main survoler sa nuque, sensation aussi simple que de respirer.
C½ur battant et résonnant comme un écho dans une grotte, la peau frémissante et traversée de frissons. Corps abandonnés temporairement qui reproduisent le désir.
Elle se défend à peine pour lui bloquer la main et avant d'en prendre conscience, ils roulent sur le  lit. D'abord gauchement, les lèvres s'effleurent à peine, puis avides, elles explorent avec saveur, lentement tous les contours de ces terres de plénitude. Caresses infinies diluées dans le temps. Elle n'ose pas parler de peur qu'aujourd'hui ne devienne demain.
Il lui retire son pull, elle lève les bras pour lui faciliter la tâche et laisse découvrir de tièdes rondeurs qu'il embrasse avec passion. Elle l'aide alors, aussi enthousiaste que malhabile, étonnée de découvrir sa peau si douce.
Puis vinrent les caresses, les étreintes, les brefs soupirs, les gémissements profonds, les mains habiles gommant les frontières entre la chair et l'esprit, la brutalité et la délicatesse, Elle et Lui, la peau et l'émotion, le visible et l'invisible.
Totem résolument dressé, disposé, prêt, sans réticences aucune.
Ce délire, ce mirage, cette sensation de quitter son propre corps pour se fondre dans celui de l'autre, état obsessionnel aux racines profondes. Ivresse d'odeurs mêlées, cannelle, poivre, sueurs, vertiges de fragrances, arôme boréal de la lumière blanche salvatrice. Leurs yeux plissés produisent des images spéculaires, leurs esprits des souvenirs dilués dans le temps. (Encore) une fois cet Aujourd'hui est devenu Hier.
Pour me souvenir, cet hier lointain est devenu  un souvenir. Lointain...


----------



## camisol (20 Novembre 2004)

Ouchh! Ne change surtout pas de veine d'inspiration, celle-là te va à ravir.  :love:


----------



## joanes (20 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> La chambre à peine éclairée par la lueur d'une aube prometteuse de soleil, elle s'est  assise au coin du lit, ses ballerines à la main..
> Elle savait que le matin éteindrait les étoiles et apporterait un certain apaisement. Elle savait qu'il avait sa façon de franchir les frontières interdites au-delà desquelles les corps évoluent sans la moindre réserve et en totale symbiose.
> Sentir sa main survoler sa nuque, sensation aussi simple que de respirer.
> C½ur battant et résonnant comme un écho dans une grotte, la peau frémissante et traversée de frissons. Corps abandonnés temporairement qui reproduisent le désir.
> ...





De ces instants arrachés au temps. De moments qui restent dans le souvenir et dont on sait que tard, bien tard il suffira de peu pour qu'ils ressurgissent derrrière le voile d'une douce mélancolie.
Merci encore


----------



## camisol (22 Novembre 2004)

Je ne sens plus le crochet qui m'attirait dans son trou noir. Mon corps est allongé, il n'est plus plié de douleur. Je peux respirer. Mais quelque chose m'attache à autre chose. Une chose qui fait du bruit, qui souffle, et qui respire lentement. Qui respire à ma place ? Mes doigts tâtent mon poumon, suivent le fil qui part de l'autre côté du lit. J'ouvre les paupières. Le lit est grand, partout autour, des machines. Certaines allumées, d'autres éteintes. Celle qui m'aide à vivre est petite, un peu ronde. On dirait un R2D2.
C'est une pièce toute vitrée. Au delà de la vitre, il y a une autre cage stérile, toute en verre. Un homme dort paisiblement. Puis, une autre encore, vide. Une autre encore, avec un autre lit, et une forme allongée dessus. Et derrière moi ? C'est un mur. Je suis dans la première pièce.
A gauche, une porte vitrée. Puis une espèce de guérite, ou un réduit. Une porte battante, qui doit donner sur un couloir écairé. En face des cages vitrées, une fenêtre sans tain. Au fond de la pièce, une porte avec un système de video surveillance, une petite fenêtre au milieu, un voyant rouge. Sur la fenêtre est écrit quelque chose. Je lis à l'envers. Réa C.

Tout d'un coup, le souvenir des dernières heures refait surface. La douleur. Depuis combien de temps avais-je mal ? Le médecin de ville qui blémit en écoutant mon poumon, les urgences de la clinique en face. L'interne, qui me tient un long discours sur ma douleur actuelle, qui n'est rien à comparer de celle à venir. Qu'il ne peut pas m'endormir, au contraire, il faut que je sois bien réveillé. Que je vais ressentir la même douleur qu'un nouveau né, que je vais hurler cette douleur. L'infirmière qui m'attache. Je veux un mord-aux-dents pour après ? Après quoi ? Après que j'aurais crié une première fois ! 
Non, pas de mord-aux-dents, non.
Puis l'aiguille, le type qui me regarde dans les yeux. Son regard est doux, ses yeux me disent quelque chose comme "allez mon pote, tu vas en chier un bon coup, et après, ça ira mieux". Et la douleur qui me déchire de part en part, je crie à réveiller les patients des services d'anatomie pathologique. Mes muscles se tendent sous les sangles pour hurler. Je ne meurs pas, je vis, et ça fait horriblement mal. J'ai du perdre conscience après. 

Une infirmière est rentrée. Elle explique. Elle demande si j'ai mal. Non, pas du tout. Règle deux ou trois trucs. 
Puis tu rentres. Tu es belle, mais tes traits sont tirés. Je te demande de m'apporter des livres. Et surtout le Ballard, _Crash_. Une salle de réa, ça doit être bien pour lire _Crash_.
Je me rendors. C'est bien, ce truc qui coule dans mes veines. J'en ramenerais bien à la maison, en repartant.

Deux jours. Je m'habitue à la morphine. A cet état gazeux. Cette nuit, le vieux d'à coté est mort. J'ai vu l'équipe essayer de le réanimer, mais rien n'y a fait. Il était déja parti. Je ne l'ai pas vu mourir, je lisais. Une sonnerie s'est mise à retentir quelque part, et tout clignotait dans sa cage.
J'ai regardé sans que les images ne pénêtrent réellement mon cortex. Je suis dans un état ralenti. Une immense ouate, diffuse, laiteuse.

Une fille vient s'occuper de moi. Elle est brune, belle, petite, bronzée. Souriante. Rigolote. Elle me parle, mais je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'elle dit. Ses paroles m'arrivent détachées de leurs phrases, et lorsque j'en saisis le sens, elle parle déja d'autre chose. Je hoche la tête, je la regarde. 
Je ne fantasme pas sur les infirmières en blouse blanche. Je faisais mes devoirs dans une salle de garde. Une infirmière, pour moi, c'est une collègue de ma mère. Celle-là est belle, mais je n'arrive pas à imaginer son corps sous la blouse.
Les fantasmes de Ballard occupent tout mon esprit. Je vagabonde dans des voitures cassées, des lits d'hopitaux, des éclairs de phares, des prothèses contraignantes et terriblement excitantes.

Soudain, je bande. L'infirmière fait ma toilette, en fait. Je suis nu sur le lit, elle est en train de passer un gant tiède sur mon pénis. Dressé d'un coup. Amorphe sur mon lit, je suis tout à coup gêné. Je l'entends qui rigole. Elle dit  "ça n'est pas grave, ça change de nos infarctus habituels".
Je souris benoitement, je cherche quelque chose à dire, mais les mots ne s'assemblent pas. Et déja, elle sort, en chantonant. Saloperie de morphine.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2004)

Décidément, j'aime beaucoup les "agités du bocal"


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

J'ai demandé à ce que mon message précédent soit supprimé. Je n'aurais dû le poster. Le garder pour moi, ce que je ferai dorénavant. Je ne viendrai plus _jamais_ poster dans ce sujet «Ecoute, c'est la mer qui roule». Cela me cause et m'a causé trop de tourments, et c'est à chaque fois pareil lorsque j'y ai fait un passage.

Là c'était le message de trop, qui a réveillé en moi des anciens souvenirs et histoires qui auraient dû restés à jamais enfouis.


----------



## camisol (24 Novembre 2004)

Si personne ici ne te connaissais, si tu n'avais aucun lien avec aucun lecteur, si aucun d'entre eux ne pouvait mettre un visage sur ton nom, fusse-t-il un pseudo, bref, si tu étais un anonyme parmi d'autres anonymes, l'aurais-tu laissé ? Est-ce le fait d''ouvrir des états d'âme en public qui gène, ou est-ce, seulement, le fait d'ouvrir des états d'âme, de les poser sur une musique des mots, qui les rend difficiles à supporter pour leur auteur même ? 
L'écriture est un miroir, un miroir sans tain.
Merci de nous les avoir donné à voir quelques heures, merci de tes mots d'aujourd'hui. Bonne route, WebO.


----------



## joanes (24 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demandé à ce que mon message précédent soit supprimé. Je n'aurais dû le poster. Le garder pour moi, ce que je ferai dorénavant. Je ne viendrai plus _jamais_ poster dans ce sujet «Ecoute, c'est la mer qui roule». Cela me cause et m'a causé trop de tourments, et c'est à chaque fois pareil lorsque j'y ai fait un passage.
> 
> Là c'était le message de trop, qui a réveillé en moi des anciens souvenirs et histoires qui auraient dû restés à jamais enfouis.




Dommage, j'ai bien aimé tes mots. C'est vrai, parfois il vaut mieux laisser les vieilles blessures où elle sont, oublier la douleur qui risque de nous submerger. Mais aussi parfois un peu de vague à l'âme n'est pas désagréable. Cet état semi comateux q'une douleur diffuse, juste à la limite de la paix...


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2004)

Le soleil se lève et vient embrasser les rideaux de la chambre, la remplissant d'une lumière surréaliste. La soirée fut longue, bruyante et arrosée.

Une envie naturelle te pousse a enfiler un caleçon, et tu marches lamentablement jusqu'aux toilettes. Et là tu t'arretes net. Tu la vois en contre jour, assise en tailleurs sur le bord ducanapé, son mari dort a côté d'elle, leur bébé joue et gazouille dans son lit dans ta chambre

Petits bruits de papier, de briquet qui s'allume, elle qui pourtant affirmait ne pas toucher a ca depuis son bébé. L'envie a du être trop forte. 

Elle semble porter la plus grande application a son travail, minutieuse dans la préparation.
Elle fini enfin, jette ses cheveux en arrière, pour s'appercevoir que tu la regardes.

Elle rigole doucement comme une petite fille qui fait une gentille bétise.

Ecoute c'est la mere qui roule...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Si personne ici ne te connaissais, si tu n'avais aucun lien avec aucun lecteur, si aucun d'entre eux ne pouvait mettre un visage sur ton nom, fusse-t-il un pseudo, bref, si tu étais un anonyme parmi d'autres anonymes, l'aurais-tu laissé ? Est-ce le fait d''ouvrir des états d'âme en public qui gène, ou est-ce, seulement, le fait d'ouvrir des états d'âme, de les poser sur une musique des mots, qui les rend difficiles à supporter pour leur auteur même ?
> L'écriture est un miroir, un miroir sans tain.
> Merci de nous les avoir donné à voir quelques heures, merci de tes mots d'aujourd'hui. Bonne route, WebO.



Il est des pudeurs qui se montrent autrement que par un remord, il me semble que vous en savez quelque chose, cher Camisol. Elles ne supportent l'exhibition, me semble-t-il, qu'à les avouer publiquement en utilisant un deuxième visage. 
L'analyse du geste, la justification de la volonté ne sauraient être de mise dans un cas comme celui-ci. Demander publiquement les causes d'un tel revirement pourrait alors me sembler aussi délicat qu'arracher une dent de sagesse sans anesthésie, même si le dentiste sublime sa perversion.  Les tentatives de délivrances ne sont pas aussi aisées pour tous les hommes, même ceux qui semblent avoir trouvé le moyen de s'exhiber derrière un masque.

_"Les contorsions du visage humain, grimaces de l'anxiété, du dégoût, de la peur, du désir, de la gloire, de la sainteté, du dépit, du fou rire, ou du désespoir sont masques très anciens qui masquaient d'autres masques plus anciens encore et plus secrets"_ 

Je vous laisse trouver quels sont ces secrets


----------



## poildep (24 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le soleil se lève et vient embrasser les rideaux de la chambre, la remplissant d'une lumière surréaliste. La soirée fut longue, bruyante et arrosée.
> 
> Une envie naturelle te pousse a enfiler un caleçon, et tu marches lamentablement jusqu'aux toilettes. Et là tu t'arretes net. Tu la vois en contre jour, assise en tailleurs sur le bord ducanapé, son mari dort a côté d'elle, leur bébé joue et gazouille dans son lit dans ta chambre
> 
> ...


 Scandaleux


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai demandé à ce que mon message précédent soit supprimé. Je n'aurais dû le poster. Le garder pour moi, ce que je ferai dorénavant. Je ne viendrai plus _jamais_ poster dans ce sujet «Ecoute, c'est la mer qui roule». Cela me cause et m'a causé trop de tourments, et c'est à chaque fois pareil lorsque j'y ai fait un passage.
> 
> Là c'était le message de trop, qui a réveillé en moi des anciens souvenirs et histoires qui auraient dû restés à jamais enfouis.


 
En tous cas c'était un beau message. 
Sensible et respectueux.
 
Ce fil a des effets ravageurs, c'est vrai.
Mais c'est un beau révélateur.


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Scandaleux


Aucuns goûts


----------



## poildep (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Aucuns goûts


 Quoi ? Le népalais que t'as fumé ? M'étonne pas, en france c'est souvent mal servi.


----------



## Grug (25 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le soleil se lève et vient embrasser les rideaux de la chambre, la remplissant d'une lumière surréaliste. La soirée fut longue, bruyante et arrosée.
> 
> Une envie naturelle te pousse a enfiler un caleçon, et tu marches lamentablement jusqu'aux toilettes. Et là tu t'arretes net. Tu la vois en contre jour, assise en tailleurs sur le bord ducanapé, son mari dort a côté d'elle, leur bébé joue et gazouille dans son lit dans ta chambre
> 
> ...



  

l'amer qui mousse roule pas des masses


----------



## macelene (25 Novembre 2004)

Olive, comme si j'avais envie de m'adresser à un copain. Tu permets ?
Je l'ai lu ton petit mot, d'une traite, écrit sans doute à la lueur d'une petite musique.
Ils sont beaux tes mots. Et ceux des autres aussi. Qui de nous ne se sent pas touché, ému  de les avoir effleuré ne serait-ce que quelques heures ?
Moi aussi, tant de fois j'ai pensé les effacer. La peur du regard des autres. LE qu'en dira-t-on...
Mais ils ont été et restent pour moi un moyen de me libérer de mes expériences, pour être certaine d'avoir les pieds sur terre.
Je n'ai pas de regrets. PLus de regrets. (J'ai quand même un peu la gorge serrée).
Mais le plus douloureux, c'est le regards des autres à la lecture de tes (maux) mots qui font qu'ils peuvent être une douleur lancinante qui irradie la poitrine, une douleur qui décompose.
À force de capter des bribes d'informations qui flottent ça et là et de les assembler pour composer un portrait, on risque gros...
Ce portrait, ombre intime qui vous accompagne. Et qui accompagne ceux qui te lisent.
Ce que nous ne comprenons pas est forcément plus intéressant que le reste, et l'on ne se souvient pas de grand chose sans l'émotion de la curiosité. On intrigue.
Quand je vous écris, mon esprit entre dans un état de fugue tourbillonnante où toutes les vannes sont ouvertes (comme un grand barrage qui cède sous la pression de l'eau) puis je me retrouve dépossédée de tout contrôle, mais sans violence, sans haine, comme apaisée.
Esprit déconnecté de la réalité ?
Qui de nous dit:" Rien n'est facile", "l'écriture est un miroir, un miroir sans tain", "une douleur qui submerge"...
C'est vrai rien n'est facile, et sans tain on peut voir de l'autre côté, enfin celui que l'on veut bien laisser voir en fait. MAis des fois la douleur est encore là.
Le haut du glaçon...
Tous nos mots parlent d'Amour, toujours. Des Amours qui peut être parfois dérangent. "L'extrait", "l'essence" même de l'Amour demeure mystérieux et ce depuis des millénaires. Tant mieux, j'aime le Mystère.
Après tout si l'Amour est un mystère, la Vie aussi.


_Merci à tous de vos mots (maux)._


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Novembre 2004)

Ca m'a noué la gorge...   

"Heureusement", mes doigts ne le sont pas....noués


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Novembre 2004)

J'habite dans un quartier qui regroupe 2 écoles "techniques" - en France, vous diriez des lycées professionnels si je ne me trompe !
Beaucoup d'élèves proviennent des banlieues de Lille, Roubaix et Tourcoing ... à vrai dire, je ne connais pas les raisons qui les poussent à venir étudier au-delà de la frontière...
Les portes de ces écoles s'ouvrent à 8 heures, et souvent ma femme me dit que dès 6H30 le matin un tas d'élèves font déjà le pied de grue, soit devant les portes, soit sur la petite place au bout de la rue...
Une vague histoire de correspondances de moyens de transports qui fait qu'ils sont obligés d'arriver très tôt pour être à l'heure aux cours...
Et on est en 2004 ....   
Comme je pars de chez moi en général vers 5 H du mat, je n'avais jamais constaté cette situation pour le moins étonnante et navrante !
Ben c'est fait ... !
Ce matin, devant aller au garage, je suis sorti de chez moi vers 6 H 45 et effectivement, ils étaient déjà là, au coin de la rue ... une petite vingtaine, agglutinés autour d'un banc pour tenter de se réchauffer, fumant, discutant et attendant que les portes s'ouvrent !!!
Evidemment, pas de fric pour prendre quelque chose au buffet de la gare déjà ouvert à cette heure matinale... rien que la rue pour les accueillir tous les jours de la semaine...
Des djeunes entre 12 et 20 ans, filles et garçons ... pour la plupart l'air un peu paumés et fatigués ... les épaules rentrées et les écharpes à ras des mentons...
Je me suis approché du groupe ... je leur ai demandé pourquoi ils étaient là si tôt ???
Réponses en vrac :
...si on prend le bus suivant on n'arrive plus pour 8 heures...
...nos parents nous mettent ici parce qu'en Belgique l'école c'est presque gratuit et qu'en France y'a des trucs à payer...
...et encore, on a de la chance, il pleut pas...
...quand les flics passent ils nous disent d'aller ailleurs ! mais ou ?...
Quand je suis reparti vers ma bagnole, une des filles m'a lancé : "Hé monsieur, elle est belle la vie non ????" - j'ai souri et je me suis enfoncé dans le cuir de ma RAV en allumant une cigarette ... le moteur tournait ... chauffage à fond il faisait déjà agréable...
Un peu perdu dans mes pensées, je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai cru entendre la mer qui roulait là-bas, très loin au bout de l'horizon ... pour sûr que je rêvais tout éveillé !
Mais je doute que eux l'entendaient aussi......
"Elle est belle la vie ! non ?" ... cette phrase me poursuit depuis ce matin ...


----------



## monoeil (25 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> J'habite dans un quartier qui regroupe 2 écoles "techniques" - en France, vous diriez des lycées professionnels si je ne me trompe !
> Beaucoup d'élèves proviennent des banlieues de Lille, Roubaix et Tourcoing ... à vrai dire, je ne connais pas les raisons qui les poussent à venir étudier au-delà de la frontière...
> Les portes de ces écoles s'ouvrent à 8 heures, et souvent ma femme me dit que dès 6H30 le matin un tas d'élèves font déjà le pied de grue, soit devant les portes, soit sur la petite place au bout de la rue...
> Une vague histoire de correspondances de moyens de transports qui fait qu'ils sont obligés d'arriver très tôt pour être à l'heure aux cours...
> ...


On peut également avoir chaud dehors et froid dedans.
Tu contes bien TheBig.


----------



## mado (26 Novembre 2004)

Il est des disparitions qu'on ne regrette pas.
 Oh, on ne va pas jusqu'à les souhaiter ou s'en réjouir. En tous cas c'est pas mon genre.
 Mais il est des disparitions qui ne laissent aucune trace de douleur ou toute autre
 sensation qui s'en approche. Où tout a été fait pour qu'il en soit ainsi.
 J'en ai fait l'expérience. C'est étrange et dérangeant, je vous l'accorde.
 Politiquement ou socialement incorrect. Et alors ?
 Est-ce pire de le formuler ?
 Ou juste moins hypocrite ?


----------



## camisol (27 Novembre 2004)

Je me suis servi de ce personnage pour m'aider, placer des mots sur des plaies, ou sur des comportements. Y voir plus clair. Je pensais m'être suffisamment protégé du regard de mon héroïne. Elle qui était l'objet premier de ce fil, s'en est retrouvée lectrice, et sujet. 
J'écrivais pour évacuer ma douleur, et ce mouvement me revenait dessus, tel un boomerang, en semant encore la désolation chez celle que, précisément, je voulais ici protéger de moi.
À la difficulté grandissante de doubler une identité, fusse-t-elle virtuelle, s'additionnait donc l'imbrication intime mais publique d'un dialogue privé et secret.
Je sais quelle douleur mes mots ont créé chez toi, ou, plutôt, j'en sais une partie. Je crois aussi comprendre par quels mécanismes ils furent salvateurs pour nous.
Je vis dans une carapace, qui me cache et me protège de l'extérieur. Et l'extérieur commence là où respire ma peau. La _mer qui roule_ fut une façon nouvelle de me confronter à ma propre vérité. A me forcer à dialoguer avec moi même, au risque d'un personnage insensible aux autres. Je n'ai triché dans aucun des mots que j'ai placés ici, même si tous, sauf deux exceptions spontanées notables, ont été maîtrisés dans leur agencement intime. Très certainement, je les ai écris pour m'aider à comprendre mon impuissance à aimer. A t'aimer. A m'aimer. A accepter l'amour. 

L'anonymat permettait ça, tant qu'un seul ami m'en était témoin. La levée partielle de cette couverture à d'autres lecteurs fut une première cassure. Ton regard en fut une autre. Je sais que tu as aimé ce personnage autant qu'il t'a fait mal. Je ne regretterais pas non plus sa disparition.

Ce fil n'est pas le mien. Il est, il a été créé pour toi. Je me suis longtemps refusé à le dire ici, me convaincant que cela nous appartenait, à toi et à moi. Et à personne d'autre. 
Et pourtant, cette absence de don public semble te peser autant qu'à moi. 
Je ressens maintenant la nécessité de le dire, sans que je n'en maîtrise toutes les conséquences. 
Non pas que je veuille par là que tu me pardonnes. Je ne vois pas comment cela serait possible.
Mais par souci d'honnêteté avec ceux qui sont venus à ma rencontre, qui m'ont aidé et ému. A qui je dois de dire combien il est égoïste de ma part de les prendre à témoin de tourments si intimes. Et qu'il me faut remercier par cette bouche-là, et non par une autre.
Parce qu'il n'est finalement pas pire de le formuler, même si cela est difficile.
Parce que je te le dois.
Parce que cela clôt l'histoire de ce personnage.
Et parce que le faire, c'est aussi essayer de te dire combien je suis heureux que tu sois venue ici, et te remercier de me permettre, une fois encore, de vivre cette émotion intense : écrire en pleurant.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2004)

les mots manquent au vieux lièvre...

et pas seulement les mots...


----------



## nato kino (27 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> À bientôt.



Je ne sais pas si tu aimes bien ou pas (et j'ai pas besoin de le savoir), mais une chose est certaine, tu en parles très bien. Je ne pense vraiment pas que tous ces mots auront été couchés sur l'écran en vain, même si ils t'échappent aujourd'hui.

_« Qui suis-je? D'où je viens? 
Je suis Antonin Artaud et que je le dise comme je sais le dire immédiatement vous verrez mon corps actuel voler en éclats et se ramasser sous dix mille aspects notoires 
un corps neuf où vous ne pourrez plus jamais m'oublier.*»_

Salue Antonin pour moi l'Archiviste, et bon voyage.  :style:


----------



## Bassman (27 Novembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> À bientôt.



Bon vent l'ami, vogue sagement comme tu sais écrire et à très bientôt, j'en doute pas, ici ou ailleurs et à la limite on s'en fou : l'important sera de se retrouver au bon moment et pas de savoir quand ni où.


----------



## mado (27 Novembre 2004)

Me laisser porter par _la mer qui roule...
_J'ai bien aimé.
  J'aime bien.

 :love:


----------



## mado (11 Décembre 2004)

Je m'en vais voir cette mer qui ne roule plus.
 Le soleil chauffe, dehors. Plus assez pour l'intérieur.
 Alors autant s'en satisfaire.
 Et rester au vent.
 Rester debout avant tout.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (12 Décembre 2004)

Après avoir perdu la boussole, je l'ai retrouvée.
Elle indique désormais l'étoile du messie.
Et cette direction est empreinte de magnétisme.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Décembre 2004)

La mer roule avec elle les détritus laissés là par ceux qui ne savent pas respecter la Terre. Pour eux, tout est consommable même les gens. Cracher sur cette terre qui les a accueilli hier. Laisser la barque sans rames dériver consciemment. Mettre la tête dans un sac en plastique et attendre de voir l'autre animal s'étouffer avec. Utiliser des outils, les  amis des hommes bien mal intentionnés, pour faire frapper à leur place et éviter de se salir les mains. La boîte à outil n'est pas pleine mais les outils sont efficaces. Tout est propre mais juste repeint à la peinture à l'eau. Peinture sur moisissure et le pont devient plus propre, du moins semble-t-il. Le sourire à l'endroit, accroché au grand mât érigé fièrement. Mais le c½ur du capitaine est déjà mort asphyxié par les effluves pestilentielles remontant de la mer polluée. Le bateau devait être repeint pour la galerie de glace. Il navigue toutes voiles rapiécées dehors. Fierté mal placée, mais l'est-elle jamais comme il faut sur ce mur de belle apparence ? Faire espérer pour détruire, menacer pour faire taire et la terre n'est plus très loin. Celui qui est sur la barque a perdu les rames mais espère un signe des éléments. Il se bat bêtement. Celui qui a coupé l'amarre est resté sur la terre ferme mais il vomit déjà tripes et boyaux. Il faut bien faire passer la mémoire ou la passer à la machine des vents d'autant que la brise est loin d'être légère. L'amertume est coriace accrochée aux embruns. Le vent tourne, la barque perdue repart vers la rive. Le nauséeux s'épanche, après tout la mer qui roule est aussi un gigantesque miroir qui remue l'âme si on le fixe de trop près. La mer a fini de vomir ses consommables, elle redevient plus calme. Le bout est là sur le pont du navire juste repeint, la barque arrive... Il va falloir savoir tendre la main.


----------



## mado (12 Décembre 2004)

Elle roule donc toujours.

  Elle était magnifique, celle que j'ai vue.
  Lumineuse, claire, transparente et vivifiante.
  Ni vice, ni vertu.
  Juste nourricière. Sans frontière infranchissable. Rassurante et accueillante.

  Et surtout, elle roule toujours.


----------



## mado (31 Décembre 2004)

Décidément elle aura beaucoup roulé cette mer en cette année 2004.
  Trop même. Dévastatrice et meurtrière. Jusqu'au bout. Sans répit.
  Vivement demain.


----------



## macelene (31 Décembre 2004)

"llorándome  los mares sin tu presencia

Quemándome  los dedos en esta llama

de una  página inserta en mi tristeza

Desgarrada,  amigo, de estar tan lejos

De no  fundirme a la tierra de tus desiertos

De no  caminar tu cuarto, de no saberte

de pensar  que un día muero sin escucharte

y que esta  existencia mía tiene sentido

sólo por  la esperanza de conocerte".



Peu importe les mots (les maux), même s'ils sont écrits dans une autre langue ils ont la même douceur et la même force...
Où et qui est-elle celle qui écris ces mots (ces maux) peu importe, je les lui emprunte car je les trouves beaux...  

Je ne suis que de passage... avec hésitation de remettre dans ce fil des mots... comme l'impression qu'il ne m'appartient pas... Mais... .  Merci.


----------



## mado (31 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Je ne suis que de passage... avec hésitation de remettre dans ce fil des mots... comme l'impression qu'il ne m'appartient pas...


 Quelle drôle d'idée ! :hein: 
 Ce serait bien dommage de ne plus te lire ici.
 Et je ne pense pas que camisol nous en veuille de profiter de l'air de la mer de temps en temps.


----------



## mado (10 Janvier 2005)

Et quand la mer déborde, on fait comment ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Et quand la mer déborde, on fait comment ?



On pleure des larmes salées...


----------



## alèm (10 Janvier 2005)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis servi de ce personnage pour m'aider, placer des mots sur des plaies, ou sur des comportements. Y voir plus clair. Je pensais m'être suffisamment protégé du regard de mon héroïne. Elle qui était l'objet premier de ce fil, s'en est retrouvée lectrice, et sujet.
> J'écrivais pour évacuer ma douleur, et ce mouvement me revenait dessus, tel un boomerang, en semant encore la désolation chez celle que, précisément, je voulais ici protéger de moi.
> À la difficulté grandissante de doubler une identité, fusse-t-elle virtuelle, s'additionnait donc l'imbrication intime mais publique d'un dialogue privé et secret.
> Je sais quelle douleur mes mots ont créé chez toi, ou, plutôt, j'en sais une partie. Je crois aussi comprendre par quels mécanismes ils furent salvateurs pour nous.
> ...



je te cite mais tu sais déja que j'aime citer mes auteurs préférés

"tu es l'un des plus beaux amoureux que je connaisse."  :love:

bien à toi, bien à elle et tout à vous deux. 

Votre dévoué 

(en passant, réservez pour une pendaison de crémaillère du côté de la "petite mer" tourbillonante vers octobre-novembre  on ira faire un tour sur le dos de "la jument"  )


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2005)

où je lis certaines pages sur le net, des journaux écrits aux fil des jours... Où j'avais envie d'être fidèle tout simplement parce que je trouvais ça bien... Et puis là je me dis que je devrais m'abstenir d'y aller... Lire des méchancetés ça met de mauvaise humeur. Des fois on se dit que l'on va touver une lueur de bonne humeur, de Vie heureuse... et rien... Et je me dis que maintenant, je n'y mettrais plus les yeux, ça n'en vaut pas la peine...
Elles ou ils feraient mieux de se regarder... et stopper de critiquer les autres...

M'enfin c'est pas grave, ya des millierss de choses plus douces dans ce monde de brutes...


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

Il est tellement plus facile d'accabler les autres de tous nos maux. Et d'asséner de grandes leçons en se lavant les mains de ses propres contradictions.
  Et je sais de quoi je parle..
 Nous sommes tous des êtres complexes. Et heureusement. Richesse et faiblesse. Mais avant tout liberté. Que ceux qui rêvent du Meilleur des mondes pensent à l'ennui de l'uniformité, aux désastres du désir de perfection.
  Il est illusoire de vouloir ne pas souffrir ou faire souffrir. C'est aussi ça la vie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes tous des êtres complexes


Comme c'est vrai ....!
En ces temps-ci, je fais l'expérience d'un "phénomène" qui m'était rarement arrivé dans le passé ... une sorte d'impatience, de nervosité qui fait que dès que j'arrive quelque part, j'ai déjà envie d'être ailleurs ... une insatisfaction de tous les instants qui, je l'espère dispararaîtra aussi soudainement qu'elle est apparue...
Pas marrant pour les proches qui doivent supporter une mauvaise humeur continue, d'autant plus qu'ils n'y étaient pas habitués auparavant...
Hier, lassé d'un dimanche gris et monotone, je décide d'aller "prendre un peu l'air" tout seul comme un grand en me disant : "Mais qu'est ce qui t'arrive ? Resaisis-toi donc !!!" ... je décide d'aller me ballader dans le Parc Communal ... purée ! j'y étais depuis à peine 5 minutes que je m'emmerdais déjà !!!  
Petite déprime passagère, mal-être intermittent, ras-le-bol de la morosité ambiante, remords face à ma vie de petit bourge au milieu d'un océan de détresses, caprice d'enfant gâté par la vie ... à vrai dire j'en sais rien mais je cherche !!!
J'ai envie de dire comme Jean Rochefort : "vous qui entrez dans mon coeur, excusez le désordre..."
Nous sommes aujourd'hui et déjà, je voudrais qu'il soit demain ... et le plus grave, c'est que je ne sais pas pourquoi ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Un salut sincère et amical ??*


   ... merci Roberto ! ... ça fait du bien !!!  
...je ne crois pas que çe soit un "manque d'appétit de vivre", mais plutôt une indigestion !!!


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes aujourd'hui et déjà, je voudrais qu'il soit demain ... et le plus grave, c'est que je ne sais pas pourquoi ...


 
 On se retrouve parfois sur la voie d'à côté. L'aiguilleur des rails a agi en douceur, le train a à peine ralenti. Et on regarde, impuissant, cet autre chemin sur lequel on voudrait être, on pensait être même. Faut-il mettre son énergie à rapprocher, jusqu'à faire se confondre à nouveau, ces voies (voix) divergentes ? Ou accepter qu'elles puissent devenir parallèles ? Pas de réponse définitive bien sûr ! Juste trouver la bonne allure, et accepter les arrêts en rase campagne. Il y a toujours une raison. Et le train finit presque toujours par repartir.


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2005)

Je me permets un petit écart au milieu des rouleaux de l'amer mais je crois que je viens de trouver le modèle de pile à combustible de rob' je suis en phase de test mais ça s'avère efficace.


Quelques mots me viennent. Quelques envies aussi. Je viens de me découvrir encore plus complexe que je ne le pensais... mais plus riche aussi 

Indigestion à prévoir ? je ne crois pas. J'espère fournir de l'alka-selzer au zeBig et des lueurs de bonheur à macelene


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ... des rouleaux de l'amer ...


 
 Triste réduction, non ?



 Dis thebig, si l'alka-selzer ça marche, préviens-moi !


----------



## Nephou (17 Janvier 2005)

Non, pas une réduction car l'amer donne du goût. Je ne parlais pas de tous les textes de ce fil mais de ceux de zebig et macelene précédant le mien.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Juste trouver la bonne allure, et accepter les arrêts en rase campagne. Il y a toujours une raison. Et le train finit presque toujours par repartir.


Très jolie comparaison ...   ... et judicieuse avec ça !!!  
... Pour l'instant, mon train est en gare ... il y a de la brume partout ... on voit à peine ou on pose son coeur ...
J'étais un peu engourdi et je me suis risqué à marcher un peu ... le quai est désert et la gare abandonnée...
Vite, je remonte dans le wagon ... un peu de patience et il ne va pas tarder à s'ébrouer pour m'amener vers l'horizon ... vers la lumière....


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> un peu de patience et il ne va pas tarder à s'ébrouer pour m'amener vers l'horizon ... vers la lumière....



Non ! Ne te jette pas sous le train !!! :affraid:   

PS : bonne année mon big !


----------



## lumai (17 Janvier 2005)

_La vague 

_ _Sur un quai de gare en forme de plage, 
          j'attends le premier train 
          comme une vague, 
          j'attends la vague d'amour qui m'emportera loin 

          sur un quai de gare envahi par le sable, 
          j' attends la vague comme un défi, 
          depuis toujours la terre est sèche, ici 
          à l'infini, 

          au hasard dans la poussière 
          d'un quai de gare surréaliste, 
          j'attends la vague jusqu'au matin, 
          cette vague d'amour qui m'emportera loin 
          (J'inventerais un souterrain jusqu'à la mer, 
          jusquà cette eau magique et symbole de l'amour) 

          Railway station en plein désert, 
          souvenirs fantômes d'une ville minière, 
          voyageurs incertains, 
          relayeurs sans témoins, 
          businessmen retardés 
          ou maris disqualifiés 

          le monde entier descend 
          sur ce quai incandescent, 
          il y a même l'océan de mes délires en suspend 
          j'attends la vague jusqu'au matin, 
          cette vague d'amour qui m'emportera loin 

          Un perroquet décalé 
          fait bouger une branche 
          et mes yeux se confondent avec les araignées 
          qui courent sur une planche 
          un wombat me regarde en se grattant le front 
          puis il me tend une "Red Back" et disparaît sous un buisson          

          j' effacerais le temps 
          pour me baigner dans l'instant, 
          effacer le temps 
          et surfer sur le présent, 
          je glisse déjà sur cette vague merveilleuse 
          cette vague d'amour qui vient de loin 

          Sur un quai de gare en forme de plage, 
          j'attends le premier train 
          comme une vague, 
          j'attends la vague d'amour qui m'emportera loin. _ 

         Paroles et musique CharlElie Couture 
         Editions Flying Boat. 
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Ne te jette pas sous le train !!! :affraid:
> PS : bonne année mon big !


Arf ! Je préférerais me "suicider" à l'épuisement dans un bordel que me jeter sous le train !!!!
    
Bonne Année à toi aussi, mon bebert !!!!


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Je préférerais me "suicider" à l'épuisement dans un bordel que me jeter sous le train !!!!
> 
> ...


 
 Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh !!!!! :love:
 Ca, c'est TheBig !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh !!!!! :love:
> Ca, c'est TheBig !!! :love: :love: :love:


    ... c'est vrai que je me préfère comme ça aussi !!!!!    :love:


----------



## bebert (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! Je préférerais me "suicider" à l'épuisement dans un bordel que me jeter sous le train !!!!



Je voudrais pas être à la place de celle qui va passer sous zebig !


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas être à la place de celle qui va passer sous zebig !


 
 Elles peuvent s'y mettre à plusieurs, d'autant que je ne pense pas que lui déplaîrait à notre Bigounet !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Elles peuvent s'y mettre à plusieurs, d'autant que je ne pense pas que lui déplaîrait à notre Bigounet !


Arf !!!!!! J'ai préparé mes "carbones" ... avec ça, je peux en prendre 5 simultanément sans que la dernière soit pénalisée !!!!!   
ps : le premier qui, faisant référence à mon âge, ose parler de carbone 14, je lui tombe le futal et je l'enferme avec sonny !!!!!  
 :love:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !!!!!! J'ai préparé mes "carbones" ... avec ça, je peux en prendre 5 simultanément sans que la dernière soit pénalisée !!!!!
> ps : le premier qui, faisant référence à mon âge, ose parler de carbone 14, je lui tombe le futal et je l'enferme avec sonny !!!!!
> :love:



Exactly ! :mouais:
Et en plus, I will wait for that bastard à la sortie ! 

Hello Jean-Luc !


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Manu Chao - Proxima estacion : Esperanza
 Mr. Bobby

 Sometimes I dream about reality
 Sometimes I feel so gone
 Sometimes I dream about a wild wild world
 Sometimes I feel so lonesome

 Hey Bobby MARLEY
 Sing something good to me
 This world go crazy...
 It's an emergency...

 Tonight I dream about fraterny
 Sometimes I say : One Day !
 One day my dreams will be reality
 Like Bobby said...to me...

 Hey Bobby MARLEY
 Sing something good to me
 This world go crazy...
 It's an emergency...

 Hey Bobby Marley
 Sing something good to me
 This world go crazy...
 It's an emergency....etc...

 Tonight I watch through my window
 And I can't see no light
 Tonight i watch through my window
 And I can't see no rights...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Hello Jean-Luc !


    ... Hello Jean-Claude !!!!! :love: 
...and thank you for your help !!! :rateau: 
But don't worry, after being zipped and zipped and zipped à tours de bras by sonny, I think that you will have only to boule him out of the forum without employing the grands moyens !!!!    
 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf !!!!!! J'ai préparé mes "carbones" ... avec ça, je peux en prendre 5 simultanément sans que la dernière soit pénalisée !!!!!
> ps : le premier qui, faisant référence à mon âge, ose parler de carbone 14, je lui tombe le futal et je l'enferme avec sonny !!!!!
> :love:


 
  

  Ah ben ça a l'air d'aller mieux  :love:

  Euh non j'ai rien dit  pas de mauvaise blague non j'te jure ! 

  Par contre ça me fait penser aux "polycopiés" de mon prof de sciences naturelle :hein: je le revois encore avec sa blouse bleue, trop courte aux manches, oui il était grand, il portait des lunettes carrées, à grosses montures marrons qui lui prenaient la moitié du visage.
  Ses pantalons gris à carrreaux, ses chemises marrons à grand col, ses gilets tricotés maison par sa maman ...
  Ses commissures étaient régulièrement blanchies, ses dents jaunes, ses mains ... grandes, très grandes.
 Il avait eu avant moi toutes mes soeurs ainsi que mon frère comme élève, il m'appelait jamais par mon prénom, mais celui d'une de mes s½urs.
  Un jour j'ai regardé les cours de ma soeur aînée (14 ans de plus que moi) elle avait eu les mêmes cours !  à la virgule près !

  Ah les polycopiés de monsieur Poueyto ! :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> modèle de pile à combustible
> J'espère fournir de l'alka-selzer au zeBig et des lueurs de bonheur à macelene


 

oui quelques fois des trucs me font sortir de mes gonds... Mais là je suis dans mon bloc pour 6 heures encore. Et bon, je suis là pour ceux qui souffrent vraiment...

Alors... je suis bien... 

Et puis ya des moments extra dans mon petit monde...   


Au fait Nephou  n'oublie pas de nous donner la marque et le mode d'emploi de la Pile...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

Ah ! merci Lorna pour le souvenir des vapeurs d'alcool qui emplissaient le local "à polycopies" de mon école ....  
Je me souviens qu'on y faisait les poubelles dans l'espoir d'y retrouver des bribes de questions d'examens...
Et le bruit de la machine ... schlak ... schlak ... schlak à chaque copie ...


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! merci Lorna pour le souvenir des vapeurs d'alcool qui emplissaient le local "à polycopies" de mon école ....
> Je me souviens qu'on y faisait les poubelles dans l'espoir d'y retrouver des bribes de questions d'examens...


 
 C'était pas plutôt pour sniffer ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas plutôt pour sniffer ?


...ça n'était pas incompatible !!!!!!!


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...ça n'était pas incompatible !!!!!!!


 
  C'est chouette de voir que tu as retrouvé le sourire .

  Même si du coup j'ai pris le train à mon tour. Un train qui déraille. L'aiguilleur devait être un débutant.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

Arf ! En parlant de sniffer, je pense à ces petits pots de colle blanche odorante ... vous savez, ces petits pots colorés livrés avec une petite palette pour étaler la colle et qu'on respirait à fond pour avoir la tête qui tournait !!!!!


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! En parlant de sniffer, je pense à ces petits pots de colle blanche odorante ... vous savez, ces petits pots colorés livrés avec une petite palette pour étaler la colle et qu'on respirait à fond pour avoir la tête qui tournait !!!!!


 
 Ouais, ça sentait l'amande amère, même.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça sentait l'amande amère, même.



   ... exactement ça !!!!!!! :love:  :love:  avec en plus, un arrière goût, mélange de liberté et d'interdit !!!!!   :love:


----------



## dool (17 Janvier 2005)

et beh; on ondule bien ici depuis ce matin !!

 Ca surfe sur les divagations de l'humeur...

 Je ne vous ferais point part de mes moutons grisâtres qui viennent s'échouer sur les rocailles de ma vie en ce moment, puisque mes mots ne trouvent points d'appui ici dès leurs débuts, mais je voulais juste vous dire, vous les gens de "la mer", que même en pleine tempête la lumière arrive a se refléter sur les tourments aquatiques et que la vie rayonne malgre tout...la patience est une vertue nécessaire à mon sens...et admirez ces dépressions naturelles pour pouvoir vous exalter du meilleur à venir...

 Enfin je me comprend 

 Veni, vidi et j'suis repartie comme ji suis vini


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ça sentait l'amande amère, même.


 
  Ouiiii :love: c'était la colle "cléopâtre" ... :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Nous sommes aujourd'hui et déjà, je voudrais qu'il soit demain ... et le plus grave, c'est que je ne sais pas pourquoi ...




    Cette vie est un hôpital où chaque malade est possédé du désir de changer de lit. Celui-ci voudrait souffrir en face du poêle, et celui-là croit qu'il guérirait à côté de la fenêtre.

    Il me semble que je serais toujours bien là où je ne suis pas, et cette question de déménagement en est une que je discute sans cesse avec mon âme.

    " Dis-moi, mon âme, pauvre âme refroidie, que penserais-tu d'habiter Lisbonne? Il doit y faire chaud, et tu t'y ragaillardirais comme un lézard. Cette ville est au bord de l'eau; on dit qu'elle est bâtie en marbre, et que le peuple y a une telle haine du végétal, qu'il arrache tous les arbres. Voilà bien un paysage selon ton goût; un paysage fait avec la lumière et le minéral, et le liquide pour les réfléchir! "

    Mon âme ne répond pas.

    " Puisque tu aimes tant le repos, avec le spectacle du mouvement, veux-tu venir habiter la Hollande, cette terre béatifiante? Peut-être te divertiras-tu dans cette contrée dont tu as souvent admiré les paysages dans les musées. Que penserais-tu de Rotterdam, toi qui aimes les forêts de mâts, et les navires amarrés au pied des maisons? "

    Mon âme reste muette.

    " Batavia te sourirait peut-être davantage? Nous y trouverions d'ailleurs l'esprit de l'Europe marié à la beauté tropicale. "

    Pas un mot. - Mon âme serait-elle morte?

    " En es-tu donc venue à ce point d'engourdissement que tu ne te plaises que dans ton mal? S'il en est ainsi, fuyons vers les pays qui sont les analogies de la Mort. - Je tiens notre affaire, pauvre âme! Nous ferons nos malles pour Tornéa. Allons plus loin encore, à l'extrême bout de la Baltique; encore plus loin que la vie, si c'est possible; installons-nous au pôle. Là le soleil ne frise qu'obliquement la terre, et les lentes alternatives de la lumière et de la nuit suppriment la variété et augmentent la monotonie, cette moitié de néant. Là, nous pourrons prendre de longs bains de ténèbres, cependant que, pour nous divertir, les aurores boréales nous enverront de temps en temps leurs gerbes roses, comme des reflets d'un feu d'artifice de l'Enfer! "

    Enfin, mon âme fait explosion, et sagement elle me crie: " N'importe où! n'importe où! pourvu que ce soit hors de ce monde! "


Charles Baudelaire _Any Where Out Of  The World_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arf ! En parlant de sniffer, je pense à ces petits pots de colle blanche odorante ... vous savez, ces petits pots colorés livrés avec une petite palette pour étaler la colle et qu'on respirait à fond pour avoir la tête qui tournait !!!!!


Toute mon enfance :'(


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

Le Spleen.

 Comment ce mot si doux peut-il nous plonger dans de tels gouffres parfois ?


----------



## Irish whistle (17 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,
Me suis inscrite aujourd hui aux forums de MacG, au départ pour un gros probleme tech et je tombe sur ce sujet.... WOW ca fait chaud au coeur de trouver des êtres humains ici bas....

Le spleen, Madonna moi j'le traduis par la mélancolie....pas celle d'Yves Duteilh, non celle qui vous prend tout ce qui vous constitue, quand incidement au détour d'un pot de colle Cleopatre ou d'une lumiere particuliere, on a consience du compte a rebours.

Seulement j'arrive pas à mettre la main sur l horloger, c'est frustrant...C'est comment qu'on l'arrete ce mecanisme inéluctable? Vous avez une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2005)

très bon choix, poildep


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Janvier 2005)

Destruction créatrice


----------



## Irish whistle (17 Janvier 2005)

Comprenne qui pourra...

La pluie tombe.
Elle se souvient de l?eau que l?on porte.
Nos larmes de joie et de peine qu?importe !
Les disparus, les nouveaux nés de la pluie dernière,
Nous sommes ses enfants, perdus parmi les millénaires.

La pluie tombe.
Elle s?enroule de brumes et d?écharpes de nuit.
La fraîcheur du carreau révèle la buée des dimanches,
Obstinément les souvenirs sont là, découpés en tranches.
Et ils ressortent à l?orée des flammes glaciales de l?ennui.

La pluie tombe.
Elle se moque de nos corps lyophilisés,
Mon c½ur, mes entrailles, une bénédiction païenne :
« Sèche tes pleurs, tu es aride où tu dois être mouillée,
Mais tu es unique, nouvelle, parmi des millions de reines ».

La pluie est tombée.
Elle s?en va en fondu déchaîné, libre de fuir.
Les fugaces fragrances s?échappent de la terre,
A toi de les suivre, la colère brisera tes fers,
Jubile et jouis va à ta source pour ne pas la tarir.

Christelle


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)




----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

Le hasard numérique.
 Ce fil est-il doué d'intelligence ?
 Ou tout est coïncidence ?


----------



## Irish whistle (17 Janvier 2005)

Tout est coincidence, tout est issue du chaos...Nos atomes de carbone se souviennent des étoiles de mondes perdus, où des collisions incertaines se rappellent à nous. Où es tu toi que j'attend, rencontre ma route ami, je t'en conjure


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Les heureux hasards, la Vie et l'Art en sont pleins...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Ce fil est-il doué d'intelligence ?
> ...



Il est rempli d'émotions... et c'est déjà beaucoup...    
C'est un fil conducteur...


----------



## Irish whistle (17 Janvier 2005)

un possible avatar pour MACMARCO


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> un possible avatar pour MACMARCO


 
 Wahou ! 
 Merci beaucoup Christelle ! :rose:


----------



## jpmiss (17 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Tout est coincidence, tout est issue du chaos...Nos atomes de carbone se souviennent des étoiles de mondes perdus, où des collisions incertaines se rappellent à nous. Où es tu toi que j'attend, rencontre ma route ami, je t'en conjure


 
 7-50-15 c'est tes mensurations?  :casse:


----------



## Irish whistle (17 Janvier 2005)

De rien MACMARCO     comme je suis nouvelle, j'essaie la gentillesse, mais d'habitude je te raconte pas LOLOL

C'est quoi ces chiffres 7-50-15?????


----------



## mado (17 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il est rempli d'émotions... et c'est déjà beaucoup...
> C'est un fil conducteur...


 
 Rempli !! A ras bord !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

>


 
   ... du "grand" ... du "très grand" macmarco !!!!!!


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... du "grand" ... du "très grand" macmarco !!!!!!


 
 Merci TheBig ! :rose:


----------



## macmarco (17 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu es décidément très fort, tes _attirances d'images_ sont magiques !
> :love:


 
 Merci Roberto !


----------



## Gilbertus (17 Janvier 2005)

Après une longue absence - évidemment trop longue - la lecture de _« Ecoute c'est la mer qui roule »_ fut comme à chaque fois... une expérience difficile à décrire !

Comme tu l'as exprimé avant moi, Christelle, je te laisse le redire encore une fois :


> WOW ca fait chaud au coeur de trouver des êtres humains ici bas...


Ah ! Cette longue absence, symptôme d'une chronique incapacité sociale à tisser des liens au delà de l'éphémère...

Enfantine solitude qui jamais ne s'envole malgrès toute mes « _adulteries_ ».
(Ohhh !! le vilain néologisme qui voudrait exprimer combien parfois j'essaye d'être sérieux, constant et adulte, sans vraiment y croire...)

Mais je parle de moi, 
Ce que je fais trop souvent parfois.
Car je suis la personne que je connais le mieux,
Et Dieu sait pourtant que je ne me connais si peu.



Heureusement, ces mots qui roulent, vos mots, me font découvrir tant d'immenses rivages :
J'ai vu le banissement de la connaissance sans âme,
La poèsie dans son plus simple sourire,
L'épicarpe de la mélancolie s'ouvrir et laisser suinter des âmes charmantes.
Un mystère partagé un court instant et caché dans de compréhensibles et accueillantes mémoires, 
Un commencement trouver une fin dans un (re)commencement. (soit dit en passant toi qui a ouvert le rivage, si un jour tu me lis, sache que je te souhaite les plus beaux voyages).
...

Mais je *vous* ai vu *créatures merveilleuses*, merveilleuses au delà de ce que vous pouvez imaginer...

Et si je retourne à ma solitude, en comtemplant la mer qui roule, je sais qu'elle est peuplée d'êtres extraordinaires.



Que vos maux deviennent chansons joyeuses.
Que vos langueurs partagées cimentent vos épanouissements personnels.
Que vos rires et taquineries irriguent paisiblement vos amitiés.

Voeux d'un pessimiste, joyeux dans la beauté de vos âmes partagées.


----------



## macelene (17 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rempli !! A ras bord !



Ce matin en postant mes mots,  je ne pensais pas qu'ils déclencheraient un torrent de mots... :rose:

Ce soir j'ai pris le temps de vous relire, et relire... c'est bon... et puis Gilbertus poste à la suite...
C'est bien de voir un peu les mots des autres remplir ce fil...

Merci à Camisol de nous avoir donné l'envie d'y venir et merci de pouvoir y revenir.

À vous TOutes et TOus un grand sac de douceurs...   elen  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Voeux d'un pessimiste, joyeux dans la beauté de vos âmes partagées.



Merci de partager avec nous, Gilbertus...
Merci Hélène d'adoucir nos âmes...
Merci macmarco de donner de la couleur à nos rêves...
Merci Christelle pour tes mots plein d'espérance...

Merci à toutes et tous de donner de l'humanité à nos errances ...

La mer roule et re-roule, les vagues nous chahutent et nous entraînent, mouvement perpétuel, miroir d'un horizon lointain et pourtant si proche ...

Je voudrais être fort, mais mon coeur est fragile...
Je voudrais être grand mais ne suis qu'infinitésimal...
Je voudrais être bon mais n'en prend pas le temps...
Je voudrais être "vous" pour pénétrer vos âmes...
Je voudrais vous consoler alors que je suis inconsolable...

Puisse la vie me donner simplement la force d'être un "Homme" ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

Hier soir, en retournant chez moi, il y avait eu un accident sur l'autoroute ... il pleuvait ... les flashs bleus et oranges des policiers et des ambulances dansaient sur le bas-côté ... tout le monde roulait au pas...
A côté d'une carcasse de voiture, étendu sur une civière, ce que je devinais être un corps ... recouvert d'une toile orange, auprès duquel s'affairaient une demi-douzaine de pompiers et secouristes...
La pluie redoublait d'intensité et, malgré le chauffage de l'habitacle, je me suis surpris à avoir froid... très froid ... les feux "stop" des voitures qui me précédaient faisaient rougeoyer mon pare-brise ... et les essuie-glaces continuaient leur bruit monotone et lancinant...
Et là, je me suis surpris à prier ... ô non pas les prières qu'on nous apprend le mercredi après-midi au catéchisme, non ! ... une simple pensée sincère pour cet homme ou cette femme, peu importe, qui avait eu la malchance de se trouver là au mauvais endroit et au mauvais moment...
C'était étrange ... je me sentais solidaire comme si le simple fait de penser à lui ou à elle, était susceptible de l'aider à surmonter l'insurmontable...
Je me demandais si lui ou elle avait des enfants ... des parents ... je pensais à mon fils qui devait être aussi sur la même route, probablement quelques kilomètres devant ou derrière moi...
Le noir était revenu, laissant les halos de lumières baigner mon rétroviseur ... 
Je décidais d'appeler mon fils sur son GSM ... au moment où je m'apprêtais à former son numéro, mon téléphone a sonné ... c'était lui ... je décrochais et entendis : "Pa ! c'est moi ! t'es ou ????"
J'avais de la chance ... j'ai toujours eu de la chance ... une chance insolente qui fait que j'ai traversé 55 années de vie sans trop en prendre sur la gueule ... ni moi, ni les miens ...
Dommage que je ne puisse pas la partager cette p.... de chance !!!


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

dans une autre vie


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

L'eau, H2O, est insaisissable. Elle file par le moindre interstice.
  Tous les colmatages sont inopérants.
  Et quand il n'y en a plus, on ne peut plus vivre.
  En tous cas moi je ne sais pas faire sans.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> dans une autre vie


Ah si j'avais une machine à remonter le temps ... je retournerais dans une petite église au printemps 1972 ... le 8 avril 1972 précisément à 10 heures ... l'air y serait frais et vif ... le soleil s'amuserait encore avec les vitraux entourant chaque objet d'un halo de lumière pétillant de poussière...
"Elle" serait là ... à m'attendre, magnifique dans sa robe de mariée, pour qu'une seconde fois, je puisse lui dire à nouveau ... oui !!!

ps : par contre, je mettrais les choses au clair en ce qui concerne l'usage futur d'Internet à la maison parce que être limité à moins d'une demi-heure par jour sous peine de gueule, c'est nase !!!!  .... si tu me lis !!!! :rateau:


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

Entièrement d'accord avec toi Madonna... Pour ce qui me concerne le mois de Mars m'a frappée du sceau piscicole à vie. De l'ile d'Yeu aux rivages de Bretagne, je suis sa fille à cette eau espionne,insondable et omniprésente.

Thebiglebovski J'aimerai tant dire "oui" et connaitre, ce temps de l'union, mais la solitude est mon compagnon a perpetuité...Mais quelle chance à ta compagne!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Mais quelle chance à ta compagne!


...pas certain qu'elle pense la même chose !!!!! :rateau:  :rateau:   

En ce qui concerne ta "solitude à perpétuité", ne soit surtout pas aussi catégorique ni aussi pessimiste ... tu "le" reconnaitras quand il arrivera ... il a simplement un peu de retard ... rien de grave et surtout pas de quoi s'inquiéter sauf naturellement si tu as plus de 90 ans auquel cas il serait justifié de commencer tout doucement à se faire une raison...


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

Pour thebig : 

  rien de moins sur..


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

LOL Non Thebiglebovski  je vais sur mes 36 ans, meme si comme tu le pressent mes 90 sont déja en moi....Pour la petite histoire c'est ma pomme sur l'image de la mer que j'ai envoyé aujourd'hui....
Non il ne viendra pas, il est deja venu cet amour, il m'a suivit pendant 8 ans, mais il n'est plus...Ma partie est donc joué, ce n'est pas si grave

"Quand les hommes vivront d'amour
Il n'y aura plus de misère
Les soldats seront troubadours
Mais nous, nous serons mort mon frère"

Dans la grande chaine de la vie,
Où il fallait que nous passions
Où il fallait que nous soyions
Nous aurons eu la mauvaise partie"


Felix Leclerc, Gilles Vignault, Robert Charlebois"


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

Les états de la matière, au programme de CM2 de ma fille ( :love: )
  Le liquide , le solide, et le gazeux ?

  Il en manque pas un? Le néant ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les états de la matière, au programme de CM2 de ma fille ( :love: )
> Le liquide , le solide, et le gazeux ?
> 
> Il en manque pas un? Le néant ?



En février ! J'ai bon ?    

 Madonna


----------



## macelene (18 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _... Et quand la partie est jouée, tu ne t'en rends plus compte !_


 
tu crois qu'on ne s'en rend pas compte... ou plus compte...?  :hein:

Tuveux dire que ça coule de source... ?

Moi j'en suis pas certaine...  

J'ai pas bien pigé...  mais c'est encore les mystères de la Vie...  :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> tu crois qu'on ne s'en rend pas compte... ou plus compte...?  :hein:


Je crois que Roberto voulait dire que tant qu'on a un souffle de vie, la partie n'est jamais jouée... 
Après ... ben c'est une autre histoire, mais trop longue à raconter parce qu'elle est infinie ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

Flûte ! grillé !!!! :rateau: 
C'est qu'il était à l'affût, le bougre !!!!!


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En février ! J'ai bon ?
> 
> Madonna


 En ce qui concerne le néant février pour moi tu as tout bon.

Je voulais vous remercier, vivants tisseurs de ce fil de "soi". Votre mer fait tanguer comme les rêves, mauvais ou bons. Les deux sont ferments de ce que nous sommes ou seront.

La mer danse et s'habille
des cieux reflétés;
les dessous enrichis
des ses fonds nuancés.
Elle se pare d'écume
fonction de ses humeurs.
La mer est à la fois
faite d'eau, d'air, de terre.

_souvenirs de nulle-part_


----------



## macelene (18 Janvier 2005)

je pense que C. ne pensait pas à la fin de la vie....  mais d'une partie jouée...  celle de l'Amour... :rose:

Et là... je respecte...  

Elle a encore de beaux jours devant Elle...  36 ans...  jeunesse...


poils aus fesses


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Flûte ! grillé !!!! :rateau:
> C'est qu'il était à l'affût, le bougre !!!!!


Certaines mauvaises langues  diraient qu'il est toujours à l'affût des canons 



Sinon, j'ai croisé un souffle de trompettiste, à lunettes rouges, qui s'est révélé sans espoir ; j'ai depuis regardé l'horizon avec la sensation d'être dans une forêt..


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _on dirait des camionneurs cibistes sur une highway sous le soleil de l'Arizona, tu ne trouves pas ??_


    ... on s'en prend une petite bien fraîche sur le prochain parking ???????  
ps : dans ma cabine, j'ai un superbe poster de Monica ... si tu veux, je te l'offre !!!  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Certaines mauvaises langues  diraient qu'il est toujours à l'affût des canons


Arrrfffffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!       
ps : j'aurais voulu la sortir celle-là !!!!! :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2005)

Combien de fois ai je commencé à répondre dans ce fil, combien de fois ai je abandonné, je ne suis pas un littéraire, pas un "intellectuel" comme disent certains (juste un pousse mot, un fouille Google comme dirait...    ), sans compter que l'immense talent de certains (la liste est longue finalement) n'aide pas à vaincre sa "timidité"...
C'est ce sujet (et aussi "les villes de grande solitude") qui m'a rendu accro à ce forum , comme Christelle coucou: bienvenu  ) j'ai découvert qu'effectivement je n'étais pas "seul au monde", et que l'amitié virtuelle était génératrice de grands moments de bonheur, de reflexions profondes, d'envies (ce forum m'a donné envie de lire Rimbaud, Baudelaire, d'écouter Wagner coucou: TheBig)...)...
J'ai découvert ici qu'un écran de d'ordinateur pouvait permettre de se sentir moins seul (oui mon épouse à du mal à comprendre aussi parfois     ). Etre très entouré et se sentir si seul parfois... je sais qu'en disant ça ici, je serais compris...



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Nous sommes aujourd'hui et déjà, je voudrais qu'il soit demain ... et le plus grave, c'est que je ne sais pas pourquoi ...


Oui, c'est une fois de plus exactement ça, sans compter que demain je penserai à hier avec un terrible sentiment de gâchis...   

Vous lire allége mon coeur, efface de mon esprit provisoirement ces noires pensées qui parfois, comme aujourd'hui, ont devancées mon réveil...
Merci à vous...   



			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Ah si j'avais une machine à remonter le temps ...


=> Façon Charlelie   
_
On a loué une maison, pas très loin d'Avignon
à un vieux Polonais qui cherchait une mine d'or,
il faisait bon dès l'aurore, à regarder le ciel
dans un fauteuil en toile,
et les poules imbéciles et le coq d'opéra,
quand le café était prêt, une fenêtre s'ouvrait,
et la mère bonne humeur commentait un de ses rêves
j'ai les pieds gelés mais je me souviens du mois d'août 75

Tu tissais un gilet comme un stage d'artisan en maillot de bain du soir au matin
tes frangins faisaient des sprints à vélo sur une route déserte,
on allait chercher du fromage de chèvre frais, dans la ferme du haut
sur les chaises du jardin, le père barbu chauve pensait à Picasso,
la piscine était loin, mais ça faisait du bien
quand on arrivait, quand on arrivait

On buvait du pastis comme si c'était de l'eau
tu voulais que je reste, tu voulais que je t'enlève
comme un premier amour
on jouait à la pétanque comme des amateurs,
mais y'à guère qu'un amateur pour cent mille navigateurs,
y a un seul conteur pour cent mille baratineur,
j'ai des crampes dans le coup et les yeux qui me piquent,
mais je me souviens...

On écoutait le mistral souffler sur la plaine,
on faisait l'amour sur le toit en regardant les étoiles
y avait rien à gagner les journées passaient tout était simple,
on ne croyait plus en rien, en rien d'autre qu'à l'instant,
et ça jouait de la musique sur tous les sentiments,
pas d'intrigues de village, pas d'ambition,
juste une manière de vivre,
une manière d'être, je me souviens

Mais il ne reste jamais rien de ce qui est vécu,
quelques grains oxydés sur de la paraffine
et des souvenirs idiots mais qui donnent un peu de lumière
les jours de pluie.

Charlélie Couture
La ballade du mois d'août 75  
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

Euh Roberto ! Tu peux me prêter tes mufflers !!!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Etre très entouré et se sentir si seul parfois... je sais qu'en disant ça ici, je serais compris...


... comme je te comprend !!!!!!   
  ... mais alors ... on est déjà deux !!!!!!


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> je pense que C. ne pensait pas à la fin de la vie....  mais d'une partie jouée...  celle de l'Amour... :rose:
> 
> Et là... je respecte...
> 
> ...



Pas si jeune que ca Macelene... La jeunesse (comme sa vieillesse) du corps n'est rien en regard de la cohorte grouillante de neurones (enfin pour moi y'en que deux)...

Merci d avoir compris chere consoeur que ma partie jouée n'était (et c'est deja pas mal) que celle de l amour affectif. Y'a ben qu'ent'nanas qu'on s'comprend (relent berrichon)


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le hasard numérique.
> Ce fil est-il doué d'intelligence ?
> Ou tout est coïncidence ?


 


			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Il est rempli d'émotions... et c'est déjà beaucoup...
> C'est un fil conducteur...


 
  J'ai parfois le sentiment que pleurer aide à vivre. Que les larmes me lavent.
  La douleur ne s'évacue pas, elle nous transforme.
  L'eau lacrymale ne rouille pas la carapace. Elle la transperce et la submerge.
  Les mots n'ont pas de jour, ils n'ont que des valeurs.

  Longtemps les miens sont sortis d'une bouche de carnaval.
  Sans elle, ils sont apeurés, et vivent terrés au fond de moi.
  Je ne les aime pas. Mais je sais désormais les pleurer.

 Ce fil n'est rien qu'un fil. Un petit lien ténu, pour lire entre nos lignes. Pour donner un signe, ou croire à l'hiver. Pour affronter la peur, et tenir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mais il ne reste jamais rien de ce qui est vécu,
> quelques grains oxydés sur de la paraffine
> et des souvenirs idiots mais qui donnent un peu de lumière
> les jours de pluie.


...elle est drôlement jolie, cette lumière...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Pas si jeune que ca Macelene... La jeunesse (comme sa vieillesse) du corps n'est rien en regard de la cohorte grouillante de neurones (enfin pour moi y'en que deux)...
> 
> Merci d avoir compris chere consoeur que ma partie jouée n'était (et c'est deja pas mal) que celle de l amour affectif. Y'a ben qu'ent'nanas qu'on s'comprend (relent berrichon)



 Christelle, tu vois tu les as trouvé les "nanas"  

Deux neurones   Cela ressemble à une blonde  :rateau: 

Avec deux neurones il est possible de faire des connexions et avec des connexions de faire plein de choses  

Comme tu sembles être musicienne, "la musique est le refuge des âmes ulcérées par le bonheur" (Cioran)


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Christelle, tu vois tu les as trouvé les "nanas"
> 
> Deux neurones   Cela ressemble à une blonde  :rateau:
> 
> ...


 

 Je ne suis pas particulièrement à la recherche de nanas  
 et je ne suis pas blonde

 Oh j'avais oublié de vous dire:

 "Se battre dans une bataille perdu d'avance
 Mais avoir du plaisir à la livrer quand même"

 Muddy Waters


----------



## Lo1911 (18 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> L'eau, H2O, est insaisissable. Elle file par le moindre interstice.
> Tous les colmatages sont inopérants.
> Et quand il n'y en a plus, on ne peut plus vivre.
> En tous cas moi je ne sais pas faire sans.


 
 Aout 1996

 Il faut que je me lève, il faut que j'aille pisser. J'en ai mal au ventre, mais je ne peux pas bouger. Je suis glacé et brûlant, je tremble si fort que lit cogne le parquet.
 J'ai implosé depuis six mois, un trou noir à la place du ventre qui aspire toute énergie, toute envie.
 Je vais me lever, je peux me lever. Mes jambes me tiennent à peine, je m'appuie au mur, putain qu'il est long ce couloir. La salle de bain. Une glace. Je me vois mais ne me reconnais pas. 
 Je suis dans un autre espace-temps, je touche mon visage, je ne sens rien, de l'eau, vite.
 C'est froid, c'est du réel, du vivant. Je redescend un peu, ou plutôt je remonte. J'essaie de respirer lentement, mais la panique est là, elle attend juste une pause, que je me remette à écouter si mon coeur bat encore, que j'essaie de me remplir de cet air sans oxygène. 
 De l'eau, encore.


 Aout 2000

 Elle est si chaude que je ne la sens même pas. J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a rien de plus sous la surface que cet air chaud et doux. Et pourtant elle est là, turquoise, presqu'immobile. Je me laisse couler, je ferme les yeux, c'est délicieux.
 Je me relève un peu, je sens la moindre molécule d'air sur ma peau. 
 Je suis vivant, plus que jamais. J'adore ça.


 Courage les filles, il y a toujours une vague qui vient ramasser les saloperies qui traînent sur la plage.


----------



## rezba (18 Janvier 2005)

Lo, tu es beau.
 :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> "Se battre dans une bataille perdu d'avance
> Mais avoir du plaisir à la livrer quand même"
> Muddy Waters


...c'est toute la beauté et la fascination des causes désespérées... la fin n'a que peu d'importance ...
...ce qui est primordial c'est l'acharnement et la volonté développés pour faire reculer cette fin dans les limites de ce que nous maîtrisons... et pour le reste ... après nous les mouches !!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas particulièrement à la recherche de nanas
> et je ne suis pas blonde
> 
> Oh j'avais oublié de vous dire:
> ...



Bonjour Écorchée vive  Bienvenue dans le sujet des rivières pourpres où chacun navigue ici selon ses moyens : esquif, barque, voilier, radeau de branchages, porte-avion, coquille de noie et même canard en plastique qui fait coin-coin quand on le presse, ça aide à camoufler le bruit des vagues. 

PS: noie pas noix bien sûr


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Aout 1996
> 
> Il faut que je me lève, il faut que j'aille pisser. J'en ai mal au ventre, mais je ne peux pas bouger. Je suis glacé et brûlant, je tremble si fort que lit cogne le parquet.
> J'ai implosé depuis six mois, un trou noir à la place du ventre qui aspire toute énergie, toute envie.
> ...


 


 Octobre 2003
 Juin 2004
 Janvier 2005

 Trop rapproché.
 Pas le temps de reprendre son souffle.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Écorchée vive  Bienvenue dans le sujet des rivières pourpres où chacun navigue ici selon ses moyens : esquif, barque, voilier, radeau de branchages, porte-avion, coquille de noie et même canard en plastique qui fait coin-coin quand on le presse, ça aide à camoufler le bruit des vagues.


Quand j'étais jeune, pour moi, c'était un canot pneumatique qui tenait bien la vague haut et fort jusqu'à ce qu'une pimbêche blonde prénommée Rose-Marie se soit mise en tête qu'il lui fallait des talons aiguille pour séduire un pâle mec qui traînait dans un cul de basse-fosse...  
Là, j'ai failli sombrer corps et biens... plutôt corps que biens, d'ailleurs, parce que je n'ai jamais été bien riche...
Depuis, avec ma femme, on privilégie les charentaises ... c'est peut-être moins sexy et avenant, mais c'est beaucoup plus sûr !!!!   :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais jeune, pour moi, c'était un canot pneumatique qui tenait bien la vague haut et fort jusqu'à ce qu'une pimbêche blonde prénommée Rose-Marie se soit mise en tête qu'il lui fallait des talons aiguille pour séduire un pâle mec qui traînait dans un cul de basse-fosse...
> Là, j'ai failli sombrer corps et biens... plutôt corps que biens, d'ailleurs, parce que je n'ai jamais été bien riche...
> Depuis, avec ma femme, on privilégie les charentaises ... c'est peut-être moins sexy et avenant, mais c'est beaucoup plus sûr !!!!   :love:



Et les patins pour ménager le pont bien sûr


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais jeune, pour moi, c'était un canot pneumatique qui tenait bien la vague haut et fort jusqu'à ce qu'une pimbêche blonde prénommée Rose-Marie se soit mise en tête qu'il lui fallait des talons aiguille pour séduire un pâle mec qui traînait dans un cul de basse-fosse...
> Là, j'ai failli sombrer corps et biens... plutôt corps que biens, d'ailleurs, parce que je n'ai jamais été bien riche...
> Depuis, avec ma femme, on privilégie les charentaises ... c'est peut-être moins sexy et avenant, mais c'est beaucoup plus sûr !!


 
 C'est drole, lui il me reprochait d'être trop nature (jean baskets), cela faisait parti meme de ses motifs de séparation...Il me voulait en talons....depuis je lorgne sur ces échasses sans pouvoir me décider à grimper dessus....
 Vous êtes étrange messieurs LOL

 Mon esquif à moi ne ressemble pas à grand chose, mais c'est le mien...De toute façon il ne me sert que pour les autres, je me promène dans l intime de mes abysses, certaine que l'eau me protégera


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> C'est drole, lui il me reprochait d'être trop nature (jean baskets), cela faisait parti meme de ses motifs de séparation...Il me voulait en talons....


   ... alors là !!! ...    Désolé de te dire cela Christelle ... mais ne regrette rien !  
Moi, un jour, j'ai été lourdé comme un malpropre parce que je n'avais pas de bagnole ...  
Il a suffit qu'un pâle type lui tourne autour avec sa Renault 4 pourrie pour qu'elle lui tombe dans les bras... :love: 
La surprise a fait place à la tristesse, la tristesse à l'incompréhension, l'incompréhension à la colère et la colère à ... l'oubli !
Ce qui ne m'empêche pas de penser à elle parfois, au fil de la marée montante ou descendante de ce thread ... sans haine, sans amertume mais parfois avec une petite pointe de regrets bien vite oubliée...
La mer qui roule est une immense machine à laver nos états d'âme ... faut simplement pas oublier d'y ajouter un peu d'adoucissant de temps en temps ...


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

Je ne peux pas mieux dire...Mais je crains que je ne peux pas faire autrement que mettre de l adoucissant: trop sensible, trop à fleur de peau...Alors je passe et repasse le Cap Horn et bientôt les quarantième rugissants de peur que la douceur ne revienne. Mes iles natales du Pacifique me manquent, mais je n'y retournerai pas


----------



## mado (18 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parfois le sentiment que pleurer aide à vivre. Que les larmes me lavent.
> La douleur ne s'évacue pas, elle nous transforme.
> L'eau lacrymale ne rouille pas la carapace. Elle la transperce et la submerge.
> Les mots n'ont pas de jour, ils n'ont que des valeurs.
> ...


 
 Et le carnaval est fini, c'est ça ?
 Il faut maintenant expliquer aux spectateurs que cette marionnette de belle facture n'était qu'un spectacle éphémère. Un beau spectacle certes, avec un épilogue d'anthologie. Criant de vérité.
 Mais attention, les lumières se rallument. Et ça fait toujours un peu mal aux yeux.


----------



## Gilbertus (18 Janvier 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Combien de fois ai je commencé à répondre dans ce fil, combien de fois ai je abandonné, je ne suis pas un littéraire, pas un "intellectuel" comme disent certains (juste un pousse mot, un fouille Google comme dirait...    ), sans compter que l'immense talent de certains (la liste est longue finalement) n'aide pas à vaincre sa "timidité"...


La connaissance et l'éloquence sans âme  sont des déserts sur lesquels souflent les vents de l'orgueil, de la suffisance et de la présomption. Rien ne pousse, on n'y voit à peine l'illusion d'une éternité espérée.

Les mots simples du coeur sont les ruisseaux qui dicrètement irriguent nos vies, nos expériences et parfois nos douleurs.

Ce qui compte ici n'est-ce pas ce que nos coeurs apportent, plus que nos neurones ?

Un neurone, ou même 2, qui tourne bien, vaut mieux que cent qui se disputent...  

J'aime à croire que nous avons tous ici des coeurs ouverts et chaleureux pour une âme qui s'avance  avec honnêteté.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parfois le sentiment que pleurer aide à vivre. Que les larmes me lavent.


Larmes de joie, de tristesse, de colère ou de douleur ... d'indignation aussi ... ou d'impuissance ... nos larmes sont le trop plein de notre coeur ...
Quand j'étais chez les Jésuites, on nous apprenait à ne pas pleurer, à maîtriser nos sentiments et nos émotions ... un homme ne pleure pas nous disait-on !!!
Combien de fois n'ai-je pas, des nuits durant, mordu sur un bout de tissu pour réfréner mon envie de pleurer, pour ne pas qu'on n'entende mes sanglots ...
Heureusement, il y avait mes parents pour qui la vie était un melting-pot de sentiments et d'émotions qu'on pouvait explorer autant qu'on le souhaitait, qu'on pouvait déballer, exposer, triturer dans tous les sens ...
Paradoxalement, le goût de pleurer  me donnait le goût de la vie ... la douceur et l'amertume conjuguée des larmes roulant sur mes joues adolescentes me rassuraient quant à ma capacité d'éprouver des sentiments étranges que d'aucuns jugeaient inopportuns pour un homme en devenir...
L'âge endurcit parait-il ! Pour certains, oui, probablement ! Pour moi non ! ... il m'arrive de pleurer devant un film en regardant une scène qui me bouleverse, en écoutant de la musique, en regardant un paysage, en voyant la tristesse dans les yeux de mes enfants ou des enfants des autres ... vous avouerez que les occasions ne manquent pas ...
Alors, laissez-vous aller ... ne vous retenez pas, ne vous cachez pas ... laissez vos larmes s'écouler librement ... les larmes sont de petites étoiles qui accrochent la lumière et se jouent de vos rides ... vos yeux n'en seront que plus beaux et n'auront d'égal que la profondeur de votre âme...


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> La connaissance et l'éloquence sans âme sont des déserts sur lesquels souflent les vents de l'orgueil, de la suffisance et de la présomption. Rien ne pousse, on n'y voit à peine l'illusion d'une éternité espérée.
> 
> Les mots simples du coeur sont les ruisseaux qui dicrètement irriguent nos vies, nos expériences et parfois nos douleurs.
> 
> ...


 



 Bien parler, ça s'apprend.
 Parler avec son coeur, c'est autre chose...


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> La connaissance et l'éloquence sans âme sont des déserts sur lesquels souflent les vents de l'orgueil, de la suffisance et de la présomption. Rien ne pousse, on n'y voit à peine l'illusion d'une éternité espérée.
> 
> Les mots simples du coeur sont les ruisseaux qui dicrètement irriguent nos vies, nos expériences et parfois nos douleurs.
> 
> ...


 
 Même si je suis d'accord avec toi quant à "ce que nos coeurs apportent", il ne reste pas moins que la forme de l'intelligence est indispensable. Je me souviens de cette fille trop grande, trop carrée d'épaules, trop écorchée vive au point d'être inadaptée au milieu scolaire, puisqu'elle n'avait que son coeur pour tout bagage. On l'a mise dans une classe de CPPN (debiles moyens) pendant deux longues années infernales. Ses parents faisaient confiance en l'éducation nationale et ne voyaient pas cette intelligence du coeur. Il lui a fallu déployer tout ce qu'elle n'était pas, intellgence, raison, et adaptation pour ce sortir de cette enfer. Bien des années après elle a eu sa licence de musicologie.

 Le coeur, les "tripes" sont le moteur de nos individualités cellulaires, mais la mise en forme est indispensable pour traduire autant qu il est possible de le faire, ce flux et reflux de nos émotions


----------



## Hache-Hache (18 Janvier 2005)

Tiens un sujet qui parle de spleen voilà qui me parle, alors mes pas vont là suivent quelques traces, de toutes façons, c'est "pas perdus" depuis quelques temps : une errance tranquille sans amarres à n'avoir jamais fini.

_Un Bar donc pour m'accueillir quelques connaissances mais je reste discret il n'était pas dit que des passerelles existent.
*Le spleen* la mer le train et les aiguillages, images parlantes en demi-teintes divers poids et douleurs.

Et l'autre qui vient me voir.
Jamais loin.

"Salut, me dit-il en souriant.
- Salut je réponds, t'as l'air en forme dis-moi tu es plus beau que jamais plus beau que je ne l'ai jamais été... T'as maigri non ?
- Oui. 
- Je t'ai vu l'autre jour promener tes belles chaussures neuves dans la poussière du Jardin du Luxembourg... Tu avais l'air bien.
- Ah tu m'as vu ? Tu aurais du venir me saluer. Oui c'était une belle matinée."
Il me sourit. Il sait que j'étais là derrière les grilles vertes et sait que je sais et que je le trouve beau.

"Je te croyais parti, disparu ? demande t-il.
- "Bourreau fais ton office" ? Non tu vois je reste là quand même. Je suis un faible : je n'avais pas tout à fait vidé mon sac, et le sac lui a disparu, avec l'eau du bain... résultat je reste là. Je ne sers pas à grand'chose : j'ai même pas de regrets."
Il sourit : 
"Tu cherches où crêcher ? Je ne peux même pas t'héberger.
- J'ai besoin de rien. J'ai toujours aimé marcher, marcher... Je suis ce qu'on appellait autrefois un chemineau, tu vois ? Un bout de chemin avec moi-même. Il manque l'arrivée, mais bon.
- Tu avais fait l'essentiel de la ballade, non ?"
Je regarde mon verre vide. Au moins n'ai-je pas à me demander s'il est à moitié plein.
"Oui. Les derniers soubresauts n'ont eu que peu d'importance, sauf pour achever la bête.
- Tu bois quoi ?
- Une bière.
- Blonde ?... Brune ?..."
Je ricane : on s'est toujours bien entendu lui et moi, avec ses blagues à la con.

"J'aime bien ici, je murmure. Il fait bon. Il y a même du monde que je connais...
- Ouais mais c'est pas ta place, pas le bon carnaval, justement...
- Tu as peur pour toi ?
- Non... ! Il sourit. Je veux dire que sans continuité tu n'as aucun sens mon chéri.
- Tu sais si je me retourne et que je fais un signe, il y en aura pour me dire "Salut mec !"
- Oui et alors ?
- Rien : je suis innofensif. Je suis là à cause du spleen. Un truc qu'a posté Poildep. J'aime bien Poildep.
- Moi aussi.
- Je suis là pour boire parce que c'est la nuit que je n'ai pas d'amarres, pas pu achever mon voyage, et je suis là à cause du spleen... Tu as connu le spleen, toi ? Le vrai, pas le chagrin de jeune homme... ?
- Non. Je ne crois pas.
- Tu es un grand gars costaud, positif. Monsieur-sourire. Tu dois en exaspérer du monde !"
Il éclate de rire.
"Moi si j'ai connu.
- Je sais, dit-il en me donnant un coup de poing sur l'épaule, pas fort. C'est pour ça que je t'aime.
- Et même... (je fais tourner mon verre à la lumière la mousse a séché en haut) ce qu'il y a eu de pire personne n'en sais rien : pas eu le temps d'étaler mes tourments que le vide m'aspirait déjà...
- Ça vaut la peine ?
- Je sais pas Mec pas pu faire le tri posément. Plus de sac où regarder dedans.
- Le sac a disparu mais pas le contenu j'ai tout ramassé.
- Ça sert à rien.
- Bon t'as fini ta déprime, là ?
- Je suis là à cause du spleen...
Il fait une drôle de tête on dirait.

"Le dernier coup, personne ne sait n'aura su, au delà des limites.
- T'as passé ton temps à aller trop loin... C'est pas un reproche.
- Oui. Mais là c'était elle et moi à dépasser tout. Elle au delà de l'entendement, moi en dessous bien en dessous de toute dignité, et puis même il y avait l'inconnu... en fuite. On a eu de la chance putain de putain : il a pris la fuite !
- Oui je sais.
- Une nuit rue d'Assas.
- Je sais.
- Et après j'étais détruit jamais je n'ai été aussi proche de la mort.
- Mmh ?
- ... le vide du sixième me fascinait un vertige permanent, même pas une fascination du morbide, pas un élan adolescent non : l'anéantissement total de l'idée de moi. Rien pour se raccrocher la vraie vie n'était qu'un écho familier assourdi j'avais bousillé.
- Oui. Mais tu es resté debout malgré tout ?
- Non. Recroquevillé mais vivant nous n'étions que deux à savoir, et elle, l'autre était hors-champs déjà : j'étais seul et bourré de poison et alors mourir n'avait même aucun sens.
- Et ?
- Le Musée Zadkine rue d'Assas. Près de chez elle je n'ai pas osé aller la voir pas osé appeler de cette cabine maudite alors je suis allé dans ce musée. Par habitude.
- Je crois que je vois.
- Ah bon ?... Là dans l'atelier du sculpteur, figé en salle d'exposition dans le silence la poussière l'odeur de meuble ciré j'ai vu une beauté, des sculptures féminines des stylisations pleine de pureté des tourments qui n'étaient pas à moi et... lui il a fait ça, il a donné cela plutôt que de rester inerte. Immobile j'ai regardé longtemps longtemps... J'ai compris que j'avais de la chance et que tout étéait terminé. Terminé. TERMINÉ. Il s'est passé quelque chose là simplement.
- Je crois même...
- Oui ?
- Que c'est toi qui est entré dans ce musée minuscule et que c'est moi qui en suis sorti."
Ça me fait rigoler, cette idée.

"Et Bram van Velde, aussi, s'exclame t-il. Tu te souviens de l'expo à Châtillon... Ou Montrouge ?
- Oui, je réponds. Un vrai soleil à chauffer les os, ce mec.
- Zadkine et van Velde. Heureusement qu'ils étaient là au bon moment.
- Mieux que des amis.
- Tu reprends quelque chose ?
- Non j'ai fini." 

Je me lève enfile mon vieux truc informe en laine et cachemire il fut un temps où ça avait de la gueule cette veste. Mais là les poches baillent c'est tout de travers.
Tant pis je n'ai à plaire à personne.
"Je te laisse tu en as des choses à faire je remballe mes miettes, et bonne chance, Mec. Mais je ne m'en fais pas.
- On risque bien de ne pas se revoir...
- Je sais. C'est pour ça que je suis venu. One-shot."_

Après je suis sorti personne m'attends j'irai bien me perdre dans une grande aquarelle veloutée qui puisse m'avaler. 
Fin de partie ne plus s'interroger.
*Du orange pour toujours.*


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bien parler, ça s'apprend.
> Parler avec son coeur, c'est autre chose...



Alors que dans la vie réelle, un regard ou une attitude peuvent suffire à traduire des sentiments, ici, sur le forum, les mots sont le vecteur obligé de la communication ...
malheureusement ...
J'ai un pote qui, s'il parvient avec facilité à faire passer ses émotions oralement, s'estime tout-à-fait incapable de les coucher par écrit ... comme il dit : "sur le papier, je bégaye...!"  
Enfin c'est ce qu'il pense ... parce que tous les mails que je reçois de lui sont d'une élégance rare de simplicité, d'intelligence et d'émotion ... comme quoi !!!  
J'avoue même que parfois, j'envie son style....  
Pour moi, le problème était un peu "différent" ! Au départ ... je suis flamand d'origine (un petit flamin comme on disait de mon temps avec tout ce que cela supposait d'idées préconçues) - en effet, pour beaucoup de têtes bien pensantes de l'époque, et à quelques exceptions près, un "petit flamin" ne pouvait devenir que mineur ou ouvrier agricole dans le meilleur des cas - la flandre avait été longtemps le réservoir de main d'oeuvre non qualifiée de la wallonie au même titre que l'Italie d'ailleurs, grande pourvoyeuse de mineurs de fond dans les mines wallonnes... :rateau: 
Que le "flamin" ne sache ni lire ni écrire, tout le monde s'en fichait ... de toutes façons la seule chose qu'on lui demandait c'était d'être un bon "manuel" pas trop cher et docile !!!
Je décidais donc de "conjurer le sort" et d'apprendre à manier la langue française avec dextérité, tant au niveau de l'oral que de l'écrit... ce fut d'autant plus facile et agréable que j'adorais lire les grands auteurs français et très vite, je devins un "as" (  ) de la rédaction française et dépassais même mes petits collègues wallons... un comble !!!! :rateau:   
Le résultat dépassa tellement vite mes espérances que j'en vins à savoir moins bien m'exprimer et rédiger en flamand qu'en français...  
Alors, pour mes compatriotes flamands de l'époque, je suis devenu une sorte de traître, un "petit belge" mi-wallon, mi-flamand ... un bâtard quoi !!!!  
Et pour mes compatriotes wallons, je suis devenu  un faux wallon qui porte un nom de flamin...  
Mais maintenant, la situation a bien changée et les cartes ont été redistribuées entre la flandre et la wallonie ... le langage du coeur est universel et n'a pas besoin de mots ni de grandes phrases pour s'exprimer ... heureusement !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Si tu veux comprendre le mot bonheur, il faut l?entendre comme récompense et non comme but.
[ Antoine de Saint-Exupéry ]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Janvier 2005)

Citation inconnue :
La mélancolie, c'est le bonheur de la tristesse


Excusez-moi à l'avance, je n'ai pas votre talent 

Déjà se réveiller, recommencer encore
Sans le vouloir vraiment, sans même être d'accord.
Et puis se retrouver tout seul devant la glace
Sans interlocuteur, noyé dans cet espace.
Se poser des questions, n'avoir pas de réponse,
Rien qu'un cri de terreur, comme un coup de semonce.
Etre seul et se dire "Mais qui est donc cet homme ?"
Pour mieux s'apercevoir qu'on n'est rien qu'un fantôme.
Alors perdre l'espoir, jouer les survivants,
Ne plus se rappeler la vie d'auparavant.
Jouer la facilité, se déclarer perdant.
Jusque dans la bêtise, n'être pas regardant.
Entrer dans le tunnel, n'en pas voir la sortie,
Avancer et se perdre, petit à petit.
Illusion d'une vie. Mais qui tire les ficelles
De cette vie qui oscille comme une balancelle ?
Alors rentrer chez soi, ne plus vouloir courir
Et puis se recoucher, encore une fois mourir.


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Excusez-moi à l'avance, je n'ai pas votre talent


Tu n'as vraiment pas à t'excuser.


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

Cliquez sur l'image...
 Attention, elle est volontairement énorme !


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Cliquez sur l'image...
> Attention, elle est volontairement énorme !


T'as un nouveau scanner à rayons X ? 



Très joli, Monsieur Marco.


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'as un nouveau scanner à rayons X ?
> 
> 
> 
> Très joli, Monsieur Marco.


 
  

 Merci Mike !


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

WOWWOWWOOW

Merci MACMARCO, j'ai entraperçu mon poeme sur ta main parmi d'autre écris, j'en ai eu les larmes au yeux. C'est beau


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> WOWWOWWOOW
> 
> Merci MACMARCO, j'ai entraperçu mon poeme sur ta main parmi d'autre écris, j'en ai eu les larmes au yeux. C'est beau


 
 
 Merci Christelle.


----------



## macmarco (18 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> *Trop fort MacMarco.*
> Je m'incline !
> :mouais:
> :rose:


 
   
 T'es con !


----------



## Gilbertus (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Merci d avoir compris chere consoeur que ma partie jouée n'était (et c'est deja pas mal) que celle de l amour affectif. Y'a ben qu'ent'nanas qu'on s'comprend (relent berrichon)



Les hommes sont des créatures étranges pour les femmes,
Les femmes sont un mystère pour les hommes,
C'est bien connu...

Notre plus grande richesse est devenue notre perte, nous devenons des coquilles sexués imperméables à toutes compréhensions mutuelles, acceptation et vraie découverte de nos différences.

Et pourtant l'homme n'est rien sans la femme et inversement.

Je ne serais jamais un homme avec sa part de féminité, mais je peux et je veux essayer d'être un homme qui accueille la féminité, au plus profond de son âme, par pour faire sien une chose que jamais il ne possèdera, mais pour partager, le plus proche possible de la réalité, ce que la femme peut apporter de sa différence.  

L'homme en lui même est incomplet.. Il lui manque la femme.

Il est illusoire de croire qu'il peut la posséder, la modeler à son désir. Il peut juste s'oublier dans le don de soi qu'est l'amour, pour espérer la voir lui offrir un peu de ses trésors.


----------



## Gilbertus (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne peux pas mieux dire...Mais je crains que je ne peux pas faire autrement que mettre de l adoucissant: trop sensible, trop à fleur de peau...Alors je passe et repasse le Cap Horn et bientôt les quarantième rugissants de peur que la douceur ne revienne. Mes iles natales du Pacifique me manquent, mais je n'y retournerai pas



Peut-être que quelqu'un t'y ramera. 

C'est ce que je te souhaite. 

Et qu'il ait le courage d'affronter tes tempêtes, 
de prendre la barre telle qu'elle est. 
De gonfler tes voiles de passions et de respect.

C'est ce que je te souhaite.

Qu'il sache repriser les coeurs déchiqueter.
Qu'il soit uniquement pour toi 
Et pourtant ouvert aux autres.

C'est ce que je te souhaite.

Mais sera tu prête à prendre le rique de te rappeler ta souffrance.
De faire confiance à nouveau,
De te laisser secourir.

C'est ce que je te souhaite.

Mais ne laisse pas ton coeur se noyer dans l'amer,
Ne fait pas cette dernière faveur à l'orgueilleux,
Qui n'a pas su t'aimer pour ce que tu es.

C'est ce que je te souhaite.


----------



## Irish whistle (18 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes sont des créatures étranges pour les femmes,
> Les femmes sont un mystère pour les hommes,
> C'est bien connu...
> Notre plus grande richesse est devenue notre perte, nous devenons des coquilles sexués imperméables à toutes compréhensions mutuelles, acceptation et vraie découverte de nos différences.
> ...



Soit! tu exprimes là de bien jolies pensées honnetes, et sincères. La fin des experiences effectives me concernant, est bien le résultat de ma terreur de souffrir de nouveau, comme l'est la fuite de l'estime de soit. Je n'ai pas remis en cause l'ensemble de la gente masculine, j'ai bien rencontré des hommes comme certains sur ce forums, des êtres humains que j'ai eu envie d'acceuillir avec tout ce qui me constitue, mais je ne suis pas faite pour aimé d'amour. Cela sonne tragique, mais après tout ce n'est que ma très petite existence dont il s'agit
Quant à toi et bien elle a bien de la chance celle qui partage ou qui partagera ta vie. J'applaudis des deux mains quand tu dis "Je ne serais jamais un homme avec sa part de féminité, mais je peux et je veux essayer d'être un homme qui accueille la féminité" Oui je suis entierement d'accord nous ne serons jamais égaux sur nos rapports amoureux et affectif (heureusement d'ailleurs et uniquement sur ce sujet parceque pour le reste nous sommes bel et bien égaux), et cela me touche d'entendre ces paroles...Oui elle a bien de la chance  

Et puis que se passe t il aujourd'hui? Ce soir? Mon sextant ne m indiquait pas cette lattitude, des rivages inconnus se signalent sur cette ligne, Thebig puis toi Gilbertus, il est pourtant vrai que cet hémisphere en forme de pomme je le connais pourtant, mais vous...Vous n'étiez pas censés vous trouvez là... :rose: Je suis entrée depuis aujourd hui en eaux troubles, je vais donc dormir sur le pont accrochée plus que d'ordinaire à cette fichue barre. Bonne nuit


----------



## Gilbertus (18 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais chez les Jésuites, on nous apprenait à ne pas pleurer, à maîtriser nos sentiments et nos émotions ... un homme ne pleure pas nous disait-on !!!



« Alors Jésus pleura ; et les juifs disaient voyez comme il l'aimait ! » (Évangile de Jean chapitre 11 versets 35 et 36)

C'est dommage pour ces hommes d'avoir oublié que leur maitre a pleuré sur un ami.


----------



## Gilbertus (18 Janvier 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je ne suis pas faite pour aimé d'amour. Cela sonne tragique, mais après tout ce n'est que ma très petite existence dont il s'agit.



Aucun être humain, même le plus vil, n'a été créé pour ne pas être aimé. 
Il faut « juste » trouver une source qui n'a pas été trop souillée par notre égoïsme. 
Et c'est bien là le plus difficile.

Aucune existence n'est trop petite. 
Il faut « juste » qu'elle trouve son épanouissement.
Et c'est bien là le plus difficile.

Mais laisse ton état de conscience oublier mes paroles, sûrement trop difficles à entendre en cet instant, pour qu'un jours peut-être elle fleurissent dans ton âme.


----------



## Gilbertus (18 Janvier 2005)

Petite précsion :



			
				christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> Même si je suis d'accord avec toi quant à "ce que nos coeurs apportent", il ne reste pas moins que la forme de l'intelligence est indispensable. [...]
> Le coeur, les "tripes" sont le moteur de nos individualités cellulaires, mais la mise en forme est indispensable pour traduire autant qu il est possible de le faire, ce flux et reflux de nos émotions



Je suis fervent partisan de l'intelligence et de la connaissance, et meme de l'excellence. Mais je ne peux l'imposer, de plus elle n'est pas une garantie de qualité.

Un jour, un étrange prof de math en histoire de l'art (et oui il y en a !!!) nous a dit (a peu près dans l'idée) :
« Dès le moment où vous commencez à étudier un sujet vous êtes un spécialiste par rapport à nous qui n'avons pas étudier ce même sujet. Et ce que vous nous apporterez nous enrichira. »

Et donc chacun a à apporter quelque chose de beau (et tant mieux si l'éloquence l'accompagne). Mais effectivement :





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Bien parler, ça s'apprend.
> Parler avec son coeur, c'est autre chose...


----------



## Gilbertus (18 Janvier 2005)

Comme bien souvent, je réagit à vos post un peu en retard.  

Et vu que j'ai dépassé de largement la «1/2 heure » numérique, l'autre moitié de moi-même s'impatiente.

Bonne soirée à ceux qui dans l'obscur feront veiller la lumière de ce thread...


----------



## macelene (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Bonne soirée à ceux qui dans l'obscur feront veiller la lumière de ce thread...









​



_Sara Saudek. The Kiss  1999_​


----------



## mado (19 Janvier 2005)

Je me souviens de ce sommeil qui fuit.
De ces nuits qui se muent en kaléidoscopes
d'un passé recomposé mais révolu.

Changer de temps. Mais garder l'essentiel.
Aimer sans contraindre.


----------



## einqui (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Les hommes sont des créatures étranges pour les femmes,
> Les femmes sont un mystère pour les hommes,
> C'est bien connu...
> 
> ...



Que diraient ces hommes dont le coeur bat pour l'un des leurs? Ces femmes qui cherchent la chaleur des bras de Venus?

Bien sur, je ne peux qu'adherer a ton message, mais l'Amour nes'embarasse pas des frontieres artificielles créées par ceux qui ontoublie que Jesus a pleuré.
Et l'Amour n'est pas seulement charnel.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Janvier 2005)

Goûter l'esprit d'autrui constitue une expérience irréductible 
Parfois du néant sortent des entités attirées par le goût de nos pensées


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (19 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne serais jamais un homme avec sa part de féminité, mais je peux et je veux essayer d'être un homme qui accueille la féminité, au plus profond de son âme, par pour faire sien une chose que jamais il ne possèdera, mais pour partager, le plus proche possible de la réalité, ce que la femme peut apporter de sa différence.
> 
> L'homme en lui même est incomplet.. Il lui manque la femme.
> 
> Il est illusoire de croire qu'il peut la posséder, la modeler à son désir. Il peut juste s'oublier dans le don de soi qu'est l'amour, pour espérer la voir lui offrir un peu de ses trésors.



Je pense que l'homme et la femme se modélent l'un et l'autre depuis toujours, et à bien y regarder chaque être est complet et posséde les deux énergies, c'est la théorie de l'anima et de l'animus de Jung, qui effectivement saute aux yeux  :rateau: 
Tout dépend de la femme ou de l'homme en question, mais je pense que le vrai sujet est de ne faire plus qu'une...ou qu'un  :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (20 Janvier 2005)

Pourquoi ? Pourquoi toujours cette même haine ?
Quand  l'espoir surnage, le voilà englouti de nouveau.

Comme un fauve de ses griffes se lacérer,
Jusqu"à ce que des lambeaux surgisse un papillon.

Une heure, une heure seulement devenir autre.
Etre lumineux, centre des regards et de l'amour.

Mais de cette chair ne sort que souffrance.
De ce corps que dégoût et plaies de mon âme.

Vouloir que sa tête explose,
Pour envoyer mille échos de ses pensées torturées.
Dans l'espoir d'un ailleurs plus exaltant.

Mais de se crâne ne sort rien.
Juste une prison de ma misère. 
Seulement la terrible forêt,
De mes sentiments abscons.

J'y vois cette lumière, si lointaine,
Qui me dit qu'autre pourrait être mon destin.

Elle me traverse et me laisse un goût d'impossible salut.
Elle m'échappe et me vomit cette misérable obscurité qui me nourrit jour après jour.

Sauvez-moi ! Sortez-moi du trou nauséabond de moi-même.
Guidez mes mains engourdies vers ces trésors disponibles.

Donnez moi les onguents de vos sourires,
De peur que mes plaies s'éternisent.


----------



## Irish whistle (20 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Pourquoi toujours cette même haine ?
> Quand  l'espoir surnage, le voilà englouti de nouveau.
> 
> Comme un fauve de ses griffes se lacérer,
> ...




Nous habitons décidement le meme univers
Je t'adore


----------



## macmarco (20 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus...


----------



## mado (21 Janvier 2005)

La tramontane souffle fort nous dit Luc.
Une bonne occasion pour aller voir les éoliennes et les fous du vent de La Franqui.


----------



## macmarco (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La tramontane souffle fort nous dit Luc.
> Une bonne occasion pour aller voir les éoliennes et les fous du vent de La Franqui.



Superbe tableau, j'aime beaucoup !   :love:

Merci madonna !   :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> La tramontane souffle fort nous dit Luc.
> Une bonne occasion pour aller voir les éoliennes et les fous du vent de La Franqui.



Cela me rappelle le Cap Fréhel en Bretagne.

Ce site est merveilleux. 

Lorsque l'on vient du côté de Fort La Latte, de nuit, on roule a travers des routes vallonées, plongeant et émergeant sans cesse de la végétation. Et à la sortie d'un virage, un flash...

Lumière mystérieuse s'il en ait. 

Perdu ! Sans plus de repères visuels tellement le ciel cherche l'étreinte de la mer, entrainaint à sa suite une terre trop gorgée de la luxuriance de ses larmes.

Toujours cette lumière surprenante et fugace...

Et au faîte d'une route, ou serait-ce un détour de notre esprit, enfin la compréhension !!!

C'est le phare du Cap Fréhel, qui inlassablement envoie son bras de lumière au secours des hommes perdus par les amours impétueuses de la mer et du ciel.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> C'est le phare du Cap Fréhel, qui inlassablement envoie son bras de lumière au secours des hommes perdus par les amours impétueuses de la mer et du ciel.


----------



## macmarco (23 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Cela me rappelle le Cap Fréhel en Bretagne.
> 
> Ce site est merveilleux.
> 
> ...



Ah !
Le Cap Fréhel ! :love: :love: :love:

Gilbertus


----------



## mado (23 Janvier 2005)

Salut les bretons  :love:

Notre mer est réputée plus calme.
Il n'en est pas toujours ainsi. Loin de là.
Et le vent et ses soudaines rafales vous empêchent de trouver votre souffle parfois. Vous brûlent les lèvres jusqu'au sang.


----------



## alèm (24 Janvier 2005)

dingue que ce soit pas Gwendounet qui cause mais mor bihan = petite mer...

pas tempêtueuse mais "difficile" question navigation ! 

ici, la mer ne roule pas, elle hennit au galop ! 

bise à toi "la isla bonita"


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Salut les bretons  :love:
> 
> Notre mer est réputée plus calme.
> Il n'en est pas toujours ainsi. Loin de là.
> Et le vent et ses soudaines rafales vous empêchent de trouver votre souffle parfois. Vous brûlent les lèvres jusqu'au sang.



Je ne sais pas de quelle mer tu parles, moi là seule que je connaisse c'est celle qui vient lécher les plages de Bretagne.

L'impétueuse mer qui ne se laisse pas dompter, avec qui il faut lutter sur sa frêle embarcation (à voile il va de soit) Cette mer que j'aime, avec qui je me mesurer, qui me fait vivrer, mais avant tout que je respecte.

Cette mer dans laquelle mes yeux se noient, le temps d'un soir, où la solitude m'a couverte de ses bras. Cette mer que j'admire en ne souhaitant que m'y plonger. Ne faire plus qu'un avec elle, découvrir ses secrets, voir son monde et courir la planète dans son sein.

Mais je suis et reste terrien. Pauvre terrien qui ne voit pas plus loin que son pauvre regard si souvent plein de son imbécile orgueil.

Là voilà la mer que je connais...


----------



## mado (25 Janvier 2005)

Chez Yslaire, y'a même la mer qui roule :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

Et la Mer achève de raboter les aspérités noueuses de nos émotions...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Là voilà la mer que je connais...


Moi, "ma" mer, c'est celle de mon enfance ... celle des mois de juillet quand on partait pour deux semaines en pension de famille à La Panne ... celle des longues promenades, les pieds dans les vaguelettes et le filet à crevettes au bout des bras... celle de l'ambre solaire qui sentait si bon, celle des petits seaux et pelles en plastic que parfois on enterrait par erreur et qu'on ne retrouvait plus ... celle de ma mère qui était si belle quand elle se dénouait les cheveux sous le parasol ... 
Et le soleil qui vibrait, et le bruit des vagues, et le vent qui nous caressait les épaules ...
La mer des pique-nique dans les dunes ... le saucisson plein de sable qui crissait sous les dents ... et ma petite casquette avec une visière en plastic teinté vert ...
Chaque année, on allait toujours au même endroit à quelques mètres près ... mon père jouait avec moi ... ma mère bronzait ... c'était simple ... c'était bien !!!
Je retourne souvent au même endroit ... je marche sur le sable, je flâne à l'endroit même ou il y a plus de 40 ans nous étions réunis ... rien n'a changé ou presque ... la mer est imperturbable ... elle est le lien entre mon passé et mon présent ... peut-être se souvient-elle encore ... ... ...


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Janvier 2005)

Tu m'excites grand fou !!


----------



## Gilbertus (25 Janvier 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Chez Yslaire, y'a même la mer qui roule :love:



Magnifique.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'excites grand fou !!


    ... l'effet "saucisson plein de sable qui crisse sous les dents" probablement !!!!  
...Allez ... file maintenant !!!!! :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

Juste un instant, j'aimerais que la chance joue en ma faveur... un instant de répit... qu'importe ce qu'on sera demain...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Juste un instant, j'aimerais que la chance joue en ma faveur... un instant de répit... qu'importe ce qu'on sera demain...


Moi, la chance a toujours été à mes côtés ... aussi loin que je m'en souvienne !
Elle était déjà là le jour de ma naissance et ne m'a plus quittée ...
Bien sûr, je ne parle pas de la chance qui vous fait gagner aux jeux de hasard ou autres loteries, mais de celle plus discrète mais toute aussi insolente qui vous évite le coup de balançoire dans la tronche quand vous traversez la vie comme vous traversez une cour de récréation en sautant dans les flaques en rigolant comme un taré...
La chance des nases, comme dirait bebert ! la chance de ceux qui s'efforcent de ne pas trop penser à demain et de ceux qui sont tout sauf prévoyants...
C'est cette chance-là que je voudrais que tu rencontres Hélène ... sûr que si elle te rencontrait, elle ne te quitterait plus ...


----------



## macelene (25 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, la chance a toujours été à mes côtés ... aussi loin que je m'en souvienne !
> Elle était déjà là le jour de ma naissance et ne m'a plus quittée ...
> Bien sûr, je ne parle pas de la chance qui vous fait gagner aux jeux de hasard ou autres loteries, mais de celle plus discrète mais toute aussi insolente qui vous évite le coup de balançoire dans la tronche quand vous traversez la vie comme vous traversez une cour de récréation en sautant dans les flaques en rigolant comme un taré...
> La chance des nases, comme dirait bebert ! la chance de ceux qui s'efforcent de ne pas trop penser à demain et de ceux qui sont tout sauf prévoyants...
> C'est cette chance-là que je voudrais que tu rencontres Hélène ... sûr que si elle te rencontrait, elle ne te quitterait plus ...



tout discrètement... merci Mon TheBIg...  :love:


----------



## monoeil (25 Janvier 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Juste un instant, j'aimerais que la chance joue en ma faveur... un instant de répit... qu'importe ce qu'on sera demain...



La chance, c'est un "dé lisse"


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Moi, "ma" mer, c'est celle de mon enfance ... celle des mois de juillet quand on partait pour deux semaines en pension de famille à La Panne ... celle des longues promenades, les pieds dans les vaguelettes et le filet à crevettes au bout des bras... celle de l'ambre solaire qui sentait si bon, celle des petits seaux et pelles en plastic que parfois on enterrait par erreur et qu'on ne retrouvait plus ... celle de ma mère qui était si belle quand elle se dénouait les cheveux sous le parasol ...
> Et le soleil qui vibrait, et le bruit des vagues, et le vent qui nous caressait les épaules ...
> La mer des pique-nique dans les dunes ... le saucisson plein de sable qui crissait sous les dents ... et ma petite casquette avec une visière en plastic teinté vert ...
> Chaque année, on allait toujours au même endroit à quelques mètres près ... mon père jouait avec moi ... ma mère bronzait ... c'était simple ... c'était bien !!!
> Je retourne souvent au même endroit ... je marche sur le sable, je flâne à l'endroit même ou il y a plus de 40 ans nous étions réunis ... rien n'a changé ou presque ... la mer est imperturbable ... elle est le lien entre mon passé et mon présent ... peut-être se souvient-elle encore ... ... ...



il y a un quelque chose dans ton post, TheBig, de magnifiquement subtil. Ce doux souvenir fait fuir la nostalgie, pour ne laisser que les événements qui ont construit une vie dans le calme bonheur. Tout cela donne le sentiment d'un paisible mouvement qui va de l'avant sans chercher à se brûler dLes sentations que je ressens, ne sauraient cerner avec précision ta réalité. Mais j'envie ta chance et ta tranquillité.
Merci de partager un peu la douceur de ce que peut être la vie.


----------



## mado (1 Février 2005)

Je me souviens de trucs que je croyais bien enterrés. Avec fleurs et couronnes. Je ne cherche pas à me souvenir. Je cherche à comprendre. J'explore le labyrinthe interne. Une visite de cimetière en quelque sorte. De belles allées, bien numérotées, et comme au Père Lachaise, il y a les stars de la mémoire. Celles qu'on entretient avec culte, ferveur et aveuglement. Bref.
Et au détour d'un sillon cérébral, ou d'une rue bien connue, peut-être les deux, c'est le bug. Un souvenir mort-vivant ! Une vraie saleté ! Qui dérègle la boussole. 
Se désoler, se réjouir ? Comment savoir sans comprendre ? 
Changer de filtres. Déconstruire .


----------



## Nephou (2 Février 2005)

Merci pour ces fanals qui percent un peu ma nuit. J'en arrive à penser qu'il n'est pas vain d'écrire.


----------



## mado (2 Février 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ces fanals qui percent un peu ma nuit. J'en arrive à penser qu'il n'est pas vain d'écrire.


 
Je ne sais pas s'il est vain d'écrire. Parfois c'est juste une nécessité impérieuse. Maladroite, égoïste, exhibitionniste. Une sorte d'exorcisme pour moi. Chasser ses démons, en tous cas une partie.
Qu'il est difficile de relire un passé ! De regarder toutes ces statues tomber une à une de leurs piédestals. De comprendre que ce n'est pas si grave, elles étaient en vulgaire stuc.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Février 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas s'il est vain d'écrire. Parfois c'est juste une nécessité impérieuse. Maladroite, égoïste, exhibitionniste. Une sorte d'exorcisme pour moi. Chasser ses démons, en tous cas une partie.
> Qu'il est difficile de relire un passé ! De regarder toutes ces statues tomber une à une de leurs piédestals. De comprendre que ce n'est pas si grave, elles étaient en vulgaire stuc.



Le défaut appelle la caresse


----------



## mado (4 Février 2005)

Pour revenir dans le sujet.
Là ce n'est plus la mer qui roule, mais l'eau qui gronde.






Je ferais bien un grand plongeon ce matin.


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

Edward HOPPER - The Martha McKeen of Wellfleet​


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Edward HOPPER - The Martha McKeen of Wellfleet​




Je ne sais pas trop quoi dire :rose: :rose:.
Juste que ça fait du bien. Vraiment.
Merci.


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2005)

salut chère amie, il faut parfois que les _flots_ débordent. N'hésite pas quand il y a besoin ! 

et puis, nous sommes là hein !


----------



## mado (6 Février 2005)

Ça va finir par vraiment déborder.. :rose:


----------



## Irish whistle (6 Février 2005)

J'étais prise dans les glaces du cercle Pathétique. Esquif improbable, mon véhicule ne réagissait même plus à cet environement hostile, toutes mes fibres glacées ne se contentaient que de se souvenir du temps d'avant, d'avant Le Naufrage. Cyclique, chronique, la solitude froide m'était devenue insignifiante et m'avait vaguement anésthésiée.
Finalement il ne fallut pas grand chose: un air de bombarde lointain par forums interposé, un air de deja-vu, un air marin tempéré pour le moins. La bretagne m'appelle, et son air est doux. Je sors des glaces.
Comment as tu fais? Comment m'as tu remarquée? Comment as tu su? J'ai beau savoir que ces questions sont les ingrédients parfaits pour l'elixir mortel tuant l'amitié et l'amour, mais ces questions je me les pose. Sortir de l'ilandsis n'est jamais sans douleurs.
Mais je veux les vivre, même les savourer de nouveau, tu es la douceur et l intelligence qui me manquait. Ton coeur de braise a su m'extirper de l'amer.
Le prochain jour du poisson, je serai sur le quai attendant ma ration plétorique de tendresse que tu sais si bien me donner. En ce jour futur je pourrais dire au monde comme ce soir, j'aime le Jean autant que le Marc


----------



## Gilbertus (6 Février 2005)

christelle75015 a dit:
			
		

> J'étais prise dans les glaces du cercle Pathétique. Esquif improbable, mon véhicule ne réagissait même plus à cet environement hostile, toutes mes fibres glacées ne se contentaient que de se souvenir du temps d'avant, d'avant Le Naufrage. Cyclique, chronique, la solitude froide m'était devenue insignifiante et m'avait vaguement anésthésiée.
> Finalement il ne fallut pas grand chose: un air de bombarde lointain par forums interposé, un air de deja-vu, un air marin tempéré pour le moins. La bretagne m'appelle, et son air est doux. Je sors des glaces.
> Comment as tu fais? Comment m'as tu remarquée? Comment as tu su? J'ai beau savoir que ces questions sont les ingrédients parfaits pour l'elixir mortel tuant l'amitié et l'amour, mais ces questions je me les pose. Sortir de l'ilandsis n'est jamais sans douleurs.
> Mais je veux les vivre, même les savourer de nouveau, tu es la douceur et l intelligence qui me manquait. Ton coeur de braise a su m'extirper de l'amer.
> Le prochain jour du poisson, je serai sur le quai attendant ma ration plétorique de tendresse que tu sais si bien me donner. En ce jour futur je pourrais dire au monde comme ce soir, j'aime le Jean autant que le Marc



Des mots qui réjouisse le coeur, de voir une âme sortir de la glace pour se réchauffer auprès du bonheur...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2005)

Il y avait longtemps que je n'avais plus serré mon petit frère dans mes bras (...il a 6 ans de moins que moi !!!) ...
D'accord, quand on se voit, on s'embrasse et on se tape sur l'épaule, mais ce matin c'était différent ... je le conduisais en clinique pour une intervention relativement lourde ... lourde, mais risquée aussi ...  
Dans la voiture, on a beaucoup parlé ... beaucoup rigolé aussi ... il a plaisanté en me disant qu'il me laissait son vieux "Yaesu" en héritage ... on se donnait du courage réciproquement ...on était bien !!!
Et puis on est arrivés ... formalités d'hospitalisation ... paperasses et pour finir  l'ascenseur vers le 6ième étage et la chambre 603 ... ensuite l'attente ... et le silence qui s'est installé ...
Visite d'une infirmière ... aujourd'hui examens pré-opératoire ... demain, opération ... et le surlendemain ... on ne sait pas ...
Il était là, un peu hirsute et barbu, assis sur son lit, près de sa valise ... un peu perdu aussi ...
J'ai mis les deux mains sur ses épaules ... il s'est levé et on s'est longuement serrés l'un contre l'autre sans rien dire...
Comme on est tous les deux barbus, il a ajouté : "fais gaffe ! ça va faire velcro !!!" ... on a rigolé une dernière fois ... on s'est tapé dans la main et j'ai simplement dit : "Prends bien soin de toi p'tit con !!!" ... et je suis sorti !!!
Dans le couloir, j'ai regardé par la fenêtre ... le temps était très clair et le soleil jouait déjà avec les ombres des bagnoles sur le parking... la vie était là ... dehors, on devinait un air bien vif à s'en péter les poumons ... et lui, il était là ... seul avec probablement l'angoisse au ventre...
Il avait voulu qu'on soit seuls ... que je le conduise seul dans cette grande clinique un peu froide et impersonnelle... je ne sais pas encore pourquoi ... mon "petit frère" est de la race des "imprévisibles" ... de ceux pour qui le couple est synonyme de tracas, de soucis, souffrances et déchirements ... il n'a pas d'enfants, bien entendu ... il me dit souvent que les miens lui suffisent ... il est comme ça et je l'ai toujours accepté tel qu'il est ...
Encore quelques heures et je retournerai le voir ... prendre de ses nouvelles ... connaître le moment où on l'opérera et attendre ... attendre encore !
Mon regard se portait au loin, vers l'horizon, là ou le bleu vire au blanc  ... un peu comme la mer qui roule et qui emporte avec elle nos espoirs et nos prières...
T'en fais pas, petit frère ! ... ça va aller !!! Je suis là ...


----------



## macelene (7 Février 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait longtemps que je n'avais plus serré mon petit frère dans mes bras (...il a 6 ans de moins que moi !!!) ...
> Mon regard se portait au loin, vers l'horizon, là ou le bleu vire au blanc  ... un peu comme la mer qui roule et qui emporte avec elle nos espoirs et nos prières...
> T'en fais pas, petit frère ! ... ça va aller !!! Je suis là ...



  :love: Pensées multicolores pour Lui et pour Toi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :love: Pensées multicolores pour Lui et pour Toi...



   ... merci Hélène !!! ...   

...et pour un peu "drédamatiser" la situation, une petite anecdote : on se retrouve dans l'ascenseur avec une infirmière qui tient un énorme vase rempli d'eau à ras bord ... on la regarde tous les deux et dans un ensemble parfait on lui dit en même temps : "ça c'est de la "grosse soif" !!!!  "
...elle a tellement pouffé de rire qu'elle a failli en renverser la moitié sur la moquette ...   
...sacré frérot !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Je pense à lui*, ça ne change pas grand' chose dans l'absolu, mais en fait... _peut-être un peu que si ?[/_


_

   ... merci Roberto !!! ... ...   
si ! si ! ça change beaucoup et ça veut dire beaucoup ... peut être moins que jouer du piano debout, mais quand même !!!!!  _


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2005)

Je m'étais juré de ne plus poster dans ce sujet, mais pour toi, TheBig, je vais faire exception. 

Je suis en pensée avec toi et ton frérot.


----------



## joanes (7 Février 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait longtemps que je n'avais plus serré mon petit frère dans mes bras (...il a 6 ans de moins que moi !!!) ...T'en fais pas, petit frère ! ... ça va aller !!! Je suis là ...



Avec un frére comme toi ça doit forcément aller. En tout cas c'est tout ce que je vous souhaite.


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Février 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait longtemps que je n'avais plus serré mon petit frère dans mes bras (...il a 6 ans de moins que moi !!!) ...
> [...]
> Mon regard se portait au loin, vers l'horizon, là ou le bleu vire au blanc  ... un peu comme la mer qui roule et qui emporte avec elle nos espoirs et nos prières...
> T'en fais pas, petit frère ! ... ça va aller !!! Je suis là ...



1000 pensées vers toi et ton frère, souhaitant quand cet instant tout ce passe bien pour lui !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Février 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> 1000 pensées vers toi et ton frère, souhaitant quand cet instant tout ce passe bien pour lui !


Merci à Toutes et Tous pour vos pensées sympas ...     ... ça fait du bien !  
Aux dernières nouvelles, l'opération se termine ... (quand même 6 heures !!!!  ) ... et s'est très bien déroulée ...  
Malheureusement, je ne pourrais pas le voir avant demain soir ...  
Allez ! encore une fois dormir !!!
Encore merci de tout coeur .....   

ps : heureusement qu'il ne lit pas ma dernière phrase sinon il me dirait : "t'en rates jamais une toi !!!!!!!" :rateau:


----------



## mado (12 Février 2005)

Se résoudre à bifurquer.
Changer de paysages.
Ne garder que le meilleur. Oublier le pire.
Prendre son élan pour franchir la crevasse.
Accepter de se rater. Recommencer.


----------



## Dedalus (13 Février 2005)

Et la mer et l'amour ont la mer pour partage
Et la mer est amère, et l'amour est amer.
L'on s'abîme en la mer aussi bien qu'en l'amour,
Car l'amour et la mer ne sont point sans orage.
Celui qui craint les eaux, qu'il demeure au rivage.
Celui qui craint les maux qu'on souffre pour aimer
qu'il ne se laisse pas par l'amour emporter
Car tous deux ils seraient sans hasard de naufrage
La mer de l'amour eut la mer pour berceau,
Le feu sort de l'amour, sa mère sort de l'eau.
Mais l'eau contre ce feu ne peut fournir des armes.
Si l'eau pouvait éteindre un brasier amoureux,
Ton amour qui me brûle est si fort douloureux,
Que j'eusse éteint son feu de la mer de mes larmes...

Pierre de Marbeuf (début XVIIe siècle)


----------



## Gilbertus (26 Février 2005)

Mon corps a explosé en sanglots, des soubresauts instinctifs suintaient. Car j'ai vu l'horreur de l'humanité :

Des enfants enfermés par une société en quête de l'impossible perfection de l'humain; Sélection que même la nature la plus hostile n'aurait osée. Enfants laissés à l'abandon, sans aucune chance d'être eux-mêmes, seulement parce que leurs chromosomes avaient décidé de jouer dans le désordre.

J'ai vu la perversion de l'homme exerçant une domination sur des petites filles ; Hommes faibles, volant et violant, souillant de leurs repoussantes pensées devenues actes, une enfance qui ne demandait qu'à être heureuse et insouciante.

J'ai vu la bêtise humaine frayer avec la guerre, pour donner à l'homme l'occasion d'enfermer sa compagne sous une prison de toile, faire de l'obscurantisme une science, faire de la mère, la s½ur ou la fille du bétail. Et faire de la spiritualité un ramassis de pulsions éc½urantes caché sous une exigence de pureté dérisoire.

J'en ai craché mon humanité par tous les pores de ma peau, hurlant ma honte et mon désespoir sans que mes larmes ne puissent m'en laver.

Regarde ! C'est la mer de l'humanité qui roule ses scories putrides sur sa planète et sa propre tête.

Et puis ce sont dressés des hommes et des femmes dignes et courageux. Seuls devant l'humanité défaillante, pour reconstruire patiemment des âmes et des vies brisées :

Un homme et sa flûte apportant un souffle de tendresse dans des chambres imprégnées de mort. Une femme offrant un havre de paix et de paroles pour des fillettes abusées. Une femme encore, ouvrant ses compatriotes à l'éducation et la liberté qu'on leurs refusait. Et cette autre femme suivant les chemins de brousse tracés dans le ciel par une autre, pour offrir un peu de ce que ses mains savent faire. Et lui encore qui rêve l'impossible et le réalise, pour redonner du souffle à des petits c½urs défaillants.

Alors je me suis dit que peut-être l'humanité pouvait être tirée de son bourbier. Par ces courageux d'autres suivent le pas, donnant de leur temps ou de leur argent, simples ruissellements devenus fleuve de vie.

Notre confort nous construit des petites existences tranquilles. Dans notre égoïsme, notre c½ur s'est fermé aux autres. C½urs de pierre et âmes de plomb où se sont perdus les yeux de douceur et de compassion. Depuis quand n'ai-je pas perdu mon confort pour un inconnu ou même un ami ? Versé encore des larmes pour irriguer le monde et faire repousser l?espoir ?


----------



## macelene (2 Mars 2005)

Je sais que ce qui est important est en Moi... C'est la seule chose que je possède avec laquelle je partirai ... alors tu vois,  cette vie est courte on en a une seule ...
Tu sais ce que j'ai fait de ma vie...? Rien.. rien... il me manque ces petites choses qui font que tu t'attaches à l'air que tu respires. Le soleil que tu vois se lever tous les matins avec l'illusion que le jour qui commence sera différent de la veille et du lendemain ...
En fait j'ai l'impression d'avoir été une machine, d'être encore une machine... Une réplique de Moi... pas moi... Je ne peux pas être une personne qui ne ressent rien... Je voudrais être Moi...


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ce qui est important est en Moi... C'est la seule chose que je possède avec laquelle je partirai ... alors tu vois,  cette vie est courte on en a une seule ...
> Tu sais ce que j'ai fait de ma vie...? Rien.. rien... il me manque ces petites choses qui font que tu t'attaches à l'air que tu respires. Le soleil que tu vois se lever tous les matins avec l'illusion que le jour qui commence sera différent de la veille et du lendemain ...
> En fait j'ai l'impression d'avoir été une machine, d'être encore une machine... Une réplique de Moi... pas moi... Je ne peux pas être une personne qui ne ressent rien... Je voudrais être Moi...





			
				La machine qui veut pas que j'en donne à macelene a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene.



...Mais tu sais tout le bien que j'en pense


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Mars 2005)

Ce soir je n'ai pas envie de me coucher. Dormir... Peut-être, mon corps le quémande, crie son besoin de repos, mais mon âme perdure et insiste dans sa solitude. C'est comme si j'avais peur de ne pas assez vivre, perdre un peu des secondes de ma vie dans cette petite disparition. Alors je m'accroche à l'éveil, tournant et retournant la sensation de fatigue qui m'assommera quand mon monde reprendra le cours normal de l?existence. La nuit est devenu ma compagne, elle m'obsède, me retient à ses côtés et je ne peux me résigner à la quitter qu'au moment où mon corps s'éteint d'épuisement. 

Je voudrais vivre mille vies, comprendre mille mondes et les visiter. Alors dans ma solitude nocturne j'essaye de croire à d'autres ailleurs où je serais plus beau, plus fort et plus courageux ; Où je deviendrais moi ? Mais quel moi ? Celui dont je rêve avec les qualités que je n'ai pas, ou celui avec les qualités qui ne se révèlent pas dans mon présent ? Car je meurs de pouvoir être plus que ne peut mon faible courage. Je rêve de beauté et de perfection, je ne suis que misère, déception et frustration. Je rêve de rencontres et de passion, je ne suis que lutte contre le temps et routine.

Alors je me laisse enlacer par la nuit, voluptueuse et tendre. Je la laisse m'entraîner dans des chemins où nous marchons côte à côte. Elle m'accompagne silencieusement. Je voudrais croire ces instants délicieux. Mais ils ne sont que trop connus : ils flattent ma solitude, la nourrissent, accentuent mes penchants associables. Ils m'entraînent encore plus profondément en moi-même et je ne suis pas certain d'en sortir grandi. Mais se peut-il qu'un espoir existe : ce dialogue avec la nuit m'aidera-t-il à saisir la vie pleinement ? Ou la nuit est-elle une amante insatiable qui toujours plus loin de la réalité m'entraîne ? J'aimerais tant résoudre cette équation qui consisterait à réconcilier tout ce qui se passe dans ma tête avec ma réalité diurne.

La nuit insiste encore un peu pour me garder près d'elle, lutte contre ma fatigue et mes responsabilités du lendemain. Mais lentement elle lâche prise de peur que mes synapses explosent en dissipations électriques, m'entraînant dans une irrémédiable folie où tout serait perdu : vie actuelle et rêves...


----------



## mado (5 Mars 2005)

Le soleil de mes nuits se débat contre des cauchemars à répétition.

Ses pleurs réveillent les fantômes. Leur donnent corps.
Vivement le jour, un autre jour.

Mes éoliennes m'attendent. La tramontane soufflera fort j'espère.
Les fantômes ne résistent pas au vent, n'est ce pas ?


----------



## Hache-Hache (5 Mars 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les fantômes ne résistent pas au vent, n'est ce pas ?


Non je ne crois pas cela nuit à leur vol, quand ils viennent voler les sourires.

Ils n'aiment pas trop non plus les yeux qui brillent les mains abandonnées les mentons trop levés et les frissons quand les frissons sont autres que frissons de froid.

Ils font attention de n'être pas enroulés ils ne se laissent pas faire on peut les croire en laisse mais cela ne se peut pas c'est une illusion je crois.

Ils n'aiment pas les cuisines chaudes et la gourmandise et ce qui sort des boites.

_Bon week-end à toi...
Repose-toi bien._


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Mars 2005)

Hache-Hache a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne crois pas cela nuit à leur vol, quand ils viennent voler les sourires.



Au contraire ils aiment quand cela stagne, que les âmes se morfondent dans la tristesse où la peur. Quand le vent de la liberté soufle, que celui de la joie déracine les mélancoliques fougères, les fantômes se cachent.

Les fantômes aiment les brises légères et sordides qui font siffler les haubans, hurler ces courants d'airs prisonniers dans les tristes demeures vidées de la joie des enfants et de la quiétude des viellards qui les regardent jouer.

Les fantômes aiment partager ou imposer leur mornes sentiments dans l'absence de mouvement, où ils glissent lentement les chaînes de leur passé irrésolu.

Tout le reste n'est que folklore pour nourrir nos peurs et nous prouver que nous, nous sommes juste un peu plus vivant qu'eux.


----------



## Hache-Hache (5 Mars 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Tout le reste n'est que folklore pour nourrir nos peurs et nous prouver que nous, nous sommes juste un peu plus vivant qu'eux.





Voilà.


----------



## mado (10 Mars 2005)

C'est terrible. Parfois je sens toutes les serres de l'aigle se refermer sur moi. Elles me transpercent la peau. Brouillent ma vue, font s'accélérer les battements de mon coeur, atrophient mes poumons. 
Comment as t-il pu m'attraper cet oiseau de malheur. Pourquoi ne l'ai-je pas senti approcher ? Pourquoi mes sens m'ont ils trahie ? Combien de temps va durer cette agonie ? N'entend il pas mes cris ? N'est-il doué d'aucune âme ? Combien de questions encore ?

Forcément le jour va se lever. Effacer ces cauchemars lancinants. Ralentir le défilement des images. Emplir le présent d'une douceur essentielle. 
Essentielle pour continuer à rêver. A vivre. Tout court.


----------



## AcidZool (11 Mars 2005)

Elle...

Si seul l'empire de tes sens te désir
Alors succombe et laisse toi envahir
Au parfum de la chair caline
Mon corps tout entier s'abîme
Laisse moi te porter
Et encore une fois rêver
Que toutes ces nuits
Passer à te contempler
Repose en moi et apaisse
Le souvenir de nos baisers
Ces chemins quéris
Les larmes et la vie
Pèse en une éternelle souffrance
Sur mon âme en érance
Mon corps autrefois enflammé
Donne à mes yeux une armée
Je plonge mon regard
Dans ces tourbillons de désespoirs
Epuisant ce phare
Qui semblait guider ma mémoire
Oh... Que la douceur de ta main
Poser à nouveau sur mon visage
Ne me quitte plus chaque matin
M'entraînant vers d'autres rivages
Ton ombre reste inerte sur les murs
Notre couche t'est fidèle et pure
Elle me restera fidèle
Oh... Toi ma douce solitude.

                                    DREIDEMY Hervé     18/08/96


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2005)

"Attendre alors... je me souviens l'avoir fait... attendre. Comme l'impression de déjà vécu..."


----------



## dool (16 Mars 2005)

Si tu es le cinquième demi-tour, le dernier,
T'en souviens tu la nuit passée?
Une nuit pour dormir, l'autre pour s'aimer...
J'ai désert de terre dans les yeux,
rien que de l'imaginer.
Oublié des enfers, c'était pour essayer.
Trompé par la mer, j'avais pourtant rien fait.
Déçu par l'air, j'aurai pu m'en douter.
Quitté par la forêt, j'avais juré que c'était le dernier.
Seras tu le cinquième demi-tour, le dernier?
T'en souviens tu la nuit passée ?
Une nuit pour dormir, l'autre pour s'aimer...
Celle où ne pouvant parler, 
je te regardais deviner mes pensées...
Et j'irais dans ce désert, une dernière fois m'oublier,
me noyer, m'aliéner à tes baisers percés.
S'il faut que l'on en meurt de cette passion terminée,
je garderai le goût amer de ta sueur,
ma peur aura changée...
R1 Wallace
​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Mars 2005)

Sentir l'amertume d'un poison
Qui nous déclâme son oraison.
Sentir toute la froideur de l'eau
Qui nous entoure de son halo.
Sentir la brûlure d'une flamme
Qui d'un sang et or nous condamne.
Sentir la morsure d'un couteau
Qui nous disséquera bientôt.
Sentir l'étreinte d'un n½ud coulant
Qui nous étouffe d'un rythme lent.
Sentir l'impact d'une balle
Qui nous joue son macabre bal.

Se réveiller d'une nuit brève
Et se dire : "Las, ce n'est qu'un rêve".


----------



## aricosec (16 Mars 2005)

. 
ce soir elle est parti,elle ne reviendra pas
je suis seul dans le lit avec mon desarroi
mais que s'est il passé,ou est je fais la faute
je ne l'est pas trompée,je l'aime plus que tout autre
je ne dit jamais rien,quand sa mére rapplique
avec son gros bidon,sa machoire qui chique
j'accepte de payer,tout les frais du festin
alors pourquoi ce soir,a t'elle a repris le train
.
je ne manquerais pas de vous livrer la suite


----------



## rezba (30 Mars 2005)

Lorsque j'étais adolescent, j'ai imaginé être charpentier. Jusqu'à en préparer en secret de mes parents les épreuves théoriques du CAP. Et à les passer... 
Mon adolescence oscillait entre plusieurs envies. D'un côté, j'étais poussé par une facilité scolaire qui m'amenait sans que je n'y fasse grand chose à suivre, voir précéder mes cursus. Elève sans reproches, je n'avais qu'à me laissé porter vers la voie de l'excellence. De l'autre, je souhaitais être autre chose que cet élève brillant qui ne savait que faire de ses dons injustes. J'ai embrassé le rêve des musiciens, de rock bien sûr, celui des révolutionnaires et des justes, assurément enragé, et celui des champions sportifs.
Mon sport, c'était le ski. Rien que le ski. Je me foutais du reste. Mais le ski, c'était une passion. Une vraie. Qui m'est restée.
Après un apprentissage technique, j'ai tâté de la compétition, celle qui fait mal, et qui oblige à passer entre des piquets rouges et bleus. Je rêvais secrètement de vitesse. "Ma" station n'était pas équipée en grandes pistes de descente, et j'étais un poids léger. Très léger. J'ai su rapidement que le ski ne me rendrait pas célèbre, et que les courses ne me permettraient pas de vivre. Mais j'avalais du blanc, autant que je le pouvais. 
Mon oncle et ma tante, moniteurs tous les deux, m'amenèrent vers cette voie, et en firent mon premier métier. J'aimais ça. J'aime toujours ça. 
J'envisageais sérieusement d'en faire ma profession permanente. Mais que faire l'été ? 
C'est pour répondre à cette question que mon oncle m'appris son deuxième métier, charpentier. Un beau métier. A toucher le bois. A évaluer des pentes, et des pressions. A construire des toits.
J'ai passé ainsi plusieurs étés avec lui, à cuire ma couenne sur les ardoises brûlantes de la Maurienne. 
Et bien plus d'hivers. Sur d'autres planches. En carbone.
Mon oncle était un professeur d'exception. Et un skieur racé, élégant, sobre et efficace. Je l'ai suivi durant ses cours, par plaisir, et par contrainte, des centaines d'heures. A skier. A parler. A fumer. J'ai plus discuté avec lui qu'avec aucun autre homme, durant ces dix années de mon adolescence.
J'avais choisi de ne pas faire une section ski-études. A Albertville. Et rester dans mon trou du Beaujolais. Alors je faisais les allers-retours. Toutes les vacances, certains week-ends. Pour enseigner. Gagner de l'argent en skiant. Et plus tard, en fac, j&#8217;y passais presque tout l'hiver. Suffisait de trouver quelques certificats médicaux, et, avec les absences autorisées, je pouvais assurer une quasi saison de ski. Deux saisons. De quoi me payer mon année.
Mon oncle, le mari de ma tante, est devenu plus important pour moi que n'importe quel autre homme de ma famille. Lui qui parlait si peu, était un référent.
Aujourd'hui, il est alimenté par des tubes. Et ne parle presque plus. Le cancer qui lui ronge la mâchoire lui procure de telles souffrances qu'il ne cesse d'actionner sa pompe à morphine. Il n'y a, aux dires des soignants, plus rien à faire. Les cellules sont invasives, rapides. Sans merci. 
Mais le corps de mon oncle reste un corps de sportif. Il lui faudra du temps pour s'affaiblir. Un temps pour s'habituer. Un temps pour nous habituer. A sa fin. A sa mort.
Qu'est ce que le deuil ? Comment s'habitue-t-on à la perte de ceux qu'on aime ? J'ai ces réponses en moi. J'ai seulement du mal à les exprimer. La mort ne me fait pas peur. Elle me rend juste amer, lorsqu'elle me prend ceux que j'aime. Elle coupe le vivant. Le taillade, le ronge, le corrompt.
Mon oncle va mourir de l'invasion de ces sales métastases. L'une des maladies les plus pourries que la civilisation humaine ait engendré en son sein.
Là, tout de suite, je voudrais monter en haut de la Tête d'Albiez, à 2450 m d'altitude. Et descendre à skis, le plus vite possible, jusqu'à la station, 800 m plus bas. 
Pas pour gagner. Ça n'aurait pas de sens, de gagner par forfait. Non, juste parce que l'esprit de mon oncle m'accompagnera. Et que j'y ferais vivre son souvenir. 
Ce n&#8217;est pas possible pour ce soir. Alors, je bois son génépi.


----------



## naas (30 Mars 2005)

........


----------



## mado (30 Mars 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Là, tout de suite, je voudrais monter en haut de la Tête d'Albiez, à 2450 m d'altitude. Et descendre à skis, le plus vite possible, jusqu'à la station, 800 m plus bas. ...


 
Le roi des Enfers, c'est lui, à jamais.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

Allez... Je risque un vieux texte de chanson... de quand j'aimais encore faire du bruit... :rose: 

AIMLESS DAYS

Another day, I just want nothing

Perhaps I'll stare at the fishbowl

With two red spots burning my eyes

Scratching my mind, stealing my soul


With mad obsessions crawling around

Red fish running inside my guts

My head's empty but full of pride

You were so pretty in my car


	An aimless king on aimless days

	Aimless nights will soon come back (X2)


'Guess aimless days are not so sad

When they start lookin' like still lives

Then memories seem much too blurred

They can't reach me, I'm gone so far


Turning as week as a painted track

Don't call me up, 'want no way back

'Wait for nothing, just take part

In a never ending still life


	An aimless king on aimless days

	Aimless nights will soon come back (X2)


I hope nothing could twist my nerves

I think no girl could turn me on

Motionless painted king's feelings

On aimless days I just want nothing


----------



## Grug (30 Mars 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> ce soir elle est parti,elle ne reviendra pas
> je suis seul dans le lit avec mon desarroi
> mais que s'est il passé,ou est je fais la faute
> ...


 avec happy end si possible


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Allez... Je risque un vieux texte de chanson... de quand j'aimais encore faire du bruit... :rose:



J'en aurais bien balancé d'autres ; mais je les retrouve plus... Quand on est bordélique-né, la mer à beau rouler ; elle ne ramène pas souvent quelque chose sur le rivage... :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Avril 2005)

On achève bien les chevaux...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'en aurais bien balancé d'autres ; mais je les retrouve plus...



Ayé! J'ai fini par remettre la pogne dessus ; dans un vieux carton de déménagement...
Plutôt que de faire des posts à répétition ; j'ai tout mis ICI


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2005)

Qu'est elle pour moi ? Que suis je pour elle ?
Peu de chose en réalité, une amie profonde, sincère, avec qui le mot échange est sans limite
.

Ce soir je l'ai vu, plus près de moi, le surin et la douce pluie masque les larmes roulant sur ses joues amaigries. Papillon aux ailes mouillées.

J'ai eu envie de l'aimer quelques minutes. Perdue dans son chagrin, dans ses regrets, ses pensées, j'ai aimé sa fragilité, je l'ai trouvé irrésistiblement belle dans sa souffrance.

Suis-je coupable d'avoir aimer cette amie qui souffre. Je ne sais plus très bien.
Elle sait les douleurs de mon coeur et à mon tour je suis à ses côtés pour l'aider. Pas comme ses saloperies qu'elle avale pour croire oublier.

Et pourtant je reste partagé entre culpabilité d'aimer sa souffrance et nécessité d'être auprès d'elle.

J'avais envie de lui donner un peu de cette rage de vivre qui est en moi sans aucunes limites. Garder l'ennemi qu'est cette rage et lui offrir l'amie qu'elle peut être.

Pourquoi cette volonté de prendre les coups des autres ? Je ne suis pourtant pas plus solide.
Par habitude sans doute.

Etrange ambiguïté.

Ce soir, je l'ai aimé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2005)

Puis-je ma permettre de vous appeler "MONSIEUR" Bassman?


----------



## MacEntouziast (16 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ayé! J'ai fini par remettre la pogne dessus ; dans un vieux carton de déménagement...
> Plutôt que de faire des posts à répétition ; j'ai tout mis ICI


Super sympa ton site, sauf que j'ai omis de baisser le son sur ta première vidéo et résultat, ça a réveillé toute la maisonnée  :affraid:  :affraid:  
Par contre, bien vu ton texte sur le foot, ça résume bien l'affaire, n'en déplaise à certains


----------



## rezba (17 Avril 2005)

Je suis en bas des Enfers. Bien en aval, tout de même. A tel point que même si le temps atmosphérique m'en laissait l'occasion, je ne pourrais en voir ni le sommet ni l'arrivée. Mais je les sais au dessus.

Les Enfers sont au dessus de moi, ils l'ont toujours été. C'est le chemin dont j'ai le plus rêvé, de ma vie entière. Je l'ai descendu à skis autant que j'en ai rêvé en dormant.
Les Enfers sont comme des mantes religieuses. Elles vous laissent étourdis, vous consomme d'envie. Elles sont des veuves noires qui cherchent votre compagnie.
Comme beaucoup de ces pistes abruptes, elles profitent d'une situation particulière. Une exposition au nord, pour conserver au mieux la neige. Une déclinité inversée, pour mieux la garder fraiche. Une grande pente, pour décourager les petits. Un dévers éhonté, pour faire fuir les cossards. Une corniche abondante, pour faire peur aux plus forts. Et un champ de bosses, comme un champ de patates, un labyrinthe de creux, de collines froides, de baignoires anciennes, de vallons meurtriers.
Elle, comme ses soeurs, ne pardonne rien. Ni la faute de cares, ni l'inversion avortée. Elle se repait de ta peur. Il te faut l'attaquer. Les épaules face à la pente, il faut la regarder au fond de ses yeux de glace et lui imposer ton propre chemin.
Tirer partie de la force qu'elle te renvoie. Eviter l'obstacle auquel elle te destine pour mieux dessiner ce qui t'aidera à l'aimer.

Il est serein, le maître des Enfers. Il sait. Depuis plus longtemps que nous. Depuis le début. Il sait qu'il n'a pas d'autre issue. Il l'a toujours su. Il n'y a pas cru, il a lutté contre, il nous l'a caché, et aujourd'hui, il sait comme il a toujours su. Il s'y dirige comme le roi qu'il était. La vie est son royaume, il a dompté la mort.
Bien sûr, cette chienne se venge. Elle a une sainte horreur des vivants qui la snobe. Elle l'a défiguré, pour lui faire perdre sa grace. En quoi as-tu cherché à le transformer ? En clown ? Regarde ces yeux d'aigles, regarde-les bien. Regarde ce qu'ils te disent. Quelle salope ignoble et méprisable. Je t'urine dessus, je n'en suis que plus convaincu de la nécessité de te rire à la gueule.
Tu gagnes une bataille. La plaie est dérisoire. On a nous, de quoi la soigner. 
Ca t'épate, hein? cochone. Tu te nourris si bien de nos distensions habituelles. De nos faiblesses indignes.
Chez moi, on encore un peu archaïques. Païens archéologiques. On s'aime comme une tribu. Lentement, la tribu se rassemble, se groupe autour d'elle-même, se love autour du nid. Pour que la vie continue. Sans toi, salope. Mais pas sans lui. Tant que l'on sera en vie. Et plus tard encore s'il le faut. Un grand doigt, Madame. A vous revoir.


----------



## Bassman (18 Avril 2005)

magnifique Rezb'


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2005)

Je suis en haut des Enfers.

Le monde vu d'ici est cruel. Sans limite. Toujours plus.


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2005)

Comment peut on se tromper à ce point sur les sentiments, et je ne parle pas que des sentiments amoureux, qu'on pensait inspirer à un autre.
Pourquoi la douleur morale est rarement source de réelle compréhension ?
Niée, dégradée, entrainant même de la violence psychologique et physique de celui qui ne veut pas la voir. Qu'elle dérange.

Comment peut on accepter de s'être à ce point trompé sur la confiance accordée.
Jusqu'à mettre sa vie en jeu. Vous savez ce fameux plastique salutaire qui donne des cauchemars aux papes.

Quant il n'y a plus de respect. Reste la lâcheté. La bonne conscience. Que ce n'est pas nous, que c'est l'autre.


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2005)

Alors t'as empêché 3 personnes de dormir cette nuit ? me dit en souriant la grand mère de mes enfants 

Excuse moi. Mais le vide était pas loin. Alors quelques heures de sommeil...
Il aurait mieux valu que j'ai un accident de voiture sûrement. Tout d'un coup ça aurait été légitime.
Le réconfort aurait été facile. 
Non, désolée.
Juste une nouvelle qui m'arrache un cri de mes tripes, que je ne connaissais pas jusqu'alors.
Une vie qui s'annonce et qui vous fait mourir.


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2005)

C'est un peu décousu. Mais j'évacue le trop plein. Sans pudeur peut-être.
Par égoîsme. 
Paradoxalement je me sens plus forte de jour en jour. 
J'ai l'orgueuilleuse certitude aujourd'hui que je vaux mieux que cet homme qui vante son humanité à qui veut l'entendre. il a un cerveau bien fait, pas de doute. Un charisme incontestable.
Un manipulateur subtil. Il a été à bonne école. Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir compris plus tôt. Bien plus tôt.


----------



## mado (27 Avril 2005)

Rassurez vous, je suis l'anormale. 
Incapable de distinguer l'usurpation et l'immaturité.

Naïve d'avoir cru, qu'au delà de l'amour, certaines considérations, fondatrice d'un engagement bien plus large, pouvaient avoir un sens. Pour les autres, pas pour moi enfin , pauvre idiote.


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2005)

Je pensais pas devoir vivre ça un jour.
Je pensais pas pouvoir penser ça un jour.
Je pensais pas qu'il pouvait être si impitoyable.
Je pensais pas devoir tout regretter.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Rassurez vous, je suis *l'anormale* .
> Incapable de distinguer l'usurpation et l'immaturité.
> 
> Naïve d'avoir cru, qu'au delà de l'amour, certaines considérations, fondatrice d'un engagement bien plus large, pouvaient avoir un sens. Pour les autres, pas pour moi enfin , pauvre idiote.



Anormale???? ... Je ne te connais pas ; mais je ne pense pas...  
Anormale de t'être laissée aller à faire confiance à quelqu'un? ... Ce devrait être plutôt sain...
Est-ce plus normal d'être toujours sur le qui-vive et dans le doute, alors? Incapable, au bout d'un moment, de se laisser aller et attendant  en fait l'arrivée d'une crise, que l'on redoute, mais que l'on finit toujours par provoquer, même inconsciemment, histoire de se donner raison, un fois de plus ; une fois de trop...
L'immaturité... Je ne me permettrai pas de trop la ramener sur ce chapitre... Je porte la mienne en étendard et elle est également la cause de la crise que je vis maintenant depuis plus de 4 mois  :rose: ... Je sais seulement que j'ai renoncé à rechercher la normalité au travers d'une maturité qui ne serait que feinte... J'annonce désormais la couleur au départ... Par contre, malgré ça ; je reste toujours surpris, au final, par ce que l'autre a pu projeter sur moi, pour la masquer et la nier... Ce que l'on projette sur l'autre (en évitant de "rafraîchir l'écran" régulièrement) ; c'est peut être souvent ça, le problème... Le sentiment d'usurpation ; du coup?... Je me demande si ce n'est pas moi qui me roule tout seul dans la farine, par omission. Trop content d'occulter certains aspects de l'autre qui me dérangent... Trop content de le considérer comme un usurpateur à l'arrivée. Comme ça tout reste ou rentre dans l'ordre...
Ce qui demeure et transparaît dans tes posts et qui, l'air de rien, nous frappe tous ; c'est cette dépréciation de soi, gluante, insidieuse... Comme une crasse dont on a du mal à se débarrasser, même après plusieurs toilettes méticuleuse. Ce sentiment dont on sait très bien, par expérience, qu'il va nous accompagner et nous coller pendant un bon moment...
J'ai fini par comprendre et me dire, au fil des "ratages", des esquisses plus ou moins abouties de mes relations, que dans la "trahison" de l'autre j'avais une part importante. L'autre ne m'a pas forcément menti ; je me suis beaucoup menti à moi même...
Ce n'est pas une leçon de morale... Je suis bien trop mal placé pour en donner :rose: Il y a peut être pas mal de clichés dans ce que je viens d'aligner   Je suis peut être totalement à côté de la plaque par rapport à ce que j'ai lu... J'ai juste trouvé pas mal d'échos dans ce que tu as posté


----------



## dool (28 Avril 2005)

La définition exacte d'anormale pour la 6 siouplé !

Excuse-moi, je vais peut-être tomber à plat et faire un gros schplaf bien gras mais, je ne crois pas qu'il existe une notion de normalité dans les sentiments ET la nature humaine. Se faire duper par un autre, croire à ce rêve qu'il nous construisait, vivre des moments si simples et pourtant si compliqués quand on y regarde après...pour moi c'est le "normal" ! Par contre, ce qui n'est pas normal, c'est que ça arrive toujours aux meilleurs (tout comme le reste des injustices) mais c'est un autre débat !
Quand à l'immaturité, à moins que vous ne soyez grand maître Zen (et encore  ), je crois que c'est une "qualité" que nous possédons tous...la vie nous apprend énormément (surtout les coups, tout le monde le sais) mais nous ne serons jamais assez matûres pour affronter quoi et qui que se soit !
Ce que je trouve dommage dans tout ça, ce sont les regrets et la dépréciation de soi qui suit ces coups durs...je suis mal placées pour dire "on peut y échapper",  mais par contre pour dire qu'on peut l'affronter oui ! La souffrance qu'on nous inflige ne doit jamais effacer ces bonheurs que nous avons réellement vécu sur l'instant ! Même si désormais on se dit que *peut-être* s'était factice ! On l'a tout de même vécu comme ça !
Bon puis je vais pas reprendre Patoch sur la projection de l'autre etc...mais je confirme 


Et puis bordel...se sentir vivre passe d'abord par soi ! 
Ecoutons notre corps et parfois moins notre coeur !
La mer n'est qu'échos que ce qui nous fais vibrer...des fracas des vagues contre les falaises aux paisible d'une eau claire et plate !
Finalement je reste encore un peu floue sur ce que j'aurai vraiment envie d'exprimer (car tout n'est pas totalement résolu hélas) mais j'éspère m'être faîte un minimum comprendre !
Oh et puis, dans le cas contraire, je ne serais pas étonnée finalement !






_Ecoute-Toi et pas la morale ni les "normalement"_


----------



## mado (28 Avril 2005)

Je vous lis.
Mais surtout je vous relirai. Plus tard. Plus tard.
Quand l'éboulement sera terminé et le chaos stabilisé.
Il est tellement simple finalement de se convaincre de sa fragilité. De se laisser convaincre. Le chemin inverse est autrement plus délicat. Les mains tendues ici et ailleurs sont autant de précieux points d'ancrage.

Merci.


----------



## supermoquette (29 Avril 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Avril 2005)

Il était une fois un roi qui s?imaginait être un misérable paysan.
Il pensait : « Si je vais trouver le roi, peut-être pourra-t-il m?aider en me donnant de l?argent. »
Il chercha le roi en maints endroits. En vain. Il finit par se démoraliser parce que sa recherche n?aboutissait à rien. Un jour, sur la route, il rencontra un homme qui lui demanda pourquoi il était si abattu.
Il répondit : « Je cherche le roi. Je pense qu?il peut résoudre tous mes problèmes et me rendre heureux mais je ne le trouve nulle part.»
L?homme qui l?avait reconnu d?emblée, lui dit, passablement étonné : « Mais le roi, c?est vous ! »
Le roi reprit à ce moment ses esprits et se rappela qui il était. Ses problèmes prirent fin à l?instant où il se rappela sa véritable identité.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Avril 2005)

... Peut être de circonstances? ... Une petite chanson de rien ; qui m'a parfois remonté le moral... Des fois qu'elle te fasse le même effet...  

AIMER A NOUVEAU

Le soleil m'avait réveillé
Je suis sorti et j'ai marché
Et j'ai vu ses cheveux et ses yeux
J'ai bu un peu, j'ai pleuré beaucoup
Et j'ai su que jamais je ne pourrai aimer
Je ne pourrai aimer


Et bien sûr je prends ta main
Je joue le jeu, je souris un peu
Tu fais semblant d'y croire, tu parles d'enfants
Et le soleil, le soleil était si beau
Ses yeux étaient si clairs
J'ai su que jamais je ne pourrai plus aimer
Je ne pourrai aimer


Et un jour je m'en irai, j'irai sur les routes
Je naîtrai à nouveau, et si le soleil est beau
J'oublierai ses cheveux, j'oublierai ses yeux
Et peut-être enfin je pourrai aimer
Je pourrai aimer, aimer à nouveau
Je pourrai aimer, aimer à nouveau
Je pourrai t'aimer, t'aimer à nouveau
Pour l'éternité


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...Naïve d'avoir cru, qu'au delà de l'amour, certaines considérations, fondatrice d'un engagement bien plus large, pouvaient avoir un sens....


pourquoi naïve ? tu veux dire que tu regrettes de ne pas être omnisciente, je te rassure, personne ne l'est !


			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> ...Pour les autres, ....


 Heu, tu veux dire pour l'autre ?  



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pas qu'il pouvait être si impitoyable.


 le mot exact est : tocard, pas impitoyable



			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pas devoir tout regretter.


Evite de regretter, ça sert à rien, consacre ton énergie à autre chose


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais pas devoir vivre ça un jour.
> Je pensais pas pouvoir penser ça un jour.
> Je pensais pas qu'il pouvait être si impitoyable.
> Je pensais pas devoir tout regretter.



Maintenant voilà, tu penses... mais dis-toi que la seule personne que tu puisses changer c'est toi... Est-ce utile ? À toi de répondre.


----------



## rezba (29 Avril 2005)

J'ai crée cet espace, et il ne m'appartient pas. 
Il n'existe que pour elle, et elle l'investit comme elle le veut.
Je n'ai rien à dire ici. Plus rien à dire. Juste à lire. Me regarder tel qu'elle me crie. 
Les scories du voisinage, les pris à témoins qui jugent ne m'importent pas.
Après tout, j'ai fait ce choix de mise à nu. Et beaucoup de clés sont ici disséminées, à la portée de ceux qui les ont reconnues. Je vous salue, mes amis virtuels. Je vous lit avec tant de plaisir.


----------



## MacEntouziast (29 Avril 2005)

Hoho...


----------



## mado (2 Mai 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant voilà, tu penses... mais dis-toi que la seule personne que tu puisses changer c'est toi... Est-ce utile ? À toi de répondre.


 
Oui je pense. Et aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître je pensais avant aussi, je te remercie


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2005)

Depuis quelques temps, je faisais un rêve ... pas toutes les nuits, mais presque ...
Il y avait un chemin qui montait à flanc de collines, au bas du chemin, il y avait une voiture arrêtée, le moteur tournant au ralenti...
Attachées au pare-chocs arrière, il y avait une dizaine de cordes ... des gens arrivaient on ne sait d'ou, prenaient une corde et attendaient...
J'étais là, ne sachant trop que faire et je prenais aussi une corde ...
La voiture démarrait et commencait à monter le chemin ... au début, on marchait, mais très vite il a fallu trottiner pour ensuite courir... et courir, et courir !!!!!
Les plus vieux, les plus faibles aussi lâchaient prise les uns après les autres ... sur leur lancée, ils tombaient dans le ravin et longtemps on entendait leurs cris de terreur avant que leurs voix ne s'éteignent pour l'éternité...
Moi, je courais, essouflé mais vaillant, le coeur plein d'optimisme et de bonne humeur...
Mon voisin, plus jeune était à la fête ... c'était un sportif accompli et de haut niveau...
Et puis, j'ai commencé à laisser glisser la corde entre mes mains, je n'en pouvais plus ... pourtant le sommet n'était qu'à quelques centaines de mètres... j'allais lâcher prise ...
Je regardais mon voisin, essayant de capter dans son regard un signe de sollicitude ... mais rien ... mâchoires serrées et regard d'acier ... il m'ignorait !
Je me hasardais à tendre une main vers lui tandis que la corde me brûlait l'autre ... 
La dernière image que je vis de lui avant de lâcher prise et de m'enfoncer dans les ténèbres vertigineuses, ce fut un sourire narquois agrémenté d'un "pauvre con ! qu'est-ce que tu crois !!!"
Longtemps je me suis demandé quelle pouvait être la signification de ce cauchemar ... ... 

Aujourd'hui, en recevant une belle lettre me remerciant pour toutes les années de fidélité et m'invitant à "entrevoir autre chose" ... j'ai compris ... !!!!!!!!! 

...ça arrive tous les jours, ce genre de lettre ... ça arrive à tout le monde ... mais c'est vraiment quand on voit son nom dessus qu'on se dit comme si on était au manège : "allez ! c'est mon tour !!!" 

Alors, une petite pensée pour tous ceux à qui c'est arrivé et pour tous ceux à qui ça arrivera ... faites moi une petite place ... s'il vous plaît ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quelques temps, je faisais un rêve ... pas toutes les nuits, mais presque ...
> Il y avait un chemin qui montait à flanc de collines, au bas du chemin, il y avait une voiture arrêtée, le moteur tournant au ralenti...
> Attachées au pare-chocs arrière, il y avait une dizaine de cordes ... des gens arrivaient on ne sait d'ou, prenaient une corde et attendaient...
> J'étais là, ne sachant trop que faire et je prenais aussi une corde ...
> ...



*M****


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quelques temps, je faisais un rêve ... pas toutes les nuits, mais presque ...
> Il y avait un chemin qui montait à flanc de collines, au bas du chemin, il y avait une voiture arrêtée, le moteur tournant au ralenti...
> Attachées au pare-chocs arrière, il y avait une dizaine de cordes ... des gens arrivaient on ne sait d'ou, prenaient une corde et attendaient...
> J'étais là, ne sachant trop que faire et je prenais aussi une corde ...
> ...



Même réaction que Lemmy : Merde


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> faites moi une petite place ... s'il vous plaît ... ... ... ... ...



De tout c½ur avec toi Jean-Luc ! 

Si tu te perds dans le sud de la france, je t'inviterai bien boire un coup au bord du gave !

Courage !


----------



## golf (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quelques temps, je faisais un rêve...
> ...
> Aujourd'hui, en recevant une belle lettre me remerciant pour toutes les années de fidélité et m'invitant à "entrevoir autre chose" ... j'ai compris ... !!!!!!!!!
> ...
> Alors, une petite pensée pour tous ceux à qui c'est arrivé et pour tous ceux à qui ça arrivera ... faites moi une petite place ... s'il vous plaît ... ... ... ... ...


Une grosse pensée pour toi   
Surtout, soigne le ressort qui est en toi


----------



## macelene (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... faites moi une petite place ... s'il vous plaît ... ... ... ... ...



 De tout c½ur avec toi Jean-Luc !  Et une grande place quand tu en as besoin...   :love:


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2005)

TheBig...   :love: :love: :love:


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2005)

Ils ne méritaient pas un gars comme toi. Tire un maximum de cette bande de nazes.  

Prends du temps pour toi et ta famille. Nous pensons très fort à toi.   :love:


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mai 2005)

Flat vient de me dire que c'était des gros cons...  

Tiens bon... :love: On sera toujours là, pour déconner et pour le reste...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> TheBig...  :love: :love: :love:


 
    ... et il croit que je plaisante !!!!!!!!! 
Ben non, lourdé, viré, gaufré, viandé, jeté ... le vieux ...!!!:love: 

Mais attention ... avec des gants de pécari pleine fleur, avec du ménagement tellement que ça dégouline, avec les égards dus à ma condition de vieux croco dont on discerne à peine l'oeil au travers des cernes...:love: 
C'est un cadeau qu'on me fait ... enrubanné de mille attentions de peur que je fasse un infarctus foudroyant en plein milieu du bureau, ce qui vous l'avouerez, ferait désordre... 
On me caresse dans le sens du poil du moins sur les parties où j'ai encore du poil .... on m'encense à grands coups de goupillon ... on me dit doucement à l'oreille : "allez vieux ! si tu résistes ça fera encore plus mal !!!":love: 
Heureusement que j'avais encore un tube de vaseline pour le cas où ... et le cas où est arrivé !!!   
Faut s'y faire, mais en définitive, c'est pas si terrible que ça !!!!!!:love: 

Bande de nases ... va !!!! :love:


----------



## joanes (2 Mai 2005)

Si tu avais poursuivi ton rêve quelques secondes de plus...
Tu aurais vu le type accroché derrière cette voiture, monter, monter, monter jusqu'au sommet.
Là, son sourire carnassier s'est épanoui jusqu'à emplir son être de ce sentiment enivrant, un sentiment qui l'a fait hurler du bonheur d'être (un peu) le maître du monde. 
Une espèce de joie démentielle l'a secouée du boût des pieds au bout des cheuveux.

Puis il a voulu lacher la corde. Il était arrivé, lui. Tout en haut, loin des vieux, des faibles, des malades, des inadaptés, il allait pouvoir se reposer un peu et savourer, jouir de sa position et même pisser un peu dans la pente, juste pour voir...
Putain de corde, enroulée autour de son poignet... et cette putain de voiture qui ne ralenti pas.... merde, merde, merde, le sommet qui passe, même pas le temps de regarder le paysage et une super envie de pisser en plus ; tant pis, il faut continuer à courir...
Mais qu'est ce qu'il fout le type au volant, putain ça accélére dans la descente, un cailloux d'évité, un deuxième merde, merde merde.... LA DOULEUR, le pied, nooooonnnn, le pied arraché et toujours ça accélére... Peu à peu, morceaux par morceaux, traîné derrière cette voiture qui ne veut pas s'arrèter, bientôt le bas de la montagne et tout le corps qui fait mal, déchiré, battu, écorché, réduit à une pulpe sanglante, seul un bras reste, celui qui tient la corde...
Enfin, le bas qui arrive, ça ralenti un peu, un peu plus, la voiture s'arrète. Enfin... là la douleur se savoure, il ne reste rien d'autre que la douleur, plus d'ego, plus rien que la douleur...
La porte s'ouvre : "bonne balade hein ducon"...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> La porte s'ouvre : "bonne balade hein ducon"...


Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!   
Tu permets que je me le réserve pour cette nuit, ce rêve !!!!!!!


----------



## joanes (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!
> Tu permets que je me le réserve pour cette nuit, ce rêve !!!!!!!



C'est avec plaisir , c'est fait pour même


----------



## poildep (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, en recevant une belle lettre me remerciant pour toutes les années de fidélité et m'invitant à "entrevoir autre chose" ... j'ai compris ... !!!!!!!!!


Tu vas revenir plus souvent au bar alors...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors, une petite pensée pour tous ceux à qui c'est arrivé et pour tous ceux à qui ça arrivera ... faites moi une petite place ... s'il vous plaît ... ... ... ... ...




Tu l'as déjà ta place  dans le coeur des posteurs de MacG et ailleurs sûrement aussi


----------



## macmarco (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et il croit que je plaisante !!!!!!!!!
> ...





Non, non !
Je n'ai pas cru que tu plaisantais ! 
Je sais bien que c'est malheureusement vrai !  :sick:
C'était juste des gros poutous pour essayer de te remonter le moral !  :rose:

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Arffffffffffffff !!!!!!!!!
> Tu permets que je me le réserve pour cette nuit, ce rêve !!!!!!!




surtout ne copie pas le reve de poildep , c'etait plutot un couchemar !!!  
il a revé que je lui ammenait  des croissants


----------



## rezba (2 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> surtout ne copie pas le reve de poildep , c'etait plutot un couchemar !!!




Un "couchemar" :love:. Dieu que ta langue est plaisante ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2005)

un jour je debarque en france ......

je passe mon temp avec une amie  , on parle pas trop , elle ne parle pas italien et moi meme  un simple "bonjour" donne l'ilarité a tout l'entourage......  
on regarde des dessins animés tt la journée

et puis on convient que on ira ensemble en ville acheter un dico france/italie .....

quand ???quand  ??? quand ??? elle me repetait souvent cela.....

je ne comprenais pas pourquoi elle me traitait de "con" , elle etait tres gentille et meme plus , non decidement je devais faire une bourde quelque part et j'en parle a mon futur mari a bout de 2 semaines......

le mystere du "con" a eté resolu par contre mon accent lui il s'accroche toujour et encore et il y a encore pas mal de mots que j'evite de prononcer si on me connait pas


----------



## Nephou (2 Mai 2005)

la mer roule et les c½urs/vies tanguent dirait-on... mais c'est l'occasion d'aller voir de l'autre côté des vagues

Les baisers d'embruns,
bien trop salés pour des larmes,
promettent des rires.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui je pense. Et aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître je pensais avant aussi, je te remercie



Étrange ? Bien sûr que non. Les battements du coeur ou les souvenirs laissés par ses pulsations si douces assourdissent de façon merveilleuse beaucoup de choses.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (3 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Depuis quelques temps, je faisais un rêve ... pas toutes les nuits, mais presque ...
> Il y avait un chemin qui montait à flanc de collines, au bas du chemin, il y avait une voiture arrêtée, le moteur tournant au ralenti...
> Attachées au pare-chocs arrière, il y avait une dizaine de cordes ... des gens arrivaient on ne sait d'ou, prenaient une corde et attendaient...
> J'étais là, ne sachant trop que faire et je prenais aussi une corde ...
> ...




Jean-Luc, tell me their names, que je leur kick leur ass !  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (4 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... et il croit que je plaisante !!!!!!!!!


Faut le prendre du bon coté: tu vas avoir plus de temps à consacrer à ton livre  :love: :love:


_Et si t'as besoin de tapoteuses, tu sais à qui t'adresser   _


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Souvenirs d'Afrique ?*
> Pourrais-je être illustrateur de ce grand moment de littérature ?
> :love:
> :love:
> ...


... ça dépendra de l'indemnité qu'il vont raquer !!!!!!!!:rateau: :rateau:  ... t'es une célébrité qu'on s'arrache maintenant, Roberto !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:love: :love:


----------



## semac (4 Mai 2005)

huuumm, j'aimerai aussi participer à ton ouvrage thebig, mais je ne sais pas ce que je pourrais y apporter... :rose: 
à part gérer ta carrière lorsque tu seras célèbre !   :love:


----------



## Gilbertus (8 Mai 2005)

« Seuls l'amour et l'amitié comblent la solitude de nos jours. Le bonheur n'est pas le droit de chacun, c'est le combat de tous les jours. Je crois qu'il faut savoir le vivre lorsqu'il se présente à nous. »
 Orson WELLES


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2005)

Chez ma mère, il y a une petite cour toute enclavée avec du lila qui pousse en pagaille....
La hauteur des murs environnants fait que cette cour n'est pratiquement jamais baignée de soleil...
Le lila est obligé de se hisser à des hauteurs vertigineuses pour aller chercher la lumière et la chaleur... et il y parvient !!!!
Hier après-midi, je regardais ces grappes de fleurs toutes simples avec admiration, elles peinaient, transpiraient, souffraient au bout de leurs tiges émincées et fragiles, mais elles parvenaient toujours à sortir de l'ombre pour resplendir dans la douce lumière de cet après-midi de mai qui jouait à cache-cache avec les nuages...
Alors, Soeurs et Frères, hissons-nous aussi ... la lumière n'est jamais loin ... il suffit de la chercher ... 

Euh ! c'était la leçon de choses d'un esprit hirsute qui cherche à remettre de l'ordre dans sa vie et dans ses idées.....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## necmergitur (9 Mai 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Chez ma mère, il y a une petite cour toute enclavée avec du lila qui pousse en pagaille....
> La hauteur des murs environnants fait que cette cour n'est pratiquement jamais baignée de soleil...
> Le lila est obligé de se hisser à des hauteurs vertigineuses pour aller chercher la lumière et la chaleur... et il y parvient !!!!
> Hier après-midi, je regardais ces grappes de fleurs toutes simples avec admiration, elles peinaient, transpiraient, souffraient au bout de leurs tiges émincées et fragiles, mais elles parvenaient toujours à sortir de l'ombre pour resplendir dans la douce lumière de cet après-midi de mai qui jouait à cache-cache avec les nuages...
> ...


----------



## Bassman (10 Mai 2005)

Douceur d'un toucher, delicatesse d'un parfum, goût salé d'un baiser.

Puis se reveiller encore un fois, larme roulante sur la joue, salée comme ce baiser.


----------



## rezba (16 Mai 2005)

Il a d'abord dû compter ce qu'il lui restait à vivre en mois. Aux années, il n'avait plus droit. Puis vint un moment où il a compté des semaines. Le voici à regarder des jours, des jours beaux comme des derniers. Et dans ces jours, quelques minutes de conscience, de lucidité. De dialogue. D'écoute. Voir encore la femme qu'il aime, et qu'il a aimé depuis si longtemps. L'écouter lui lire une lettre, lui raconter une discussion. Sentir sa main dans la sienne. Cette main décharnée. Au bout de ce corps de sportif dont il ne reste plus rien, qu'un squelette qu'une équipe de soignants amène doucement de l'autre côté de la vie. Il a refusé la fulgurance, et il a refusé de dormir. Il s'éteint d'épuisement. De fatigue. Son corps a tant lutté. Contre la douleur, d'abord. Contre ce crabe, ensuite, qui pourrait tout envahir, si on le laissait faire. Qui n'attend qu'un écart. Une inattention.
Il n'est plus qu'une ombre, déjà, comme un dernier calque en transparence. Il faut fermer nos yeux, ne pas le voir tel qu'il est encore, mais tel qu'il a été.
J'ai encore des choses à faire, des mots à lui dire. Il faut me dépecher. Je ne veux pas que cette salope à la faux gagne le dernier relais. Je l'aurais, nous l'aurons.
Après, après, viendront d'autres temps. Ceux de faire rire ma tante, de la serrer contre moi. Le temps de la vie sans lui. Après viendra le temps de ne pas l'oublier. Et le droit de pleurer, encore. Encore.


----------



## Luc G (16 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Souvenirs d'Afrique ?*
> Pourrais-je être illustrateur de ce grand moment de littérature ?



TheBig à la suite de Raymond Roussel, et en plus illustré par roberto : du nanan.

J'ose pas imaginer ce qu'ils vont nous faire, en passant de "impressions d'Afrique" à "Souvenirs d'Afrique", des "bandes du vieux pillard/billard" du fada Roussel


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Mai 2005)

Midnight of my Life


----------



## dool (18 Mai 2005)

Il y a tant d'embruns qui m'envahissent à ce jour...que je ne peux m'en laver qu'ici !
Il serait dans l'air du temps de parler de l'amitié, de celle des autres qui vous rappellent ce que vous avez dû abandonner vous ! Ce que vous ne pouvez plus vivre par entêtement pour cette nouvelle voie.
Les envier ne serai-ce pas de bon ton, les admirer et y penser est un canot de sauvetage plus balant mais qui nous emmènera loin...
Aller jusqu'à souffrir de revivre de doux instants...le grand paradoxe de cette vie !
Cette mer n'est que mélasse, la vase et les sédiments datant de l'ère primaire se mélangent et remontent à la surface pour s'échouer en vagues sur les rochers saillants.
Ce soleil que j'aperçoit si rarement me brûle au corps et au coeur...
L'amitié, l'amour, l'envie, les choix... faites exploser ce crâne que chaque chose retourne à sa place !
Que la gravité reprenne son droit chemin....
A toi qui me ronge mais en qui je crois...peut être a tord...putain de destin !


----------



## Bassman (18 Mai 2005)

Dool :  :love:


----------



## rezba (20 Mai 2005)

Il faut prendre les chaussures de montagne. 
L'hiver revient juste un moment, mais il est exigeant.
Il veut un au revoir. 
On fera le feu, comme promis. 
Puis on ira en haut. 
Là où tu aimais glisser. 
Disperser ce qui reste de ton corps désormais délivré, et voir ton âme scintiller au soleil, comme une étoile d'argent.


----------



## mado (21 Mai 2005)

Je l'ai aimé cet homme de la montagne.
Sa présence discrète. Son sourire bougon.
Ses mains derrière le dos, scrutant le ciel.

Les mots ont du mal à franchir le brouillard.
Mais n'oublie pas de leur dire là haut, combien il me manquera à moi aussi.


----------



## joeldu18cher (21 Mai 2005)

"les erreurs de l'amour sont créatrices"


----------



## rezba (22 Mai 2005)

Je ne crois en rien, en aucune vie après la vie. La métempsychose me fait parfois sourire. La transmigration m'excite comme passé, mais elle n'angoisse pas mon avenir. Je me fous de ce qui pourrait bien juger de ma vie. Je ne crois pas à ça.
Mais j'ai besoin en revanche de pouvoir fixer mon esprit sur un lieu où réside les souvenirs. Un point nodal de mon espace. Un endroit qui accroche la mémoire, et nourrit le présent.

La tombe de ma marraine, dans ce petit cimetière ardéchois. Les pins odorants au dessus de moi. Je fais un bouquet, dans les champs alentours. Une brassée d'herbes fraiches et de fleurs discrètement parfumées, des branches vives. J'enroule le tout, avec du foin que j'ai tressé. Je nettoie cette grande plaque de marbre (ma marraine était catholique, même si je l'ai toujours soupçonné de regretter de n'être pas née dans une famille de parpaillots). Je pose mon bouquet, je nettoie les pots. Je m'assois, je roule de quoi fumer. Je pense à elle. A ce qu'elle m'a transmis. Je jauge ma capacité à lui tenir mes promesses. A honorer sa mémoire.

La fontaine de la maison de Saint Victor. Et les cendres de mon grand-père, amalgamées à la terre qui nourrit les hortensias qui longent le mur. Elle est là, dans un coin de ma tête. L'été, l'eau s'écoule encore, ou je feins d'y croire. Elle chante, et il est là, qui sourit. Qui acquiesce, encourage, instruit.

Et maintenant, il y aura ce couloir pentu, et ce cairn d'ardoise. 
A l'âge de la construction, j'ai créé, hors de chez mes parents, une cabane avec quatre arbres. Trois d'entre eux sont secs et morts. Mais ils tiennent encore. Ou peut-être est-ce la cabane, qui a désormais pris racine ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

hier, dans le train qui m'amène vers vous madonna et rezba, je voulais citer une des "chroniques de la haine ordinaire" à l'intention de Maitre Amok (en passant, je pense que ta travaillée barbe de 3 jours doit être rude et drôlement sexy mon cher Amok) en ce qui concerne une femme, du vin (figeac 71, tu remettras je pense)

mais aujourd'hui, j'ai plutôt envie de distiller les chroniques de mon amour ordinaire...

allez, j'avoue, j'ai commencé par Rezba...  :love:


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

"m'amenait" vous aurez rectifié (surtout Tibo...  ) :love:


----------



## mado (22 Mai 2005)

t'as eu un pop'up ?


----------



## alèm (22 Mai 2005)

ah non, je ne poppe pas avec n'importe qui !! 

dis mado : j'arrive !!


----------



## dool (22 Mai 2005)

Je reste assise là,face à cette étendue d'eau...ce n'est certes pas la mer mais son horizon laisse à rêver !
J'écoute ce silence qui apaise ce vacarme dans ma tête:tempête sous le crâne face à un lac paisible.
Je sens mon coeur frapper à tout rompre sur cette cage thoracique qui elle se resserre de plus en plus. Qui des deux lutte contre l'autre, qui se défend, lequel va survivre ?
J'étouffe, ce coeur veux hurler liberté.
Je pense à ses mains tendues qui me paraissent si fragiles. Je pense à ce que j'aurai pu mettre dans ma main, autre que cette maigre et asociable paume sans accroche.
Je me ressource de cette nature : quelle force peut-elle avoir pour affronter tous ces maux qu'on lui inflige...où puiser cette énergie?
Elle m'inspire mais me laisse hébétée face à ma page blanche.
Ces souvenirs,ces rêves, ont-ils une réalité avec ce présent?
Juste une envie de me recroquevillée sur le ventre de ma mère, de me calée contre le corps musclé de cet amant perdu, de simplement poser la tête sur l'épaule de cet ami qui vient de me sourire...juste une envie de vivre à nouveau.
J'ai tant de chose à dire sur Toi, lui, elle, et lui aussi...mais comment coordonner les choses? Ils Sont ! Et c'est tout ce que je peut dire.

L'eau du lac se reflète à mes yeux...et je la laisse repartir vers mère nature...le lac aussi roule !


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2005)

Lundi Matin... Ciel Bleu, babil urbain, scooter dans la rue, rare car piétonnisation oblige... Paoli dans la poste (salut Stéphane et Stéphane, certain comprendra), toits ocres roux, murs roses et blancs avec lustre vert pomme. on est bien ici aussi. merci pour le café ma belle . Ce pays est une claque pour le nordiste que je suis (et resterais à jamais). et ce qui se distille des gens d'ici suintent l'amour, c'est indécent mais qu'est-ce que c'est bon les amis. Hier c'était Rezba en Maitre Jedi Rezba Qatsi au réveil, humble et doux. Un voile humble posé sur lui par d'autres sentiments. Mais Dieu que c'est homme est bon et qu'il est beau (pas eu le temps de lui dire, j'espère que les accolades transpirent cela). Aujourd'hui, c'était la beauté fière et digne de madonna. fantomette agile qui vous fait un café qui prend place directement où il faut. La nuit fut courte, travail oblige pour certains (le TGV somnole en gare, attendant mon humble reposoir). Hier, nous avons fait le tour de la Montagne. le Pic Saint-Loup (ch'pic eud'Sâ-Leu comme qui diro ché mi). Jolie dent. Doit bien mordre dans la chair quand on se trompe de sens pour la caresser des jambes. Merci Pour tous ô toi humble ascète des collines. Car il faut le savoir, il vit ici des fous que pour rien au monde je n'internerais. Pourquoi les priver d'une liberté qu'ils affichent triomphante par-dessus nous. je ne comprends pas les types qui courrent. Mais je comprends qu'on courre dans cette nature ci-présente. suffit de voir que même les moutons n'osent pas sortir de leurs enclos moraux pour comprendre la désir de liberté dans ce paysage. Cours Bateman, je n'ai pas la force de te suivre mais je sais que quand tu t'arrêtes, ton regard et ton silence te rendent beau .

Je dois t'avouer un gros regret de ma part. Hier, lorsque l'alcool avait fait augmenter nos températures et tempéraments, que la joie se distillait gamine dans nos membres. Ta gravité s'est levée et a dévoilée tout l'étendue de ta beauté. Toute ta bonté et ta générosité ont triomphé des tourbillons et toi aussi gamine tu t'es révélée. Et là, sans voiles, tu étais Madonne magnifique et moi sans armes photographiques et à trois nous communions dans une douce joie méridionale. 

je vous remercie tous les trois pour ce soleil dont vous m'avez éclairé, moi, fils des brumes et ennemi du soleil. merci.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2005)

ça faisait longtemps... trop longtemps...

2 jours à écouter de près, de très près la mer qui roule...
2 jours à ne penser à rien... à respirer l'air iodé, à se laver la tête au vent marin...
2 jours hors du temps... ça fait du bien...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mai 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> "m'amenait" vous aurez rectifié (surtout Tibo...  ) :love:



 :rose:


----------



## mado (23 Mai 2005)

Oui c'était bien Tibo  


Une étrange et douce sensation que celle de rencontrer un ami. D'avoir envie d'ouvrir sa porte, sans retenue. De savoir qu'il a compris tant de choses, depuis si longtemps. De mesurer l'étendue de sa générosité. 
Je me souviens d'avoir parlé de magicien te concernant. J'étais pas loin de la vérité.
Je comprends que le train n'ait pas voulu partir.
Reviens vite, revenez vite. Ou nous irons à vous.


----------



## mado (25 Mai 2005)

*Une petite musique dans ma tête ce matin...*


_Voilà l'été, j'aperçois le soleil_
_Les nuages filent et le ciel s'éclaircit_
_Et dans ma tête qui bourdonnent ?_
_Les abeilles !_

_J'entends rugir les plaisirs de la vie_
_C'est le retour des amours qui nous chauffent_
_Les oreilles, il fait si chaud_
_Qu'il nous pousse des envies_
_Qu'il le bonheur rafraîchi d'un cocktail_
_Les filles sont belles et les dieux sont ravis..._




*Ou plutôt, des petites musiques...*

_C'est pas la mer à boire_
_Pour tous ceux qui aiment pas ça_
_C'est seulement pas d'cui_
_Pour tous ceux qui n'en ont pas._

_La mer qui divague_
_A ramené sur la côte_
_Deux, trois sardines édentées_
_Un pécheur dans les algues_
_Voyant la mer si haute_
_Que le pauvre type s'est noyé._
_Créateur, je vous blâme_
_L'homme est sans nageoire,_
_La nature l'a atrophié_
_C'est pas sir l'macadam_
_C'est une jolie histoire_
_Oui, mais Jésus a coulé..._


*Oui décidément il était vraiment bien ce disque..*

_Si tu m'aimes vraiment_
_Viens donc me retrouver_
_Dans ma cabane perdue_
_Au milieu des marais_
_N'aie pas peur sur ta route_
_Des barques échouées_
_Suis la senteur salée_
_Des longs roseaux mouillés_

_Et nous nous aimerons_
_Sur le sol craquelé_
_Allongés sur ces herbes_
_Par le soleil brulées_
_Quand grondera l'orage_
_Ne sois pas effrayée_
_Puisque nous sommes deux_
_Sur mon île isolée..._


----------



## alèm (25 Mai 2005)

_Kirikikiiiiiiiii !_


----------



## macmarco (25 Mai 2005)

Négresses Vertes Powaaaaaaaa !!!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (27 Mai 2005)

C'est un petit cairn. Un tas de plaques d'ardoises. 
Perché à deux mille mètres d'altitude, face à la Chible aux étoiles d'argent. 
C'est un petit cairn, comme il y en a tant, au bord d'un lit de pierres que l'on appelait jusque-là le couloir des Arpons.
C'est un petit cairn comme les alpins en font souvent. Pour se remémorer quelqu'un. Ou quelque chose. Ou quelque date. Pour indiquer un point. 
Un rite funéraire, issu des millénaires. Sur lequel d'autres mains poseront d'autres petits cailloux athées.
C'est un petit cairn, à côté d'un couloir, un chemin sinueux et pentu, dans lequel, l'hiver, nous promenons nos skis, et traçons un souvenir éphémère. De petits virages ronds, renvoyés par chaque bord du vallon. Comme ceux que nous avons dessiné cet autre matin, avec cette poudre grise à la texture singulière.
C'est un petit cairn de pierres bleues et argentées. Lentement, le vent va combler les espaces entre chaque lauze, apportant ça et là des brindilles, de la poussière de pierre, un peu de terre et de pollen. Et l'amas va se cimenter. Enfermer les quelques cendres échappées de nos mains. 
C'est un petit cairn, dressé au midi. Un écrin à souvenirs. Un gardien de mémoire. Un accroche-pensées. Un veilleur de torrent. Un repère à larmes.
Tandis que je parlais, que je parlais de toi, que je comblais le vide installé tout autour, que j'amenais les tiens dans un temps sans retour, que je passais leurs larmes au fer de leur amour, mes yeux sont restés muets, sans pouvoir libérer les ruisseaux de printemps qui grondaient. 
Les voilà qui coulent. Lentement. Abondamment. M'ouvrant enfin le repos et le soulagement. 
Me laissant moi aussi passer sur cette rive où tu n'est pas.


----------



## mado (30 Mai 2005)

Un clin d'oeil à un grand Monsieur du Bar, connu sur le tard.
Pour quelques mots par la fenêtre.


----------



## dool (4 Juin 2005)

Y'a t-il une réalité dans la Folie? Toi qui dit que ce monde n'est pas le tien, ne te donne pas une fausse raison de vouloir le quitter. C'est horrible comme la distance et les schémas culturels m'empêchent de te dire combien tu comptes pour moi. Je ne trouve pas les mots...ma lettre reste inévitablement blanche alors que le temps passe, alors que ton geste peut une dernière fois trouver sa fin. Les minutes filent à une vitesse...je pense à ce père que tu aurais pu être pour moi, tes enfants qui sont comme mes frères, ce petit bout de chair et de sang que nous partageont, ces instants de bonheur qu'un seul regard suffit à faire revivre ! Ils t'aiment, nous t'aimons, je t'aime...mais cela ne te suffit donc plus ?! S'il est un secret trop lourd à supporter, comme celui que je porte là, partage-le ! Tu n'es pas seul, ouvres les yeux,ouvres ton coeur, accepte ces mains tendues, ces regards porteurs...ne nous laisses pas tomber ! Je ne peux te rendre ta vie, ni celle dont tu rêvait, mais nous pouvons te rendre cette nouvelle plus belle que comme tu la regarde. Si ce monde n'est pas pour toi, affronte le et montre lui que le coeur est plus fort. Créons en un à ta beauté, à ton esprit, à ton image ... 
Nous partageons ta souffrance, vois le.
Tu ne liras jamais ces mots, mais si seulement tu pouvais les entendre...tu ne te noyerais sûrement plus ainsi.
Ceci est plus qu'un cri d'amour...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juin 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Y'a t-il une réalité dans la Folie? Toi qui dit que ce monde n'est pas le tien, ne te donne pas une fausse raison de vouloir le quitter. C'est horrible comme la distance et les schémas culturels m'empêchent de te dire combien tu comptes pour moi. Je ne trouve pas les mots...ma lettre reste inévitablement blanche alors que le temps passe, alors que ton geste peut une dernière fois trouver sa fin. Les minutes filent à une vitesse...je pense à ce père que tu aurais pu être pour moi, tes enfants qui sont comme mes frères, ce petit bout de chair et de sang que nous partageont, ces instants de bonheur qu'un seul regard suffit à faire revivre ! Ils t'aiment, nous t'aimons, je t'aime...mais cela ne te suffit donc plus ?! S'il est un secret trop lourd à supporter, comme celui que je porte là, partage-le ! Tu n'es pas seul, ouvres les yeux,ouvres ton coeur, accepte ces mains tendues, ces regards porteurs...ne nous laisses pas tomber ! Je ne peux te rendre ta vie, ni celle dont tu rêvait, mais nous pouvons te rendre cette nouvelle plus belle que comme tu la regarde. Si ce monde n'est pas pour toi, affronte le et montre lui que le coeur est plus fort. Créons en un à ta beauté, à ton esprit, à ton image ...
> Nous partageons ta souffrance, vois le.
> Tu ne liras jamais ces mots, mais si seulement tu pouvais les entendre...tu ne te noyerais sûrement plus ainsi.
> Ceci est plus qu'un cri d'amour...



... Imprime et fais lui lire...


----------



## dool (4 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Imprime et fais lui lire...



Encore faut-il que j'eusse les couilles de poser le timbre  


(merci pour tout en fait )


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2005)

Une scène, où le noir se fait au rythme du coucher du soleil. Ce théâtre qui surplombe la mer est un endroit incroyable. Ce soir je me suis assise sur les gradins, j'ai plongé mes yeux dans ce bleu attirant, vu les bateaux froler les rampes d'éclairage. Senti le goût salé des embruns intérieurs sur ma bouche. Refoulé les vagues, toujours, encore. Lutté contre la noyade.

Ma fille était belle.


----------



## rezba (15 Juin 2005)

Belle comme tes mots.


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Un clin d'oeil à un grand Monsieur du Bar, connu sur le tard.
> Pour quelques mots par la fenêtre.



_ou comment couper un impétrant en deux... mon ex continue mais la maitrïse venant, je n'ai plus peur pour le chat ou pour les lustres mais plutot de son sémé._ 

 

_si je puis me permettre, au vu de ce que j'ai vu, les gens de Montpellier sont beaux, non ? _

_ps : je vous aime !_ :love: :rose:


----------



## Gilbertus (15 Juin 2005)

_« Il était une fois, une Fourmi heureuse et productive qui tous les jours arrivait de bonne heure à son travail. Elle passait toute sa journée à travailler dans la joie et la bonne humeur, poussant même la chansonnette.

Elle était heureuse de travailler et son rendement était excellent mais, malheur !, elle n'était pas pilotée par un manager ...

Le Frelon, PDG de l'entreprise, considérant qu'il n'était pas possible que la situation puisse perdurer, créa un poste de manager pour lequel il recruta une Coccinelle avec beaucoup d'expérience.

La première préoccupation de la Coccinelle fut d'organiser les horaires d'entrée et de sortie de la fourmi. Elle créa également un système de compte-rendu et de fiches navettes.

Très vite, il fallut engager une secrétaire pour l'aider à préparer les dossiers et le reporting, si bien qu'elle recruta une Araignée qui mit sur pied un système de classement et qui fut chargée de répondre au téléphone.

Pendant ce temps là, la fourmi heureuse et productive continuait de travailler, travailler, travailler.

Le Frelon, PDG de l'entreprise, était ravi de recevoir les rapports de la Coccinelle, si bien qu'il lui demanda des études comparatives avec graphiques, indicateurs et analyse de tendance.

Il fallut donc embaucher un Cafard pour assister le manager et il fallut acheter un nouvel ordinateur avec une imprimante.

Assez vite, la Fourmi heureuse et productive commença à baisser de rythme et à se plaindre de toute la paperasserie qui lui est dorénavant imposée.

Le Frelon, PDG de l'entreprise, considéra qu'il était temps de prendre des mesures. Il créa donc le poste de chef de service pour superviser la Fourmi heureuse et productive.

Le poste fut pourvu par une Cigale qui changea tous le mobilier de son bureau et qui demanda un nouveau fauteuil ergonomique ainsi qu'un nouvel ordinateur avec écran plat.

Seulement, avec plusieurs ordinateurs, il fallut aussi installer un serveur réseau. Le nouveau chef de service ressenti rapidement le besoin de recruter un adjoint (qui était son assistant dans son ancienne entreprise) afin de préparer un plan stratégique de pilotage ainsi que le budget de son nouveau service.

Pendant ce temps-là, la Fourmi était de moins en moins heureuse et de moins en moins productive.

Il va nous falloir bientôt commander une étude sur le climat social", dit la Cigale.

Mais, un jour, le Frelon, PDG de l'entreprise, en examinant les chiffres, se rendit compte que le service dans lequel la Fourmi heureuse et productive travaille n'était plus aussi rentable qu'avant.

Il eut donc recours aux services d'un prestigieux consultant, M. Hibou, afin qu'il face un diagnostic et qu'il apporte des solutions. Le Hibou fit une mission de trois mois dans l'entreprise à l'issue de laquelle il rendit son rapport : "il y a trop de personnel dans ce service". Le Frelon, PDG de l'entreprise, suivit ses recommandations et .. licencia la Fourmi !

Moralité :

Ne t'avise jamais d'être une Fourmi heureuse et productive. Il vaut mieux être incompétent et ne servir à rien. Les incompétents n'ont pas besoin de superviseur, à quoi cela servirait puisque tout le monde le sait !

Si malgré tout, tu es productif, ne montre pas que tu es heureux au travail, on ne te le pardonnerait pas. Si tu t'obstines à être une Fourmi heureuse et productive, monte ta propre entreprise : au moins tu n'auras pas à faire vivre les Frelon, Coccinelle, Araignée, Cigale, Hibou et autre Cafard. »
_

Cette belle fable, qui n'est pas de moi (je suis pas doué pour raconter les histoires), me fait dire que parfois on vit comme des dingues...   

Alors à tous ceux qui nous offrent leurs mots, qui me sortent de mon infernal calendrier, rempli de stress d'angoisse et de toutes ces petites choses qui font, d'après certains, une vie trépidante, je vous dis un grand 
Merci


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> Alors à tous ceux qui nous offrent leurs mots, qui me sortent de mon infernal calendrier, rempli de stress d'angoisse et de toutes ces petites choses qui font, d'après certains, une vie trépidante, je vous dis un grand
> Merci



... C'est vrai qu'il y a dans certains threads une forme de "poèsie contributive" qui fait qu'on a plaisir a y revenir...


----------



## mado (22 Juin 2005)

L'apaisement se profile. Lentement, mais inexorablement.
Pas sans trace indélébile, mais pouvait il en être autrement ?
Un avant, un après.

Cet après si attendu, si intimidant.
Ne pas savoir écouter son envie de se blottir ailleurs, juste en passant, juste pour partager l'instant.
Ne pas savoir dealer avec le passé récent, remettre les choses à leur place.

Mais ça prend du temps. Un temps étrange, qui ressemble à une délivrance.
Reprendre la mer.
So long ..


----------



## Luc G (23 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça prend du temps. Un temps étrange, qui ressemble à une délivrance.




"Le temps est un enfant qui joue"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Reprendre la mer.
> So long ..


 
Hissez la grand' voile!!! Servez un triple rhum à Madonna!!! Et faites donner le fouet au mousse ; par la même occasion ; rien que pour la forme!


----------



## Gilbertus (24 Juin 2005)

De longues heures, à méditer, préparer des mots écrits que l'on veut offrir en paroles. On les souhaite encourageants. Donner... Offrir un peu de compréhension et d'énergie. Être le temps de quelques minutes les ailes qui portent, qui amènent vers une horizon de compréhension, juste pour l'effleurer. Montrez le début du chemin et y inviter son auditeur. Ce dire que les locutions, sortis de notre bouche, déjà ne nous appartiennent plus. Souhaiter et voir l'Esprit porter nos sons vers d'autres merveilles dont on n'est plus que le témoin.


----------



## mado (27 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Hissez la grand' voile!!! Servez un triple rhum à Madonna!!! Et faites donner le fouet au mousse ; par la même occasion ; rien que pour la forme!




Fais gaffe   Le vent pousse l'embarcation vers ton île.


----------



## Gilbertus (10 Juillet 2005)

Sur ma pommette ensanglantée coule la colère sournoise et malsaine ; elle se drape dans les habits de la fatalité. Cachée derrière les sentiments nobles du pardon, elle n'en est pas moins présente sous des formes que je n'attendais pas. Je traverse une étrange vallée : Formée d'un côté par la violence ordinaire d'un monde qui, malgré moi, est venu me côtoyer dans toute la violence d'une colère incompréhensible ; d'un autre la souffrance d'un corps qui porte sur lui la marque d'une agression surgit comme un cauchemar imprévisible, au crépuscule d'une journée idyllique. 

Étrange voyage au fond de moi-même... Entre culpabilité injustifiée et lassitude d'un corps qui veut briser le silence dans lequel je me suis caché. Je n'ai pas voulu l'entendre croyant ne subir que les contrecoups des éclats de verre déchirant ma chair. Mais il hurle mon corps, il hurle l'injustice de cette situation. Toute la peau de mon visage se met à crier cette tension que je croyais insignifiante. Et la colère qui ressurgit ; Me refusant à la jeter contre l'agresseur, elle me renvoi son existence à la figure, se retournant contre moi-même. Alors je me repasse les événements, imaginant un autre scénario. Mais chaque miroir me renvoi à la réalité. Il me faut bien l'accepter cette réalité, il me faut bien l'accepter cette colère. Je ne vais pas la nourrir, juste lui reconnaître son existence pour qu'elle s'échappe de moi.

Et les paroles de celle qui m'aime, l'autre moitié de moi-même, me raccroche à la paix intérieure. Il est dur d'entendre ses mots se poser sur moi, me pénétrer, brûler cette plaie profonde qui m'entraînait dans le trou noir de mon âme assombrie et endolorie. Mais ses mots deviennent baume, son amour me tire de cette solitude poisseuse, sa tendresse éclaircie mon lendemain.

Je m'attends encore à quelques déconvenues de mon âme, soubresauts dramatiques de cette mauvaise aventure, blessures invisibles parfois si difficiles à guérir. Mais l'amitié et l'amour de ceux qui m'entoure panse mon âme de souvenir heureux : autres regards sur moi-même qui me construisent un devenir plus paisible.


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> ... blessures invisibles parfois si difficiles à guérir...



Un jour récent, j'ai dit sans m'en rendre compte _guérissures_.. Les souffrances invisibles. Un vrai poison. Celles qui vous isolent, qui n'ont pas le droit de cité. Qu'on n'arrive pas à faire entendre.
Qu'on finit par garder, comme un truc honteux. On apprend à vivre avec. Ou pas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Hier, comme un lâche, j'ai quitté la maison pour prendre un peu l'air ... besoin de solitude et besoin de sentir le vent du large me fouetter le visage et sécher mes larmes par la même occasion...

Dur de voir celle qu'on a toujours aimé s'enfoncer dans une dépression qui ressemble de plus en plus à un abîme... dur de la voir se terrer sans plus envie de se soigner malgré que, tous, nous tentions de l'aider... dur de prendre journellement sur la gueule et de guetter avec angoisse l'apparition de la prochaine crise... dur pour moi et pour les enfants... 

J'essaie de garder le moral, j'essaie de me convaincre que tout peut s'arranger et redevenir comme avant... mais je ne suis pas dupe de mes propres espoirs... 

Je ne veux pas quitter le bateau qui sombre quitte à sombrer corps et âme avec lui...

L'Amour est toujours là ... qu'il me donne la force et la foi ... si Dieu le veut !


----------



## Luc G (15 Juillet 2005)

Avec toi, TheBig, autant qu'on peut l'être quand on n'est pas dans cette situation mais qu'on a eu l'occasion de cotoyer de pas trop loin quelque chose qui avait des points communs.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2005)

Courage TheBig.  Ainsi va la vie, entrecoupée de tempête, de calme, de grosses vagues, d'embrunts. 

En pensées avec toi pour affronter les récifs que tu rencontres dans ton périple. Ton bateau est solide.


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2005)

> qu'il me donne la force et la foi ... si Dieu le veut !


_Je ne comprends pas ce que vient encore faire DocEvil dans tout ça... _ :mouais:  :rateau: 

Bises mon flamand rose !!    :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Parfois, j'aimerais être un galet tout poli et tout rond balloté par l'océan au gré de ses caprices...

C'est bien, un galet ! ça n'a pas de coeur ... pas de sentiments ... ça ne souffre pas non plus !
Il va où la vague le porte, roule de plages en plages, se fait façonner par les éléments, se transforme au fil du temps et ne meurt que rarement, broyé par une tempête un peu plus coléreuse...

Ah, être une heure, mais une heure seulement, un petit galet sous la caresse de la mer qui roule... ... ... ... ... ... ...


----------



## Nobody (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, j'aimerais être un galet tout poli et tout rond balloté par l'océan au gré de ses caprices...
> 
> C'est bien, un galet ! ça n'a pas de coeur ... pas de sentiments ... ça ne souffre pas non plus !
> Il va où la vague le porte, roule de plages en plages, se fait façonner par les éléments, se transforme au fil du temps et ne meurt que rarement, broyé par une tempête un peu plus coléreuse...
> ...


 
Ne pas souffrir, ne pas penser... c'est aussi ne pas aimer, ne pas donner. Ne vaut-il pas mieux risquer d'avoir mal pour avoir pu aimer?

Le bout du tunnel est parfois camouflé, on ne le voit pas mais il n'est pas toujours aussi loin qu'on le croit. Avancer, toujours avancer...

De tout coeur...


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2005)

Attention quand même à la bétonnière hein !! :rateau:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Attention quand même à la bétonnière hein !! :rateau:


Mwouais ... avec ma chance actuelle je craindrais de finir en dalle de béton pour fosse septique !!! quelle m...... !!!! :love: 
...tiens ! ça fait du bien de sourire un peu !!!!!


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est certes moins prestigieux qu'une gemme, mais tu peux aussi finir dans une vitrine de musée en compagnie d'une vénus du paléolithique, ce n'est pas négligeable.  :love: :love:

_De quoi faire baver l'arico !! _ :rateau:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2005)

mais oui tu es _beau, BEAU, BEAU ET CON À LA FOIS !!!_ mon gros lesboski...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

En fait, je dois être un peu "maudit" en ces temps-ci ..... 

La semaine dernière, comme j'avais envie d'épancher mon trop plein d'angoisses existentielles et que je cherchais une épaule secourable, je me suis dit : "tiens, je vais aller dire bonjour à Benoît !!" - un vieux pote d'école que je n'avais plus vu depuis un ou deux mois !
J'arrive chez lui, je sonne avec une insistance non contenue ... il m'ouvre avec une gueule de déterré et me dit avec un sanglot dans la voix : "Salut J-L ! Entre et assieds-toi par terre !!!!!!!" - effectivement, je rentre et la première chose qui me saute aux yeux c'est que son mobilier a disparu........ 
Et lui de m'expliquer que deux jours auparavant son amie l'avait quitté en emportant la quasi-totalité de ses meubles !!!!!
Purée, et moi qui cherchait du secours....... :rateau: 

On s'est assis sur deux valises, on a débouché quelques West-Vleteren et on a pleuré ensemble comme du temps où on était gosses et que je l'avais poussé dans les orties parce qu'il m'avait traité de bigleux à cause de mes lunettes...

C'était bien ... ...


----------



## jahrom (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "En fait, je dois être un peu "maudit" en ces temps-ci .....
> 
> La semaine dernière, comme j'avais envie d'épancher mon trop plein d'angoisses existentielles et que je cherchais une épaule secourable..."



Tiens c'est curieux, y a deux jours je vais chez un pote, et bizarrement, il avait une nana et plus de meubles que d'habitude...

Ainsi va la vie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est curieux, y a deux jours je vais chez un pote, et bizarrement, il avait une nana et plus de meubles que d'habitude...
> 
> Ainsi va la vie...


 
  ... comme dit toujours ma mère : "y'en a qui ont trop pour ceux qui n'ont pas assez !!!!!"
ps : c'est que ma mère est une sacrée philosophe !!!!!! :love: 

D'elle aussi : "tiens, ce matin, je me sens toute joyeuse ... j'ai rêvé que j'étais morte cette nuit mais c'était pas vrai !!!!!!":love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

Et une petite anecdote pour détendre l'atmosphère ... (j'en ai bien besoin !)

ou ... comment j'ai failli faire mourir de rire mon ophtalmo :

Lundi 8H du mat ... j'avais rendez-vous chez ma vieille ophtalmo pour une pachymétrie (pour les ignares, la pachymétrie est un examen qui permet de déterminer l'épaisseur de la cornée !!!)

Au cours de l'examen, je l'entend me dire : "Qu'est-ce qu'elle est épaisse ... c'est énorme !!!!!" 

Et moi de lui répondre : "Et encore, il est tôt ... elle est encore au repos !!!!!!!!!"

... ...  ... ... c'est tout juste si elle est encore parvenue à remplir ses papiers tellement elle pouffait !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jahrom (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> "(pour les ignares, la pachymétrie est un examen qui permet de déterminer l'épaisseur de la cornée !!!)"



Ignares = se dit des gens ayant une bonne vue.


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite anecdote pour détendre l'atmosphère ... (j'en ai bien besoin !)
> 
> ou ... comment j'ai failli faire mourir de rire mon ophtalmo :
> 
> ...


   
Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à thebiglebowsky.


----------



## nato kino (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et une petite anecdote pour détendre l'atmosphère ... (j'en ai bien besoin !)
> 
> ou ... comment j'ai failli faire mourir de rire mon ophtalmo :
> 
> ...



Me voilà rassuré, c'est pas demain que tu vas arrêter les conneries !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juillet 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà rassuré, c'est pas demain que tu vas arrêter les conneries !! :love: :love: :love:


Heureusement que j'ai encore ma mère et ses bons mots :

Pour la fête des mères, je lui paie un GSM pour qu'au moins je puisse l'appeler (pour qu'elle m'appelle, il lui faudra encore quelques années de pratique  ) ... sa première réaction : "on dirait une souris qui a la varicelle !!!!!!!!" :love: 

Ma mère a des "saints spécialistes" ... par exemple, Saint Dona en cas d'orages un peu violents ... alors, elle allume une bougie et fait le tour de sa maison avec la bougie dans une main et un chapelet dans l'autre ... le mois dernier, elle a glissé sur le carrelage et la bougie allumée est tombée sur le divan ... heureusement qu'il y avait une bouteille de Vittel à proximité !!!!!:love: 

Quand j'ai envie de l'embêter un peu, je jure un bon coup ... faut la voir faire des signes de croix tellement vite qu'on voit même plus ses mains... on dirait un dessin animé du Coyote !!!!

Quand elle est en voiture avec moi, et que je freine un peu, elle penche en avant de façon proportionnelle à la force du freinage ... (elle ne met pas sa ceinture parce qu'elle n'a pas envie de la mettre !!!!) - mon petit jeu, c'est de freiner tout juste assez fort pour qu'elle frôle le tableau de bord sans l'emboutir ... j'en ai parlé avec mon frère, et il commence aussi à prendre goût à cette attraction !:love: 

Pardon, man !!!!!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juillet 2005)

C'est vrai... c'est énorme.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2005)

fils indigne


----------



## katelijn (15 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que j'ai encore ma mère et ses bons mots :
> 
> Pour la fête des mères, je lui paie un GSM pour qu'au moins je puisse l'appeler (pour qu'elle m'appelle, il lui faudra encore quelques années de pratique  ) ... sa première réaction : "on dirait une souris qui a la varicelle !!!!!!!!" :love:
> 
> ...



Tiens, tiens, 

J'en ai connu un comme ça: Mon père:love: :love: :love:
Il adorait de se servir du frein, parce que ma mère à coté ne pouvait pas s'empêcher de freiner en même temps.

Un jour en voiture il s'arrête à Aartrijke devant un fleuriste. Il sort 100 FB de son portefeuille et il envoie ma soeur de 10 ans chercher un gros bouquet de "pissenlits".* La tête de la fleuriste .... Par contre ma soeur ne lui a pas adressée la parole pendant une semaine :love: :love:

* en français


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Hier, comme un lâche, j'ai quitté la maison pour prendre un peu l'air ... besoin de solitude et besoin de sentir le vent du large me fouetter le visage et sécher mes larmes par la même occasion...
> 
> Dur de voir celle qu'on a toujours aimé s'enfoncer dans une dépression qui ressemble de plus en plus à un abîme... dur de la voir se terrer sans plus envie de se soigner malgré que, tous, nous tentions de l'aider... dur de prendre journellement sur la gueule et de guetter avec angoisse l'apparition de la prochaine crise... dur pour moi et pour les enfants...
> 
> ...



« Quand on n'a que l'amour
A s'offrir en partage
Au jour du grand voyage
Qu'est notre grand amour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Mon amour toi et moi
Pour qu'éclatent de joie
Chaque heure et chaque jour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour vivre nos promesses
Sans nulle autre richesse
Que d'y croire toujours

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour meubler de merveilles
Et couvrir de soleil
La laideur des faubourgs

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour unique raison
Pour unique chanson
Et unique secours

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour habiller matin
Pauvres et malandrins
De manteaux de velours

Quand on n'a que l'amour
A offrir en prière
Pour les maux de la terre
En simple troubadour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
A offrir à ceux-là
Dont l'unique combat
Est de chercher le jour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour tracer un chemin
Et forcer le destin
A chaque carrefour

Quand on n'a que l'amour
Pour parler aux canons
Et rien qu'une chanson
Pour convaincre un tambour

Alors sans avoir rien
Que la force d'aimer
Nous aurons dans nos mains,
Amis le monde entier »


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Quand l'amour n'est nourri que de subterfuges et de faux-semblants...
Difficile de faire, euh... faire pour de semblant (rime riche, ma parole  )
J'ai du mal à faire face sans crier ni pleurer...
et pourtant ça m'agace ce, depuis quelques années !
Comment lui dire que cette vie n'en est pas une... assez !
Casse-toi tu pues, là, t'ain, vraiment à... j'en ai assez ! (encore une rime riche, ma parole  )


Ca fait 20 minutes que j'ai écrit ce post (sans l'envoyer*), mais à les entendre toutes les deux (ma fille et sa reumé) à causer et rigoler, je baisse mon froc et ne sais qu'en penser  


* EDIT : ménan, c'est loché


----------



## Gilbertus (16 Juillet 2005)

« Si je parlerais les langues des hommes et des anges, si je n'ai pas l'amour, je suis du bronze qui résonne, ou une cymbale qui retentit. Et quand j'aurais le don de prophétie, la science de tous les mystères et toute la connaissance, quand j'aurais même toute la foi jusqu'à transporter des montagnes, si je n'ai pas l'amour, je ne suis rien. Et quand je distribuerais tous mes biens pour la nourriture des pauvres, quand je livrerais même mon corps pour être brûlé, si je n'ai pas l'amour, cela ne me sert de rien.
L'amour est patient, L'amour est serviable, il n'est pas envieux; L'amour ne se vante point, il ne s'enfle point d'orgueil, il ne fait rien de malhonnête, il ne cherche pas son intérêt, il ne s'irrite pas, il ne médite pas le mal, il ne se réjouit pas de l'injustice, mais il se réjouit de la vérité; il excuse tout, il croit tout, il espère tout, il supporte tout.
L'amour ne succombe jamais. »


----------



## guytantakul (16 Juillet 2005)

Gilbertus a dit:
			
		

> « Si je parlerais les langues des hommes et des anges, si je n'ai pas l'amour, je suis du bronze qui résonne, ou une cymbale qui retentit. Et quand j'aurais le don de prophétie, la science de tous les mystères et toute la connaissance, quand j'aurais même toute la foi jusqu'à transporter des montagnes, si je n'ai pas l'amour, je ne suis rien. Et quand je distribuerais tous mes biens pour la nourriture des pauvres, quand je livrerais même mon corps pour être brûlé, si je n'ai pas l'amour, cela ne me sert de rien.
> L'amour est patient, L'amour est serviable, il n'est pas envieux; L'amour ne se vante point, il ne s'enfle point d'orgueil, il ne fait rien de malhonnête, il ne cherche pas son intérêt, il ne s'irrite pas, il ne médite pas le mal, il ne se réjouit pas de l'injustice, mais il se réjouit de la vérité; il excuse tout, il croit tout, il espère tout, il supporte tout.
> L'amour ne succombe jamais. »



Rhôo, quelle grossiereté !


----------



## Gilbertus (17 Juillet 2005)

Elle me happe, elle me sape, elle me suce et m'aspire l'âme, cette folie maladive. Elle ne crée pas elle détruit, elle n'inspire pas mais engloutit ; passivement elle s'installe cette paranoïa. A partir de rien, tout doucement, elle dessine des destins tragiques dans les souvenirs irrationnels d'un futur bien souvent irréel.

Je vacille... J'étais un pessimiste oublieux, prompt à rebondir sur le premier bonheur qui me nourrissait. Je m'effondre... Je ne suis plus qu'un esprit dans l'étau de ses angoisses spontanées ; Il entraîne mon c½ur dans une cacophonie de battements tétaniques.

Je me tourne vers le berceau de ma douleur y cherchant une improbable inspiration pour mon intelligence troublée. Mais je n'y trouve qu'une seule réponse : colère d'un autre homme... Folie de l'Homme. Rien n'en ressort si ce n'est la nourriture pestilentielle pour d'autres peur. Toujours elle me vide cette folie maladive.

Alors il m'entoure l'âme de son esprit, me prend sans les bras de sa tendresse, console cette chair meurtrie, dissipe les craintes. Il me construit, me reconstruit, inlassablement, jamais oublieux ni envahissant, juste imperturbablement présent. Et jusqu'à demain peut-être je suis enfin calme. Un peu de temps loin de cette folie, toujours plus chaque jour... Pour que lentement ces blessures invisibles se referment.


----------



## Gilbertus (17 Juillet 2005)

Je voudrais offrir à mes filles autre chose que l'héritage de ses sombres pensées qui s'infiltre dans ma vie.

Alors je me mure dans un silence, une absence qui frôle l'indolence. Qu'ai-je donc à offrir si ce n'est un père qui vacille ?

Je cherche dans l'exemple de celui qui me construit, un peu de force pour vivre au-delà de mes souvenirs parfois trop tristes. 
« Ne cherche pas à vaincre, me dit-il, laisse-toi porter, c'est moi qui soutiens. »


----------



## Gilbertus (21 Juillet 2005)

ça y est ! Les derniers fils de suture sont enlevés. C'est étrange : sensation de me réapproprier un bout de visage que l'on m'avait dérobé. J'appréhende ce zigzag boursouflé sur ma pommette, qui s'étiole en rayons irréguliers. Que me restera-t-il ? Cicatrices ? Traces ? Ou seulement le souvenir invisible ? Mes doigts s'inquiétaient. Je pensais palper une douleur. Cette chair, que le collagène ressoude, est rassurante ; elle raconte le lent, parfois « chatouillant » chemin de la guérison. C'est étrange... J'effleure ces quelques centimètres carrés d'épiderme, me demandant encore s'ils sont partie de moi, toujours inquiet d'y ressentir les résidus d'une souffrance si violente. La douleur n'est plus là, elle a glissé bien plus profondément, là où les appendices naturels de mon corps ne peuvent la toucher. Par mes mots, je l'ai transpirée de tous les pores de mon âme. Quelques lambeaux s'y attardent encore. Les plus sombres ? Les plus violents ? Je me souhaite prêt à les voir surgir, ne pas les retenir, les regarder en face malgré les échos qui en résultent. Si l'oubli ne peut s'établir, l'espérance d'une guérison paisible sommeille en moi.


----------



## mado (1 Août 2005)

Je n'ai jamais connu l'agression physique. Mais rayon agression psychologique j'ai eu mon compte cette année  Enfin je croyais. Mais c'est mal connaitre la vie. 
Et comme il y a peu de raison que ça change, je ne serai plus désormais ce putching ball si pratique. Ce paravent si dédouanant de ses propres laideurs. Ne plus rien à voir à faire avec ce personnage, plus rien. Juste tirer un trait.
Le laisser avec ses certitudes.

Je suis juste un être humain. Etait-ce si difficile à comprendre ?


----------



## lumai (12 Septembre 2005)

Là, j'ai envie de pluie de mer, de cette eau qui détrempe et lave. J'ai envie de sentir son goût salé dans ma bouche, son vent cinglant sur mon visage.
Que son froid s'insinue de ma peau jusqu'aux os. Substance saline qui envahit mes veines.
À l'horizon, voir ces nuages gris avancer et se méler. Finalement ne plus savoir si cette eau est d'air ou de mer.
M'imbiber de vent, de pluie et de sel.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'ai envie de pluie de mer, de cette eau qui détrempe et lave. J'ai envie de sentir son goût salé dans ma bouche, son vent cinglant sur mon visage.
> Que son froid s'insinue de ma peau jusqu'aux os. Substance saline qui envahit mes veines.
> À l'horizon, voir ces nuages gris avancer et se méler. Finalement ne plus savoir si cette eau est d'air ou de mer.
> M'imbiber de vent, de pluie et de sel.


... Je l'ai déjà dit ... souvent ... ! La jetée d'Ostende est mon refuge quand tout va mal ... combien de fois n'ai-je pas mêlé mes larmes à la pluie, à ce vent salé qui pénètre au plus profond de nous..., ce vent qui purifie autant qu'il ravive les couleurs de nos âmes...
Qu'importe les passants, qu'importe les promeneurs ... les embruns lavent nos larmes et le vent les assèche ... comme c'est bon de sentir la vie couler sur son visage... ... ...


----------



## dool (19 Septembre 2005)

Je jette l'ancre dans cette eau tumultueuse pour laisser filer l'encre à tout va, pour la paix de mon âme. Je retourne dans mon océan de douleurs et de joies passées, je tourne, je virevolte, je me pose, je redécouvre, je réapprend...
A première vue, rien de bien exceptionnel, sauf  le plaisir de relaisser sa main glisser sur une feuille, au lieu de tapoter sur une machine sans vie. Le temps passe et je ne sais si au bout de cette route je retrouverais la quiétude, ou si cette ½uvre, qui n'aura rien d'un prix goncours, restera inachevée comme tous ces « arts » que j'ai laissé à l'abandon, en cours de création, par peur de la fin, par pseudo manque d'inspiration, par angoisse de l'inaptitude.
Au diable! Ce récit détaillé de ma vie, même déchronologique, n'a pas la même fin. Je ne veux pas l'apaisement d'un instant, le même apaisement éphémère de l'opium; je veux tourner la page et fermer mon roman pour enfin réécrire une nouvelle histoire. J'ai besoin de pureté pour atteindre mes nouveaux sommets.
Le mystère reste encore entier quand à la réussite de mon défi, mais l'espoir fais vivre.
Je ne pourrais effacer la personne que je suis, j'aurai même besoin de moi pour continuer ma route, mais j'ai besoin d'un nouveau sourire !
Aspirer à l'au delà ne sert à rien si on traine continuellement ses fardeaux...


----------



## macelene (23 Septembre 2005)

J'étais inquiète pour EllE, et je le suis encore. EllE a une manière de poser les mots d'une façon incroyable et tellement douloureuse, mais aussi tellement sensuelle. Trop réel pour le croire.
J'aime la lire... Ses mots sont forts, comme une griffure d'épines de Rose... EllE me manque.
JE voudrais tant pouvoir lui dire que tout va s'arranger mais je sais qu'elle ne me croira plus jamais.
In'ch HAllah.. pourrait-elle dire... Mektoub...  C'était écrit tout ça...?  JE ne sais pas. 
Je ne veux me résoudre, ni le penser, ni le croire... 
MAis quels sont les mots qui appaisent, quels sont les mots qui permettent de retrouver le sourire face à cette ViE...?
Grand chaos... Tremblement de MOnde... Grande crevasse... 
Lire et relire encore... retenir des larmes... 
Mince... je dois encore continuer d'accomplir le quotidien... Je veux encore lui dire qu'il y a de la place dans le c½ur des gens qui l'Aime, tout simplement.
LAisser les blessures se refermer... Mais je sais que la cicatrice est trop grande... 
Alors...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Alors...


Alors ... il faut aimer ... s'éclabousser d'amour ... vivre, aimer et se souvenir pour que l'absence se fonde dans une présence ineffable mais ô combien douce et réconfortante ...
Ils sont là ... tout autour de nous ... ils vivent avec nous et surtout par nous ... ils sont nous ... ...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)

chaque rupture m'éloigne 
chaque instant me fait devenir


----------



## Gilbertus (2 Octobre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> LAisser les blessures se refermer... Mais je sais que la cicatrice est trop grande...
> Alors...





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Alors ... il faut aimer ... s'éclabousser d'amour ... vivre, aimer et se souvenir pour que l'absence se fonde dans une présence ineffable mais ô combien douce et réconfortante ...
> Ils sont là ... tout autour de nous ... ils vivent avec nous et surtout par nous ... ils sont nous ... ...



L'Amour... Le seul qui nous sauve, qui nous soigne. Celui dont nous avons tant besoin et qui nous manque pourtant cruellement. 

Mais cet amour on nous l'a trop vendu. On nous le montre sous toutes les coutures. On nous le présente se remède miracle qui a force d'artifices se perd dans les passions artificielles de nos sentiments éphémères. On la rangé dans une case ; on la ramené au niveau de notre humanité vénale et égoïste. On en a fait un simple sentiment superficiel de nos pulsions, oubliant qu'il se travail, se construit s'entretient et que parfois rime avec effort et patience, tolérance et encouragement.

Mais il existe cet Amour qui donne plus qu'il ne reçoit, qui supporte plus qu'il ne pèse. Il existe, loin de nos incrédulités légères et futiles et de nos clichés tragiques et compulsifs. Cet Amour nous réconcilie  avec la vie, nous reconstruit, nous révèle notre valeur... Il nous sauve... Mais qui témoignera pour elle de cet Amour ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

Voilà, une très, très mauvaise nouvelle est définitivement confirmée ce matin...     

4 ans de lutte, de rémissions, de rechutes.
Et cette saloperie aura finalement le dernier mot.

Elle ne fêtera pas ses 36 ans... et le petit T. n'aura connu sa maman que malade...

J'écoute... j'écoute... mais de la mer, aujourd'hui, ne me parviennent que de sinistres échos...
Ceux d'un ami qui pleure, de sa compagne qui souffre et l'infini tristesse s'ajoute à l'amitié qui nous lie...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> J'écoute... j'écoute... mais de la mer, aujourd'hui, ne me parviennent que de sinistres échos...
> Ceux d'un ami qui pleure, de sa compagne qui souffre et l'infini tristesse s'ajoute à l'amitié qui nous lie...


...ce soir, j'aurai une pensée pour eux ... et pour toi ....


----------



## Gilbertus (5 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, une très, très mauvaise nouvelle est définitivement confirmée ce matin...
> 
> 4 ans de lutte, de rémissions, de rechutes.
> Et cette saloperie aura finalement le dernier mot.



Ah ! P... de maladie. On dit la justice aveugle, mais la maladie l'est toute autant. Mais en plus, la vicieuse, elle se moque de la justice. Elle frappe même ceux qui nous semblent le moins dignes de souffrir et partir. Elle frappe sans relache laissant derrière elle un sillon de souffrances et de souvenirs amères au goût de "pourquoi elle/lui ?"

Même si je sais que ces mots ne consolent pas, je te les laisse, LeConcombreMaske, comme autant de fils tangibles à mes pensées qui t'accompagnent.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, une très, très mauvaise nouvelle est définitivement confirmée ce matin...
> 
> 4 ans de lutte, de rémissions, de rechutes.
> Et cette saloperie aura finalement le dernier mot.
> ...





*C'est en ces moments*
que je me plaîs à penser que le meilleur reste à venir.
au delà de toutes les merdes que nous essuyons ici bas.


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2005)

je viens de tomber sur ce post de TheBig...  :love:




!





			
				theBig le 23 Novembre 2001 a dit:
			
		

> L'instant de la poésie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2005)

_Comme l'écho des galets roulés par les vagues_.
Un moment de solitude tant attendu, les souvenirs se fraient un passage en elle, comme si elle avait des fenêtres dans la tête, ouvertes, et que tout pouvait entrer et la traverser.
Étrange situation. Les mots là sont des privilèges de la solitude.
Le temps devrait s'éterniser lorsqu'elle s'allonge juste cinq minutes et ferme les yeux.
Contempler les ombres, produit en elle une fugace ablation de tous les sens... Mais le plus beau c'est le mystère de l'acmé... une sorte de PAradis. 
PAs besoin de convoquer la cavalerie...juste la machine à compter les pulsations... qui vont crescendo... et cette léthargie qui suit.
Les vestiges de l'Homme tourmenté, des lèvres qui ressemblent à des pivoines, la rage de se retourner contre eux, ces collectionneurs visuels de quelque chose...
Ne pas avoir peur de découvrir que le visage mille fois rêvé est un masque...
Un ongle d'argent déchire les ténèbres lénifiants avec force.
Si l'enfer existe, il faut mourir pour le connaître.


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

Je vous lis et je me sens chamboulée. Vous exprimez votre souffrance et je la vois. Il y en a tellement d'espèces. physique, psychologiques... Je connais pourtant la souffrance pour l'avoir côtoyée longtemps, je suis flegmatique voire paralysée devant elle. que dire que faire? Peu de mots me viennent pour exprimer ma sympathie, peu de mots me viennent pour exprimer ma propre douleur. J'honore la façon que vous vous exprimez sans que tout tourne autour de pilules, traitements ou «il faut» ceci ou «il ne faut pas» 

Accepter la souffrance fait partie de la vie, l'accepter la rend plus douce. Pourquoi mettre l'énergie sur la bataille quand on peut encore faire autre chose: Vivre

L'exprimer  c'est un peu la tasser et la  partager. Vivre sa souffrance ne veut pas dire baisser les bras mais faire tout ce qu'on peut pour passer une belle journée! malgré tout.

je vous souhaite une belle journée!!


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (3 Novembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, une très, très mauvaise nouvelle est définitivement confirmée ce matin...
> 
> 4 ans de lutte, de rémissions, de rechutes.
> Et cette saloperie aura finalement le dernier mot.
> ...




Que dire que faire devant la souffrance? si seulement te dire : puisses-tu trouver un réconfort dans  cet océan qu'est la vie.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, une très, très mauvaise nouvelle est définitivement confirmée ce matin...
> 
> 4 ans de lutte, de rémissions, de rechutes.
> Et cette saloperie aura finalement le dernier mot.
> ...



C'est fini...

Elle nous a quitté cette après midi... après avoir luté jusqu'au bout, après avoir profité d'une brève et impressionnante rémission depuis plusieurs semaines...

35 ans.....

Elle ne souffre plus............

Une fois de plus les mots me manque... Je vous remercie pour les votre, passés et futurs...

_"le meilleur reste à venir"..._


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Décembre 2005)

...puisse cette petite pensée l'accompagner...


----------



## macelene (11 Octobre 2006)

de nous avoir donné encore la possibilité d'écrire là dans ce fil...  Je viens de lire notre Ami TheBig....  Son fil est beau... Mais ma pensée de ce soir n'est pas en accord avec la sienne.. plus sombre...
Alors... 



Quand on a l'impression que des liens se sont brisés ...

"Il y a des choses sur lesquelles il vaut mieux ne pas s'interroger, ne pas s'informer et ne pas nourrir, parce que leur visibilité peut nous réserver des surprises indésirables. La Nature Humaine est une grande forêt sombre qu'il n'est donné à personne de connaître parfaitement en un temps aussi court qu'une Vie.."


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Octobre 2006)

Hier, j'ai été me balader sur la côte ... seul ... le temps était merveilleux et les chaussures à bouts de bras j'ai laissé la mer me caresser les orteils - je me suis promené ainsi quelques heures entre rêveries et introspection ... j'aime la mer, j'adore la mer pour son côté "immense machine à laver" qui rend plus blanc nos sentiments et protège les couleurs de notre âme ... j'étais bien et j'ai pensé à vous ...


----------



## macmarco (11 Octobre 2006)

Go son, go down to the water
And see the women weeping there
Then go up into the mountains
The men, they are weeping too.
Father, why are all the women weeping?
They all are weeping for their men
Then why are all the men there weeping?
They are weeping back at them.

This is a weeping song
A song in which to weep
While all the men and women sleep.
This is a weeping song
But I won't be weeping long.

Father why are all the children weeping?
They are merely crying son.
O, are they merely crying father?
Yes, true weeping is yet to come.

This is a weeping song
A song in which to weep
While all the little children sleep.
This is a weeping song
But I won't be weeping long.

O father tell me are you weeping?
Your face seems wet to touch.
O then I'm so sorry father
I never thought I hurt you so much.

This is a weeping song
A song in which to weep
While we rock ourselves to sleep.
This is a weeping song
But I won't be weeping long
No. I won't be weeping long





[Edith]
J'ai oubli&#233; de pr&#233;ciser l'origine du texte :
_ "*The Weeping Song"*_* - Nick Cave And The Bad Seeds.*  
[/Edith]


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2006)

pour revenir dans le sujet bien plus qu'il n'y parait...

_
ma barque a connu milles &#233;chouages, de la source de la Somme au Quai B&#233;lu, d'un affluent de la Seine aux &#233;tangs de la Haute-Somme, chaque fois je croyais qu'elle pourrait revoguer. Deux &#233;chouages d&#233;j&#224; avaient endommag&#233; sa coque. Fragile sous ses aspects rustiques. Mais ce soir. un banc de sable s'est cr&#233;e sous moi. La Loire a eu raison de moi. je me suis laiss&#233; entrain&#233; par elle pensant qu'elle d&#233;bouchait dans le Golfe du Morbihan. Je me serais laisser d&#233;poser sur une de ses innombrables iles et regarder le soleil cuire ses c&#244;tes. Mais non. La Loire ne m'aura pas entrain&#233; dans le Golfe. je suis &#233;chou&#233; en son milieu. Il me reste &#224; tenter d'aller remorquer ma barque fracass&#233;e sur les bords de l'Erdre..._


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Octobre 2006)

Ce soir, j'ai vu la mer
Je sais ellle &#233;st l&#224; depuis toujours
mais pour moi 
elle est toujours aussi belle


----------



## vousti (15 Octobre 2006)

je viens de tomber sur ce fil et ça me touche énormément de voir que vous ayez le courage d'être(s) humains.

J'ai vécu 8 ans au bord de la mer, et ai connu tant de jours ensoleillés et de bonheur à deux, non à trois, ah non à quatre...puis à cinq toutes ces petites îles au noms si féminins, au rires et gazouillis si apaisants, si enthousiasmants.....
Puis sont venus les jours d'orages, les tempêtes, et autres cataclysmes.
La mer s'est déchainée, s'est noyée dans une folie alcoolique et finalement s'est retirée, est allée baigner d'autres rivages.
Je ne sais qui a dit que l'homme est une île..... 
Je me sens desert et ces petites îles qui formaient notre archipel sont devenues des dunes qui balancent au gré des humeurs de la vie.Les rires se perdent dans l'immense vide qu'elle a laissé derrière elle.
Marée basse, mes larmes viennent se jeter sur les falaises de mon amour perdu, mes soupirs sont pareil au déchirement du vent qui fait claquer les voiles d'un bateau à la dérive.
Voyage vers l'inconnu, perdre ses habitudes, tant de gestes, oubliés, à réapprendre....

Qui sait! La vie nous réserve tant de surprises....
Allez  haut les curs je suis vivant!


----------



## joanes (15 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Quand on a l'impression que des liens se sont brisés ...
> 
> "Il y a des choses sur lesquelles il vaut mieux ne pas s'interroger, ne pas s'informer et ne pas nourrir, parce que leur visibilité peut nous réserver des surprises indésirables. La Nature Humaine est une grande forêt sombre qu'il n'est donné à personne de connaître parfaitement en un temps aussi court qu'une Vie.."




Tu ne sais à quel point ces mots aujourd'hui me touchent... Peut-on avoir nourrit, peut-on avoir questionner et reçu des réponses et continuer à croire que c'est encore possible? Que reviendra le temps des premiers jours, que sera là encore la promesse des jours à venir... Aimer encore, au delà de la peine et par delà le vide, garder au fond de soi l'assurance qu'il y a une issue, un chemin à nouveau...

Merci Hélène :love: 

Merci aussi à vous tous qui ici laissez un morceau de votre âme. Depuis longtemps, le début peut-être  , je vous ai lu, espérant secrètement n'avoir à déposer ici que des choses légères. Aujourd'hui j'y laisse ces quelques mots.


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Après avoir tant souffert, refusé de regarder l'évidence, la réalité saute à la figure, laissant en lieu et place de l'amour une haine indescriptible amplifiée par des mois, des années de retenues.
A la sortie , il m'est impossible d'y retourner. Les rivages des sentiments amoureux me sont impossibles à regarder. Il y a comme une brume, des nuages bas qui masquent l'avenir.
Et pourtant j'y croyais.  Repoussant cette petite voix qui essayait de me faire revenir sur terre. Cette même voix qui me pose chaque jour la même question, à laquelle je n'arrive pas à répondre...

Ma joie quotidienne est de ne pas tomber . Chaque jour est une lutte contre la facilité du laissé allé. Les zincs, les rencontres d'un soir, les nuits blanche, les produits ne font plus partie de mon univers.
Je me passe de tout très facilement, sauf de cette envie terrible de vengeance...je résiste, je ne le ferais pas..le faire serait une preuve de son existence...

La magie de la vie, m'accorde des flash . En quête d'absolu , je voulais tout. Aujourd'hui un rien me rends heureux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> En quête d'absolu , je voulais tout. Aujourd'hui un rien me rends heureux...


... après quelques bonnes claques dans la gueule, je me suis dit que l'absolu n'était définitivement pas pour moi ... alors comme toi, je profite de la vie et de tous ces petits riens qui font qu'elle est moins nase qu'elle paraît de prime abord...
...et je ne regrette rien... ces petits riens m'apportent au moins la paix de l'âme même si parfois elle tressaute encore...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je me passe de tout très facilement, sauf de cette envie terrible de vengeance...je résiste, je ne le ferais pas..le faire serait une preuve de son existence...


La vengeance c'est comme la victoire ... l'arrière-goût est toujours amer en regard du prix qu'il a fallu payer pour y arriver...
De loin, je préfère l'indifférence ... une profonde indifférence qui enlève à "l'autre" jusqu'à sa capacité à exister en face de toi...
Quand j'étais jeune, je bouillais de me battre et la vengeance figurait régulièrement dans mes "plats du jour" ... avec l'âge et sans devenir un vieux radoteur, j'ai appris des choses ... dont l'indifférence... malheureusement...


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2006)

Je bute sur cette indiff&#233;rence, synonyme d'immunit&#233; ... 

Malgr&#233; tout, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ma situation. Pouvoir se regarder un face tout les matins, est sans doute un avantage, que cette immunit&#233;, ne lui offre pas ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Je bute sur cette indifférence, synonyme d'immunité ...


Haïr, c'est aimer encore. Ce qu'on aime plus, on ne le hait pas. Quand tu n'aimeras plus, quand tu n'aimeras plus vraiment, tu seras en paix et prêt pour aimer à nouveau.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2006)

J'ai la chance (ou la malchance selon certains... !) d'avoir toujours habit&#233; le m&#234;me quartier de mon "village" ... quand j'&#233;tais mioche et que je passais dans l'avenue qui me menait &#224; mon &#233;cole, je me disais toujours : "Un jour j'habiterai ici !" - c'est vrai que cette avenue &#233;tait charmante avec ses arbres "boules" qui couraient sur les trottoirs et nous apportaient fra&#238;cheur en &#233;t&#233; ... c'est vrai que cette avenue &#233;tait jolie, large et fleurie comme une oasis que je traversais 4 fois par jour...
Et puis j'ai grandi ... et le r&#234;ve est devenu r&#233;alit&#233; ... j'y habite depuis plus de 25 ans ... paf ! en plein milieu !
Malheureusement, cette "avenue" n'a plus d'avenue que le nom ... disparus les arbres boules - ils g&#234;naient le parking - disparues les fleurs - &#231;a coutait trop cher &#224; entretenir probablement... &#224; cause des parkings, l'avenue n'est plus aussi large et on y a b&#226;ti une &#233;cole professionnelle aux grands murs gris comme une prison ... juste en face de chez moi !!!
Hier soir, en allant &#224; pieds voir ma m&#232;re qui habite &#224; quelques centaines de m&#232;tres de chez moi j'ai eu le sentiment &#233;trange que tout &#233;tait encore comme avant ... la force de ma m&#233;moire faisait revivre les fant&#244;mes du pass&#233; et je me sentais bien...
Il y avait discordance entre ce que je voyais et ce que je ressentais comme si j'&#233;tais &#224; la lisi&#232;re superpos&#233;e de deux mondes compl&#232;tement diff&#233;rents...
C'est l&#224; qu'une fois de plus, j'ai pris conscience de la force fabuleuse de l'esprit, capable de soumettre la raison et la logique au profit de nos r&#234;ves les plus fous...
Hier soir, pendant un court instant, la vie &#233;tait belle....


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2006)

Je traîne ma carcasse de pièce en pièce à regarder le travail commencé et pas fini.
J'ai préparé les outils et je suis là à écrire.
Je me suis donné une heure.

_---
Tout ce que j'ai écrit, je l'ai effacé.
Une heure, une autre à laisser couler des mots que personne ne lira.
---_

Ici, il n'y a pas de mer qui roule, juste le vent qui fait trembler les feuilles dans le jardin.
Et je ne vois pas de bateau, au loin qui pourrait m'emporter vers le soleil.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> _---
> Tout ce que j'ai écrit, je l'ai effacé.
> Une heure, une autre à laisser couler des mots que personne ne lira.
> ---_


Ce n'est pas parce les mots sont effacés qu'ils sont perdus. Sans cela, il ne m'en resterait guère.


----------



## da capo (15 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce n'est pas parce les mots sont effac&#233;s qu'ils sont perdus. Sans cela, il ne m'en resterait gu&#232;re.



On dit que ce qui n'est pas partag&#233; est perdu.

L'heure que je me suis accord&#233;e est termin&#233;e.
J'ai perdu mon temps pour ne pas l'avoir partag&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> J'ai perdu mon temps pour ne pas l'avoir partagé.


Pas du tout. Il y a fort à parier, au contraire, que cette heure te servira à en partager une autre. Et sans doute mieux que tu ne l'aurais fait si cette première heure n'avait pas existé.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Octobre 2006)

starmac a dit:


> _
> Tout ce que j'ai écrit, je l'ai effacé.
> Une heure, une autre à laisser couler des mots que personne ne lira.
> _


Si tu savais le nombre de posts que j'ai effacés avant de pousser sur le bouton "Envoyer la réponse" ... ils se comptent probablement par centaines !!!
La plupart ont été éliminés par "pudeur" ... au nom d'une certaine réminiscence de l'éducation qui m'a été "accordée" par des jésuites pour qui "on ne montre pas ses sentiments" ... "on garde sa souffrance pour soi seul" ... "faut être dur avec soi-même" ... etc... etc... 
Mais heureusement, mes parents veillaient au grain et m'ont appris à partager tant mes joies que mes peines... s'ils n'avaient pas été là, je crois que je n'aurais jamais posté dans ce thread...
Ces posts "non publiés" ne sont pas perdus pour autant ... ils sont encore au fond de moi ... et ils n'attendent qu'une opportunité pour être partagés !!!!
Tes mots reviendront ... sois en certain !!!!!


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2006)

"Quels passages secrets l'on conduit à ces travresées vers les ténèbres...? Lui a-t-il fallut emprunter un labyrinthe sans escaliers, ni portes, ni galeries sans fin pour en arriver là...? Non ce n'est plus ce soir un mauvais rêve... mais un naufrage..."


----------



## da capo (19 Octobre 2006)

Dehors, la pluie donne un faible &#233;cho &#224; l'orage qui m'a balay&#233;.

Ni cir&#233;, ni parapluie n'avaient suffi &#224; me prot&#233;ger des trombes.
Eau violente, agent d&#233;lavant qui se m&#232;le aux larmes et les dilue, forme une mare sombre.
J'ai pataug&#233; dans mon cr&#226;ne, tent&#233; seul de r&#233;unir les fragments &#233;pars de tous les tomes. Pas de lumi&#232;re, la cloche &#233;tait ferm&#233;.
...&#233;cop&#233; sans fin, mais pour remplir quel tonneau ?
...remu&#233; la boue, m'en suis marqu&#233; le corps.

Et puis, quelqu'un a forc&#233; les volets et la lumi&#232;re est venue, l'air.
Assez pour r&#233;unir quelques volumes, redonner du sens, 
De l'air, et retrouver ma voix... ass&#233;cher la mare.
Et la croutte qui se formait, je l'ai gratt&#233;e, enlev&#233;e par plaques.


J'ai retrouv&#233; quelques couleurs je sais o&#249; trouver la lumi&#232;re, la parole et la confiance.
O&#249; es-tu seulement ?


----------



## La mouette (21 Octobre 2006)

C'est sympa, il fait beau.

Pas trop chaud, juste la bonne température. Là haut , au dessus, les traces blanches des avions emmenant les passagers vers je ne sais où...
Plus bas, le bus qui passe. Avec son chauffeur qui fait la gueule en regardant son planning, et qui tremble en voyant les jeunes, des bières à la main et les écouteurs vissés sur la tête.

Aussi un bateau. Plus loin des vélos, des voitures...Tout ces moyens de transports...

En puis, ce voyage, en pensées, dans les souvenirs d'une semaine passée..encore une. Au moins le temps avance , à défaut d'avancer dans la vie.

Et puis cette impression de passer des portes invisibles, que je ne remarque pas, que je ne vois pas, que l'on me dessine. Ce flot des petits phrases assassines, ce bruit des mots, qui me font deviner la présence de ces barrières invisibles, dans ces lieux où je n'ai pas ma place...

Retour sur terre. 

La sonnette. Ouvrir cette porte réelle, parler, discuter .. refermer la porte.

C'est vrai que la mer me manque. Ma mère aussi....


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2006)

Putain c'est vrai qu'elle roule toujours cette mer. Et si t'es pas bien accroché(e) au bateau, tu refais un tour dans l'eau salée. Tu goûtes, enfin tu bois la tasse. Mouais, à peu près le même goût finalement. Toujours aussi dégueulasse en fait 

C'est quand la terre ?
Tais toi et nage.


----------



## La mouette (24 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> C'est quand la terre ?



Lorsque les vagues se taisent ..


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2006)

Mouais. En tous cas sur ce coup l'île était trop petite. Version Aix. Je vais essayer de viser la taille au dessus. Et en choisir une où il y a un pont. Pour traverser plus vite. L'eau est froide en cette période :mouais:


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> ()
> 
> C'est quand la terre ?
> Tais toi et nage.



On a retrouvé le bourreau du petit Grégory     

PS: i _am back !_


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:


> PS: i _am back !_



_salut mec ! _


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:


> On a retrouv&#233; le bourreau du petit Gr&#233;gory
> 
> PS: i _am back !_





			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;4023893 a dit:
			
		

> _salut mec ! _



Ouais, &#231;a fait un peu fil de fant&#244;mes. Voire labyrinthe hant&#233; m&#234;me  Mais bon quand on connait un peu le parcours, &#231;a fout moins la trouille.


----------



## hegemonikon (24 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Ouais, ça fait un peu fil de fantômes. Voire labyrinthe hanté même  Mais bon quand on connait un peu le parcours, ça fout moins la trouille.



Je préfère tomber sur Ariane que le Minotaure :love:


----------



## mado (24 Octobre 2006)

Des histoires de fils &#224; couper, surtout. Des &#233;pais, des fins, des longs, des courts. C'est une vraie pelote qu'elle d&#233;roule cette Ariane l&#224;. Marre des toiles d'araign&#233;es faut croire


----------



## vousti (25 Octobre 2006)

la mer sans cesse vient balayer ma plage
ses sacs et ses ressacs erodent mon rivage
ses remous ses tempêtes transforment le paysage
les rides de sa surface impregnent mon visage
et le rendent parfois aussi sombre qu' un ciel d'orage
o rage de l'avoir connue si belle ce 14 fevrier
qu'en l'amour elle m'avait fait esperer
mon cur battait comme celui du levrier
que l'espoir de gagner la course faisait exploser
elle si aimante si douce
avant que le vent de la traitrise ne la pousse
a se noyer dans les bras d'un autre
ecoute me disaient les autres
c'est la mer qui te roule
dans son verre n'est plus de l'eau qui coule
moi j'ai renie tous mes pairs
car je croyais dur comme fer
que son amour etait sincere
et malgre tout mon petit cur amer
me dit.....qu'il aimera toujours la mer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2006)

Les vagues, c'est la mer qui respire ... au rythme du vent et des marées elles vont et viennent, inexorablement ... éternellement...
Mes sentiments, souvent contradictoires, sont semblables à la mer qui roule ... passer du rire aux larmes, de l'optimisme le plus fou à l'angoisse la plus sombre, d'une joie éphémère à une langueur lancinante... autant d'exercices auxquels je suis habitué...
Vos mots sont des galets parsemés ici et là pour jalonner ma route ... pour retrouver mon chemin... j'y puise la force d'oublier que le temps passe ... que tout passe !
Merci d'être là ... tout simplement ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2006)

Et voilà ... je reviens à l'instant de l'enterrement d'un pote ...
A deux jours près on avait le même âge ...
A chaque fois, je me remémore ce que disait mon père : "Tu te sentiras vieillir quand il ne se passera pas un mois sans que tu ne doives aller à l'enterrement d'un ami..." - et, une fois de plus il avait raison...
Le pote qui est parti était un gars rigolard et sans histoire ... depuis 6 mois il se savait atteint d'un cancer dont les pronostics étaient plus que pessimistes ... ça ne l'a pas empêché de "vivre" jusqu'au bout en homme libre...
Alors, pas question de "plomber" l'atmosphère ... je lève mon verre pour que son grand voyage se passe bien ...
De toutes manières, on se reverra un jour ou l'autre et si par malheur il ne devait pas exister "d'ailleurs" je ferai semblant ... je ferai "comme si..."
Carpe Diem frérotes et frérots !!!!!!


----------



## Gilbertus (29 Octobre 2006)

Ecoute, c'est une mer de mots qui coule, mélopée hardie et enivrante. Ce sont des mots qui claquent, qui frappent qui t'accrochent et t'emporte dans les ressacs d'une âme noble. Accroche toi pour le voyage, il est parfois rude et d'autre fois jubilatoire.

Je me suis pris une grande claque à l'âme en abordant une plage dans laquelle je prenais si peu souvent une place. Sur ce rivage inconnu si loin de mes habitudes, j'ai découvert des mots qui m'ont émus... Si les larmes d'un homme sont souvent cachées sous la rugosité d'un corps ou d'un caractère, parfois elles ont un besoin impérieux de couler dans le flot de nos vies. Quand deux souffrances se font écho c'est parfois le moment.

Parfois l'on dit que seul celui qui a connu même souffrance peut comprendre la douleur de l'autre. Mais en rien cela fait une règle. Si l'adversité ne nous terrasse pas, elle ne nous fait pas grandir... C'est ce que nous en faisons qui nous ouvre un meilleur ou un pire. Dans notre cur des traces sont gravées, à nous d'en faire des rides de sagesse ou des sillons de haine.

Il est parfois doux de croiser les mots témoins d'une souffrance passée et héraut d'une vie persévérée. Si l'on a toujours besoin d'un plus petit que soit, il est parfois agréable de croiser un plus grand.

Ecoute, c'est une mer de mots qui coule.. Ecoute ce Grand Corps Malade qui te parle !


----------



## joanes (30 Octobre 2006)

_à nous d'en faire des rides de sagesse ou des sillons de haine._

C'est toute la difficulté. Il faut croire et croire encore, même dans les moments de doute les plus difficiles... et ils le sont. Croire qu'à nouveau la confiance peut renaître, coire qu'à nouveau on peut croire.
T'ain on m'avait pas dit que ce serait si dur la vie, bordel   :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (30 Octobre 2006)

joanes a dit:


> _&#224; nous d'en faire des rides de sagesse ou des sillons de haine._
> 
> C'est toute la difficult&#233;. Il faut croire et croire encore, m&#234;me dans les moments de doute les plus difficiles... et ils le sont. Croire qu'&#224; nouveau la confiance peut rena&#238;tre, coire qu'&#224; nouveau on peut croire.
> T'ain on m'avait pas dit que ce serait si dur la vie, bordel   :love: :love:




Certes.
Mais les rides de sagesse manquaient cruellement &#224; ton charme d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;vastateur.
Elles s'accorderont merveilleusement avec ta barbiche poivre et sel.




Rah pitin, j'avais dit que je posterais plus ici. T'as vu ce que tu me fais faire !?


----------



## kanako (2 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Rah pitin, j'avais dit que je posterais plus ici. T'as vu ce que tu me fais faire !?


 n'empèche tu lis, et c'est déjà ça
Moi aussi.
Et j'admire 
très beau fil.

un jour je participerai sûrement, en attendant j'apprécie, je savoure



Gilbertus a dit:


> Écoute, c'est une mer de mots qui coule, mélopée hardie et enivrante. Ce sont des mots qui claquent, qui frappent qui t'accrochent et t'emporte dans les ressacs d'une âme noble. Accroche toi pour le voyage, il est parfois rude et d'autre fois jubilatoire.
> 
> Je me suis pris une grande claque à l'âme en abordant une plage dans laquelle je prenais si peu souvent une place. Sur ce rivage inconnu si loin de mes habitudes, j'ai découvert des mots qui m'ont émus...
> 
> ...


oui
 
plus qu'agréable

je ne peux plus de coup-de-bouler


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Novembre 2006)

J'viens d'boire un coup avec le type qui a cr&#233;e ce fil.
Enclench&#233;e une bouteille de Toques et Clochers Haute Vall&#233;e 2001 quasiment tout seul.
L'a beau &#234;tre vioque, il tire sur la t&#233;tine, quand il faut.
C'&#233;tait un chouette type, l'ami verd&#226;tre. Un beau salaud, un grand couillon, aussi. Un grand drogu&#233;.
Il dit qu'il voit pas pourquoi son fil remonte, qu'il avait sign&#233; pour qu'il soit enterr&#233;.
Dit aussi que rezba a pas de bouche.
Ils s'aiment pas trop, les deux zigues. Le verd&#226;tre, il dit qu'le rezba il est incapable d'&#233;crire correctement s'il s'est pas aval&#233; un cornet.


Moi, je pr&#233;f&#232;re penser que les edelweiss fleurissent au mois de juillet.
Et que les panisses seraient meilleurs parfum&#233;es &#224; l'anis.


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2006)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J
> * Il dit qu'il voit pas pourquoi son fil remonte, qu'il avait signé pour qu'il soit enterré.*
> ...............
> Moi, je préfère penser que les edelweiss fleurissent au mois de juillet.
> Et que les panisses seraient meilleurs parfumées à l'anis.




C'est moi qui ai demandé de remonter le fil du Verdâtre...  il manquait un espace d'écriture et il est là de nouveau...
C'est si gênant ?


----------



## mado (3 Novembre 2006)

Pas g&#234;nant, m'dame, non ce n'est pas le mot.. 


(Edit : rezba est plus pr&#233;cis que moi dans sa r&#233;ponse, mais le sens est le m&#234;me  )


----------



## rezba (3 Novembre 2006)

J'en suis conscient, &#233;l&#232;ne. Et profond&#233;ment touch&#233;. Si tel n'&#233;tait pas le cas, je ne te dirais tout &#231;a qu'en priv&#233;.
Je sais bien que cet espace ne m'appartient pas. 
Que ce que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; par &#233;go&#239;sme soit devenu un bien commun est troublant. 
Tes mots, ceux de beaucoup d'autres, furent si g&#233;n&#233;reusement d&#233;pos&#233;s ici que j'en ai parfois honte, eu &#233;gard au narcissisme forcen&#233; de leur passeur.
Camisol m'appartient, &#224; moi seul. Il fut ma cr&#233;ature. Il est aussi le reflet profond&#233;ment ancr&#233; d'un pass&#233; difficile. Au del&#224; de vos mots, ce fil ne peut &#234;tre autre chose pour moi que celui qui raconte une histoire, et au del&#224;, les souffrances de deux &#234;tres. Qui ont le droit au repos.
C'est avec beaucoup d'amour pour ce que vous &#234;tes et ce que vous m'avez apport&#233; que je vous fait part de mon souhait de laisser ce fil redescendre doucement dans le territoire de son auteur : les archives. Et que je vous demande de me pardonner pour cette manifestation de mon &#233;go.
Je vous assure en &#233;change que je tenterais de recr&#233;er ailleurs la fonction qu'il a pu avoir : un &#233;chappatoire, un exutoire discret, un d&#233;vidoir &#224; secrets.


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2006)

_je partage les sentiments de rezba pour d'autres raisons. Camisol le sait bien. 
_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2006)

Vachement bien fa&#238;te ta cr&#233;ature Rezba, je n'y ais vu que du feu en d&#233;couvrant ce fil.

Et d'ailleurs j'en profite pour dire aux participants que plusieurs fois en vous lisant je me suis dit : 
"Ahh ... vous aussi ..."


----------



## Gilbertus (23 Novembre 2006)

_« Une fois que quelque chose est détruit, la vérité n'émerge que lentement et l'on se met, quelque part, à douter de soi-même. »_ 
(Aram Khatchaturian)​


----------



## Gronounours (22 Février 2010)

Y'a t'il meilleur éveil possible ?

La douce et timide lumière d'hiver entre dans la chambre, et me sort doucement de mon sommeil.

Comme sur un nuage, je flotte les yeux encore clos. Souvenir d'un soir agréable, d'une folie exacerbée par l'alcool. A déambuler dans les rues de cette ville, cette fille sur mon dos, à rire tellement fort que s'en surprenait plus d'un.

Nous avions bu, beaucoup. Jusqu'où étions nous allé ?
Je ne sais plus complètement. Souvenirs mêlés à une forme de rêve, je n'aurais su le dire à cet instant.

Mais d'avoir ouvert les yeux les réponses sont là. Nous n'avions pas encore partagé cela.
Blottie contre moi, elle me regarde de ses grands yeux bleus que je ne pourrais oublier. Ses longs cheveux blonds comme les blés glissent le long de ses courbes.

Le "Wouah !" intérieur est tellement puissant qu'il s'échappe de mes lèvres, et son magnifique sourire se transforme en un petit rire.
C'est bien elle, l'image et le rêve ne font qu'un.

Mes doigts frissonnent d'un contact avec sa peau si douce.

Nous ferons l'amour.
Le petit déjeuner face à la mer attendra.

Les rouleaux puissants ne taperont pas contre la berge, mais au plus profond de ma poitrine et dans la sienne que je tiens au creux de ma paume. L'ivresse est bien plus complète ainsi.


----------



## stephaaanie (20 Septembre 2010)

Je me réveillai plutôt en forme en dépit de la bouteille de Côtes de Bourg que j'avais sifflée la veille.
Comme chaque matin, je m'étirai, ouvris la fenêtre pour constater l'état du ciel et de l'océan. Aujourd'hui le ciel nous offrait un monochrome bleu, néanmoins plus terne que celui de l'océan pour une fois inoffensif. Satisfaite, je mis de l'eau à bouillir pour faire le café. Le temps que la petite marmite chante, je me connectai à internet pour écouter les nouvelles à la radio mais n'appris rien que je ne connaissais déjà. En me levant vers le bar de ma toute petite cuisine, je croisai le regard de Michèle qui me fixait quotidiennement de cette photo posée là sur un coin du bureau. Je lui souhaitai une bonne journée de chat, où qu'elle se trouve à cet instant.
Après mon premier café, je me lavai soigneusement puis dénichai quelques habits propres et de saison parmi un fratra de vêtements sales. Je décidai de faire deux lessives immédiatement.

L'instant d'après, je contemple un des plus beaux sites de l'île. C'est mondain, j'y croise que des gens importants au regard de la vie locale. Mes tongs claquettent sur le sol en marbre. 
Une responsable certainement très importante arrive en hélicoptère pour remettre à cet hôtel de prestige un éco-label. Mais il parait que _c'est pas que marketing_.
Je mange trois huîtres, bois du champagne et discute avec un apiculteur convié lui aussi en tant que fournisseur.
Le temps est radieux, je rentre à pieds silencieusement, agitée de pensées décousues.

Mes lessives sont prêtes. Alors que je les étends à mes fenêtres, j'interpelle le charmant voisin.
Nous convenons d'un rendez-vous imminent pour récupérer ma plante qu'il a guérie, et puis, c'est l'occasion de _voir le terrain_.
Ca y'est, je suis chez lui, sous les arbres, dans un hamac. Je me promène parmi d'innombrables  espèces dont certaines m'impressionnent réellement. C'est un véritable enchevêtrement de toutes sortes de végétaux et de p'tites bêtes. 
Une tente assez vaste surplombe l'endroit. Des petites cabanes en bois servent de cuisine ou de chambre d'amis. Ca et là, des lits, des coussins, une clairière, des toiles tendues entre les arbres. 
On y croise aussi des bougies et un bouddha. 
Pendant que l'on discute de choses et d'autres qui nous entourent, je me demande s'il a conscience de mon appréhension toute révérencieuse de ses arbres, sa terre et de son endroit tout entier. 
Pressée par des choses à faire, je lui signale mon honneur d'avoir vu et respiré cet endroit  et prends congé, à pieds, ma plante guérie sous le bras.

Après un détour par la papeterie, je décide de rentrer au village en longeant le rivage. Le rocher de Ramonette est paisible et m'invite à faire une pause. En face, des dizaines de bâteaux de toute sorte et de toute taille vont et viennent. Je me dis que chacun a un but, un truc plus ou moins urgent et utile à faire. Je me fais généralement cette réflexion quand j'observe les fourmis qui grouillent au bas des pins maritimes. 

Je lis dans le soleil en fumant une de ces agréables roulées sans filtre. J'ouvre une bière. Les vagues roulent en bas du rocher.

J'entends des pas dans les herbes sèches. Je lève la tête et mets mes lunettes : c'est une none, toute drapée dans son costume gris et blanc. Elle me frôle et disparaît tout en bas du rocher. 
Je l'oublie vite et replonge dans le quotidien de Nakata. 

Puis elle apparaît de nouveau. Cette fois, j'engage la conversation :

-"Bonjour, c'est étrange que l'on vienne méditer au même endroit. On est très différente, je pense", dis-je entourée de mon tabac, mon livre, ma plante et ma bière...
-"Certes, mais le seigneur est présent en chacun de nos coeurs."
-"Point de seigneur dans le mien, moi c'est la Nature la force en laquelle je crois. Ici elle contraint toutes nos activités, on ne peut que la respecter."
-"C'est un bon début", qu'elle me dit.
-"Je ne crois pas que c'est un début, mais au contraire l'aboutissement de longues réflexions et expériences, madame." (Peut-être aurais-je du dire "Ma soeur", pensai-je).
-"Nous venons de Bourges, nous sommes 4 et avons laissé  les autres au monastère. Vivre dans un monastère ou sur une île est une expérience assez proche, vous savez."
Je pensai qu'ici, on pouvait jouir de bien des plaisirs qu'elle ignorait mais m'abstenai de peur de la choquer.
Prenant congé, elle me demanda mon prénom, me souhaita bonne chance et précisa après un instant d'hésitation, qu'elle s'appelait Soeur Marie-Bertrand. A quoi je répondis que j'aurais aimé connaître son vrai prénom, pas ce nom professionnel....

Je replongeai dans ma lecture. Sur l'océan, les bateaux continuaient leur va et vient.
Tranquillement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Septembre 2010)

Je regarde juste le golfe, grâce à cette branche que tu as coupée... 
La mer est comme on l'aime.
On pourrait sortir et écouter les vagues se pulvériser sur l'étrave et les écoutes claquer, comme tu m'as appris à aimer...
Tu es encore tombée.
J'ai un grand trou dans la tête.
Je suis sur le pont ; je tiens bon...


----------



## camisol (27 Septembre 2010)

C'est pas drôle. J'avais oublié d'enlever une alerte. J'ouvre si peu souvent ce tiroir, de toutes façons.
L'hibernation, c'est comme la camisole, c'est juste un sommeil dont on est pas maître du réveil.

De toutes façons.
Les choses 
n'appartiennent jamais 
à ceux qui les ont créées.
C'est tant mieux.
Sauf que des fois.
Dans le tréfonds des bois.
On oublie de regarder derrière soi.
Et que la lumière,
dans les clairières,
ne sert qu'à s'illuminer,
alors qu'on avait juste envie de pisser.
Sans voir les arbres creux.
De tous ceux.
Qui sont partis.
Pendant qu'on pionçait.
Sans penser au loup,
tapis tout au fond des bois.
Là-bas.
Là où c'est tout froid.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------

Et puis c'est quoi tout ces bordels d'encodage sur les posts 830 à 868 ?
Benjamin !!!!  

Hein, quoi ? Il est plus là ?
Envoyez-moi le jean-foutre responsable, que je lui fasse relire le cul au gain de hamam !


----------



## stephaaanie (27 Octobre 2010)

Cette pluie continue me rend mélancolique.
Et puis, des dizaines de fois je me suis rendue sur ce terrain, là-bas à quelques kilomètres le long du rivage, pour tenter d'y faire survivre une petite chartreuse très courageuse et ses deux chatons. C'est que ce lieu est particulier. Un champ qui descend sur une des plus belles criques de l'île. Au pied des falaises, l'océan tout bleu, même quand il pleut. J'aime lire là-bas, au pied du totem. Pile là où ce très cher ami vit la plupart du temps, quand il n'est pas ailleurs, trop loin sur le continent comme en ce moment. 

Mélodie, c'était son nom tout naze, m'a apprivoisée dès le lendemain du départ de cet ami, ma muse, alors que je venai sur ses terres en quête de je sais pas quoi.
Immédiatement, je l'ai rebaptisée Nakata, du nom de ce héros improbable qui parle si bien le chat. 

Mais voilà, depuis l'ouverture de la chasse, je la croisai moins souvent elle et ses chatons.
J'en reviens tout juste. N'y trouvant personne, j'ai passé quelques coups de fils. 
Les chatons sont morts gelés avant hier. La chatte, je sais pas. Peut-être m'observait-elle perchée sur une branche d'un de ces majestueux pins maritimes. Ou elle a gelé, elle aussi.
Quelque chose a disparu de ce lieu, y emportant mes récentes habitudes.

J'y reviendrai demain, si les chasseurs sont ailleurs et que le climat est plus favorable, peut-être reviendra-t-elle miauler à mes pieds.

Je culpabilise, c'est con.
C'était bien prétentieux de penser que je pourrai faire du bien à cette petite famille.
Il fallait les choper et les foutre dans mon appart en attendant mieux. Je l'ai pas fait par égoïsme.
C'est con, mais je culpabilise.

Dehors, il pleut silencieusement sur l'océan. Et dans ma tête.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2011)

Du haut de la montagne rouge, la mer envahie la côte, ballote d'un côté, de l'autre, roule son eau sur la terre ouverte et les yeux mi-clos, renverse les boussoles, bascule les points cardinaux, embrume  l'horizon, recouvre les roches lisses et fragiles, les frappe éperdument. L'éternité est dans ce flot, ceux qui savent l'écouter la trouveront. Sa force est plus forte que leurs silences. Écoute...


----------



## Holmes (17 Mars 2011)

Trou Noir
Qu'est-ce que je fais là ?
Impossible de m'en rappeler
_Premiers symptômes_​Faire des listes
Tout écrire pour ne pas oublier

A noter : revoir la mer pour trouver un peu de sérénité

Ecouter les vagues s'écraser contre les rochers
Plonger mon regard dans ses abîmes

Bleu profond
Vert
Turquoise
Selon son humeur

Jeter un message à la mer
Lire les bouteilles à l'envers

Y croire encore


----------



## mado (28 Juin 2011)

Je suis Chez Moi.. Quelle drôle de rencontre.
J'ai failli ne jamais aller au bout de cet escalier il y a quelques années.
Merci à celui qui suivait mes pas ce jour là.

A ceux qui lui ont succédés.

Surtout toi.


----------



## camisol (1 Juillet 2011)

Ouais.
Ben faudra réparer l'interfone, maintenant!


----------



## stephaaanie (1 Juillet 2011)

camisol a dit:


> Ouais.
> Ben faudra réparer l'interfone, maintenant!



Je suis chez moi. Pas d'interphone mais des crieurs dans la rue, c'est assez efficace.
Grand beau temps, des gens, des poissons et de la musique.

Merci à vous deux et à tous les autres, autour.


----------

